# knitting tea party friday 18 november '16



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

Knitting Tea Party Friday 18 November '16

A bright sunny (with wispy clouds) day - to be in the low 70's. Heidi thinks I should sit outside for a while today. My fingernails need clipped so I will sit out on the porch and do that. Have to take my bed pillow to sit on - bare wood is pretty hard on my non-existent butt.

Heidi and her mother will be going to Indianapolis tomorrow for rebecca's wedding shower. The wedding is mid-december. Her father is a "promise keeper" and uses that as an excuse to police the family. He reads everyone's email - he had a list a mile long concerning dating - ie: no hugging except if you are standing beside each other and squeeze shoulders together. I can't believe heather puts up with it but I guess she is happy which is all that matters. I'm just glad that Rebecca got out. She is living with the groom's parents. To say that dan is displeased is putting it mildly.

VERMONT WHOLE WHEAT OATMEAL HONEY BREAD

This is a lovely, soft, mildly sweet loaf, perfect for both sandwiches and toast.

2 hrs 55 mins. to 3 hrs 50 mins 
Yield: 2 sandwich loaves

Ingredients
2 cups boiling water
1 cup rolled oats, traditional or quick (not instant)
1/2 cup maple sugar or brown sugar
1 tablespoon honey
1/4 cup (4 tablespoons) butter
1 tablespoon kosher salt or 2 1/2 teaspoons table salt
1 teaspoon ground cinnamon, Vietnamese preferred
1 tablespoon instant yeast
1 1/2 cups King Arthur White Whole Wheat Flour
4 cups King Arthur Unbleached All-Purpose Flour

Instructions

1. In a large mixing bowl, combine the water, oats, maple or brown sugar, honey, butter, salt, and cinnamon. Let cool to lukewarm, about 10 to 15 minutes.

2. Add the yeast and flours, stirring to form a rough dough. Knead (about 10 minutes by hand, 5 to 7 minutes by machine) until the dough is smooth and satiny.

3. Transfer the dough to a lightly greased bowl, cover the bowl with lightly greased plastic wrap, and allow the dough to rise for 1 hour. Since the dough is warm to begin with (from the boiling water), it should become quite puffy.

4. Divide the dough in half, and shape each half into a loaf. Place the loaves in two greased 8 1/2" x 4 1/2" bread pans.

5. Cover the pans with lightly greased plastic wrap and allow the loaves to rise until they've crowned about 1" over the rim of the pan, about 60 to 90 minutes.

6. Bake the loaves in a preheated 350°F oven for 35 to 40 minutes, tenting them lightly with aluminum foil after 25 minutes, to prevent over-browning. Remove them from the oven when they're golden brown, and the interior registers 190°F on a digital thermometer.

7. Turn the loaves out onto a rack to cool. Store at room temperature, well-wrapped, for several days; freeze for longer storage.

http://www.kingarthurflour.com/recipes/vermont-whole-wheat-oatmeal-honey-bread-recipe

Orange Chocolate Chip Cookies

Orange Chocolate Chip Cookies-soft and chewy chocolate chip cookies with a hint of orange! These cookies are delightful!

YIELD: 3 DOZEN COOKIES
PREP TIME: 15 MINUTES
COOK TIME: 10-12 MINUTES

INGREDIENTS:

3 1/4 cups all-purpose flour
1 1/2 teaspoons baking powder
1 teaspoon baking soda
1 teaspoon Morton Coarse Sea Salt
1/2 cup granulated sugar
Zest of 1 medium orange
1 cup unsalted butter, at room temperature
1 1/2 cups light brown sugar
2 large eggs
1 tablespoon vanilla extract
2 1/2 cups chocolate chips (I used dark chocolate chips)
Extra sea salt for sprinkling on cookies
Extra orange zest for sprinkling on cookies, if desired

DIRECTIONS:

NOTE: Preheat oven to 350 degrees F. Line a large baking sheet with a Silpat baking mat or parchment paper and set aside.

2. In a medium bowl, whisk together flour, baking powder, baking soda, and sea salt. Set aside.

3. In a small bowl, combine granulated sugar and orange zest. Rub together with your fingers until fragrant.

4. Using a stand mixer, cream butter and sugars together for about 3 minutes. Add in the eggs and vanilla and mix until combined. With the mixer on low, slowly add in the dry ingredients. Stir in the chocolate chips.

5. Form the cookie dough into balls, about 2 tablespoons of dough. Place on prepared baking sheet, about 2 inches apart. Sprinkle with sea salt.

6. Bake cookies for 10-12 minutes or until the edges are slightly golden brown.

7. Remove from oven and let cookies cool on the baking sheet for 2-3 minutes. Sprinkle with a little bit of fresh orange zest, if desired. Transfer to a wire cooling rack and cool completely.

http://www.twopeasandtheirpod.com/orange-chocolate-chip-cookies/

Chicken Mini Turnovers

These chicken mini turnovers are a great appetizer to serve for the Grey Cup game or for that matter any occasion. Dip these warm turnovers in a sweet chili sauce and you will go back for seconds - guaranteed!
Adapted from Taste of Home.

Yield: 20 They freeze well.

Filling:

1/4 cup celery (it calls for onions but we prefer celery)
2 tablespoons butter
1 3/4 cups cooked chicken, finely chopped
3 tablespoons chicken broth
1/4 teaspoon salt
1/4 teaspoon pepper
1/4 teaspoon chili powder
1/4 teaspoon taco seasoning
1 package (250 gram) cream cheese, cubed
In a large skillet saute celery in butter until tender.
Add chicken, broth, seasonings, and cream cheese stirring until cream cheese is melted. 
Remove from heat and set aside to cool.

Pastry:

1 1/2 cups flour
1/2 teaspoon salt
1/2 teaspoon paprika
1/2 cup cold butter
4 or 5 tablespoons cold water.

Directions

1. In a medium sized bowl whisk together flour and seasonings.

2. Cut in butter with a pastry blender until mixture resembles coarse crumbs.

3. Gradually add water a tablespoon at a time tossing mixture with a fork until a ball forms.

4. On a floured surface roll out pastry to approx 1/16 inch thickness. Cut circles with a 3" round cutter. Re-roll scraps and cut more circles until the pastry is used up.

5. Mound a heaping teaspoon of chicken filling on half of each circle.

6. Moisten edges with water, fold pastry over filling and press edges with a fork to seal. Prick tops with fork.

7. Bake at 375º for 20 minutes. They should be golden in color.

*Note: I had topping mixture left over. It's very tasty spread on a bun with a sprinkle of cheese and broiled in oven until bubbly and toasty.

http://www.mennonitegirlscancook.ca/2016/11/chicken-mini-turnovers.html?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+MennoniteGirlsCanCook+%28Mennonite+Girls+Can+Cook%29

this is a relatively new cookbook and if all the recipes are as good as this bread recipe I think it would be a welcome addition to anyone's cookbook collection.

Pumpkin-Olive Oil Bread recipe from The Vanilla Bean Baking Book

Author: Sarah Kiefer
Prep time: 20 mins
Cook time: 60 mins
Total time: 1 hour 20 mins
Yield: 2 loaves

Ingredients

3 cups (426g) all-purpose flour
1 ½ teaspoon cinnamon
¾ teaspoon ginger
½ teaspoon nutmeg
2 teaspoons baking soda
1 teaspoon salt
4 large eggs
1 ½ cup (297g) granulated sugar
1 ½ cup (297g) brown sugar
½ cup olive oil
8 tablespoons (113g) unsalted butter, melted and cooled
2 teaspoons pure vanilla extract
One 15-ounce can (425g) unsweetened pumpkin puree
1 ½ cups (171g) pecans, toasted and chopped

Instructions

NOTE: Adjust an oven rack to the lower middle position. Preheat the oven to 350°F. Grease two 8 by 4-inch loaf pans and line each with a parchment paper sling.

1. In a medium bowl, whisk the flour, cinnamon, ginger, nutmeg, baking soda, and salt. Set aside.

2. In the bowl of a stand mixer fitted with a paddle, beat the eggs on medium high until pale yellow and doubled in size, 2 to 3 minutes.

3. Add the granulated and brown sugars, and beat on medium for two minutes.

4. Add the olive oil, melted butter, vanilla, and pumpkin, and mix together on low speed until incorporated.

5. Scrape down the sides of the bowl and add the flour mixture. Mix on low until combined and no lumps in the batter remain.

6. Add the pecans and mix on low until just combined.

7. Divide the batter equally into the prepared pans and bake 50-60 minutes, until a wooden skewer or toothpick inserted in the center comes out clean.

NOTE: If at any point the tops are browning too quickly, lay a piece of aluminum foil over them.

8. Move the bread to a wire rack, and let the bread cool in the pans for 20 minutes.

9. Using the parchment sling, lift the loaves out of the pan, peel off the paper, and let the bread finish cooling on the wire rack.

http://www.simplebites.net/pumpkin-olive-oil-bread-recipe-from-the-vanilla-bean-baking-book/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+SimpleBites+%28Simple+Bites%29

Greek Feta Dip

There's always room in my recipe box for one more party dip! This Greek Feta dip is loaded with flavour. It literally whips up in minutes and disappears just about as fast. Thanks for sharing this recipe with me Rhoda....and thank Kate for sharing it with you.

Ingredients

8oz package cream cheese, room temperature
8 oz feta cheese
1/4 cup Greek Feta salad dressing (any brand works, I like Kraft)
2 tbsp mayonnaise 
1 large clove garlic, crushed
1 tbsp olive oil
1/2 tsp oregano
1/2 tsp black pepper
1/4 tsp basil
1/2 tsp lemon juice
2 tbsp milk
Directions

1. Place all ingredients into a bowl and whip together with electric mixer.

2. Cover bowl and place in refrigerator for at least 2 hours to allow the flavours to combine.

3. Simply serve in bowl as is or spread on a platter and top with chopped tomatoes, olives and red onion for a more festive presentation.

http://www.mennonitegirlscancook.ca/2016/11/greek-feta-dip.html?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+MennoniteGirlsCanCook+%28Mennonite+Girls+Can+Cook%29

Creamy Vegetable Pasta with Roasted Tomatoes and Kale

When it comes to pasta and sauces, the choices can be as varied as times that you cook it, because there may never be two times you make it exactly the same. An exact recipe is not really required, but sometimes it's good to be inspired by just one aspect of a recipe. Maybe this will fit your craving today. You can use any pasta of course, but I decided to try the Smart Veggie Spaghettini by Catelli.

Ingredients:

2 - 3 cups cherry or grape tomatoes
2 - 3 Tbsp olive oil (divided)
1 tsp Italian seasoning (divided)
1 small onion, chopped 
3 cloves garlic, crushed
1 Tbsp flour
1 cup milk 
1 Tbsp tomato paste
1/4 tsp salt
1/4 tsp pepper
1/4 tsp red chili pepper flakes
Smart Veggie Spaghettini (half a 340 g box)
4 - 5 cups baby kale (if you can't get soft leaves, use spinach) 
grated Parmesan and fresh basil, optional

Method:

1. Preheat oven to 400 F.

2. Cut tomatoes in half, Put in roasting pan or in cast iron pan. Drizzle with 11/2 Tbsp olive oil and sprinkle with 1/2 tsp Italian seasoning. Mix to coat and roast for about 20 minutes.

3. Heat pot with salted water to cook pasta.

4. In the meantime, cook onion in 1 Tbsp olive oil, until golden. Add garlic and cook another minute, stirring.

5. Sprinkle with flour and stir, adding milk a little at a time, continuing to stir until slightly thickened.

6. Add tomato paste and remaining seasonings (Italian, S/P, red pepper flakes) and simmer on low.

7. Add pasta to boiling water. Cook until done ( 5 minutes) then add baby kale and bring to boil.

8. Drain. Stir in sauce and roasted tomatoes. Serves 3 - 4

NOTE: To serve, add a few shakes of grated Parmesan and fresh basil

http://www.mennonitegirlscancook.ca/2016/11/creamy-vegetable-pasta-with-roasted.html?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+MennoniteGirlsCanCook+%28Mennonite+Girls+Can+Cook%29

One-Pan Maple Dijon Chicken Dinner with Butternut Squash and Brussels Sprouts

For those of you who express concern about the cost, flavor, difficulty or nutrition of allergy-friendly food, I offer recipes like this maple Dijon chicken dinner.

This recipe with photo for maple dijon chicken was shared with us by eatchicken.com.

All that you need is one pan, seasonal vegetables, inexpensive cuts of meat and a few seasonings. Then fire up the stove and make this easy, wholesome, delicious maple Dijon chicken dinner.

The recipe below is naturally gluten-free, free of top allergens, and even paleo-friendly. And did I mention that it's Low-FODMAP, too? Yes, a chicken dinner with no garlic and onions, to keep your tummy tame.

Special Diet Notes: By ingredients, this recipe is dairy-free / non-dairy, egg-free, gluten-free, grain-free, nut-free, peanut-free, soy-free, optionally paleo, and generally top food allergy-friendly.

Total time: 1 hour
BY ALISA FLEMING
Author: National Chicken Council
Serves: 4 servings

Ingredients

1 tablespoon olive oil
4 chicken thighs
4 chicken drumsticks
¾ teaspoon kosher salt
½ teaspoon freshly ground pepper
1 tablespoon dairy-free buttery spread or coconut oil (can use more olive oil)
8 ounces Brussels sprouts, bottoms trimmed, outer leaves removed, and halved
2 cups diced (1/2 inch) butternut squash
1½ cups chicken stock
2 tablespoons maple syrup
2 teaspoons Dijon mustard

Instructions

1. In saute pan large enough to hold the chicken in single layer, heat the olive oil over medium-high heat. Season the chicken with the salt and pepper. Add the chicken to the pan, skin side down, and saute for about 4 to 5 minutes per side, or until the chicken is browned. Remove the chicken from the pan.

2. Add the buttery spread or oil to the pan, and allow it to melt over medium heat. Add the sprouts and squash to the pan and saute, tossing occasionally, until the outsides are golden brown, about 3 to 4 minutes. Remove the vegetables from the pan.

3. Turn the heat up to high and add the stock, maple syrup and mustard. Bring to a boil while stirring to scrape up the brown bits from the bottom of the pan.

4. Add the chicken back to the pan, cover and reduce the heat to medium-low. Cook for 20 to 25 minutes, or until the chicken registers 170ºF with instant read thermometer.

5. Add the vegetables back to the pan, cover again and cook for another 8 to 10 minutes, or until the vegetables are tender.

6. Remove the chicken and vegetables with a slotted spoon and divide among 4 plates.

7. Turn the heat up to high and boil the sauce until it is reduced and slightly thickened, about 2 to 3 minutes. Spoon the sauce over the chicken to serve.

http://www.godairyfree.org/recipes/maple-dijon-chicken-dinner?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+GoDairyFree+%28Go+Dairy+Free%29

Hope you like these. --- sam


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Just marking my spot, going back to read!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Summary of 11th November, 2016 by Darowil

There have been forest fires close enough to *Gwen* for her to be having breathing hassles. A cousin of hers moved into a new house 2 months ago and have had to evacuate it because of the fire. Smoke is worse for *Marianne*, they are staying indoors unless they must go out. No further updates. *Gwen and cmaliza* caught up last weekend with Carol and her DH staying with Gwen and Brantley for a couple of nights. Gwen has accepted the need for a walker (a red one becuase they go faster) and extra pickup sticks after talking with Carol.

Ed whom *Pacer* has asked for prayer for (SIL's DB if I remember rightly) has developed pneumonia but his heart (the original issue) is working well. No further updates from here either since the beginning of the week.

*MrsVette* is home from hospital but no diagnosis yet.

*The Wren* is now feeling back to his norm after his recent visit to the health spa.

*Tami's* DDIL's mother passed away this afternoon.

*Fan's[/b ] SIL passed away Wednesday, as Fan said a combination of sadness and relief.

Nicho made really good recovery from the surgery, started driving - as per surgeons OK and ended up in excruciating pain. Currently in hospital getting pain relief and icing for an inflamed nerve. But no damage to the surgery.

Darowil's GD has needed her first antibiotics for an ear infection that failed to recover untreated. One unhappy girl for the last few days. Kate's GS Luke has just turned 4! while Kathleen Doris' oldest GD turned 15.

PHOTOS
2 - Bonnie - Remembrance Day Parade
4 - Gagesmom - Monster longies, hat and booties
7 - Swedenme - Carrot cake
10 - Swedenme - Funny
14 - Swedenme - sockit2me's basic sock pattern
17 - Cashmeregma - Mermaid tail/Yarn/Tree in Fall colours
18 - Cashmeregma - Fall trees 
20 - Oneapril - Hat
20 - Poledra - Crochet baby dress
21 - Cashmeregma - Trees
24 - Cashmeregma - Knitting bowl
24 - Darowil - Raisins, sultanas & currants
28 - Pacer  - Knitted finger puppets
31 - Swedenme - Scary ducks jumper!
31 - Gagesmom - Cake / Roast beef
33 - Tami - Super moon
41 - Oneapril - Kitties
45 - Bonnie - Poncho for DGD
45 - Cashmeregma - DGN in mermaid tail
50 - Sorlenna - Crochet shawl
51 - Pacer - Rusted water tank
51 - Cashmeregma - Super moon
53 - Poledra - Super moon
53 - Sorlenna  - Crochet & knitted shawls / Yarn bowl
54 - Poledra - Baby dress
58 - Darowil - Super moon
59 - Darowil - Progress!
61 - Lurker - New guernsey started
62 - Budasha - Candy
64 - Kathleendoris - Mermaid tail
66 - Gagesmom - Purple hat
67 - Gagesmom - Purple hat completed
75 - Kate - Berlin
82 - Darowil  - Banksia sweater/Banksia flower
87 - Swedenme - Spooky snowmen!
88 - Swedenme - Rington's van & driver
90 - Gottastch - Christmas stockings
96 - Swedenme - Snowmen
98 - Fan - Roses
102 - Bonnie - Rainbow twist beanie
102 - Gagesmom  - Baby hat
104 - Kate - Luke
106 - Kate - Luke with his 'birthday cake'
110 - Bonnie - Deck Christmas decorations
112 - Poledra - Pinnae Princess dress completed

RECIPES
24 - Darowil  - Christmas pudding
44 - Bonnie - Fast & Fabulous fruitcake
69 - Poledra - English bread pudding with whiskey sauce
75 - Flo - Grandma's Fruitcake Bonbons
86 - Bonnie - Mom's Christmas Carrot Pudding
86 - Fan - Fruitcake

CRAFTS
7 - Sam - Sock class (link)
23 - Sam - Rainbow striped knit slippers (link)
37 - Poledra - Pinnae Princess dress pattern (link)
48 - Sam - Crochet Converse slippers (link)

OTHERS
10 - Darowil - Adelaide Christmas Pageant (link)
30 - Sassafras - Maple tree identification (link)
62 - Rookie - DBs' Jukebox invention (link)
77 - Gwen - Cute laundry signs (link)
86 - Fan - Rum fruitcake (funny)
95 - Fan - Rudolph's Rum Reviver!
109 - Poledra - San Antonio Christmas video (link)*


----------



## theresagsolet (Oct 6, 2013)

Thanks for sharing the recipes


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks again for a great start Sam! I don't even know Rebecca and I'm pleased she's moved out - her dad sounds like a control freak! :sm26: What exactly is a "promise keeper"?


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Hello. KayeJo, the dress is spectacular! I hope to have more time next week to catch up.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

welcome to the knitting tea party theresagsolet - we are so glad you stopped by for a cuppa and some conversation. we hope you join us again real soon. there is always fresh hot tea and an empty chair with your name on it. so we hope you will make us a regular stop whenever you are online. now don't be a stranger - we'll be looking for you. --- sam



theresagsolet said:


> Thanks for sharing the recipes


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that is exactly what he is. ---- sam



KateB said:


> Thanks again for a great start Sam! I don't even know Rebecca and I'm pleased she's moved out - her dad sounds like a control freak! :sm26:


----------



## Delyne (Sep 17, 2016)

Oh my, lovely recipes! Will try some for my houseguests arriving in a few days. Thank you for your hospital on my first "visit" here!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

thewren said:


> welcome to the knitting tea party theresagsolet - we are so glad you stopped by for a cuppa and some conversation. we hope you join us again real soon. there is always fresh hot tea and an empty chair with your name on it. so we hope you will make us a regular stop whenever you are online. now don't be a stranger - we'll be looking for you. --- sam


Welcome.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Delaney, welcome. Stop by often. What are you knitting?


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Kate, thank you, I'm so happy.


----------



## Delyne (Sep 17, 2016)

I'm a new knitter (March f thus year), and I fallen for socks!! I'm working on my third pair (knitpurlhunter's cableship KAL), plus another simple pair on other dpns! Just a babe in the woods compared to you great folks!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sonja, thank you. I am doing the happy dance. Got carried away knitting heel flap on sock at knitting yesterday. Forgot I didn't have enough yarn for sock and planned different color heel and toe! So shall think 24 rows heel flap and start anew.


----------



## Delyne (Sep 17, 2016)

I'm a new knitter (March of thus year), and I fallen for socks!! I'm working on my third pair (knitpurlhunter's cableship KAL), plus another simple pair on other dpns! Just a babe in the woods compared to you great folks!


----------



## krestiekrew (Aug 24, 2012)

Hi Sam
Glad you are doing ok, chicken turnover recipe is just what I needed, I have an Empanada maker, looks like mini fried pie shape.

Not sure who Gwen is or where she is but I have the same forest fire situation here, and another one started up last night, I think they are saying 57 separate fires here! Some deliberately set, think 2 have been caught and they are looking for more people suspected of arson.
Firefighters are coming here (E. Tennessee) from all over the U.S.!

The air quality is terrible and I've had to stay inside. Here is where you can check your air quality
www.airnow.gov 


Just put your zip code in to see.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Delaney, after 3 pairs of socks you are a sock ninja. A lot of people afraid to try them. I especially enjoy knitting them at meetings. Everyone thinks you are so accomplished using 4 needles! I'll never tell they are my go to easily portable no think stand by!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

KateB said:


> Thanks again for a great start Sam! I don't even know Rebecca and I'm pleased she's moved out - her dad sounds like a control freak! :sm26: What exactly is a "promise keeper"?


That's what I was thinking too


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Hello Sam once again it's Friday evening . I'm sure the weeks now go Monday , Wednesday , Friday .
I wish the weeks would slow down I'm no where near ready for it to be anywhere near Christmas yet . 
Got a sad invite from my DIL today . The headstone and plaque are up at the cemetery for my son and she is taking us to see it on Sunday . I really really don't want to go but I will .


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Hello Sam once again it's Friday evening . I'm sure the weeks now go Monday , Wednesday , Friday .
> I wish the weeks would slow down I'm no where near ready for it to be anywhere near Christmas yet .
> Got a sad invite from my DIL today . The headstone and plaque are up at the cemetery for my son and she is taking us to see it on Sunday . I really really don't want to go but I will .


May you find some solace by going. It's not my thing, but know quite a few people who go regularly.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Hello Sam once again it's Friday evening . I'm sure the weeks now go Monday , Wednesday , Friday .
> I wish the weeks would slow down I'm no where near ready for it to be anywhere near Christmas yet .
> Got a sad invite from my DIL today . The headstone and plaque are up at the cemetery for my son and she is taking us to see it on Sunday . I really really don't want to go but I will .


All the best, Sonja, for a lot of folk this is really important, but I can understand your feeling reluctant. We all have different ways of coping with loss.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Delyne said:


> I'm a new knitter (March of thus year), and I fallen for socks!! I'm working on my third pair (knitpurlhunter's cableship KAL), plus another simple pair on other dpns! Just a babe in the woods compared to you great folks!


Plenty of sock knitters here! A number of us always have socks on the needles. 
Welcome to the Tea Party.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Thanks for the recipes, Sam and to the summary ladies for their updates. Glad for the bread recipe. It sounds wonderful. Shall halve it and make in my bread machine as I am a lazy one for sure Beautiful, though cold, day here today. Sis and her hubby home sick so shall see if they would like me to bring supper.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

theresagsolet said:


> Thanks for sharing the recipes


Welcome tot he Tea Party- feel free to visit us again. Sam (and others) post recipes throughout the week amidst all out chatter.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Hello Sam once again it's Friday evening . I'm sure the weeks now go Monday , Wednesday , Friday .
> I wish the weeks would slow down I'm no where near ready for it to be anywhere near Christmas yet .
> Got a sad invite from my DIL today . The headstone and plaque are up at the cemetery for my son and she is taking us to see it on Sunday . I really really don't want to go but I will .


Hope it is a positive step for you and not just distressing. Another first to deal with.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

this is a really great baby set - maybe to add to your collection sonja. --- sam

http://www.allfreeknitting.com/Baby-Sets/Seed-Stitch-Baby-Set-from-Red-Heart


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> May you find some solace by going. It's not my thing, but know quite a few people who go regularly.


It doesn't help me at all either. Reminds me Maryanne keeps saying she hasn't seen my sisters gravestone and they died over 5 years ago. Last time I went with some family members we were walking from Ruth and Sarah's grave to our brothers when I found David's grandparents grave!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

is the 'part time' job keeping you busy. lol --- sam



RookieRetiree said:


> Hello. KayeJo, the dress is spectacular! I hope to have more time next week to catch up.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

welcome to the knitting tea party delyne - we are so glad you stopped by for a cuppa and some conversations. we hope you had a good time and will make us a regular stop whenever you are online. there is always fresh hot tea and an empty chair with you name on it. so don't be a stranger - we'll be looking for you. --- sam



Delyne said:


> Oh my, lovely recipes! Will try some for my houseguests arriving in a few days. Thank you for your hospital on my first "visit" here!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

you could always post pictures of your socks - we love pictures. --- sam



Delyne said:


> I'm a new knitter (March f thus year), and I fallen for socks!! I'm working on my third pair (knitpurlhunter's cableship KAL), plus another simple pair on other dpns! Just a babe in the woods compared to you great folks!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

krestiekrew said:


> Hi Sam
> Glad you are doing ok, chicken turnover recipe is just what I needed, I have an Empanada maker, looks like mini fried pie shape.
> 
> Not sure who Gwen is or where she is but I have the same forest fire situation here, and another one started up last night, I think they are saying 57 separate fires here! Some deliberately set, think 2 have been caught and they are looking for more people suspected of arson.
> ...


Gwen is one of our regulars on the Tea Party- and that was part of a summary of last weeks goings on here on the TP. 
I've seen you round but that may have been on other topics on KP. If this is your first time to the Tea Party welcome and feel free to visit us again. We love having new people join us.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

thewren said:


> is the 'part time' job keeping you busy. lol --- sam


It sure is, plus some other family stuff.


----------



## krestiekrew (Aug 24, 2012)

darowil said:


> Gwen is one of our regulars on the Tea Party- and that was part of a summary of last weeks goings on here on the TP.
> I've seen you round but that may have been on other topics on KP. If this is your first time to the Tea Party welcome and feel free to visit us again. We love having new people join us.


Thanks, this is I think my 3rd stop at the party.

Where is Gwen located? She may be in my area, just on the news another fire broke out here. We need rain, none in sight except overnight tonight expecting .25 inch. Not near what we need, also in a severe drought area.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

krestiekrew - keep reading - gwen should be on sometime this evening i am sure. she lives in athens, georgia - and it has been pretty smoky where she is. they think that one was arson also. --- sam



krestiekrew said:


> Hi Sam
> Glad you are doing ok, chicken turnover recipe is just what I needed, I have an Empanada maker, looks like mini fried pie shape.
> 
> Not sure who Gwen is or where she is but I have the same forest fire situation here, and another one started up last night, I think they are saying 57 separate fires here! Some deliberately set, think 2 have been caught and they are looking for more people suspected of arson.
> ...


----------



## krestiekrew (Aug 24, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> It sure is, plus some other family stuff.


You corrected it! I was going to say sometimes that is a good description...lol


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

just keep thinking that once this is over you don't need to do it again - or maybe you will have a good experience and will go back from time to time. our collective are will be around you during that time. we got your back - and you husbands. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> Hello Sam once again it's Friday evening . I'm sure the weeks now go Monday , Wednesday , Friday .
> I wish the weeks would slow down I'm no where near ready for it to be anywhere near Christmas yet .
> Got a sad invite from my DIL today . The headstone and plaque are up at the cemetery for my son and she is taking us to see it on Sunday . I really really don't want to go but I will .


----------



## krestiekrew (Aug 24, 2012)

thewren said:


> krestiekrew - keep reading - gwen should be on sometime this evening i am sure. she lives in athens, georgia - and it has been pretty smoky where she is. they think that one was arson also. --- sam


She is south of me, little over 100 miles, it's really bad there and in the Chattanooga area. Hoping this cold front coming through will push smoke out for me as well as Gwen.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i sat out on the porch for about an hour this afternoon - it was comfortable as long as the wind was down. tomorrow and sunday we are to have rain mixed with snow. i am so not ready. i hope it holds off while heidi and phyllis are on the road to indianapolis. --- sam



flyty1n said:


> Thanks for the recipes, Sam and to the summary ladies for their updates. Glad for the bread recipe. It sounds wonderful. Shall halve it and make in my bread machine as I am a lazy one for sure Beautiful, though cold, day here today. Sis and her hubby home sick so shall see if they would like me to bring supper.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

krestiekrew said:


> You corrected it! I was going to say sometimes that is a good description...lol


I don't catch it sometimes until I've just hit "post" and then I see it.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Welcome Theresagsolet and Delyne! Love it when new folks join in the conversations. As Sam said, always room for more.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Delyne we all have areas we seem to excel in and all of us have chances to improve. Never put down/discredit your work! I may take forever to complete one thing yet still enjoy the process and learning and I still think of myself as a newbie so much of the time. Glad you have joined us!


Delyne said:


> I'm a new knitter (March f thus year), and I fallen for socks!! I'm working on my third pair (knitpurlhunter's cableship KAL), plus another simple pair on other dpns! Just a babe in the woods compared to you great folks!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Hi Krestiekrew...I'm Gwen and live in Athens, GA. I do believe we are in pretty much the same fire situation. My cousin lives in NC just across the GA border; she is back home now (at least last I heard on Tuesday). Here in Athens we just are getting smoke in varying degrees; Atlanta which is south of us is actually getting more because of the wind patterns. Hope you are safe. Thanks for the link to check air quality! EDIT: Just read that you are about 100 miles from me; who know we may someday actually meet! 


krestiekrew said:


> Hi Sam
> Glad you are doing ok, chicken turnover recipe is just what I needed, I have an Empanada maker, looks like mini fried pie shape.
> 
> Not sure who Gwen is or where she is but I have the same forest fire situation here, and another one started up last night, I think they are saying 57 separate fires here! Some deliberately set, think 2 have been caught and they are looking for more people suspected of arson.
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

You have my prayers as you face this milestone. Godspeed.


Swedenme said:


> Hello Sam once again it's Friday evening . I'm sure the weeks now go Monday , Wednesday , Friday .
> I wish the weeks would slow down I'm no where near ready for it to be anywhere near Christmas yet .
> Got a sad invite from my DIL today . The headstone and plaque are up at the cemetery for my son and she is taking us to see it on Sunday . I really really don't want to go but I will .


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I'm determined to finish the shark blanket by the end of the weekend. Am working on the teeth now then will need to attach the top and side fins. TTYL!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Thank you everyone for the lovely comments on the little dress, I will see when I give it to them if they will let me post a picture of her here, I don't know if they allow her picture posted or not. 
Now I'm working on the Architecture Wrap in red, and the Light and Up shawl both kits from Craftsy.

Tami, I'm so sorry, hugs and prayers. 

Joy, wonderful, so exciting, have a wonderful visit!!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Kaye, wowee wow wow! On the dress!

Tami, condolences. May she rest in peace.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

theresagsolet said:


> Thanks for sharing the recipes


Welcome to the Tea table, great to meet you.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Delyne said:


> Oh my, lovely recipes! Will try some for my houseguests arriving in a few days. Thank you for your hospital on my first "visit" here!


Hello, welcome, we love meeting new people.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

krestiekrew said:


> Hi Sam
> Glad you are doing ok, chicken turnover recipe is just what I needed, I have an Empanada maker, looks like mini fried pie shape.
> 
> Not sure who Gwen is or where she is but I have the same forest fire situation here, and another one started up last night, I think they are saying 57 separate fires here! Some deliberately set, think 2 have been caught and they are looking for more people suspected of arson.
> ...


That's horrible, I hope you all in the vicinity get some relief from the smoke and that no one loses more property, terribly scary. I hope they find everyone that was involved with starting the fires.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Hello Sam once again it's Friday evening . I'm sure the weeks now go Monday , Wednesday , Friday .
> I wish the weeks would slow down I'm no where near ready for it to be anywhere near Christmas yet .
> Got a sad invite from my DIL today . The headstone and plaque are up at the cemetery for my son and she is taking us to see it on Sunday . I really really don't want to go but I will .


I'm so sorry Sojia, that will be very hard, but I hope that it brings you all a bit of peace somehow.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Kaye, wowee wow wow! On the dress!
> 
> Tami, condolences. May she rest in peace.


LOL! Thank you Sorlenna! Now I just need to dig out my aunts button box and look for two pear buttons to put on the back.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> All the best, Sonja, for a lot of folk this is really important, but I can understand your feeling reluctant. We all have different ways of coping with loss.


Well said Julie.
Sonja, warm hugs. Know that so many of us love you and support you.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

KateB said:


> Thanks again for a great start Sam! I don't even know Rebecca and I'm pleased she's moved out - her dad sounds like a control freak! :sm26: What exactly is a "promise keeper"?


????


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

krestiekrew said:


> Hi Sam
> Glad you are doing ok, chicken turnover recipe is just what I needed, I have an Empanada maker, looks like mini fried pie shape.
> 
> Not sure who Gwen is or where she is but I have the same forest fire situation here, and another one started up last night, I think they are saying 57 separate fires here! Some deliberately set, think 2 have been caught and they are looking for more people suspected of arson.
> ...


Fires are terrible, (I know well, we aren't that far from where the big Fort McMurray fire was last spring )
I hope you & your family are safe.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Hello Sam once again it's Friday evening . I'm sure the weeks now go Monday , Wednesday , Friday .
> I wish the weeks would slow down I'm no where near ready for it to be anywhere near Christmas yet .
> Got a sad invite from my DIL today . The headstone and plaque are up at the cemetery for my son and she is taking us to see it on Sunday . I really really don't want to go but I will .


I agre, the weeks seem to fly by.

Another sad task for you, hope it's not to upsetting to you &a family


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Kaye, thank you. Love when we all get together. Though my DGS, Casey, isn't coming. 20 year old boys would rather be in San Diego dating.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Sam, thanks for starting us off again, more great recipes.
Thanks for those who did the summaries this week.
Tami, my condolences to your DILs family, always sad even if it's a blessing for the one who is no longer suffering.
Joy, hope you have a great visit with your family
Welcome to the newcomers, we always like to here from new people
Very nasty cold wind here today, a few flakes of snow but nothing staying yet
I got my Christmas cakes made this afternoon.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Kaye, thank you. Love when we all get together. Though my DGS, Casey, isn't coming. 20 year old boys would rather be in San Diego dating.


LOL! That they do.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Don't know why but I'm missing Scotland today. Think it was seeing the photos as I made a photo book of a musical DGS#1 was in and after went through my Scotland photos. What a beautiful landscape and lovely people as I can attest to from meeting Kate and Annie. If I were in Edinburgh I could stop down and see you Swedenme. Since I'm not I will send you hugs as you face another difficult first.

Support and love from across the miles.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Welcome to our newcomers to the tea party. We all look forward to hearing more from each of you about your projects and any thing else you care to share with us.

I know it's been a while since I've had time to post much but I do get to read nearly every evening but seldom enough time to reply before I'm falling asleep in my chair at the computer. And Aurora is coming at silly dark thirty in the morning. Both of her grandparents must work day shift on Saturday.

Susan is having some painful, medical problems recently. Appointments with 2 doctors today and an MRI scheduled for tomorrow. She is supposed to handle lunches at Elm also, as well as spending the day with Tim who has seen very little of her this week. You all do know that his plans include pizza at his favorite Pizza Hut--as always! :sm09: :sm09: :sm09: 


I am not working up much enthusiasm for Thanksgiving this next week. I've still no idea of what donations are coming in and how I'll manage to get everything prepared. Last year, of course, I was not working 6 days a week in the kitchen at Elm. I'm still waiting for the new gas range with 2 ovens to get connected to the gas line. It has been sitting there in my way for a little over 6 weeks waiting for someone, anyone, to make the very simple connections to the supply lines. I have no idea how many will be coming share the meal with us at Elm or just what the menu will be. Pray for me. I am in need of them.

I've not remembered to tell you who've been praying for the situation between Susan and Ben that they seem to be making progress on working toward (and growing into) a better relationship/marriage partnership. Finally, thank God!!! Ben's back injury seems to finally be headed toward healing and his possible return to work.

I need to go and check on Tim so I'd better close this one out.

I've missed chatting with all of you. You're so very dear to me and I greatly enjoy getting to keep up with your projects, grandkids, picture, and travels. Best wishes to each of you who will be celebrating Thanksgiving next week.


Much love from NE Ohio.

Ohio Joy


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Sam, thanks for the opening. You always do a superb job. Is Rachel your granddaughter???? My father was extra strict with me too and although I didn't like it at the time, I did appreciate it later. My but my parents had total control over me and I was so good that I didn't disobey, that is until I eloped. Hmmmm, perhaps we eloped because both sets of parents were so totally controlling and we were both so good. Guess we got them back. LOL 50 yrs. of marriage and they said it would never last.

Thanks to our special ladies for the opening summary etc. You are so special for doing this. 

What a gorgeous day today and had the fun of driving to Clifton Springs and having lunch with what I call the "November Girls." We all don't think we've changed at all over the years we've been meeting. LOL Such a lovely restaurant and the food is always excellent. It takes you back to the days when all the wealthy people came there for their health at the natural hot springs there. Love these ladies as they grew up in the area where the Women's Movement took place. Strong and beautiful ladies. The one is retired but she still teaches those of all ages who can't read. I think the other one is still working but well beyond retirement age and I think part-time now.:smile24:

Got a lot of my Christmas shopping done today and even got some solar lights for outside our house. Guess that's my Christmas present to us. Then I got a photo book made and I always do one for the family for Christmas. Sunday I pick up the turkey but don't have to drive 2 hrs. each way to the farm and can get it 20 min., from our house. Yay, that saves so much time. Got tips from my November Ladies about cooking the turkey since it has been so long since I've gotten one. The tip was cook it at 325f for 20 per lb. I was surprised. I can fill it with veggies and lemons since they do the stuffing separate and I should cover the breast with foil till the last 20 minutes. Any of you have tips for me. Oh yes, baste it with butter or oil, and it seems oil wins out over the butter. Ok, I need help...is this the best way???? First time I've cooked a turkey in years and years. I'm transporting it too and got some tips from some of you on that but I'm still open to suggestions.

Wow, guess my day is over, I'm going to have to sign off till tomorrow.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Welcome to our newcomers to the tea party. We all look forward to hearing more from each of you about your projects and any thing else you care to share with us.
> 
> I know it's been a while since I've had time to post much but I do get to read nearly every evening but seldom enough time to reply before I'm falling asleep in my chair at the computer. And Aurora is coming at silly dark thirty in the morning. Both of her grandparents must work day shift on Saturday.
> 
> ...


It's good to see you Joy, sorry to hear though that Susan is experiencing medical difficulties though. It is good to hear that Susan and Ben are heading in the right direction for a successful relationship. I pray that all goes well in everything. Hopefully you will have your connections made so that getting the meals ready will be much easier to accomplish. 
I hope that Tim enjoys his Pizza Hut and time with his mom. 
Hugs and prayers continue.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

jheiens said:


> Welcome to our newcomers to the tea party. We all look forward to hearing more from each of you about your projects and any thing else you care to share with us.
> 
> I know it's been a while since I've had time to post much but I do get to read nearly every evening but seldom enough time to reply before I'm falling asleep in my chair at the computer. And Aurora is coming at silly dark thirty in the morning. Both of her grandparents must work day shift on Saturday.
> 
> ...


So good to hear from you Joy but sorry about Susan having medical problems. Good news mixed with bad as she and Ben grow closer. Now for that stove to get hooked up. Important to have someone who knows what they are doing hook it up as we don't want you going up or the whole building in a blast. Glad whenever you can stop by.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Poledra/Kaye, the dress turned out gorgeous!!! Some little girl is going to feel like a real princess.

Welcome to the new people.:sm24: 

Hmmm, I said I was signing off. Typical of me. :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Joy, healing energy sent for Susan. Glad Susan and Ben seem to be working out problems. We've missed you also. It would be hard to work up enthusiasm with so many unknowns.
Daralene, so glad you got to go to Scotland. It is on my bucket list.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Sam, thanks for the opening. You always do a superb job. Is Rachel your granddaughter???? My father was extra strict with me too and although I didn't like it at the time, I did appreciate it later. My but my parents had total control over me and I was so good that I didn't disobey, that is until I eloped. Hmmmm, perhaps we eloped because both sets of parents were so totally controlling and we were both so good. Guess we got them back. LOL 50 yrs. of marriage and they said it would never last.
> 
> Thanks to our special ladies for the opening summary etc. You are so special for doing this.
> 
> ...


Wow, you had a busy day and seem to have everything pretty much on track. Glad it was a great day with your friends.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Poledra/Kaye, the dress turned out gorgeous!!! Some little girl is going to feel like a real princess.
> 
> Welcome to the new people.:sm24:
> 
> Hmmm, I said I was signing off. Typical of me. :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


Thank you.


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

Hi everyone welcome to the new ones. I'm sorry to read about the fires I sure hope they get the situation under control soon and everyone stays safe. Thank you Sam and Kate for the summary. I 'll have to continue reading later I need to get some sleep Haven't been sleeping too well for some reason but think I will tonight.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Daralene, 50 years of marriage. Congratulations, even though I know it isn't your actual anniversary. Glad you had nice time with November girls.


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

Also Swedenme, my prayers are with you as you grieve for your son.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Thank you for getting us started again, Sam. I just emailed my DS the bread recipe. Sounded good and he likes making wheat bread. 

Ladies, thank you also for getting us started. I am off to catch up for the new tp.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

theresagsolet said:


> Thanks for sharing the recipes


Theresagsolet, welcome! We hope you will join us often, and tell us a bit about yourself. I am in north central Ohio, married, have 2 kids, and 4 grandkids. Oh, and 2 house bunnies!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

KateB said:


> Thanks again for a great start Sam! I don't even know Rebecca and I'm pleased she's moved out - her dad sounds like a control freak! :sm26: What exactly is a "promise keeper"?


Ditto


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Delyne said:


> Oh my, lovely recipes! Will try some for my houseguests arriving in a few days. Thank you for your hospital on my first "visit" here!


Delyne, welcome!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Delyne said:


> I'm a new knitter (March f thus year), and I fallen for socks!! I'm working on my third pair (knitpurlhunter's cableship KAL), plus another simple pair on other dpns! Just a babe in the woods compared to you great folks!


 :sm09: :sm09: :sm09: :sm09: You are well and truly addicted! Join the club. Wanting to knit socks is the reason I learned to knit 15 years ago. My first project was a dish cloth, second was ONE baby sock, then on to socks for me and anyone else who can talk me into knitting a pair for them. Depends on how special they are to me whether they get a pair or not. I always have at least one pair on the needles, regardless what else is on the needles. Right now, there are 3 pair going, if you count a Christmas stocking!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

krestiekrew said:


> Hi Sam
> Glad you are doing ok, chicken turnover recipe is just what I needed, I have an Empanada maker, looks like mini fried pie shape.
> 
> Not sure who Gwen is or where she is but I have the same forest fire situation here, and another one started up last night, I think they are saying 57 separate fires here! Some deliberately set, think 2 have been caught and they are looking for more people suspected of arson.
> ...


Krestiekrew, I am sorry to hear the fires are also near you. Gwen is our Gwenniepooh. She is in Athens, GA. The Party Rock fire in NC is only 10 miles from another friend of mine.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Hello Sam once again it's Friday evening . I'm sure the weeks now go Monday , Wednesday , Friday .
> I wish the weeks would slow down I'm no where near ready for it to be anywhere near Christmas yet .
> Got a sad invite from my DIL today . The headstone and plaque are up at the cemetery for my son and she is taking us to see it on Sunday . I really really don't want to go but I will .


Sending you all hugs, Sonja. I know it will be hard for all of you. Just imagine all of us there with you, and all of the love we share with you.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

theresagsolet said:


> Thanks for sharing the recipes


Don't recall seeing you here before. Welcome to the Tea Party.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Delyne said:


> Oh my, lovely recipes! Will try some for my houseguests arriving in a few days. Thank you for your hospital on my first "visit" here!


Glad you could join us. Come back often.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

thewren said:


> i sat out on the porch for about an hour this afternoon - it was comfortable as long as the wind was down. tomorrow and sunday we are to have rain mixed with snow. i am so not ready. i hope it holds off while heidi and phyllis are on the road to indianapolis. --- sam


I will hope for that, also, Sam.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Hello Sam once again it's Friday evening . I'm sure the weeks now go Monday , Wednesday , Friday .
> I wish the weeks would slow down I'm no where near ready for it to be anywhere near Christmas yet .
> Got a sad invite from my DIL today . The headstone and plaque are up at the cemetery for my son and she is taking us to see it on Sunday . I really really don't want to go but I will .


Sonja, my heart aches for you and your DIL.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Thank you everyone for the lovely comments on the little dress, I will see when I give it to them if they will let me post a picture of her here, I don't know if they allow her picture posted or not.
> Now I'm working on the Architecture Wrap in red, and the Light and Up shawl both kits from Craftsy.
> 
> Tami, I'm so sorry, hugs and prayers.
> ...


Thank you, KayeJo

Seems like that's all I've said for the last month.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Kaye, wowee wow wow! On the dress!
> 
> Tami, condolences. May she rest in peace.


Thank you


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

darowil said:


> It doesn't help me at all either. Reminds me Maryanne keeps saying she hasn't seen my sisters gravestone and they died over 5 years ago. Last time I went with some family members we were walking from Ruth and Sarah's grave to our brothers when I found David's grandparents grave!


After my dad died, I asked mom if she wanted me to take her to the cemetery and her response was "no, there's nothing to see". As far as she was concerned, dad wasn't there.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Sam, thanks for starting us off again, more great recipes.
> Thanks for those who did the summaries this week.
> Tami, my condolences to your DILs family, always sad even if it's a blessing for the one who is no longer suffering.
> Joy, hope you have a great visit with your family
> ...


Thank you, Bonnie


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

thewren said:


> i sat out on the porch for about an hour this afternoon - it was comfortable as long as the wind was down. tomorrow and sunday we are to have rain mixed with snow. i am so not ready. i hope it holds off while heidi and phyllis are on the road to indianapolis. --- sam


Thanks for the start this week, Sam and also to the ladies for the summary. I can hardly believe that it's the middle of November and the temperature today was 74. I think we're going to be in for a shock next week.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Welcome to our newcomers to the tea party. We all look forward to hearing more from each of you about your projects and any thing else you care to share with us.
> 
> I know it's been a while since I've had time to post much but I do get to read nearly every evening but seldom enough time to reply before I'm falling asleep in my chair at the computer. And Aurora is coming at silly dark thirty in the morning. Both of her grandparents must work day shift on Saturday.
> 
> ...


Joy, My prayers for Susan's health issues. Also pray that you have all the food you need, and have it prepared, so that all can eat. I know it will all come right, and someone will get that stove connected in time for you to use it for the Thanksgiving meal. You are all, always, in my prayers.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Welcome to our newcomers to the tea party. We all look forward to hearing more from each of you about your projects and any thing else you care to share with us.
> 
> I know it's been a while since I've had time to post much but I do get to read nearly every evening but seldom enough time to reply before I'm falling asleep in my chair at the computer. And Aurora is coming at silly dark thirty in the morning. Both of her grandparents must work day shift on Saturday.
> 
> ...


Hope that Susan medical problems will be solved swiftly. So glad to hear that she and Ben are getting closer. Hopefully you will get all the donations you need to provide Thanksgiving dinner for your patrons.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Sam, thanks for the opening. You always do a superb job. Is Rachel your granddaughter???? My father was extra strict with me too and although I didn't like it at the time, I did appreciate it later. My but my parents had total control over me and I was so good that I didn't disobey, that is until I eloped. Hmmmm, perhaps we eloped because both sets of parents were so totally controlling and we were both so good. Guess we got them back. LOL 50 yrs. of marriage and they said it would never last.
> 
> Thanks to our special ladies for the opening summary etc. You are so special for doing this.
> 
> ...


I don't have much for suggestions for you, as I have only cooked maybe 4 in 34 years! However, do you have an electric roaster large enough to fit the turkey in? If so, cook it in that. That will make it easily transported, though I am sure Bill will have to do the lifting and carrying for you, as it will be too heavy with the turkey in it for you to lift. If you want it to brown up nicely, can you put it in the oven for half an hour when you get to wherever? You can put the turkey in a metal roasting pan in the roaster if need be, so you can transfer it to the oven.

Sounds like you had a great time today!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Sam, thanks for the opening. You always do a superb job. Is Rachel your granddaughter???? My father was extra strict with me too and although I didn't like it at the time, I did appreciate it later. My but my parents had total control over me and I was so good that I didn't disobey, that is until I eloped. Hmmmm, perhaps we eloped because both sets of parents were so totally controlling and we were both so good. Guess we got them back. LOL 50 yrs. of marriage and they said it would never last.
> 
> Thanks to our special ladies for the opening summary etc. You are so special for doing this.
> 
> ...


Great that you're ahead on your Christmas shopping. Re the turkey, I was watching Christine Cushing and she says basting the turkey on the outside will not make it moist. What we should do is lift the skin and put the butter between the skin and the flesh and massage the butter into the meat. That's what I'm going to do this year. But basting will make it nice and brown and crisp the skin.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

page 6 good night all!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> page 6 good night all!


From me too.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> page 6 good night all!


Sweet dreams.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Ohio Joy, sorry Susan is having medical problems, she has so much on her plate she doesn't need that too. Hope she's better soon. Good that her &a Ben are getting the problems solved, hope all goes well.. prayers that all works out for your Thanksgiving dinner & that the stove is soon functional.

Daralene, do you eat turkey? I must say, that's one of my favourite meats, I would havf it more often if DH like the leftovers more, other than sandwiches, he doesn't like the leftover made into casseroles & soups???? &I I love those too.
I always buy a Butterball turkey, at DH request, as it's injected with butter so is always moist& delicious.

Tami, what do you eat for Thanksgiving & Chrsitmas that you've cooked turkey so seldom?

I had a text from my sister tonight, I'm going to Lloydminster,she lives there, to meet her tomorrow & go to the big Christmas craft show with her. I haven't seen her for several weeks.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Ohio Joy, sorry Susan is having medical problems, she has so much on her plate she doesn't need that too. Hope she's better soon. Good that her &a Ben are getting the problems solved, hope all goes well.. prayers that all works out for your Thanksgiving dinner & that the stove is soon functional.
> 
> Daralene, do you eat turkey? I must say, that's one of my favourite meats, I would havf it more often if DH like the leftovers more, other than sandwiches, he doesn't like the leftover made into casseroles & soups???? &I I love those too.
> I always buy a Butterball turkey, at DH request, as it's injected with butter so is always moist& delicious.
> ...


Have fun, our craft show should be this weekend or next, I need to look it up. 
Thankfully, David eats pretty much whatever I cook, he said he didn't want left overs once and I told him to get over it, I wasn't throwing perfectly good food away just because he didn't want something that had already been cooked. lol That was the last time he gave me any argument over it, and of course now he gets a lot of leftovers out on the road, because I package them all and freeze them so that he has some variety on the road.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Good night everyone, have to go to the winter market tomorrow for produce, my cousin's wife is going to follow us in her car with her adopted daughter and granddaughter so that she knows where it is. 
Sweet Dreams!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Ohio Joy, sorry Susan is having medical problems, she has so much on her plate she doesn't need that too. Hope she's better soon. Good that her &a Ben are getting the problems solved, hope all goes well.. prayers that all works out for your Thanksgiving dinner & that the stove is soon functional.
> 
> Daralene, do you eat turkey? I must say, that's one of my favourite meats, I would havf it more often if DH like the leftovers more, other than sandwiches, he doesn't like the leftover made into casseroles & soups???? &I I love those too.
> I always buy a Butterball turkey, at DH request, as it's injected with butter so is always moist& delicious.
> ...


I am usually lucky enough that we are invited elsewhere, so I only have to take a side dish or dessert!

Enjoy the craft show.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

I got my yarn and got the neck ribbing done on both sweaters, so this weekend's projects are a go! I doubt I'll finish both over the weekend, but I should make good progress. And DD and I picked up the fruitcake ingredients also. So I'll make that early next week for gifting on Thursday.

Welcome to the new and returning voices! 

Healing thoughts for all in need, and hugs and blessings all around. Off to bed now!


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Just marking my spot for tomorrow. Have to read this week's in the morning. 12:30am and time for this knit wit to get to bed. ????


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> krestiekrew - keep reading - gwen should be on sometime this evening i am sure. she lives in athens, georgia - and it has been pretty smoky where she is. they think that one was arson also. --- sam


Thats right. I knew it was Athens and thought Georgia.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

RookieRetiree said:


> May you find some solace by going. It's not my thing, but know quite a few people who go regularly.


It's not something I would choose to do either . But I will go


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

thewren said:


> this is a really great baby set - maybe to add to your collection sonja. --- sam
> 
> http://www.allfreeknitting.com/Baby-Sets/Seed-Stitch-Baby-Set-from-Red-Heart


Already in my collection Sam . Something I really should sort out as I go to download or save something now and realise I've already got it


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Welcome to our newcomers to the tea party. We all look forward to hearing more from each of you about your projects and any thing else you care to share with us.
> 
> I know it's been a while since I've had time to post much but I do get to read nearly every evening but seldom enough time to reply before I'm falling asleep in my chair at the computer. And Aurora is coming at silly dark thirty in the morning. Both of her grandparents must work day shift on Saturday.
> 
> ...


Joy it sounds like you are feeling overwhelmed by all you are facing- and it is not surprising. We miss hearing from you on a regular basis as well. Prays needed that God will provide someone who can take over your role at Elm so you can concentrate on providing a home for the others who need this-and thus enabling them to do their jobs better.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

thewren said:


> just keep thinking that once this is over you don't need to do it again - or maybe you will have a good experience and will go back from time to time. our collective are will be around you during that time. we got your back - and you husbands. --- sam


By choice I would not go back but that depends on wether husband wants to as I would have to take him


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

budasha said:


> Thanks for the start this week, Sam and also to the ladies for the summary. I can hardly believe that it's the middle of November and the temperature today was 74. I think we're going to be in for a shock next week.


I was talking to Vicky yesterday and saying it's just as well Elizabeth was sick this week and not a couple of weeks later. week she said. I thought her party was 2 weeks away but no next Sunday. Where has the year gone?


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

jheiens said:


> Welcome to our newcomers to the tea party. We all look forward to hearing more from each of you about your projects and any thing else you care to share with us.
> 
> I know it's been a while since I've had time to post much but I do get to read nearly every evening but seldom enough time to reply before I'm falling asleep in my chair at the computer. And Aurora is coming at silly dark thirty in the morning. Both of her grandparents must work day shift on Saturday.
> 
> ...


Hello Joy 
Sorry to hear that Susan is having medical problems hope the doctors can find out what the problems are and help her 
Good news that things seem to be back on the right track for Ben and Susan , hope he is able to get back to work soon 
I'll cross my fingers and pray that you soon get the gas range connected and lots of donations come flooding in for a fantastic thanksgiving meal


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> By choice I would not go back but that depends on wether husband wants to as I would have to take him


The only times I have gone back are when someone else wants to go.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

budasha said:


> Hope that Susan medical problems will be solved swiftly. So glad to hear that she and Ben are getting closer. Hopefully you will get all the donations you need to provide Thanksgiving dinner for your patrons.


From me too.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> It's not something I would choose to do either . But I will go


{{{hugs}}}


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Just checking in to mark my spot. Still catching up on the old TP. Havent read anything on this one yet. May need to do that in the morning.

I had to go to the doctor this morning.... have had a sore throat all week and getting worse, then coughing coughing and also a head cold. Had a terrible night last night. Anyway I have antibiotics as I have a chest infection... ( I knew I did, it felt like it). Havent been this bad in 3 years which is pretty good. So am off to bed bit earlier tonight.

Gosh the weather forecast for Margaret is high 30sC tomorrow,, stay cool Margaret. We are getting it on Monday.. 39c! Aaarrgh! :sm12: 
Then only 19c for Tuesday. It was lovely today again about 21c and lovely sunshine all day.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Just checking in to mark my spot. Still catching up on the old TP. Havent read anything on this one yet. May need to do that in the morning.
> 
> I had to go to the doctor this morning.... have had a sore throat all week and getting worse, then coughing coughing and also a head cold. Had a terrible night last night. Anyway I have antibiotics as I have a chest infection... ( I knew I did, it felt like it). Havent been this bad in 3 years which is pretty good. So am off to bed bit earlier tonight.
> 
> ...


Hoping you, and the antibiotics conquer this quickly.

I am up to my cable row, so will head back to bed. We are supposed to have some cloud, some sun tomorrow, not sure how hot they think it will get. Some parts of the country have been around 26* C, but not us!


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Stopping in to say hello. Where does the time go? I was going to make dinner for Bella's family on Wednesday but I got extremely ill Tuesday afternoon so I have avoided the family this week. Bella has been in the hospital since Tuesday evening. She started coming down with the sniffles on Sunday. Unfortunately a simple cold virus is so bad for her that she ends up in the hospital. The family is hoping to be home for Thanksgiving.

Ed came home from the hospital on Thursday. That was good news from my SIL about her brother. 

Snow is in the air this morning for the first time this winter. I have heard rumors of getting 1 to 3 inches today. At least I don't work today. 

We got hot water finally on Tuesday. I was so delighted. Today will be a laundry day as well as some shopping for the holiday meals for this week. My DS#1 has to be at work at 4:30 Thanksgiving afternoon and work until 1 am. Then he has to be back at work at 10 am until 6 pm on black Friday. I am making a breakfast casserole in the crock pot for Friday morning. We will eat an early Thanksgiving meal on Thursday as my DH will get off from work at 7am Thanksgiving morning so it will be a crazy day in our house. Fortunately we celebrate as just a family of 4 so don't have to juggle other people's schedules into our crazy schedule. 

I have lots of knitting to do before Christmas so I will stop in as I can. I do want to express my condolences to Tami and her family in their loss of a loved one this week. I also noticed that Luke has turned 4 years old now so a hearty happy birthday greetings to him. 

For those of you who know me well, I did not miss work this week as I got sick at work with 1 hour left of the day and I was well by the following morning so I went to work. It hit me with very little warning and seems to be doing the same to other people as well. I hate cold and flu season.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Joy you do so much for so many that I am always in awe. I so appreciate when you do manage to post your events and day to day life. Sending prayers for Susan and her health issues. Also that she and Ben continue moving in a positive direction. Try not to stress to much about the Thanksgiving dinner at Elm; as you well know God will provide somehow and give you the strength to make it wonderful. Wish I was there to give you hugs and a helping hand.

q


jheiens said:


> Welcome to our newcomers to the tea party. We all look forward to hearing more from each of you about your projects and any thing else you care to share with us.
> 
> I know it's been a while since I've had time to post much but I do get to read nearly every evening but seldom enough time to reply before I'm falling asleep in my chair at the computer. And Aurora is coming at silly dark thirty in the morning. Both of her grandparents must work day shift on Saturday.
> 
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

That is what I do and also lightly oil the outside. Have it "tented" in foil and cook 15 min/pound at 320-350. Remove the foil about the last 1/2 to crisp the outside. Also like to put oranges/apples in the cavity for flavor. Has turned out moist just about all the time in the 30+ years I've done them (usually twice a year!)



budasha said:


> Great that you're ahead on your Christmas shopping. Re the turkey, I was watching Christine Cushing and she says basting the turkey on the outside will not make it moist. What we should do is lift the skin and put the butter between the skin and the flesh and massage the butter into the meat. That's what I'm going to do this year. But basting will make it nice and brown and crisp the skin.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Well said Darowil; I am in agreement with you.


darowil said:


> Joy it sounds like you are feeling overwhelmed by all you are facing- and it is not surprising. We miss hearing from you on a regular basis as well. Prays needed that God will provide someone who can take over your role at Elm so you can concentrate on providing a home for the others who need this-and thus enabling them to do their jobs better.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Cathy hope the antibiotics kick in quickly and you are well soon. Hope you were able to get a good nights rest.


sugarsugar said:


> Just checking in to mark my spot. Still catching up on the old TP. Havent read anything on this one yet. May need to do that in the morning.
> 
> I had to go to the doctor this morning.... have had a sore throat all week and getting worse, then coughing coughing and also a head cold. Had a terrible night last night. Anyway I have antibiotics as I have a chest infection... ( I knew I did, it felt like it). Havent been this bad in 3 years which is pretty good. So am off to bed bit earlier tonight.
> 
> ...


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

I haven't ever gone back to my husband's grave since he was buried 17 years ago. Like many have said, he isn't there. I try to remember other things instead.

As for turkeys, I usually have it turn out good, and I add basting under the skin also. I'd like a roaster (those work best I think), but have nowhere to put it, either. We're going to our friends' but I will make a turkey for us over the weekend. DD has her "friendsgiving" today. She's making sweet potatoes.

Cold this morning here, so I'm going to have another cuppa and then need to clean and rearrange the fridge since today is grocery shopping. Planning to knit as much as possible.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Good to hear from you Mary/Pacer! Sorry you were so ill but glad it passed quickly. As usual, your life is packed full. Praying that Bella will be home by Thanksgiving. I heard on the news last night about the snow being predicted for your area. I can just imagine you doing the happy dance finally getting the new hot water heater! Your thanksgiving day juggling is quite enough as it is without having to work around other's schedules. We are going to oldest DD's and I am making the rolls and desserts. StepDD & DH are off to the Dominican Republic (went last year too). We will have the juggle for Christmas and will have our family gathering in January as we've done the past couple of years. Youngest DD (Hannah) is going with boyfriend to NYC to his parents for Christmas/birthday/New Years. I benefit in that it actually gives me more time to finish projects. LOL! Will not slack up now though as I don't want to take any chances on not getting finished. Sending you lots of {{{hugs}}}



pacer said:


> Stopping in to say hello. Where does the time go? I was going to make dinner for Bella's family on Wednesday but I got extremely ill Tuesday afternoon so I have avoided the family this week. Bella has been in the hospital since Tuesday evening. She started coming down with the sniffles on Sunday. Unfortunately a simple cold virus is so bad for her that she ends up in the hospital. The family is hoping to be home for Thanksgiving.
> 
> Ed came home from the hospital on Thursday. That was good news from my SIL about her brother.
> 
> ...


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sugarsugar said:


> Just checking in to mark my spot. Still catching up on the old TP. Havent read anything on this one yet. May need to do that in the morning.
> 
> I had to go to the doctor this morning.... have had a sore throat all week and getting worse, then coughing coughing and also a head cold. Had a terrible night last night. Anyway I have antibiotics as I have a chest infection... ( I knew I did, it felt like it). Havent been this bad in 3 years which is pretty good. So am off to bed bit earlier tonight.
> 
> ...


Hope you get a good nights sleep Cathy and that the antibiotics start working soon


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

pacer said:


> Stopping in to say hello. Where does the time go? I was going to make dinner for Bella's family on Wednesday but I got extremely ill Tuesday afternoon so I have avoided the family this week. Bella has been in the hospital since Tuesday evening. She started coming down with the sniffles on Sunday. Unfortunately a simple cold virus is so bad for her that she ends up in the hospital. The family is hoping to be home for Thanksgiving.
> 
> Ed came home from the hospital on Thursday. That was good news from my SIL about her brother.
> 
> ...


Glad you are feeling better again Mary and good news that Ed is home from hospital 
Not so good news about Bella . I've been reading along on FB . Hope they are all home soon


----------



## MindyT (Apr 29, 2011)

Promise Keepers. I'll have to Google it. Seems about 20 years ago it was all the rage but maybe only 10 or 15 years the way time goes these days. Religious beliefs where husbands run everything, control everyone. Very rigid. It fell out of favor some time back, but some people hold on to beliefs like that. Not my cuppa, but I don't like control freaks of any stripe.


----------



## MindyT (Apr 29, 2011)

In depth article about Promise Keepers. Google..
Whatever happened to the Promise Keepers by John Bartkowski, Hartford Institute for Religious Resesrch.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Cathy, healing energy sent your way. Hope you feel better soon.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Joy you do so much for so many that I am always in awe. I so appreciate when you do manage to post your events and day to day life. Sending prayers for Susan and her health issues. Also that she and Ben continue moving in a positive direction. Try not to stress to much about the Thanksgiving dinner at Elm; as you well know God will provide somehow and give you the strength to make it wonderful. Wish I was there to give you hugs and a helping hand.
> 
> q


Echoing Gwen's words.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Ohio Joy, sorry Susan is having medical problems, she has so much on her plate she doesn't need that too. Hope she's better soon. Good that her &a Ben are getting the problems solved, hope all goes well.. prayers that all works out for your Thanksgiving dinner & that the stove is soon functional.
> 
> Daralene, do you eat turkey? I must say, that's one of my favourite meats, I would havf it more often if DH like the leftovers more, other than sandwiches, he doesn't like the leftover made into casseroles & soups???? &I I love those too.
> I always buy a Butterball turkey, at DH request, as it's injected with butter so is always moist& delicious.
> ...


Yes, DH is still vegetarian but my weight became such a problem that it became priority. It's a balancing game. Vegetarian was great for my arthritis, now testing negative for RA but couldn't lose weight. Carbs seem to be a problem for me but not DH. The diet I am on is protein, protein, and more protein. Isn't that ironic. Of course there are certain vegetables and berries but not large amounts. Quite a switch for me. However, as healthy as I was eating I was gaining weight and I didn't eat large amounts. I'm a couch knitter, so not real active. So turkey it is but now I'm cooking 2 different meals all the time. As much as I loved being vegetarian, I love getting my shape back and less weight on my joints.

Have fun at the craft show.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Yes, DH is still vegetarian but my weight became such a problem that it became priority. It's a balancing game. Vegetarian was great for my arthritis, now testing negative for RA but couldn't lose weight. Carbs seem to be a problem for me but not DH. The diet I am on is protein, protein, and more protein. Isn't that ironic. Of course there are certain vegetables and berries but not large amounts. Quite a switch for me. However, as healthy as I was eating I was gaining weight and I didn't eat large amounts. I'm a couch knitter, so not real active. So turkey it is but now I'm cooking 2 different meals all the time. As much as I loved being vegetarian, I love getting my shape back and less weight on my joints.
> 
> Have fun at the craft show.


The summer I lost weight I attributed it to using Apple Cider Vinegar- I've managed to knock back heavily on the Carbs, but it is hard on my budget to be totally protein, although I am using much more than I used. My joints would definitely prefer my being lighter. Also need to discuss the Diabetes issue when I see the Doctor tomorrow (Monday).


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

I'm so excited to read all the tips for the turkey. I will get some butter tomorrow for under the skin (of the turkey, not me.). ????????Don't normally use it bUt once a year should be ok. 

I've been busy steam cleaning and my old sinks look like new. I'm going to try and get the baseboards in the kitchen done today, then a movie with DH and maybe dinner, but I want to get knitting too. It didn't even look this good when we moved in. A little elbow grease and powder cleaner too. 

So sorry various ones of my friends on here are sick with bad colds. DGS# 1&2 both have colds and one sounds like bronchitis. Hope you will all recover soon and be feeling better for Thanksgiving, which is closer and closer now. 

Glad for those who are home from the hospital and hoping for quick and complete recoveries. 

Now to get reading all the turkey tips. Thank you so much. We learn so much more than knitting on here.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> The summer I lost weight I attributed it to using Apple Cider Vinegar- I've managed to knock back heavily on the Carbs, but it is hard on my budget to be totally protein, although I am using much more than I used. My joints would definitely prefer my being lighter. Also need to discuss the Diabetes issue when I see the Doctor tomorrow (Monday).


Yay on your losing weight! The doctor I'm seeing recommended apple cider each morning just for health and also for losing weight to have it 1/2 hr. Before each meal. I hope you aren't diabetic. I was pre-diabetic but no longer. Hope this will happen for you too. Big Hugs Julie. Sounds like we are on this journey together and we are both at about the same age where the weight just piles on even when eating less and healthier. Not an easy journey for sure. You can be very proud of what you have done.!???? You and me when we are skinny. :sm24: :sm24: :sm23:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

MindyT said:


> In depth article about Promise Keepers. Google..
> Whatever happened to the Promise Keepers by John Bartkowski, Hartford Institute for Religious Resesrch.


I know my BIL was in that but didn't know what it really was. Seems like my DS must have things in balance now if it was too controlling. Thanks for the article info.


----------



## Karena (Jul 3, 2011)

Happy Thanksgiving Sam 
Karena


----------



## Railyn (Apr 2, 2013)

I am really "bummed out" about Thanksgiving this year. We moved into our new house and I had planned on having Thanksgiving dinner to show it off to the family. We worked very hard to get the living room/ kitchen area ready, invited the family, etc. Only one family responded to my invitation and when I asked again they all said something like "we will talk about it" so DH had his fill and wrote an e-mail to the family and said that we didn't mean to intrude in their family plans so we were not going to do a Thanksgiving dinner this year. Would you believe that no one answered his e-mail. Really got my feelings hurt. I am going to cook dinner for you grandson and family as they were so kind to respond. I am not understand as my kids are usually kind and thoughtful. Now I have no idea what we will do about Christmas!!!!! Feeling very sad.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Yay on your losing weight! The doctor I'm seeing recommended apple cider each morning just for health and also for losing weight to have it 1/2 hr. Before each meal. I hope you aren't diabetic. I was pre-diabetic but no longer. Hope this will happen for you too. Big Hugs Julie. Sounds like we are on this journey together and we are both at about the same age where the weight just piles on even when eating less and healthier. Not an easy journey for sure. You can be very proud of what you have done.!???? You and me when we are skinny. :sm24: :sm24: :sm23:


Unfortunately it all went straight back on! The Optometrist thinks I am diabetic now- one of the reasons for tomorrow's appointment.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Marilyn, I'm sorry about Thanksgiving. I know how hard it is without family, but enjoy the guests you will have and I will hope Christmas is much better. Hugs.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

joy - could you call the gas company and see if there is someone there who hooks up stoves? what is the big holdup? --- sam



jheiens said:


> Welcome to our newcomers to the tea party. We all look forward to hearing more from each of you about your projects and any thing else you care to share with us.
> 
> I know it's been a while since I've had time to post much but I do get to read nearly every evening but seldom enough time to reply before I'm falling asleep in my chair at the computer. And Aurora is coming at silly dark thirty in the morning. Both of her grandparents must work day shift on Saturday.
> 
> ...


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Unfortunately it all went straight back on! The Optometrist thinks I am diabetic now- one of the reasons for tomorrow's appointment.


Amazing what the eyes can tell us. It was actually Bub's eye doctor who caught on to his muscular dystrophy. This doctor was one of only a few in the country who would recognize it. Right place, right time, as they say!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

are you sure you haven't miscounted? it doesn't seem like it has been a year already. --- sam



darowil said:


> I was talking to Vicky yesterday and saying it's just as well Elizabeth was sick this week and not a couple of weeks later. week she said. I thought her party was 2 weeks away but no next Sunday. Where has the year gone?


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sending you tons of healing energy cathy to surround you in warm healing energy and get you back in the pink real quick. --- sam



sugarsugar said:


> Just checking in to mark my spot. Still catching up on the old TP. Havent read anything on this one yet. May need to do that in the morning.
> 
> I had to go to the doctor this morning.... have had a sore throat all week and getting worse, then coughing coughing and also a head cold. Had a terrible night last night. Anyway I have antibiotics as I have a chest infection... ( I knew I did, it felt like it). Havent been this bad in 3 years which is pretty good. So am off to bed bit earlier tonight.
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sending you tons of healing energy mary to surround you with warm healing energy and to help keep the bugs away. --- sam



pacer said:


> Stopping in to say hello. Where does the time go? I was going to make dinner for Bella's family on Wednesday but I got extremely ill Tuesday afternoon so I have avoided the family this week. Bella has been in the hospital since Tuesday evening. She started coming down with the sniffles on Sunday. Unfortunately a simple cold virus is so bad for her that she ends up in the hospital. The family is hoping to be home for Thanksgiving.
> 
> Ed came home from the hospital on Thursday. That was good news from my SIL about her brother.
> 
> ...


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Railyn said:


> I am really "bummed out" about Thanksgiving this year. We moved into our new house and I had planned on having Thanksgiving dinner to show it off to the family. We worked very hard to get the living room/ kitchen area ready, invited the family, etc. Only one family responded to my invitation and when I asked again they all said something like "we will talk about it" so DH had his fill and wrote an e-mail to the family and said that we didn't mean to intrude in their family plans so we were not going to do a Thanksgiving dinner this year. Would you believe that no one answered his e-mail. Really got my feelings hurt. I am going to cook dinner for you grandson and family as they were so kind to respond. I am not understand as my kids are usually kind and thoughtful. Now I have no idea what we will do about Christmas!!!!! Feeling very sad.


Maybe they are trying to be kind and not wanting you to take on too much?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Amazing what the eyes can tell us. It was actually Bub's eye doctor who caught on to his muscular dystrophy. This doctor was one of only a few in the country who would recognize it. Right place, right time, as they say!


I know nothing of Muscular Dystrophy, is it treatable?


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

hey karena - i was watching the news the other night and you were experiencing mega warm weather - maybe you would like to share. hope you have a great thanksgiving. --- sam



Karena said:


> Happy Thanksgiving Sam
> Karena


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

darowil said:


> I was talking to Vicky yesterday and saying it's just as well Elizabeth was sick this week and not a couple of weeks later. week she said. I thought her party was 2 weeks away but no next Sunday. Where has the year gone?


Wasn't it just a few month ago that you told us you were going to be a grandma . Don't blink or Elizabeth will be 10


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

the ingrates!!! i think i would not worry about christmas - save your money. sending you tons of healing energy to help soothe the hurt your children caused. --- sam



Railyn said:


> I am really "bummed out" about Thanksgiving this year. We moved into our new house and I had planned on having Thanksgiving dinner to show it off to the family. We worked very hard to get the living room/ kitchen area ready, invited the family, etc. Only one family responded to my invitation and when I asked again they all said something like "we will talk about it" so DH had his fill and wrote an e-mail to the family and said that we didn't mean to intrude in their family plans so we were not going to do a Thanksgiving dinner this year. Would you believe that no one answered his e-mail. Really got my feelings hurt. I am going to cook dinner for you grandson and family as they were so kind to respond. I am not understand as my kids are usually kind and thoughtful. Now I have no idea what we will do about Christmas!!!!! Feeling very sad.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Thanks for another great opening Sam and many thanks to the summary ladies. I was doing quite well in keeping up until the middle of last week and then it all went pear shaped, don't know why, life just got in the way so the summaries were really helpful. Lots of lovely recipes Sam. I'm beginning to think soup these days, our weather is definitely cooling.

Tami, condolences on your loss.

Love the little purple dress Kaye Jo, the white edging sets it off beautifully.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Hello Sam once again it's Friday evening . I'm sure the weeks now go Monday , Wednesday , Friday .
> I wish the weeks would slow down I'm no where near ready for it to be anywhere near Christmas yet .
> Got a sad invite from my DIL today . The headstone and plaque are up at the cemetery for my son and she is taking us to see it on Sunday . I really really don't want to go but I will .


Sonja, another tough trip to make but I'm sure DIL will appreciate your company. Hope it's not too distressing for you. x


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

angelam said:


> Thanks for another great opening Sam and many thanks to the summary ladies. I was doing quite well in keeping up until the middle of last week and then it all went pear shaped, don't know why, life just got in the way so the summaries were really helpful. Lots of lovely recipes Sam. I'm beginning to think soup these days, our weather is definitely cooling.
> 
> Tami, condolences on your loss.
> 
> Love the little purple dress Kaye Jo, the white edging sets it off beautifully.


This is what is just down the road from me today hasn't got here yet but it's starting to freeze out there


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

jheiens said:


> Welcome to our newcomers to the tea party. We all look forward to hearing more from each of you about your projects and any thing else you care to share with us.
> 
> I know it's been a while since I've had time to post much but I do get to read nearly every evening but seldom enough time to reply before I'm falling asleep in my chair at the computer. And Aurora is coming at silly dark thirty in the morning. Both of her grandparents must work day shift on Saturday.
> 
> ...


Joy, sorry to hear Susan has some medical problems, hope they can be sorted without too much problem. Good to hear that she and Ben are working on their relationship and seem to be making progress.
I hope you get plenty of donations to Elm for Thanksgiving. Having a cooker connected would be terrific help, it sounds like it is just making all your work that much harder. Maybe Thanksgiving this year will be a quiet affair, giving you time for some much needed rest.
Love to you.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

sugarsugar said:


> Just checking in to mark my spot. Still catching up on the old TP. Havent read anything on this one yet. May need to do that in the morning.
> 
> I had to go to the doctor this morning.... have had a sore throat all week and getting worse, then coughing coughing and also a head cold. Had a terrible night last night. Anyway I have antibiotics as I have a chest infection... ( I knew I did, it felt like it). Havent been this bad in 3 years which is pretty good. So am off to bed bit earlier tonight.
> 
> ...


Hope the antibiotics begin to work quickly and you start to feel better soon.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Railyn said:


> I am really "bummed out" about Thanksgiving this year. We moved into our new house and I had planned on having Thanksgiving dinner to show it off to the family. We worked very hard to get the living room/ kitchen area ready, invited the family, etc. Only one family responded to my invitation and when I asked again they all said something like "we will talk about it" so DH had his fill and wrote an e-mail to the family and said that we didn't mean to intrude in their family plans so we were not going to do a Thanksgiving dinner this year. Would you believe that no one answered his e-mail. Really got my feelings hurt. I am going to cook dinner for you grandson and family as they were so kind to respond. I am not understand as my kids are usually kind and thoughtful. Now I have no idea what we will do about Christmas!!!!! Feeling very sad.


Sorry to hear your Thanksgiving plans have fallen down. How disappointing when you were wanting to show off your new home. Hope the family realise how upset you are and at least try and make it up to you at Christmas.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Just checking in to mark my spot. Still catching up on the old TP. Havent read anything on this one yet. May need to do that in the morning.
> 
> I had to go to the doctor this morning.... have had a sore throat all week and getting worse, then coughing coughing and also a head cold. Had a terrible night last night. Anyway I have antibiotics as I have a chest infection... ( I knew I did, it felt like it). Havent been this bad in 3 years which is pretty good. So am off to bed bit earlier tonight.
> 
> ...


I sure hope that the antibiotics kick in quickly, and it's good that you caught before it got too bad.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

{{{HUGS}}} to you and DH Railyn. I'm so sorry you've had your feelings hurt. I'm hoping this has just been one unfortunate misunderstanding in family not responding to the invitation and then to the email canceling the dinner. Could in the midst of getting moved could family members felt that by not responding it was taking some pressure off of you folks since you have just moved. Hoping all this smooths over and that Christmas will be brighter for you. {{{{{hugs again}}}}}


Railyn said:


> I am really "bummed out" about Thanksgiving this year. We moved into our new house and I had planned on having Thanksgiving dinner to show it off to the family. We worked very hard to get the living room/ kitchen area ready, invited the family, etc. Only one family responded to my invitation and when I asked again they all said something like "we will talk about it" so DH had his fill and wrote an e-mail to the family and said that we didn't mean to intrude in their family plans so we were not going to do a Thanksgiving dinner this year. Would you believe that no one answered his e-mail. Really got my feelings hurt. I am going to cook dinner for you grandson and family as they were so kind to respond. I am not understand as my kids are usually kind and thoughtful. Now I have no idea what we will do about Christmas!!!!! Feeling very sad.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pacer said:


> Stopping in to say hello. Where does the time go? I was going to make dinner for Bella's family on Wednesday but I got extremely ill Tuesday afternoon so I have avoided the family this week. Bella has been in the hospital since Tuesday evening. She started coming down with the sniffles on Sunday. Unfortunately a simple cold virus is so bad for her that she ends up in the hospital. The family is hoping to be home for Thanksgiving.
> 
> Ed came home from the hospital on Thursday. That was good news from my SIL about her brother.
> 
> ...


Wow, glad you were feeling fine by morning but I agree, staying away from the family is important with how easily Bella can get sick, I hope that she's able to leave the hospital and be home soon. 
Wonderful news that Ed is home. 
You do have a wild schedule for Thanksgiving but it sounds like you all manage it just fine.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Good to hear from you Mary/Pacer! Sorry you were so ill but glad it passed quickly. As usual, your life is packed full. Praying that Bella will be home by Thanksgiving. I heard on the news last night about the snow being predicted for your area. I can just imagine you doing the happy dance finally getting the new hot water heater! Your thanksgiving day juggling is quite enough as it is without having to work around other's schedules. We are going to oldest DD's and I am making the rolls and desserts. StepDD & DH are off to the Dominican Republic (went last year too). We will have the juggle for Christmas and will have our family gathering in January as we've done the past couple of years. Youngest DD (Hannah) is going with boyfriend to NYC to his parents for Christmas/birthday/New Years. I benefit in that it actually gives me more time to finish projects. LOL! Will not slack up now though as I don't want to take any chances on not getting finished. Sending you lots of {{{hugs}}}


I would love another month or so.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Brrrrrrrrrrrrr......you can keep it there please.



Swedenme said:


> This is what is just down the road from me today hasn't got here yet but it's starting to freeze out there


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

TA-DA!!!!!! Finished the shark blanket! I made significant changes to the pattern (a first for me to do so intentionally) and am pretty pleased about it. If I ever do another one I want to try and elongate the head section more like a real shark and not intimidated at trying to do so.

Now to start on the afghan for oldest DD.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> TA-DA!!!!!! Finished the shark blanket! I made significant changes to the pattern (a first for me to do so intentionally) and am pretty pleased about it. If I ever do another one I want to try and elongate the head section more like a real shark and not intimidated at trying to do so.
> 
> Now to start on the afghan for oldest DD.


Well done Gwen. Do we have another designer in our midst?!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

MindyT said:


> Promise Keepers. I'll have to Google it. Seems about 20 years ago it was all the rage but maybe only 10 or 15 years the way time goes these days. Religious beliefs where husbands run everything, control everyone. Very rigid. It fell out of favor some time back, but some people hold on to beliefs like that. Not my cuppa, but I don't like control freaks of any stripe.


My poor husband, if he ever dreamed of controlling anything about me, he'd be way out of luck, I'd do the opposite just for spite, we would be divorced very soon. Or I'd pop him over the head with the cast iron skillet and solve the problem that way. lol


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> I'm so excited to read all the tips for the turkey. I will get some butter tomorrow for under the skin (of the turkey, not me.). ????????Don't normally use it bUt once a year should be ok.
> 
> I've been busy steam cleaning and my old sinks look like new. I'm going to try and get the baseboards in the kitchen done today, then a movie with DH and maybe dinner, but I want to get knitting too. It didn't even look this good when we moved in. A little elbow grease and powder cleaner too.
> 
> ...


Wow, you've been busy, looks good. :sm24: 
I hope the boys feel better soon, not fun when they are heading into the holiday and a long weekend they will want to enjoy.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I would go as far as saying a "designer in your midst" but just a little more confident! LOL



angelam said:


> Well done Gwen. Do we have another designer in our midst?!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Ditto!


Poledra65 said:


> My poor husband, if he ever dreamed of controlling anything about me, he'd be way out of luck, I'd do the opposite just for spite, we would be divorced very soon. Or I'd pop him over the head with the cast iron skillet and solve the problem that way. lol


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Railyn said:


> I am really "bummed out" about Thanksgiving this year. We moved into our new house and I had planned on having Thanksgiving dinner to show it off to the family. We worked very hard to get the living room/ kitchen area ready, invited the family, etc. Only one family responded to my invitation and when I asked again they all said something like "we will talk about it" so DH had his fill and wrote an e-mail to the family and said that we didn't mean to intrude in their family plans so we were not going to do a Thanksgiving dinner this year. Would you believe that no one answered his e-mail. Really got my feelings hurt. I am going to cook dinner for you grandson and family as they were so kind to respond. I am not understand as my kids are usually kind and thoughtful. Now I have no idea what we will do about Christmas!!!!! Feeling very sad.


Oh I'm so sorry, that was very insensitive of them to not respond and then in such a lack luster manner, if they had already made plans, they could have just told you ahead. It is wonderful though that your grandson and family are going to be there, and this way you will be able to really enjoy the time with just them, it will still be wonderful, and your grandson and family sound like a wonderful bunch of people, helping with packing and unpacking and such, give them hugs from us.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Shark! Love it!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

angelam said:


> Thanks for another great opening Sam and many thanks to the summary ladies. I was doing quite well in keeping up until the middle of last week and then it all went pear shaped, don't know why, life just got in the way so the summaries were really helpful. Lots of lovely recipes Sam. I'm beginning to think soup these days, our weather is definitely cooling.
> 
> Tami, condolences on your loss.
> 
> Love the little purple dress Kaye Jo, the white edging sets it off beautifully.


Thank you. 
It's amazing how life gets in the way.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> This is what is just down the road from me today hasn't got here yet but it's starting to freeze out there


Oh wow! That looks cold. 
David just went fishing. lol We are 43f/6.1c now.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> TA-DA!!!!!! Finished the shark blanket! I made significant changes to the pattern (a first for me to do so intentionally) and am pretty pleased about it. If I ever do another one I want to try and elongate the head section more like a real shark and not intimidated at trying to do so.
> 
> Now to start on the afghan for oldest DD.


That turned out great Gwen!!! I'm glad that you are feeling more confident about changing things in patterns, that is a liberating feeling for sure. :sm24:


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I know nothing of Muscular Dystrophy, is it treatable?


He had surgery for drooping eyelids, but that is about the extent of treatment for his type (OPMD). It is a late onset type (symptoms not appearing until around age 40 or so). Some types of MD have treatment options and others not so much. Some types will cause rapid deterioration and death (not his type). We'd never heard of this before his diagnosis--apparently rare, but we were looking at old family pictures and could see it in his ancestors' eyes also. They never knew they had it but have passed it on in their genes.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> He had surgery for drooping eyelids, but that is about the extent of treatment for his type (OPMD). It is a late onset type (symptoms not appearing until around age 40 or so). Some types of MD have treatment options and others not so much. Some types will cause rapid deterioration and death (not his type). We'd never heard of this before his diagnosis--apparently rare, but we were looking at old family pictures and could see it in his ancestors' eyes also. They never knew they had it but have passed it on in their genes.


It sounds such a serious diagnosis, but maybe not too bad in this case. I hope not.


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> TA-DA!!!!!! Finished the shark blanket! I made significant changes to the pattern (a first for me to do so intentionally) and am pretty pleased about it. If I ever do another one I want to try and elongate the head section more like a real shark and not intimidated at trying to do so.
> 
> Now to start on the afghan for oldest DD.


Gwen, that is fabulous! Is it for a grandson? I forget. Whoever it is for will love it. The stitch pattern look interesting, but it is hard to see just what it is. Great work!

I finally got around to ordering the yarn for my shark this evening - it is a very dark grey with lighter flecks, or at least that is the way it looks. I wish I could have found something I liked in store, but, as usual, ended up on the Internet.

Joy, I do hope you can get the cooker connected. No matter how generous the donations of food may be, unless you have the means to cook them, they will be of little use. Sorry to hear that Susan is in pain. I do hope Ben has overcome whatever problems were causing him to act so strangely before.

Interesting the discussion of optometrists picking up health conditions. Even stranger, a few years ago, before a wedding, I treated myself to a professional manicure. The manicurist, just on the basis of my nails, was convinced I must have a long term illness. Even though I assured her many times that I had never had anything more than a cold in my life, she kept returning to the subject. It was really as a result of that that I decided to get my GP to check some chest pain I had had from time to time. He suspected it was angina, but it took many months of tests before the underlying heart condition was identified, and appropriate medication was prescribed. That manicurist didn't know exactly what was wrong, but she certainly knew that something was!


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Railyn said:


> I am really "bummed out" about Thanksgiving this year. We moved into our new house and I had planned on having Thanksgiving dinner to show it off to the family. We worked very hard to get the living room/ kitchen area ready, invited the family, etc. Only one family responded to my invitation and when I asked again they all said something like "we will talk about it" so DH had his fill and wrote an e-mail to the family and said that we didn't mean to intrude in their family plans so we were not going to do a Thanksgiving dinner this year. Would  you believe that no one answered his e-mail. Really got my feelings hurt. I am going to cook dinner for you grandson and family as they were so kind to respond. I am not understand as my kids are usually kind and thoughtful. Now I have no idea what we will do about Christmas!!!!! Feeling very sad.


So sorry for this. I feel sad for you, but hope you will continue to show the high road and still have a wonderful time with your grandson and family. Take care.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> Gwen, that is fabulous! Is it for a grandson? I forget. Whoever it is for will love it. The stitch pattern look interesting, but it is hard to see just what it is. Great work!
> 
> I finally got around to ordering the yarn for my shark this evening - it is a very dark grey with lighter flecks, or at least that is the way it looks. I wish I could have found something I liked in store, but, as usual, ended up on the Internet.
> 
> ...


Wow, isn't that amazing, I'm glad that you had it checked out and got it diagnosed and medicated.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> It sounds such a serious diagnosis, but maybe not too bad in this case. I hope not.


So far not too bad, considering. He does have difficulty swallowing sometimes but has been able to manage (this type affects muscles in the eyes and throat). The doc says it won't do him in, at least.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Unfortunately it all went straight back on! The Optometrist thinks I am diabetic now- one of the reasons for tomorrow's appointment.


Good on the optometrist. Diabetes, when treated, can prevent many of the eye problems commonly caused by it when untreated. Hoping for the best. There are many new ways of treating diabetes now that work really well.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> So far not too bad, considering. He does have difficulty swallowing sometimes but has been able to manage (this type affects muscles in the eyes and throat). The doc says it won't do him in, at least.


It's good that it's not affecting him too badly, swallowing difficulties would be irritating but as you say, it won't do him in so not nearly as bad as it could be. :sm24:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> TA-DA!!!!!! Finished the shark blanket! I made significant changes to the pattern (a first for me to do so intentionally) and am pretty pleased about it. If I ever do another one I want to try and elongate the head section more like a real shark and not intimidated at trying to do so.
> 
> Now to start on the afghan for oldest DD.


It's great Gwen , someone is going to be very happy this Christmas :sm24:


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Thank you as always Sam and ladies. Welcome to newcomers.
My sympathies to Tami and family. 
I went to hear youngest son in a concert yesterday, stayed at theirs , had lunch with him today then got back a couple of hours ago. It's cold and now raining with a storm heading this way. Staying inside till its gone. Take care all and prayers for all in need of them.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Hello all.????

Welcome to the newcomers and I hope you continue to join us and post pics of your makes. 

KayeJo love the dress it is so sweet ????

Railyn I am so sorry to hear this. I hope that Thanksgiving with the family who did to respond is a wonderful time. ☺

It was raining here this morning and by lunch hour it was snowing out. Mind you it melted as it hit the ground. 

Gage and I went to the school last night for the movie night. It was Finding Dory. We stayed for about an hour. Gage found it boring and it was not fun sitting on the floor????

We went out with Greg today for a few hours. Went to second store and wandered around. Then to the dollar store and we went for lunch. Was an enjoyable time???? asked Greg if he comes for supper tomorrow to bring some of the Christmas stuff so I can get my tree up and decorated. 

Off I go for now and I will check in later.????


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Oh ya. Here is a set I made for a 2 yr old girl.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Busy day for Matthew and me. We went to an art/craft sale. His art teacher invited him and showed him things that people do with their ceramics. It was so much fun. Matthew bought a piece of ceramics because he loved the texture and how it feels in his hands. He ordered a piece to be made by a lady for his best friend.

Pictures from today's outing.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Already in my collection Sam . Something I really should sort out as I go to download or save something now and realise I've already got it


I have it in my collection too, I've made it a couple of times, it turns out great


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

darowil said:


> The only times I have gone back are when someone else wants to go.


I go every spring & clean up around my moms, step-dad & his parents &DHs parents & grandparents graves.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Delyne said:


> Oh my, lovely recipes! Will try some for my houseguests arriving in a few days. Thank you for your hospital on my first "visit" here!


I hope you come back often. We are here through out the week, as much as people can be. I stay busy so I stop in as time allows.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Just checking in to mark my spot. Still catching up on the old TP. Havent read anything on this one yet. May need to do that in the morning.
> 
> I had to go to the doctor this morning.... have had a sore throat all week and getting worse, then coughing coughing and also a head cold. Had a terrible night last night. Anyway I have antibiotics as I have a chest infection... ( I knew I did, it felt like it). Havent been this bad in 3 years which is pretty good. So am off to bed bit earlier tonight.
> 
> ...


Hope you are feeling better soon. If you're real bad, try warm onions on your chest, works wonders


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

pacer said:


> Stopping in to say hello. Where does the time go? I was going to make dinner for Bella's family on Wednesday but I got extremely ill Tuesday afternoon so I have avoided the family this week. Bella has been in the hospital since Tuesday evening. She started coming down with the sniffles on Sunday. Unfortunately a simple cold virus is so bad for her that she ends up in the hospital. The family is hoping to be home for Thanksgiving.
> 
> Ed came home from the hospital on Thursday. That was good news from my SIL about her brother.
> 
> ...


I'm glad you weren't sick long & hope Bella is better soon.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I haven't ever gone back to my husband's grave since he was buried 17 years ago. Like many have said, he isn't there. I try to remember other things instead.
> 
> As for turkeys, I usually have it turn out good, and I add basting under the skin also. I'd like a roaster (those work best I think), but have nowhere to put it, either. We're going to our friends' but I will make a turkey for us over the weekend. DD has her "friendsgiving" today. She's making sweet potatoes.
> 
> Cold this morning here, so I'm going to have another cuppa and then need to clean and rearrange the fridge since today is grocery shopping. Planning to knit as much as possible.


I have my grandmothers cast alluminum roaster, heavy as heck but does a great job of the turkey

Very miserable & cold here today, only -5C/22F but add in the nasty wind & its -14C/7F


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

MindyT said:


> Promise Keepers. I'll have to Google it. Seems about 20 years ago it was all the rage but maybe only 10 or 15 years the way time goes these days. Religious beliefs where husbands run everything, control everyone. Very rigid. It fell out of favor some time back, but some people hold on to beliefs like that. Not my cuppa, but I don't like control freaks of any stripe.


Wouldn't happen in my world! Good grief is it 1800?


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

oh my - let us hope it stays down the road. that looks like some wicked weather. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> This is what is just down the road from me today hasn't got here yet but it's starting to freeze out there


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Yes, DH is still vegetarian but my weight became such a problem that it became priority. It's a balancing game. Vegetarian was great for my arthritis, now testing negative for RA but couldn't lose weight. Carbs seem to be a problem for me but not DH. The diet I am on is protein, protein, and more protein. Isn't that ironic. Of course there are certain vegetables and berries but not large amounts. Quite a switch for me. However, as healthy as I was eating I was gaining weight and I didn't eat large amounts. I'm a couch knitter, so not real active. So turkey it is but now I'm cooking 2 different meals all the time. As much as I loved being vegetarian, I love getting my shape back and less weight on my joints.
> 
> Have fun at the craft show.


No fun having to make 2 meals all the time, I'm not a huge meat eater but do like some, DH is a real meat & potatoes guy


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Ooh those yarns look great as do the bowls. I would find it hard to walk away.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

what kind of pattern afghan are you planning on doing. --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> TA-DA!!!!!! Finished the shark blanket! I made significant changes to the pattern (a first for me to do so intentionally) and am pretty pleased about it. If I ever do another one I want to try and elongate the head section more like a real shark and not intimidated at trying to do so.
> 
> Now to start on the afghan for oldest DD.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Yay on your losing weight! The doctor I'm seeing recommended apple cider each morning just for health and also for losing weight to have it 1/2 hr. Before each meal. I hope you aren't diabetic. I was pre-diabetic but no longer. Hope this will happen for you too. Big Hugs Julie. Sounds like we are on this journey together and we are both at about the same age where the weight just piles on even when eating less and healthier. Not an easy journey for sure. You can be very proud of what you have done.!???? You and me when we are skinny. :sm24: :sm24: :sm23:


How much apple cider vinegar do you take & do you just drink it? Doesn't sound very tasty


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Railyn said:


> I am really "bummed out" about Thanksgiving this year. We moved into our new house and I had planned on having Thanksgiving dinner to show it off to the family. We worked very hard to get the living room/ kitchen area ready, invited the family, etc. Only one family responded to my invitation and when I asked again they all said something like "we will talk about it" so DH had his fill and wrote an e-mail to the family and said that we didn't mean to intrude in their family plans so we were not going to do a Thanksgiving dinner this year. Would you believe that no one answered his e-mail. Really got my feelings hurt. I am going to cook dinner for you grandson and family as they were so kind to respond. I am not understand as my kids are usually kind and thoughtful. Now I have no idea what we will do about Christmas!!!!! Feeling very sad.


I'm sorry your family aren't coming for Thanksgiving, seems funny they didn't respond, maybe they think it's too much work for you?


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

Some tasty recipes there, Sam!

Sorry to hear of the illnesses and sadness. Hope all get well, stabilize and feel better!

We are going to my brother-in-law's home for Thanksgiving. Everything is always so perfect - makes me feel very inadequate.

Love to see everyone's stitching. I'm working on socks for me too. This is my first time using a solid for cuff, heel and toe. I'm excited!!! Main yarn is Opal and is self-striping in purples. Cuff/heel/toe yarn is called Gumballs and is a mini skein.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that is more will power than i would have had. i would like to knit a sweater with hand spun yarn. the bowl is lovely. it would be pretty awesome if matthew could do his drawing on ceramic pieces. --- sam



pacer said:


> Busy day for Matthew and me. We went to an art/craft sale. His art teacher invited him and showed him things that people do with their ceramics. It was so much fun. Matthew bought a piece of ceramics because he loved the texture and how it feels in his hands. He ordered a piece to be made by a lady for his best friend.
> 
> Pictures from today's outing.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

gottastch said:


> Some tasty recipes there, Sam!
> 
> Sorry to hear of the illnesses and sadness. Hope all get well, stabilize and feel better!
> 
> ...


It is good to see you posting here today. It will be nice for you to join family for Thanksgiving.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i told daniel once he was setting women back a couple hundred years - it was not appreciated by either heather or daniel. we decided not to discuss it again. told heather i hadn't raised her to become some other man's chattel. --- sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> Wouldn't happen in my world! Good grief is it 1800?


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

you and me both fan. how often to you run across that much hand spun? --- sam



Fan said:


> Ooh those yarns look great as do the bowls. I would find it hard to walk away.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

thewren said:


> i told daniel once he was setting women back a couple hundred years - it was not appreciated by either heather or daniel. we decided not to discuss it again. told heather i hadn't raised her to become some other man's chattel. --- sam


Hear hear Sam!


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

thewren said:


> you and me both fan. how often to you run across that much hand spun? --- sam


I bought winter socks, gloves and hats for the homeless this week so I had to be good today. My eyes had a feast of beautiful handiwork today and it was a pleasure to visit with other artists.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

don't short shift yourself - you no doubt could put on a dandy meal if it was your turn to do dinner. and it would taste wonderful too. --- sam



gottastch said:


> Some tasty recipes there, Sam!
> 
> Sorry to hear of the illnesses and sadness. Hope all get well, stabilize and feel better!
> 
> ...


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> My poor husband, if he ever dreamed of controlling anything about me, he'd be way out of luck, I'd do the opposite just for spite, we would be divorced very soon. Or I'd pop him over the head with the cast iron skillet and solve the problem that way. lol


Yup! Me too


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

thewren said:


> you and me both fan. how often to you run across that much hand spun? --- sam


I know what you mean, am going down the South Island at holiday time and there's a shop I need to visit. It's called Touch Yarns in Alexandra and they have wonderful hand dyed hand spun Yarns to tempt us. 
Just not in crafting mood right now, but a good holiday soon will recharge the batteries etc. This year has been pretty full on, stress wise.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> He had surgery for drooping eyelids, but that is about the extent of treatment for his type (OPMD). It is a late onset type (symptoms not appearing until around age 40 or so). Some types of MD have treatment options and others not so much. Some types will cause rapid deterioration and death (not his type). We'd never heard of this before his diagnosis--apparently rare, but we were looking at old family pictures and could see it in his ancestors' eyes also. They never knew they had it but have passed it on in their genes.


I've never heard of that type, only the severe debilitating childhood kind. Does he have children? If 2 people with his type have children does it result in the severe kind, I wonder?


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> Gwen, that is fabulous! Is it for a grandson? I forget. Whoever it is for will love it. The stitch pattern look interesting, but it is hard to see just what it is. Great work!
> 
> I finally got around to ordering the yarn for my shark this evening - it is a very dark grey with lighter flecks, or at least that is the way it looks. I wish I could have found something I liked in store, but, as usual, ended up on the Internet.
> 
> ...


Good that you checked with the GP, amazing she could tell there was a problem


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Well, all David's stuff is ready for him to leave in the morning, just have to put all the drinks and food into the cooler but otherwise, his clothes and snack bag are all set to go. Got a big pot of chili on the stove simmering and just put the cornbread in to cook, I just need to shred some cheddar cheese and walla, dinner is done. lol
Now to get caught up with you all again.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

martina said:


> Thank you as always Sam and ladies. Welcome to newcomers.
> My sympathies to Tami and family.
> I went to hear youngest son in a concert yesterday, stayed at theirs , had lunch with him today then got back a couple of hours ago. It's cold and now raining with a storm heading this way. Staying inside till its gone. Take care all and prayers for all in need of them.


That sounds like a lovely way to spend the day. 
Staying inside for the duration sounds like a great idea.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Lovely outing for you and Matthew. He has wonderful taste in the pottery and hope he will be able to do this with his own drawings & ceramics. You showed great restraint not getting any yarn. Surprised Matthew didn't find some for you! He is excellent in choosing nice yarn!



pacer said:


> Busy day for Matthew and me. We went to an art/craft sale. His art teacher invited him and showed him things that people do with their ceramics. It was so much fun. Matthew bought a piece of ceramics because he loved the texture and how it feels in his hands. He ordered a piece to be made by a lady for his best friend.
> 
> Pictures from today's outing.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Melody & Gwen, great knitting.

Mary nice pottery & you showed great restraint walking away from the overly yarn


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Hello all.????
> 
> Welcome to the newcomers and I hope you continue to join us and post pics of your makes.
> 
> ...


Thank you Mel, sounds like you've had a good weekend so far, next movie night, take a pillow and fluffy blanket, yoga pad wouldn't be a bad idea or folding lawn chair. 
I need to pull up my Christmas decorations in the next few days, need to excavate so I can get to the tree, I actually have a place to put it up this year.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Oh ya. Here is a set I made for a 2 yr old girl.


That's adorable!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pacer said:


> Busy day for Matthew and me. We went to an art/craft sale. His art teacher invited him and showed him things that people do with their ceramics. It was so much fun. Matthew bought a piece of ceramics because he loved the texture and how it feels in his hands. He ordered a piece to be made by a lady for his best friend.
> 
> Pictures from today's outing.


Those are lovely, you were good, it's hard to walk away from yarn. Lovely ceramics, it was wonderful of his teacher to invite him, I can see him trying some new techniques in his ceramics. :sm24:


----------



## katy (Jan 23, 2011)

I just wanted to say thank you for all these wonderful recipes and for all the work you do for us.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

It is a free pattern from Red Heart called Heavenly throw. Uses bulky yarn (I'm using Bernat Softee Chunky) and size 17 needles so it should go pretty quickly; very basic but pleasing. I've already got 14 rows done. Here is the link to it. http://www.redheart.com/search?q=Heavenly+throw%3Arelevance&pageViewMode=grid&newArrivals=false&privateSales=false

Hope the link works. Edit: worked for me. Oh the color I'm doing is a soft seagreen.



thewren said:


> what kind of pattern afghan are you planning on doing. --- sam


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

gottastch said:


> Some tasty recipes there, Sam!
> 
> Sorry to hear of the illnesses and sadness. Hope all get well, stabilize and feel better!
> 
> ...


You are in no way inadequate, it must be something that they really enjoy doing and probably plan it out weeks in advance to get it all together. 
I can't wait to see the socks, sounds fun.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Gweniepooh said:


> Lovely outing for you and Matthew. He has wonderful taste in the pottery and hope he will be able to do this with his own drawings & ceramics. You showed great restraint not getting any yarn. Surprised Matthew didn't find some for you! He is excellent in choosing nice yarn!


The yarn was not very soft as it is intended more for weaving than knitting. Matthew was tired and decided to not go into that section. The sales were in three different rooms. Two rooms were designed for fiber guild and pottery and the 3rd room would be more of a typical craft show.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

thewren said:


> i told daniel once he was setting women back a couple hundred years - it was not appreciated by either heather or daniel. we decided not to discuss it again. told heather i hadn't raised her to become some other man's chattel. --- sam


Well something in the arrangement must work for her, maybe she just ignores him, but it's good that you told her that, it empowered her whether she realizes it or not.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Oh well...back to the "Heavenly Throw"....TTYL


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pacer said:


> I bought winter socks, gloves and hats for the homeless this week so I had to be good today. My eyes had a feast of beautiful handiwork today and it was a pleasure to visit with other artists.


 :sm24:


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Poledra65 said:


> Well, all David's stuff is ready for him to leave in the morning, just have to put all the drinks and food into the cooler but otherwise, his clothes and snack bag are all set to go. Got a big pot of chili on the stove simmering and just put the cornbread in to cook, I just need to shred some cheddar cheese and walla, dinner is done. lol
> Now to get caught up with you all again.


Dinner sounds delicious. Enjoy your time together this evening.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Fan said:


> I know what you mean, am going down the South Island at holiday time and there's a shop I need to visit. It's called Touch Yarns in Alexandra and they have wonderful hand dyed hand spun Yarns to tempt us.
> Just not in crafting mood right now, but a good holiday soon will recharge the batteries etc. This year has been pretty full on, stress wise.


That sounds like my kind of shop. 
It has been a rather stressful year for you, hopefully it will be much less so now.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Yup! Me too


LOL! David was being a bit passive aggressive once (my dad could be if he thought it would suit him, didn't usually work with mom, Marla, or I), I told him passive aggressive wasn't going to work for him, "I'm not passive aggressive", no, you aren't that good at it. lolol Poor guy. I do love him to pieces.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> Gwen, that is fabulous! Is it for a grandson? I forget. Whoever it is for will love it. The stitch pattern look interesting, but it is hard to see just what it is. Great work!
> 
> I finally got around to ordering the yarn for my shark this evening - it is a very dark grey with lighter flecks, or at least that is the way it looks. I wish I could have found something I liked in store, but, as usual, ended up on the Internet.
> 
> ...


Glad it was finally tracked down!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> So far not too bad, considering. He does have difficulty swallowing sometimes but has been able to manage (this type affects muscles in the eyes and throat). The doc says it won't do him in, at least.


I hope not, too.
I have a friend who has something similar to Parkinson's Disease that has affected her whole muscular system, so much that even talking has become more than she can manage, except in very short bursts.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Good on the optometrist. Diabetes, when treated, can prevent many of the eye problems commonly caused by it when untreated. Hoping for the best. There are many new ways of treating diabetes now that work really well.


I must write out my list!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

katy said:


> I just wanted to say thank you for all these wonderful recipes and for all the work you do for us.


Welcome to the party!!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> It is a free pattern from Red Heart called Heavenly throw. Uses bulky yarn (I'm using Bernat Softee Chunky) and size 17 needles so it should go pretty quickly; very basic but pleasing. I've already got 14 rows done. Here is the link to it. http://www.redheart.com/search?q=Heavenly+throw%3Arelevance&pageViewMode=grid&newArrivals=false&privateSales=false
> 
> Hope the link works. Edit: worked for me. Oh the color I'm doing is a soft seagreen.


That's really pretty Gwen, should be nice and comfy on a cool evening.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pacer said:


> Dinner sounds delicious. Enjoy your time together this evening.


Thank you, too bad you aren't close, I made a HUGE pot full.


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Welcome newcomers to the tea party; it's a great place and we live having new friends.

Hugs to Tami and Sonja.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

pacer said:


> Busy day for Matthew and me. We went to an art/craft sale. His art teacher invited him and showed him things that people do with their ceramics. It was so much fun. Matthew bought a piece of ceramics because he loved the texture and how it feels in his hands. He ordered a piece to be made by a lady for his best friend.
> 
> Pictures from today's outing.


It will be great if Matthew can add what I think is painting with slip, to his repertoire!
Not sure if I could have walked away from the handspun!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> How much apple cider vinegar do you take & do you just drink it? Doesn't sound very tasty


About one dessert spoon in water- I have learned to like it, although at first I dissolved a small quantity of honey to drink with it.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Thank you Mel, sounds like you've had a good weekend so far, next movie night, take a pillow and fluffy blanket, yoga pad wouldn't be a bad idea or folding lawn chair.
> I need to pull up my Christmas decorations in the next few days, need to excavate so I can get to the tree, I actually have a place to put it up this year.


I better get DS & DH to get it down tomorrow as DS is off to see Specialist in Saskatoon on Monday, then back to work Tuesday & he's in for 21 shifts this time(he's excited as he bought 30 cows & 7 days OT will help out paying for them but I'm not sure it's good for his health)
My decorations are stored in the stairwell to the basement so have to get them down with a tall ladder


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> It is a free pattern from Red Heart called Heavenly throw. Uses bulky yarn (I'm using Bernat Softee Chunky) and size 17 needles so it should go pretty quickly; very basic but pleasing. I've already got 14 rows done. Here is the link to it. http://www.redheart.com/search?q=Heavenly+throw%3Arelevance&pageViewMode=grid&newArrivals=false&privateSales=false
> 
> Hope the link works. Edit: worked for me. Oh the color I'm doing is a soft seagreen.


That should be pretty


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I've never heard of that type, only the severe debilitating childhood kind. Does he have children? If 2 people with his type have children dies it result in the severe kind, I wonder?


He has two kids (grown), but if they have been tested, I haven't heard--there are lots of different kinds of MD (which I had not known--I thought they were all terrible, so when he told me he had it, I totally freaked out but then started educating myself). I don't think two people with the gene for that one would create something worse, as the gene is specific to that one kind (as I understand it--science is still trying to figure it all out). The severe type has a different set of causes/triggers.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Well, all David's stuff is ready for him to leave in the morning, just have to put all the drinks and food into the cooler but otherwise, his clothes and snack bag are all set to go. Got a big pot of chili on the stove simmering and just put the cornbread in to cook, I just need to shred some cheddar cheese and walla, dinner is done. lol
> Now to get caught up with you all again.


Yum! Love chili and cornbread!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I hope not, too.
> I have a friend who has something similar to Parkinson's Disease that has affected her whole muscular system, so much that even talking has become more than she can manage, except in very short bursts.


Parkinson's can be so terrible. I know a fellow who's only 63 or 64 & he hobbies around like he's 80, so sad


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> About one dessert spoon in water- I have learned to like it, although at first I dissolved a small quantity of honey to drink with it.


Thanks, I might try it


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Parkinson's can be so terrible. I know a fellow who's only 63 or 64 & he hobbies around like he's 80, so sad


 :sm25: Not good.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> He has two kids (grown), but if they have been tested, I haven't heard--there are lots of different kinds of MD (which I had not known--I thought they were all terrible, so when he told me he had it, I totally freaked out but then started educating myself). I don't think two people with the gene for that one would create something worse, as the gene is specific to that one kind (as I understand it--science is still trying to figure it all out). The severe type has a different set of causes/triggers.


That's good his kids don't have to worry about passing on something too nasty.
My 1/2 sister couldn't have kids, they adopted 2, but with my step-Dads family history of familial ALS, his mom, him & all his brothers, maybe it's a blessing she didn't pass that on. At least this type of ALS doesn't strike until 50ish & is slow progressing. So far none in the next generation have shown symptoms


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Thanks, I might try it


I can drink it now as if it were lolly water.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

I should read more carefully! I've been neglectful to our new folks. *Welcome! *

Mary, Matthew's pottery choice is beautiful!

Bub decided he wasn't waiting for Thanksgiving...asked for pumpkin pie today, so I made that. We had the chicken wrapped in turkey bacon and veggies for supper. DD went off to her friends dinner and the sweet potatoes sure smelled good (hoping for leftovers, LOL). I'll make some for Thursday, but no brown sugar (still yummy).

The first Banksia sweater is about halfway to setting off the sleeve, going faster than I thought. Yay! Right now, though, those dishes aren't going to wash themselves... heh.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

I had a nice visit with my sister. The craft show was so crazy crowded. I didn't see anything I had to have, you will be proud of me, the alpaca farm had a display & yarn but I controlled myself. I went to Michaels before the show, had a 50% off coupon that was only good til noon & I wanted yarn for slippers DIL requested, went to the craft show & there they were in every size & color imaginable for$30 but with the coupon I got the yarn for $10, now just have to get them done. The only thing I bought at the show was a set of sheets for my bed & replacement heads for my toothbrush, I use a Silvercare toothbrushe & haven't had a chancre sore since using it & I used to have them all the time.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> That's good his kids don't have to worry about passing on something too nasty.
> My 1/2 sister couldn't have kids, they adopted 2, but with my step-Dads family history of familial ALS, his mom, him & all his brothers, maybe it's a blessing she didn't pass that on. At least this type of ALS doesn't strike until 50ish & is slow progressing. So far none in the next generation have shown symptoms


His son and DIL adopted two; I think they're done. LOL His DD is still single and has no kids.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Joy you do so much for so many that I am always in awe. I so appreciate when you do manage to post your events and day to day life. Sending prayers for Susan and her health issues. Also that she and Ben continue moving in a positive direction. Try not to stress to much about the Thanksgiving dinner at Elm; as you well know God will provide somehow and give you the strength to make it wonderful. Wish I was there to give you hugs and a helping hand.
> 
> q


Not feeling so much overwhelmed as disorganized this holiday. I usually have the frozen dishes made by this time on Saturday and the breads dried and broken into pieces for the dressing/stuffing along with the fresh vegetables prepped and chopped for the dressing, the meat thawed, and whatever else at least purchased as needed. This year 3 of the turkeys donated are thawing at the home of one of the GED teachers; hams, sweet potatoes and green beans will arrive on Tuesday sometime. They are being donated by a gentleman Susan knows who has some kind of connection to the meatcutter's union or grocery store owners, or something like that. Multiple turkeys and other items were given to Elm last year. Right now I have no idea what we will serve for desserts, but God has not failed to feed His sheep yet at Elm. I've bought extra coffee and we will have plenty of fruit punch to drink. I have a huge trash can bag (unused, of course!!! and clean) full of bits and pieces of breads left from all the sandwiches we've been making over the last several months for the dressing. Honestly, I'll be happy to get it out of my freezer. The collection will begin again as soon as we get to Friday after the holiday and begin making bagged lunches again. :sm12: :sm12: :sm12:

We will not do a holiday meal on Christmas because it falls on a Sunday this year and we will be at church until at least noon. However, we are talking about having our usual Christmas Eve soup open house--just for a larger crowd and gather at Elm. We may do something similar for New Year's Eve just as we did last year.

We do try to manage Sundays for family only and there are other programs/facilities which may offer meals at those times. Sadly, few serve consistently 6 days a week as Elm does. Holidays which don't fall on Sundays are usually occasions for a meal at noon provided by us and friends--especially those in the summer when we can have a cookout/picnic meal and setting.

I'd best get back to prep for the adult Bible study material for tomorrow. We are studying Jame's letter on practical living what we claim to believe as Christians. Sometimes the discussion gets deep.

Off for now. Play nice together and we'll talk again later.

Ohio Joy


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

thewren said:


> joy - could you call the gas company and see if there is someone there who hooks up stoves? what is the big holdup? --- sam


Sam, it's been matter of time and Ben's general health since his fall from a ladder last February while at work as a cable line tech for Time Warner Cable. And by then, the marriage was in major chaos and disintegration and they were barely speaking and living under separate roofs. He'd been forbidden to come into Elm with his disintegrating mental state. Then the grant arrived in late September; and by then, we were into the lead-up to the holidays.

Ohio Joy


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

angelam said:


> Joy, sorry to hear Susan has some medical problems, hope they can be sorted without too much problem. Good to hear that she and Ben are working on their relationship and seem to be making progress.
> I hope you get plenty of donations to Elm for Thanksgiving. Having a cooker connected would be terrific help, it sounds like it is just making all your work that much harder. Maybe Thanksgiving this year will be a quiet affair, giving you time for some much needed rest.
> Love to you.


Thanks, Angela, but I am not exhausted at all--just a little disorganized re holiday meal prep. Things will work out and whatever is not will be survived. If there is a problem, I will explain it to the folks and they will accept it or they are free to leave without participating. Several times over the last weeks, I've had to explain that foods promised had not be provided by the other party to the agreement by which Susan obtained the facility and we share out to all as fairly as foods permitted. Anyone unhappy with that decision was not forced to stay and what they refused would be given to another one in need who invariably showed up after the others had left.

The numbers of homeless men *and* women are increasing rapidly in our part of the city--often with children and teens in the families. We've provided groceries to at least 4 or 5 families/couples this week.

Ohio Joy


----------



## Junelouise (Apr 29, 2011)

[
Bonnie, did you post the Fast and Fabulous fruitcake recipe last week? I saw it mentioned in the summary. I have made this recipe for years..really quick and easy! I have to make 2 of them as my DH wants one all to himself! I make Christmas goodie tins for family and friends as well.

June

I got my Christmas cakes made this afternoon.[/quote]


----------



## Junelouise (Apr 29, 2011)

I hope these fires are died out before January 2nd/3rd/and 4th when we are driving to Florida and going through Tennessee and Georgia! WAH!

June



krestiekrew said:


> She is south of me, little over 100 miles, it's really bad there and in the Chattanooga area. Hoping this cold front coming through will push smoke out for me as well as Gwen.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Junelouise I don't recognize your name so a big welcome from me! I also hope the fires will be out but the news has been saying we expect to be very, very dry until around February 2017. Not good at all! Of course the weather reports are not always spot on so there is always hope the drought will break and the fires will be gotten under control.



Junelouise said:


> I hope these fires are died out before January 2nd/3rd/and 4th when we are driving to Florida and going through Tennessee and Georgia! WAH!
> 
> June


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Just checking in to mark my spot. Still catching up on the old TP. Havent read anything on this one yet. May need to do that in the morning.
> 
> I had to go to the doctor this morning.... have had a sore throat all week and getting worse, then coughing coughing and also a head cold. Had a terrible night last night. Anyway I have antibiotics as I have a chest infection... ( I knew I did, it felt like it). Havent been this bad in 3 years which is pretty good. So am off to bed bit earlier tonight.
> 
> ...


Not meant to get as hot as you. Only 35 today but already 34 at 12.30 so could well go warmer.
Hope you recover quickly.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I better get DS & DH to get it down tomorrow as DS is off to see Specialist in Saskatoon on Monday, then back to work Tuesday & he's in for 21 shifts this time(he's excited as he bought 30 cows & 7 days OT will help out paying for them but I'm not sure it's good for his health)
> My decorations are stored in the stairwell to the basement so have to get them down with a tall ladder


Oh wow, I can't imagine that that will be great for his health either, but I can well understand his wanting to get his cows paid for. 
My decorations are all in the basement, but with the way I've just been shoving stuff here and there, it's going to take some looking to find everything, thankfully it's mostly in 2 totes except the tree.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Yum! Love chili and cornbread!


I've got plenty of extras!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Thanks, Angela, but I am not exhausted at all--just a little disorganized re holiday meal prep. Things will work out and whatever is not will be survived. If there is a problem, I will explain it to the folks and they will accept it or they are free to leave without participating. Several times over the last weeks, I've had to explain that foods promised had not be provided by the other party to the agreement by which Susan obtained the facility and we share out to all as fairly as foods permitted. Anyone unhappy with that decision was not forced to stay and what they refused would be given to another one in need who invariably showed up after the others had left.
> 
> The numbers of homeless men *and* women are increasing rapidly in our part of the city--often with children and teens in the families. We've provided groceries to at least 4 or 5 families/couples this week.
> 
> Ohio Joy


It's so sad to see so many in need of food, especially at this time of year, but you all do such a great job of taking care of those in need, I think anyone who has any complaints should definitely go down the street to another facility.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Junelouise said:


> [
> Bonnie, did you post the Fast and Fabulous fruitcake recipe last week? I saw it mentioned in the summary. I have made this recipe for years..really quick and easy! I have to make 2 of them as my DH wants one all to himself! I make Christmas goodie tins for family and friends as well.
> 
> June
> ...


[/quote]

Welcome to the party June, great to meet you.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

The progress on the Light and Up Shawl so far.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> The progress on the Light and Up Shawl so far.


Does it become lacy?


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Interesting yarn...is it the same color in varying degrees of light/dark? (forget the term for that) That's how it is showing up on my screen; like it. Is the designer Caroline Wiens/pattern on ravelry? I really like that and have it in my ravelry library to make "someday".


Poledra65 said:


> The progress on the Light and Up Shawl so far.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Just heard the forecast for here....craaaazzzzyyyy weather....supposed to be 28F here in the morning! Ridiculous! Talk about a temperature/forecast change.

EDIT: Postitive thought....maybe, just maybe, I can get DH to put up the new thermal insulated curtains I got for DD's bedroom tomorrow and the ones for our bedroom. I've only had them and the new rods since....AUGUST! He's a sweetie and works hard so I'm not upset just tired of moving them from place to place waiting to get them hung.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Oh....Kaye Jo I got the belly bands in the mail today. Will try to get the pads for it tomorrow and give them a try. Thanks!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Just checking in to mark my spot. Still catching up on the old TP. Havent read anything on this one yet. May need to do that in the morning.
> 
> I had to go to the doctor this morning.... have had a sore throat all week and getting worse, then coughing coughing and also a head cold. Had a terrible night last night. Anyway I have antibiotics as I have a chest infection... ( I knew I did, it felt like it). Havent been this bad in 3 years which is pretty good. So am off to bed bit earlier tonight.
> 
> ...


Hope you are soon better.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> are you sure you haven't miscounted? it doesn't seem like it has been a year already. --- sam


It's funny how time seems so different. It seems ages since Mum had her bowel obstruction and surgery. And yet it is exactly the same length of time. With the doctor coming to take up to see the new baby while I was on the phone to the hospital Mum was in to tell me she had had an eventful surgery and was back on the ward doing well. So sent the message that she had a new great grand child but didn't know what it was yet.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Does it become lacy?


It has some open work in it, not a lot but a few sections.

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/light-and-up


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

pacer said:


> Stopping in to say hello. Where does the time go? I was going to make dinner for Bella's family on Wednesday but I got extremely ill Tuesday afternoon so I have avoided the family this week. Bella has been in the hospital since Tuesday evening. She started coming down with the sniffles on Sunday. Unfortunately a simple cold virus is so bad for her that she ends up in the hospital. The family is hoping to be home for Thanksgiving.
> 
> Ed came home from the hospital on Thursday. That was good news from my SIL about her brother.
> 
> ...


Thank you, Mary. I am happy to hear you are feeling better. Happy Thanksgiving to you and yours, just in case you don't make it back here. It has snowed off and on here all day, with rain when it wasn't snowing. We now have the grass covered in snow, and in some places, the roads are covered as well, depending on where it is snowing, and how hard. I don't expect it to stick for long, though.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> This is what is just down the road from me today hasn't got here yet but it's starting to freeze out there


Well your weather has clearly cooled! Do you get much snow where you are?


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Interesting yarn...is it the same color in varying degrees of light/dark? (forget the term for that) That's how it is showing up on my screen; like it. Is the designer Caroline Wiens/pattern on ravelry? I really like that and have it in my ravelry library to make "someday".


Yes it is, I ordered the kit from Craftsy, Malabrigo Sock in color Aguas. I love this yarn, the kit was $18 and some change.
The yarn is graduated from light to dark and back again, it's almost an optical illusion though, I really love the color and the fiber, I'll definitely be making socks and other things with this brand of sock again.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Railyn said:


> I am really "bummed out" about Thanksgiving this year. We moved into our new house and I had planned on having Thanksgiving dinner to show it off to the family. We worked very hard to get the living room/ kitchen area ready, invited the family, etc. Only one family responded to my invitation and when I asked again they all said something like "we will talk about it" so DH had his fill and wrote an e-mail to the family and said that we didn't mean to intrude in their family plans so we were not going to do a Thanksgiving dinner this year. Would you believe that no one answered his e-mail. Really got my feelings hurt. I am going to cook dinner for you grandson and family as they were so kind to respond. I am not understand as my kids are usually kind and thoughtful. Now I have no idea what we will do about Christmas!!!!! Feeling very sad.


Thats a terrible shame. Hope it is just communication breakdowns. If your kids aren't normally like that it seems odd.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Just heard the forecast for here....craaaazzzzyyyy weather....supposed to be 28F here in the morning! Ridiculous! Talk about a temperature/forecast change.
> 
> EDIT: Postitive thought....maybe, just maybe, I can get DH to put up the new thermal insulated curtains I got for DD's bedroom tomorrow and the ones for our bedroom. I've only had them and the new rods since....AUGUST! He's a sweetie and works hard so I'm not upset just tired of moving them from place to place waiting to get them hung.


Dang, that reminds me, David didn't get my guitar hangers on the wall, oh well, I'll get Christopher to do it. lol He has the drill that works the best anyway.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> TA-DA!!!!!! Finished the shark blanket! I made significant changes to the pattern (a first for me to do so intentionally) and am pretty pleased about it. If I ever do another one I want to try and elongate the head section more like a real shark and not intimidated at trying to do so.
> 
> Now to start on the afghan for oldest DD.


Well done Gwen.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Oh....Kaye Jo I got the belly bands in the mail today. Will try to get the pads for it tomorrow and give them a try. Thanks!


Awesome!! I hope they help. :sm24:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> I'm so excited to read all the tips for the turkey. I will get some butter tomorrow for under the skin (of the turkey, not me.). ????????Don't normally use it bUt once a year should be ok.
> 
> I've been busy steam cleaning and my old sinks look like new. I'm going to try and get the baseboards in the kitchen done today, then a movie with DH and maybe dinner, but I want to get knitting too. It didn't even look this good when we moved in. A little elbow grease and powder cleaner too.
> 
> ...


I grew up on oleo/margarine. I now use only butter. Our bodies know what to do with butter. Oleo/margarine is only one molecule away from being plastic. Oleo was originally developed to but weight on pigs. When it was discovered that it was bad for the pigs, it was no longer given to pigs, but given to us! :sm06: No wonder we all are over weight, and having our arteries clogged.

Hope all who are ill, are soon well again.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Railyn said:


> I am really "bummed out" about Thanksgiving this year. We moved into our new house and I had planned on having Thanksgiving dinner to show it off to the family. We worked very hard to get the living room/ kitchen area ready, invited the family, etc. Only one family responded to my invitation and when I asked again they all said something like "we will talk about it" so DH had his fill and wrote an e-mail to the family and said that we didn't mean to intrude in their family plans so we were not going to do a Thanksgiving dinner this year. Would you believe that no one answered his e-mail. Really got my feelings hurt. I am going to cook dinner for you grandson and family as they were so kind to respond. I am not understand as my kids are usually kind and thoughtful. Now I have no idea what we will do about Christmas!!!!! Feeling very sad.


Sending you hugs.


----------



## Junelouise (Apr 29, 2011)

Thanks! I read the tea party every week, but rarely comment. We are going down the I-75 Hwy. Should be ok driving on there?

June



Gweniepooh said:


> Junelouise I don't recognize your name so a big welcome from me! I also hope the fires will be out but the news has been saying we expect to be very, very dry until around February 2017. Not good at all! Of course the weather reports are not always spot on so there is always hope the drought will break and the fires will be gotten under control.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

angelam said:


> Thanks for another great opening Sam and many thanks to the summary ladies. I was doing quite well in keeping up until the middle of last week and then it all went pear shaped, don't know why, life just got in the way so the summaries were really helpful. Lots of lovely recipes Sam. I'm beginning to think soup these days, our weather is definitely cooling.
> 
> Tami, condolences on your loss.
> 
> Love the little purple dress Kaye Jo, the white edging sets it off beautifully.


Thank you.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> This is what is just down the road from me today hasn't got here yet but it's starting to freeze out there


 :sm06 Here too, but not that bad!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> TA-DA!!!!!! Finished the shark blanket! I made significant changes to the pattern (a first for me to do so intentionally) and am pretty pleased about it. If I ever do another one I want to try and elongate the head section more like a real shark and not intimidated at trying to do so.
> 
> Now to start on the afghan for oldest DD.


Nice job!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> So far not too bad, considering. He does have difficulty swallowing sometimes but has been able to manage (this type affects muscles in the eyes and throat). The doc says it won't do him in, at least.


And these days if swallowing becomes too hard you can get all the nutrients you need via a tube. Not as enjoyable as eating- but I guess it would make it easier to lose weight and then maintain it!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

martina said:


> Thank you as always Sam and ladies. Welcome to newcomers.
> My sympathies to Tami and family.
> I went to hear youngest son in a concert yesterday, stayed at theirs , had lunch with him today then got back a couple of hours ago. It's cold and now raining with a storm heading this way. Staying inside till its gone. Take care all and prayers for all in need of them.


Thank you.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Fan said:


> I know what you mean, am going down the South Island at holiday time and there's a shop I need to visit. It's called Touch Yarns in Alexandra and they have wonderful hand dyed hand spun Yarns to tempt us.
> Just not in crafting mood right now, but a good holiday soon will recharge the batteries etc. This year has been pretty full on, stress wise.


This year is a year you will glad to see the back of. 
The handspun might tempt you back into working with yarn.


----------



## kehinkle (Apr 30, 2011)

Hi all,

Posting from my phone as wifi not working well. 

Picked a load up Thursday morning near Raleigh, NC going to Yakima, WA. Don't know why I accepted it other than the miles it paid. Didn't dawn on me till later that it's the middle of November! Oh well, make the best of it. Plenty of time as it delivers at 8 am their time. Drove 850 miles on Thursday. Stayed on I70 west of St Louis, woke up to 66 degrees. Started driving west and the temp went down. Saw snow after Lincoln, NE. Not a lot, in grassy areas. Fought the wind most of Friday. Stopped west of Cheyenne, temp in low 20's. Started driving after daybreak. What a difference. Snow all over the place! Roads are pretty clear and dry so no problems there. First time in WY, ID, UT, OR and WA. Took a few pics. Temp got down to 1 as I was driving. Windy, too. ID and UT were snow free. Will be in Yakima tomorrow. 13 states, four days. Am glad I took this load. 

Trying to catch up but wanted to post some pics. 

Condolences to Tami's family. Healing prayers to all who need them. Birthday and anniversary wishes to those celebrating. 

Ohio Joy, extra hugs for you as your holiday preps continue. You are an angel on earth. 

Take care, 
Kathy


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

katy said:


> I just wanted to say thank you for all these wonderful recipes and for all the work you do for us.


Welcome, Katy! I don't think I've seen you at the tea party before. Hope you will stop in often and tell us what you are working on.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

darowil said:


> This year is a year you will glad to see the back of.
> The handspun might tempt you back into working with yarn.


That is very true, and am sure there will be room in the car for some yarn.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I must write out my list!


Hope all goes well for you tomorrow, Julie!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

machriste said:


> Welcome newcomers to the tea party; it's a great place and we live having new friends.
> 
> Hugs to Tami and Sonja.


Thank you.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I better get DS & DH to get it down tomorrow as DS is off to see Specialist in Saskatoon on Monday, then back to work Tuesday & he's in for 21 shifts this time(he's excited as he bought 30 cows & 7 days OT will help out paying for them but I'm not sure it's good for his health)
> My decorations are stored in the stairwell to the basement so have to get them down with a tall ladder


Sending good thoughts for your DS. Hope he gets answers, and that they will be able to do something to help him. Hope he doesn't over do with work. Yes, 7 days OT will certainly be a big help paying for them!


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

pacer said:


> It is good to see you posting here today. It will be nice for you to join family for Thanksgiving.


Thanks, Pacer! How have you been?

Thanks Sam and Gwen; you are too kind!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Good night all!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

kehinkle said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Posting from my phone as wifi not working well.
> 
> ...


Pics are beautiful! Drive safe. Those are some long hours for 850 miles in one day.

Thank you.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Just heard the forecast for here....craaaazzzzyyyy weather....supposed to be 28F here in the morning! Ridiculous! Talk about a temperature/forecast change.
> 
> EDIT: Postitive thought....maybe, just maybe, I can get DH to put up the new thermal insulated curtains I got for DD's bedroom tomorrow and the ones for our bedroom. I've only had them and the new rods since....AUGUST! He's a sweetie and works hard so I'm not upset just tired of moving them from place to place waiting to get them hung.


I complain about the slow progress here- but David is working on it a lot so it really is unfair on him. Or than I complain about what he has done. Such as the colours (it's not just the laundry I don't like the ensuite colours either. Love the floor tiles but not for a small inside area and not with stark white-what is it with David and white?) . And then yesterday I discovered that we have a sensor in the ensuite which turns on the light and fan. So I think every time we go in the light and fan will go on. In the middle of the night? No thank you (while as this point most nights neither of us needs to get up I'm sure that won't continue). There's enough light from outside to not need to put the light on let alone a fan as well. I have no idea why we couldn't just turn on the light or fan when we need them. Also means I will need the light on to shower. Again why? I do remember trying to talk him out of a sensor but hadn't realised that he had gone ahead with the stupid idea.
As I said the poor man just can't win. But it would help if he listened to me!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Page 19. We took the opportunity to drive to Columbus to see DH's sister. She had hip replacement just before mom died. She is doing very well. Staying in where it is warm and not going out where she might slip. We had snow, rain, and sunshine for the whole trip. There is now ground cover snow here. Yuck. I know we have been fortunate not having the cold and snow here this long, but I am not liking it! I am very tired, and as I am caught up, I am headed to bed. I am even going to be a good girl and not go check Facebook. DH went to be 3 pages ago! Hugs and prayers for all of you. Good night.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

kehinkle said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Posting from my phone as wifi not working well.
> 
> ...


Wow Kathy, what a run, if you go through Torrington on the way back, be sure to yell at me so I can say hi and visit a bit if nothing else. David was headed from Omaha to Denver Thursday and said that it got pretty bad around North Platte, Ne and that he was really surprised that the road wasn't closed in Ogallala, Ne, but he made it all the way to Wiggins, Co before parking, legally even. lol
Have a safe trip, LOVE the pictures.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

kehinkle said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Posting from my phone as wifi not working well.
> 
> ...


David wants to know what route you took through Nebraska and Wyoming, that looks like Devils Tower up in the picture.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

how good of you to stop by katy and join us for a cuppa and some conversation - we love having new people join in - it adds so much to the conversations. there is always plents of fresh hot tea and an empty chair with your name on it - so we hope you make us a regular stop whenever you are online. we'll be looking for you. --- sam



katy said:


> I just wanted to say thank you for all these wonderful recipes and for all the work you do for us.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that will be lovely in soft sea green. it should go fairly quick with size 17 needles. --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> It is a free pattern from Red Heart called Heavenly throw. Uses bulky yarn (I'm using Bernat Softee Chunky) and size 17 needles so it should go pretty quickly; very basic but pleasing. I've already got 14 rows done. Here is the link to it. http://www.redheart.com/search?q=Heavenly+throw%3Arelevance&pageViewMode=grid&newArrivals=false&privateSales=false
> 
> Hope the link works. Edit: worked for me. Oh the color I'm doing is a soft seagreen.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

do you feel angelic while you are knitting on it? --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> Oh well...back to the "Heavenly Throw"....TTYL


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

junelouise - we are so happy you stopped by for a cuppa and conversation. we love having new people join in - makes the conversations much more interesting. there is always fresh hot tea and an empty chair with your name on it so we hope you will make this a regular stop whenever you are online. we'll be looking for you. --- sam



Junelouise said:


> [
> Bonnie, did you post the Fast and Fabulous fruitcake recipe last week? I saw it mentioned in the summary. I have made this recipe for years..really quick and easy! I have to make 2 of them as my DH wants one all to himself! I make Christmas goodie tins for family and friends as well.
> 
> June
> ...


[/quote]


----------



## Railyn (Apr 2, 2013)

My youngest daughter called today with an explanation as to why a couple of my kids didn't reply to their dad's text re:Thanksgiving and I am feeling better. I told her that I did feel abandoned and so wish they would have called or something. The daughter who lives in Houston just had surgery on her ankle and can't drive yet. Her husband is an airline pilot and he has to work Thanksgiving. Another daughter is going to spend the time with her husband at their farm in Arkansas. I understand but wish she would have told me. Also THanksgiving is her birthday so it would be a double celebration. The third daughter's husbands family is having a big reunion. She doesn't want to go but I suggested that she really should. That leaves my son with no explanation. He is like his father and not very communicative so I guess I have to overlook his disinterest.
I enjoy a pity party, shed a few tears and feel better now. I thank each person who sent words of encouragement. It is surprising that friends one has never met can be so insightful and helpful.
Hugs,
Marilyn


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Junelouise said:


> [
> Bonnie, did you post the Fast and Fabulous fruitcake recipe last week? I saw it mentioned in the summary. I have made this recipe for years..really quick and easy! I have to make 2 of them as my DH wants one all to himself! I make Christmas goodie tins for family and friends as well.
> 
> June
> ...


[/quote]

Welcome to the tea party, hope you will join us often & tell us about yourself & your crafts
Hi, June Louise, I made mine yesterday, I like that it's so moist, many fruitcakes are too dry for me


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> The progress on the Light and Up Shawl so far.


Very pretty color


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that is a beautiful drive - you could always bring i90 back - it's a straight shot. --- sam



kehinkle said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Posting from my phone as wifi not working well.
> 
> ...


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

12:15am and time to be in bed????

Did this one up tonight☺

Snowing out there and it is staying (for now)❄⛄


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Railyn said:


> My youngest daughter called today with an explanation as to why a couple of my kids didn't reply to their dad's text re:Thanksgiving and I am feeling better. I told her that I did feel abandoned and so wish they would have called or something. The daughter who lives in Houston just had surgery on her ankle and can't drive yet. Her husband is an airline pilot and he has to work Thanksgiving. Another daughter is going to spend the time with her husband at their farm in Arkansas. I understand but wish she would have told me. Also THanksgiving is her birthday so it would be a double celebration. The third daughter's husbands family is having a big reunion. She doesn't want to go but I suggested that she really should. That leaves my son with no explanation. He is like his father and not very communicative so I guess I have to overlook his disinterest.
> I enjoy a pity party, shed a few tears and feel better now. I thank each person who sent words of encouragement. It is surprising that friends one has never met can be so insightful and helpful.
> Hugs,
> Marilyn


Oh that's good to hear, you have an explanation for their lack of communication. Hope you feel better soon hugs.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Gwen,, great shark, you are channeling our Sonja. Good on you.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

he sounds like gary - they have a mind set that is like a pair of blinders - they can only see straight ahead and they hear nothing. --- sam



darowil said:


> I complain about the slow progress here- but David is working on it a lot so it really is unfair on him. Or than I complain about what he has done. Such as the colours (it's not just the laundry I don't like the ensuite colours either. Love the floor tiles but not for a small inside area and not with stark white-what is it with David and white?) . And then yesterday I discovered that we have a sensor in the ensuite which turns on the light and fan. So I think every time we go in the light and fan will go on. In the middle of the night? No thank you (while as this point most nights neither of us needs to get up I'm sure that won't continue). There's enough light from outside to not need to put the light on let alone a fan as well. I have no idea why we couldn't just turn on the light or fan when we need them. Also means I will need the light on to shower. Again why? I do remember trying to talk him out of a sensor but hadn't realised that he had gone ahead with the stupid idea.
> As I said the poor man just can't win. But it would help if he listened to me!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Junelouise said:


> Thanks! I read the tea party every week, but rarely comment. We are going down the I-75 Hwy. Should be ok driving on there?
> 
> June


Do you go too the US for the winter?


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i'm glad you feel better - that does not mean they are off the hook for not responding to you dh's email. --- sam



Railyn said:


> My youngest daughter called today with an explanation as to why a couple of my kids didn't reply to their dad's text re:Thanksgiving and I am feeling better. I told her that I did feel abandoned and so wish they would have called or something. The daughter who lives in Houston just had surgery on her ankle and can't drive yet. Her husband is an airline pilot and he has to work Thanksgiving. Another daughter is going to spend the time with her husband at their farm in Arkansas. I understand but wish she would have told me. Also THanksgiving is her birthday so it would be a double celebration. The third daughter's husbands family is having a big reunion. She doesn't want to go but I suggested that she really should. That leaves my son with no explanation. He is like his father and not very communicative so I guess I have to overlook his disinterest.
> I enjoy a pity party, shed a few tears and feel better now. I thank each person who sent words of encouragement. It is surprising that friends one has never met can be so insightful and helpful.
> Hugs,
> Marilyn


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i see the furry one is back. great looking hat. --- sam



gagesmom said:


> 12:15am and time to be in bed????
> 
> Did this one up tonight☺
> 
> Snowing out there and it is staying (for now)❄⛄


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

kehinkle said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Posting from my phone as wifi not working well.
> 
> ...


It's lovely country. Great photos. Hope you don't run into any nasty weather. Safe travels
Yakima is the only place I've very stayed in the US where I was nervous, we stayed there while on a Harley trip. There was a big car show going on & all hotels were full, we found rooms in one & there were people everywhere outside drinking & partying, I wondered if the bike would even be there in the morning.


----------



## Railyn (Apr 2, 2013)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Parkinson's can be so terrible. I know a fellow who's only 63 or 64 & he hobbies around like he's 80, so sad


Parkinson's is terrible. The stumbling while walking is the easy part to put up with. It affects moods, reason, memory, etc. too. I never know what DH will be like one day to the next. Some days he is good and other days he is angry at everything. The newest thing is to throw thing across the room when things displease him. He know it is not the thing to do and aims carefully but it is still very hard to live with. When he first got word he had Parkinson's I was not so concerned. I thought the shaking and stumbling were Parkinson's and that wouldn't be too hard to live with. Was I ever wrong! It is hard on the person and the caregivers. Difficult to see someone who was very active and very smart to change into someone mentally and physically handicapped. It is also rather painful. For example, we had decided that it is unsafe for him to drive and that was so hard on him. It is a balancing act deciding what he can and can't do and that changes daily. Yes, it is a very sad disease.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

I got the pink Banksia to the sleeves, worked the sleeves off onto spare needles...discovered a mistake! I took the stitches out as far down as they needed to go but stopped there, as I'm tired and I don't want to make a worse mess (it's over a purl-yarn over- k2tog part, of course!). I should be able to fix it tomorrow when I have better light and am not so tired. It's 3 rounds below and I'll try fixing it; if it doesn't look right, I'll frog those rounds (would rather not have to put the sleeves back on the main needle, so we'll see).

Meanwhile, I think it's bedtime. Here's hoping for easy sleep and no weird dreams. Hugs and blessings.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Railyn said:


> My youngest daughter called today with an explanation as to why a couple of my kids didn't reply to their dad's text re:Thanksgiving and I am feeling better. I told her that I did feel abandoned and so wish they would have called or something. The daughter who lives in Houston just had surgery on her ankle and can't drive yet. Her husband is an airline pilot and he has to work Thanksgiving. Another daughter is going to spend the time with her husband at their farm in Arkansas. I understand but wish she would have told me. Also THanksgiving is her birthday so it would be a double celebration. The third daughter's husbands family is having a big reunion. She doesn't want to go but I suggested that she really should. That leaves my son with no explanation. He is like his father and not very communicative so I guess I have to overlook his disinterest.
> I enjoy a pity party, shed a few tears and feel better now. I thank each person who sent words of encouragement. It is surprising that friends one has never met can be so insightful and helpful.
> Hugs,
> Marilyn


Thats good to hear Marilyn. Now you can enjoy Thanksgiving with just one family. The chance to enjoy jus them. While it is lovely to have everyone together it is a totally different dynamic with just one and you can really enjoy that.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I got the pink Banksia to the sleeves, worked the sleeves off onto spare needles...discovered a mistake! I took the stitches out as far down as they needed to go but stopped there, as I'm tired and I don't want to make a worse mess (it's over a purl-yarn over- k2tog part, of course!). I should be able to fix it tomorrow when I have better light and am not so tired. It's 3 rounds below and I'll try fixing it; if it doesn't look right, I'll frog those rounds (would rather not have to put the sleeves back on the main needle, so we'll see).
> 
> Meanwhile, I think it's bedtime. Here's hoping for easy sleep and no weird dreams. Hugs and blessings.


Hope you can fix it wthout frogging- but at least it is only a few rounds and not finished before you found the error.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Marilyn, I'm glad you've heard from your kids & are feeling better about things, hopefully some or most can come for Christmas 

Margaret, I agree, I wouldn't want the light & fan turning on in the middle of the night.

Well, I better get off to bed.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Marilyn, I'm glad you've heard from your kids & are feeling better about things, hopefully some or most can come for Christmas
> 
> Margaret, I agree, I wouldn't want the light & fan turning on in the middle of the night.
> 
> Well, I better get off to bed.


I guess David needs more light than me so he can aim, but still...
Sleep well Bonnie


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sorienna, hope the tinking isn't extensive. I tinker heel flap and reknit flap, turned heel, picked up extra stitches and decreased to original count of 60 stitches, now clear sailing tail toe decreases.
All 9 of us had wonderful day. Maya and I tucked in ready for lights out.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Yup! Me too


Me three . Definitley couldn't have someone telling me what to do


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I better get DS & DH to get it down tomorrow as DS is off to see Specialist in Saskatoon on Monday, then back to work Tuesday & he's in for 21 shifts this time(he's excited as he bought 30 cows & 7 days OT will help out paying for them but I'm not sure it's good for his health)
> My decorations are stored in the stairwell to the basement so have to get them down with a tall ladder


How is your son now Bonnie . Hope the long work shifts don't over tire him


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Poledra65 said:


> It has some open work in it, not a lot but a few sections.
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/light-and-up


Just realised that it's the same one I have saved to do ????


----------



## Junelouise (Apr 29, 2011)

Bonnie..this is our first time being "snowbirds" to Florida. We retired last December, but I had gallbladder surgery and places are booked up a year in advance, so we waited until this winter to go south! Looking forward to not shovelling snow!

June



Bonnie7591 said:


> Do you go too the US for the winter?


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

darowil said:


> Well your weather has clearly cooled! Do you get much snow where you are?


No snow this morning just frosty .


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Junelouise said:


> Thanks! I read the tea party every week, but rarely comment. We are going down the I-75 Hwy. Should be ok driving on there?
> 
> June


Hope you have safe travels June


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

darowil said:


> I complain about the slow progress here- but David is working on it a lot so it really is unfair on him. Or than I complain about what he has done. Such as the colours (it's not just the laundry I don't like the ensuite colours either. Love the floor tiles but not for a small inside area and not with stark white-what is it with David and white?) . And then yesterday I discovered that we have a sensor in the ensuite which turns on the light and fan. So I think every time we go in the light and fan will go on. In the middle of the night? No thank you (while as this point most nights neither of us needs to get up I'm sure that won't continue). There's enough light from outside to not need to put the light on let alone a fan as well. I have no idea why we couldn't just turn on the light or fan when we need them. Also means I will need the light on to shower. Again why? I do remember trying to talk him out of a sensor but hadn't realised that he had gone ahead with the stupid idea.
> As I said the poor man just can't win. But it would help if he listened to me!


Could have done with a sensor inthe bathroom this morning . It's very dark here and I didn't put any lights on as I headed to the bathroom got the fright of my life as I went to shut the door and stood on something ( mishka) that let out a good telling off to me and then proceeded to refuse to move till I shouted as I really needed to be in the bathroom
So much for being quiet and considerate trying not to wake the house up


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Sorlenna said:


> I got the pink Banksia to the sleeves, worked the sleeves off onto spare needles...discovered a mistake! I took the stitches out as far down as they needed to go but stopped there, as I'm tired and I don't want to make a worse mess (it's over a purl-yarn over- k2tog part, of course!). I should be able to fix it tomorrow when I have better light and am not so tired. It's 3 rounds below and I'll try fixing it; if it doesn't look right, I'll frog those rounds (would rather not have to put the sleeves back on the main needle, so we'll see).
> 
> Meanwhile, I think it's bedtime. Here's hoping for easy sleep and no weird dreams. Hugs and blessings.


Hope it's an easy fix Sorlenna and doesn't include frogging it back . Fingers crossed


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Could have done with a sensor inthe bathroom this morning . It's very dark here and I didn't put any lights on as I headed to the bathroom got the fright of my life as I went to shut the door and stood on something ( mishka) that let out a good telling off to me and then proceeded to refuse to move till I shouted as I really needed to be in the bathroom
> So much for being quiet and considerate trying not to wake the house up


She sure does make life interesting doesn't she?Never a dull moment with Mishka around. Now a dog in the doorway is something we will never need to deal with.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Finally finished took me 3 tries and now I'm leaving well alone . Just need to find some buttons want round white ones that look like snowballs


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> He has two kids (grown), but if they have been tested, I haven't heard--there are lots of different kinds of MD (which I had not known--I thought they were all terrible, so when he told me he had it, I totally freaked out but then started educating myself). I don't think two people with the gene for that one would create something worse, as the gene is specific to that one kind (as I understand it--science is still trying to figure it all out). The severe type has a different set of causes/triggers.


My friend and her husband are both healthy, but they had 4 children, 3 of whom had a form of muscular dystrophy. One died aged 24 and the other 2 are still with us, but have disabilities - very underweight, small in stature, both have had titanium rods inserted into their spines to stop curvature and one of them needs oxygen at night and has problems walking any distance. Their other child (now 38) doesn't appear to have it, but she had to have a big heart operation when she was 9 and they're not sure if there's a connection.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> It's so sad to see so many in need of food, especially at this time of year, but you all do such a great job of taking care of those in need, I think anyone who has any complaints should definitely go down the street to another facility.


 :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## nicho (Apr 24, 2011)

Thanks to everyone for your good wishes re my latest setback. I appreciate all the good thoughts. Must have helped! While Wednesday was a write-off due to pain from the massive spasm, I felt pretty good on Thursday and even had a few small walks using the walker. I could probably have walked without it, but the latest spasm has robbed me of my confidence and I want it close by in case another spasm hits. But I was feeling so good, the hospital contacted the rehab hospital for the first available bed. Was supposed to be on Saturday, but a bed became available on Friday, so I was moved here about lunchtime. A bit nervous about resuming exercises but the physios are very good and will not make me attempt anything too taxing (I hope!) Two sessions so far have been very gentle.

Doctor is not sure what set off the initial pain. Something I did during physio on the Tuesday and twisting the wrong way when I tried to drive on Wednesday. But he is fairly confident it won't happen again, although he said that before the most recent episode a few days ago, so I'm not too sure that he knows when and if it will happen again. Better not happen while we are away next year!

Welcome to the newcomers - always good to see new people joining us.

Fan and Tami, my sympathy on your recent losses. Trust there are lots of happy memories to help ease the pain.

I guess I must be getting better. I have started a new baby cardigan. Finished the back and started the left front. Got about 30 rows into the pattern but the yarn overs did not match the pattern on the back. Ripped it out and tried again, but no luck. Ripped it out again and re-wrote the pattern for myself using a 4 row repeat to match the back instead of the 8 row repeat as per the pattern. It looks a lot better - but will I remember what to do to make the other side match? Time will tell! It has been quite a challenge for my current befuddled brain!

Wanted to comment on some other things but having a craft moment. So I'll wish everyone in the southern hemisphere a goodnight for now and to everyone else, a good day or evening. Take care and happy knitting. To everyone {{{{{Hugs}}}}}


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Me three . Definitley couldn't have someone telling me what to do


DH doesn't tell me what to do (he knows better!) but he does try to organise me...and it drives me nuts! I managed to stop him asking (every morning!) "What's the plan for today?" but he still 'reminds' me of things I've said I was going to do and haven't yet done, or makes suggestions of things I could be doing..."Do you think these plants need watering?" - he's not allowed to touch the houseplants as he kills them with kindness, and mine seem to thrive on neglect. Also, I organise all the trips away when I go with both sets of 'girls' but when DH and I go away (and I've probably organised most of that too!) I'm not allowed to carry any papers or passports that has to be his job...and the fact that he won't hand over my passport until we're almost at the Passport Control...grrr! While I'm on a rant - it's amazing the number of jobs around the house that I haven't been doing properly for 40 years....however he's stopped moaning about that since I told him he was more than welcome to take over! He manages to find plenty of other things to moan about...but that would take up a whole page to rant about!! Love him really....I'd have to to still be here! :sm16: :sm09:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Finally finished took me 3 tries and now I'm leaving well alone . Just need to find some buttons want round white ones that look like snowballs


Looks great!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Mary , Chris , Angela I don't know if you are in the path of storm Angus but hope you all stay safe . It's caused some terrible damage already . Here we just have heavy rain / sleet but no high winds


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

KateB said:


> Looks great!


Thank you Kate was glad to get it finished


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

KateB said:


> DH doesn't tell me what to do (he knows better!) but he does try to organise me...and it drives me nuts! I managed to stop him asking (every morning!) "What's the plan for today?" but he still 'reminds' me of things I've said I was going to do and haven't yet done, or makes suggestions of things I could be doing..."Do you think these plants need watering?" - he's not allowed to touch the houseplants as he kills them with kindness, and mine seem to thrive on neglect. Also, I organise all the trips away when I go with both sets of 'girls' but when DH and I go away (and I've probably organised most of that too!) I'm not allowed to carry any papers or passports that has to be his job...and the fact that he won't hand over my passport until we're almost at the Passport Control...grrr! While I'm on a rant - it's amazing the number of jobs around the house that I haven't been doing properly for 40 years....however he's stopped moaning about that since I told him he was more than welcome to take over! He manages to find plenty of other things to moan about...but that would take up a whole page to rant about!! Love him really....I'd have to to still be here! :sm16: :sm09:


This made me laugh my husband and yours must be related ????
If my husband did something like tidy the kitchen or clean the floors or Windows . he would say I've cleaned your kitchen / floors/ Windows for you. I told him it was nice to know I owned everything and he was just the lodger who I could ask to vacate my house whenever I wanted


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Junelouise said:


> Bonnie..this is our first time being "snowbirds" to Florida. We retired last December, but I had gallbladder surgery and places are booked up a year in advance, so we waited until this winter to go south! Looking forward to not shovelling snow!
> 
> June


Where in Florida are you headed? i have several family members who have moved there as their permanent residence.


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Mary , Chris , Angela I don't know if you are in the path of storm Angus but hope you all stay safe . It's caused some terrible damage already . Here we just have heavy rain / sleet but no high winds


We've been wondering that ourselves! We've had quite a lot of rain, but no wind worth mentioning, and it looked as if the worst of the storm might stick to the coast and leave us alone. I hope so, anyway, but t it sounded horrible for those who took the full brunt of the gales.

The snowmen look lovely, and the snowball buttons sound just the thing to finish it all off nicely!☃☃☃


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Beautiful pictures Kathy; thanks for posting. Traveling mercies as you travel.


kehinkle said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Posting from my phone as wifi not working well.
> 
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Ditto from me too Katy! Hope you'll share some of your work. Love pictures!


tami_ohio said:


> Welcome, Katy! I don't think I've seen you at the tea party before. Hope you will stop in often and tell us what you are working on.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Me?....angelic?.....now really Sam! LOL!


thewren said:


> do you feel angelic while you are knitting on it? --- sam


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Marilyn I am so, so glad that you heard from most of your children. I just knew it had to be a communication snafu. Also good that you had your pity party & tears; we all need that occasionally and it surely relieved some stress. Enjoy your thanksgiving with grandson & family. {{{{{hugs}}}}}


Railyn said:


> My youngest daughter called today with an explanation as to why a couple of my kids didn't reply to their dad's text re:Thanksgiving and I am feeling better. I told her that I did feel abandoned and so wish they would have called or something. The daughter who lives in Houston just had surgery on her ankle and can't drive yet. Her husband is an airline pilot and he has to work Thanksgiving. Another daughter is going to spend the time with her husband at their farm in Arkansas. I understand but wish she would have told me. Also THanksgiving is her birthday so it would be a double celebration. The third daughter's husbands family is having a big reunion. She doesn't want to go but I suggested that she really should. That leaves my son with no explanation. He is like his father and not very communicative so I guess I have to overlook his disinterest.
> I enjoy a pity party, shed a few tears and feel better now. I thank each person who sent words of encouragement. It is surprising that friends one has never met can be so insightful and helpful.
> Hugs,
> Marilyn


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Lovely; love the little "v's" of lavender throughout.


gagesmom said:


> 12:15am and time to be in bed????
> 
> Did this one up tonight☺
> 
> Snowing out there and it is staying (for now)❄⛄


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Thank you to all for the positive comments on the shark. I need to do a lot of "fine tuning" on my Sonja "channeling"; she is a master knitter extroidenaire! (sp???)



sassafras123 said:


> Gwen,, great shark, you are channeling our Sonja. Good on you.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Prayers for you and for Ray and all other with this disease. I learn so much here from others about various illnesses; scary sometimes what I "don't know" and thankful daily for what I don't have.



Railyn said:


> Parkinson's is terrible. The stumbling while walking is the easy part to put up with. It affects moods, reason, memory, etc. too. I never know what DH will be like one day to the next. Some days he is good and other days he is angry at everything. The newest thing is to throw thing across the room when things displease him. He know it is not the thing to do and aims carefully but it is still very hard to live with. When he first got word he had Parkinson's I was not so concerned. I thought the shaking and stumbling were Parkinson's and that wouldn't be too hard to live with. Was I ever wrong! It is hard on the person and the caregivers. Difficult to see someone who was very active and very smart to change into someone mentally and physically handicapped. It is also rather painful. For example, we had decided that it is unsafe for him to drive and that was so hard on him. It is a balancing act deciding what he can and can't do and that changes daily. Yes, it is a very sad disease.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Good point there about the dynamics; do enjoy Railyn


darowil said:


> Thats good to hear Marilyn. Now you can enjoy Thanksgiving with just one family. The chance to enjoy jus them. While it is lovely to have everyone together it is a totally different dynamic with just one and you can really enjoy that.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Margaret the light & fan going off & on whenever entering/leaving room at night would go over like a lead balloon here too! Hope you can change that. Funny how men can get an idea in their head and come hell or high water just won't change it; we women _never_ do that...HAH!



Bonnie7591 said:


> Marilyn, I'm glad you've heard from your kids & are feeling better about things, hopefully some or most can come for Christmas
> 
> Margaret, I agree, I wouldn't want the light & fan turning on in the middle of the night.
> 
> Well, I better get off to bed.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

nicho said:


> Thanks to everyone for your good wishes re my latest setback. I appreciate all the good thoughts. Must have helped! While Wednesday was a write-off due to pain from the massive spasm, I felt pretty good on Thursday and even had a few small walks using the walker. I could probably have walked without it, but the latest spasm has robbed me of my confidence and I want it close by in case another spasm hits. But I was feeling so good, the hospital contacted the rehab hospital for the first available bed. Was supposed to be on Saturday, but a bed became available on Friday, so I was moved here about lunchtime. A bit nervous about resuming exercises but the physios are very good and will not make me attempt anything too taxing (I hope!) Two sessions so far have been very gentle.
> 
> Doctor is not sure what set off the initial pain. Something I did during physio on the Tuesday and twisting the wrong way when I tried to drive on Wednesday. But he is fairly confident it won't happen again, although he said that before the most recent episode a few days ago, so I'm not too sure that he knows when and if it will happen again. Better not happen while we are away next year!
> 
> ...


Lets hope a gradual return will work this time- need to do exercises etc to improve it but with the pain previously you sure will not want to. 
Good that you are knitting again- likley shows your body is recovering.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

So glad you are having a good visit with DD & DSIL. How long will they be there? Hopefully through Thanksgiving.


sassafras123 said:


> Sorienna, hope the tinking isn't extensive. I tinker heel flap and reknit flap, turned heel, picked up extra stitches and decreased to original count of 60 stitches, now clear sailing tail toe decreases.
> All 9 of us had wonderful day. Maya and I tucked in ready for lights out.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Oh can I ever relate!


Swedenme said:


> Could have done with a sensor inthe bathroom this morning . It's very dark here and I didn't put any lights on as I headed to the bathroom got the fright of my life as I went to shut the door and stood on something ( mishka) that let out a good telling off to me and then proceeded to refuse to move till I shouted as I really needed to be in the bathroom
> So much for being quiet and considerate trying not to wake the house up


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Sonja that is just fantastic! I've got to work on "channeling you". I've only done one colorwork item and it turned out well but your work is awesome.


Swedenme said:


> Finally finished took me 3 tries and now I'm leaving well alone . Just need to find some buttons want round white ones that look like snowballs


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Nicho/Denise good news on the recovery from the setback. Pray this is the only glitch you will experience. Hope we can see pictures of the cardigan.


nicho said:


> Thanks to everyone for your good wishes re my latest setback. I appreciate all the good thoughts. Must have helped! While Wednesday was a write-off due to pain from the massive spasm, I felt pretty good on Thursday and even had a few small walks using the walker. I could probably have walked without it, but the latest spasm has robbed me of my confidence and I want it close by in case another spasm hits. But I was feeling so good, the hospital contacted the rehab hospital for the first available bed. Was supposed to be on Saturday, but a bed became available on Friday, so I was moved here about lunchtime. A bit nervous about resuming exercises but the physios are very good and will not make me attempt anything too taxing (I hope!) Two sessions so far have been very gentle.
> 
> Doctor is not sure what set off the initial pain. Something I did during physio on the Tuesday and twisting the wrong way when I tried to drive on Wednesday. But he is fairly confident it won't happen again, although he said that before the most recent episode a few days ago, so I'm not too sure that he knows when and if it will happen again. Better not happen while we are away next year!
> 
> ...


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

tami_ohio said:


> Thank you, Mary. I am happy to hear you are feeling better. Happy Thanksgiving to you and yours, just in case you don't make it back here. It has snowed off and on here all day, with rain when it wasn't snowing. We now have the grass covered in snow, and in some places, the roads are covered as well, depending on where it is snowing, and how hard. I don't expect it to stick for long, though.


Thanks. I know our Thanksgiving will be nice. I will get to knit while the guys are in the kitchen. I don't make the holiday meals, I get the honors of putting away leftovers and cleaning up the mess made while the guys make the meal. I do the prep dishes while food is cooking and then wash the rest of the dishes after we are all done with the meal so it is not quite so bad.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

gottastch said:


> Thanks, Pacer! How have you been?
> 
> Thanks Sam and Gwen; you are too kind!


I do miss seeing you at the tea party so I was so excited to see a post from you. I have been well except for picking up a flu virus this week. Fortunately it lasted about 10 hours so it didn't hold me back for long. I have been knitting and enjoying a bit of travel this year. I made it to Minnesota this summer and met up with machriste. Our family was there for a wedding.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

tami_ohio said:


> Page 19. We took the opportunity to drive to Columbus to see DH's sister. She had hip replacement just before mom died. She is doing very well. Staying in where it is warm and not going out where she might slip. We had snow, rain, and sunshine for the whole trip. There is now ground cover snow here. Yuck. I know we have been fortunate not having the cold and snow here this long, but I am not liking it! I am very tired, and as I am caught up, I am headed to bed. I am even going to be a good girl and not go check Facebook. DH went to be 3 pages ago! Hugs and prayers for all of you. Good night.


Our snow is all gone for now. We have been blessed with great weather for most of November so I won't complain other than it was a shock to the body to have the temperature drop 40 degrees in one day. The wind was something else as well. It didn't stop us from doing what we wanted to do though.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Nicho... I hope you will continue to mend without further complications. Back spasms are very awful. I have endured those a few times in life. I am glad that you are knitting once again. 

Kehinkle... What a lovely trip you are taking to deliver the load. It is nice to travel somewhere you haven't been before even though you ran into some snowy weather. 

Gwen... The shark afghan is awesome. I have saved that pattern to try as well. I hope you will share any suggestions you might have for that pattern. I did chuckle at Sam's angelic thought. 

Sonja... The sweater is so cute. Poor Mishka. 

Darowil... I wouldn't like lights and fans going on as I enter a room either but I guess it would be efficient for a family when they leave a room that it would turn off. I don't care for that efficiency though because you have to have some big movements periodically to keep the lights on. Can you imagine having the lights turning off while trying to knit?

Sam...I am glad that you are feeling better once again.


----------



## retiredwoman (Feb 25, 2014)

Thanks for the recipes. Nice.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Kathleendoris said:


> We've been wondering that ourselves! We've had quite a lot of rain, but no wind worth mentioning, and it looked as if the worst of the storm might stick to the coast and leave us alone. I hope so, anyway, but t it sounded horrible for those who took the full brunt of the gales.
> 
> The snowmen look lovely, and the snowball buttons sound just the thing to finish it all off nicely!☃☃☃


Thank you Chris . It's all quiet here now rain as gone I'm hoping it stays gone .


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> Sonja that is just fantastic! I've got to work on "channeling you". I've only done one colorwork item and it turned out well but your work is awesome.


Thank you Gwen . I do like colour work . I think we all have different knits that we like doing . Like your blankets I would still be doing 1 next Christmas not finishing 3 this Christmas


----------



## Janallyn (Feb 16, 2016)

Hi, I hope I can find this again, such a good idea, happy and hopeful and fun

Thank you
Jan


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> I complain about the slow progress here- but David is working on it a lot so it really is unfair on him. Or than I complain about what he has done. Such as the colours (it's not just the laundry I don't like the ensuite colours either. Love the floor tiles but not for a small inside area and not with stark white-what is it with David and white?) . And then yesterday I discovered that we have a sensor in the ensuite which turns on the light and fan. So I think every time we go in the light and fan will go on. In the middle of the night? No thank you (while as this point most nights neither of us needs to get up I'm sure that won't continue). There's enough light from outside to not need to put the light on let alone a fan as well. I have no idea why we couldn't just turn on the light or fan when we need them. Also means I will need the light on to shower. Again why? I do remember trying to talk him out of a sensor but hadn't realised that he had gone ahead with the stupid idea.
> As I said the poor man just can't win. But it would help if he listened to me!


Oh dear, I like the sensors in places like the gym we go to, but I don't want one in our house either, I had that thought for a quick moment and nixed it, don't want to wake up the house every time I get up during the night. 
He definitely has a white thing going on, just paint when he's out for a couple days, that's what I do, and gently remind him that you also live in the house and would like a bit of input on colors and decorating accessories that you like, you have to live in it, you should have a say, and it really does matter, as much as it seems small things, they are things that get very irritating and annoying the longer you have to live in them if you don't like them.
Oh, I was going to say, as far as the sensor, just get up several times during the next several nights and I bet the sensor disappears, if it wakes him up anyway, if it's me, I'd just sleep through it probably. lol Passive aggressive, but if it works. lol


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> 12:15am and time to be in bed????
> 
> Did this one up tonight☺
> 
> Snowing out there and it is staying (for now)❄⛄


That ones just sweet, will look so cute on a little one.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> This made me laugh my husband and yours must be related ????
> If my husband did something like tidy the kitchen or clean the floors or Windows . he would say I've cleaned your kitchen / floors/ Windows for you. I told him it was nice to know I owned everything and he was just the lodger who I could ask to vacate my house whenever I wanted


They are definitely connected by blood - mine does that too, he empties *my* dishwasher/bins/etc!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Well David left about half an hour ago, so he should, hopefully, be home Wednesday evening or so, depending on where all he's going, as long as he's home by Thanksgiving and gets his miles in that time period, I'm good. Hopefully he won't have too much bad weather to drive through, the dummy got a ticket Friday night, in our car, he rolled through the stop sign, if he'd looked fully the other way, he'd have seen the state trooper coming along, oh well, at least it was in the Buick and not the semi, and as he said, he made it to Wiggins, Co the night before without being one of the semi's in the ditch so he'll take it, just means he won't be looking for a new job driving for a couple years. And at least it's only $120, but seriously, before Christmas? lol Oh well, as I told him at the time, in the greater scheme of things, it's a little thing. 
So I see lots of knitting for today, may go to the gym later, but Marla and I are just planning to stay home today and tomorrow. YAY!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Very pretty color


Thank you, I like the way the colors flow, it's prettier even that the picture.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Okay, I really shouldn't watch "I really want that ", on DIY, there are way too many cool things... Most of it not cheap. lol


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> How is your son now Bonnie . Hope the long work shifts don't over tire him


He's still got some "spots" &I tires easily but the biggest concern is there is a small amount of blood in his urine & doctor is concerned its attacking the kidneys so he is being followed for that. I tried to tell he should forget the cows for now but that didn't hrlp


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Railyn said:


> My youngest daughter called today with an explanation as to why a couple of my kids didn't reply to their dad's text re:Thanksgiving and I am feeling better. I told her that I did feel abandoned and so wish they would have called or something. The daughter who lives in Houston just had surgery on her ankle and can't drive yet. Her husband is an airline pilot and he has to work Thanksgiving. Another daughter is going to spend the time with her husband at their farm in Arkansas. I understand but wish she would have told me. Also THanksgiving is her birthday so it would be a double celebration. The third daughter's husbands family is having a big reunion. She doesn't want to go but I suggested that she really should. That leaves my son with no explanation. He is like his father and not very communicative so I guess I have to overlook his disinterest.
> I enjoy a pity party, shed a few tears and feel better now. I thank each person who sent words of encouragement. It is surprising that friends one has never met can be so insightful and helpful.
> Hugs,
> Marilyn


I'm so glad that your youngest called to explain, and you are right, they should have let you know what was going on, and now they know to just let mom and dad know what the deal is. Enjoy the smaller Thanksgiving with the grands and plan a huge Christmas get together if they are all going to be available. My son is awful with communication also, he inherited that trait from his grandfather and uncles. lol
I do hope that your daughter who had surgery is healing well, ouch! Just the thought of it hurts. 
HUGS!!!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you Chris . It's all quiet here now rain as gone I'm hoping it stays gone .


It's been a beautiful day up here today, although it is cold, but then what else can we expect in November? Just been to visit with my friend's gorgeous wee 3 month old GS, Murphy - I'll try to put a photo up. They are over here for 2 weeks from their home in Whistler, Canada, so the next time I get to see him he'll probably be running around!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Junelouise said:


> Bonnie..this is our first time being "snowbirds" to Florida. We retired last December, but I had gallbladder surgery and places are booked up a year in advance, so we waited until this winter to go south! Looking forward to not shovelling snow!
> 
> June


Hope you have a good time.
We have several relatives & friends who go to Arizona but my DH like snowmobiling & ice fishing so we won't be going unless for a couple of weeks sometime


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> No snow this morning just frosty .


We have a couple of inches &I thankfully the crazy wind has calmed


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Finally finished took me 3 tries and now I'm leaving well alone . Just need to find some buttons want round white ones that look like snowballs


That's really cute


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Janallyn said:


> Hi, I hope I can find this again, such a good idea, happy and hopeful and fun
> 
> Thank you
> Jan


All you have to remember is to "Click" on "Watch" at the top of this page then you will receive emails as other members "Post" their "Reply" or you will receive an email if you type in a reply automatically when someone else types in a "Reply". 
What I mean is an email won't come into your email box until you click on "Watch or you make a Reply" in KTP, then KP generates new emails to you. When you open the attachment on the new email you go automatically to the page where you ending reading earlier on KTP?

We are KPers from around the World who chat on KTP daily, hourly, basically when we have time. Lots of fun with super, super KPers and we chat about so many different things that are going on in our lives, friends, families, neighbors, just about everything and anything except politics and religion. We joke, we cry, we laugh, we just all enjoy one another's posts from around the World.
Sam begins these KTP every Friday afternoon, then we have 2 or 3 others that post what went on the past week after Sam.
Love it here, I'm not on as often as I would like to be, but drop in usually every week to say "HI"

Hope you join in and love it as much as most of us do.


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

kehinkle
Kathy[/quote said:


> Long trip! Beautiful pics.
> 
> We are now experiencing winter in MN. Got about an inch in Mpls. One town got 24". And finally temps in the 20sF. Latest frost on record. Ride with DD up to lake Sat. Enough ice on road partway up to text DDs' half sister not to come. About 4' on road into lake home, but DSIL went through with pickup and DD has AWD so we were fine. Had a wonderful Thanksgiving dinner that night with spatchcocked (I love that word) turkey. This am, the view across the lake looks like a Christmas card. Hate to leave today.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

KateB said:


> My friend and her husband are both healthy, but they had 4 children, 3 of whom had a form of muscular dystrophy. One died aged 24 and the other 2 are still with us, but have disabilities - very underweight, small in stature, both have had titanium rods inserted into their spines to stop curvature and one of them needs oxygen at night and has problems walking any distance. Their other child (now 38) doesn't appear to have it, but she had to have a big heart operation when she was 9 and they're not sure if there's a connection.


Some families sure get more than they should have to deal with. Are they all boy? Seems to me I've read that boys get MD & girls are carriers?


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Finally finished took me 3 tries and now I'm leaving well alone . Just need to find some buttons want round white ones that look like snowballs


Perfect snowmen this time, Sonja. So beautifully knit and love the shade of blue.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> This made me laugh my husband and yours must be related ????
> If my husband did something like tidy the kitchen or clean the floors or Windows . he would say I've cleaned your kitchen / floors/ Windows for you. I told him it was nice to know I owned everything and he was just the lodger who I could ask to vacate my house whenever I wanted


My DH likes to say, I've changed your oil, tires, ....,look what I do for you????, Funny all the house tasks are mine. I tell him the house, laundry etc just magically get done????


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Margaret the light & fan going off & on whenever entering/leaving room at night would go over like a lead balloon here too! Hope you can change that. Funny how men can get an idea in their head and come hell or high water just won't change it; we women _never_ do that...HAH!


????????


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Railyn said:


> Parkinson's is terrible. The stumbling while walking is the easy part to put up with. It affects moods, reason, memory, etc. too. I never know what DH will be like one day to the next. Some days he is good and other days he is angry at everything. The newest thing is to throw thing across the room when things displease him. He know it is not the thing to do and aims carefully but it is still very hard to live with. When he first got word he had Parkinson's I was not so concerned. I thought the shaking and stumbling were Parkinson's and that wouldn't be too hard to live with. Was I ever wrong! It is hard on the person and the caregivers. Difficult to see someone who was very active and very smart to change into someone mentally and physically handicapped. It is also rather painful. For example, we had decided that it is unsafe for him to drive and that was so hard on him. It is a balancing act deciding what he can and can't do and that changes daily. Yes, it is a very sad disease.


I'm so sorry that you both are having to go through this, not the way either of you imagined your retirement years for sure. HUGS!!!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I got the pink Banksia to the sleeves, worked the sleeves off onto spare needles...discovered a mistake! I took the stitches out as far down as they needed to go but stopped there, as I'm tired and I don't want to make a worse mess (it's over a purl-yarn over- k2tog part, of course!). I should be able to fix it tomorrow when I have better light and am not so tired. It's 3 rounds below and I'll try fixing it; if it doesn't look right, I'll frog those rounds (would rather not have to put the sleeves back on the main needle, so we'll see).
> 
> Meanwhile, I think it's bedtime. Here's hoping for easy sleep and no weird dreams. Hugs and blessings.


That's no fun, I had to fix a cable once from a few rows up, it worked but wasn't easy. 
I had the weird dreams for you, I'm blaming it on dinner. lol


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> I guess David needs more light than me so he can aim, but still...
> Sleep well Bonnie


 :sm23:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Just realised that it's the same one I have saved to do ????


LOL! Can't wait to see yours.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Could have done with a sensor inthe bathroom this morning . It's very dark here and I didn't put any lights on as I headed to the bathroom got the fright of my life as I went to shut the door and stood on something ( mishka) that let out a good telling off to me and then proceeded to refuse to move till I shouted as I really needed to be in the bathroom
> So much for being quiet and considerate trying not to wake the house up


 :sm06: :sm23: 
Poor Mishka, probably never occurred to her that if he weren't in the way, she wouldn't have gotten stood on. lol


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Finally finished took me 3 tries and now I'm leaving well alone . Just need to find some buttons want round white ones that look like snowballs


That's adorable, you know we are all going to want to buy that pattern at some time or another? :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

KateB said:


> My friend and her husband are both healthy, but they had 4 children, 3 of whom had a form of muscular dystrophy. One died aged 24 and the other 2 are still with us, but have disabilities - very underweight, small in stature, both have had titanium rods inserted into their spines to stop curvature and one of them needs oxygen at night and has problems walking any distance. Their other child (now 38) doesn't appear to have it, but she had to have a big heart operation when she was 9 and they're not sure if there's a connection.


Oh how sad for them, it would certainly be interesting to know if they find that there is a connection.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

nicho said:


> Thanks to everyone for your good wishes re my latest setback. I appreciate all the good thoughts. Must have helped! While Wednesday was a write-off due to pain from the massive spasm, I felt pretty good on Thursday and even had a few small walks using the walker. I could probably have walked without it, but the latest spasm has robbed me of my confidence and I want it close by in case another spasm hits. But I was feeling so good, the hospital contacted the rehab hospital for the first available bed. Was supposed to be on Saturday, but a bed became available on Friday, so I was moved here about lunchtime. A bit nervous about resuming exercises but the physios are very good and will not make me attempt anything too taxing (I hope!) Two sessions so far have been very gentle.
> 
> Doctor is not sure what set off the initial pain. Something I did during physio on the Tuesday and twisting the wrong way when I tried to drive on Wednesday. But he is fairly confident it won't happen again, although he said that before the most recent episode a few days ago, so I'm not too sure that he knows when and if it will happen again. Better not happen while we are away next year!
> 
> ...


YAY!!!! Doing the happy dance for you! So glad that you are recouping. Sometimes rewriting a pattern is the only way to make it work, I've done that a couple of times.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

KateB said:


> DH doesn't tell me what to do (he knows better!) but he does try to organise me...and it drives me nuts! I managed to stop him asking (every morning!) "What's the plan for today?" but he still 'reminds' me of things I've said I was going to do and haven't yet done, or makes suggestions of things I could be doing..."Do you think these plants need watering?" - he's not allowed to touch the houseplants as he kills them with kindness, and mine seem to thrive on neglect. Also, I organise all the trips away when I go with both sets of 'girls' but when DH and I go away (and I've probably organised most of that too!) I'm not allowed to carry any papers or passports that has to be his job...and the fact that he won't hand over my passport until we're almost at the Passport Control...grrr! While I'm on a rant - it's amazing the number of jobs around the house that I haven't been doing properly for 40 years....however he's stopped moaning about that since I told him he was more than welcome to take over! He manages to find plenty of other things to moan about...but that would take up a whole page to rant about!! Love him really....I'd have to to still be here! :sm16: :sm09:


LOL!!! I am reading to David, over the phone as I start laughing and he wants to know what's funny, he's learning lots of things not to do. lolol
David will occasionally ask me if I'm going to do this or that, I tell him he can do it. lol


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

KateB said:


> It's been a beautiful day up here today, although it is cold, but then what else can we expect in November? Just been to visit with my friend's gorgeous wee 3 month old GS, Murphy - I'll try to put a photo up. They are over here for 2 weeks from their home in Whistler, Canada, so the next time I get to see him he'll probably be running around!


What a cute little guy. I can't imagine living so far from my GKs, at least with Skype your friend should get to see a little of his growing up


----------



## Junelouise (Apr 29, 2011)

Middle of Florida in a town call Wauchula. 55+ community.

June


RookieRetiree said:


> Where in Florida are you headed? i have several family members who have moved there as their permanent residence.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

machriste said:


> Long trip! Beautiful pics.
> 
> We are now experiencing winter in MN. Got about an inch in Mpls. One town got 24". And finally temps in the 20sF. Latest frost on record. Ride with DD up to lake Sat. Enough ice on road partway up to text DDs' half sister not to come. About 4' on road into lake home, but DSIL went through with pickup and DD has AWD so we were fine. Had a wonderful Thanksgiving dinner that night with spatchcocked (I love that word) turkey. This am, the view across the lake looks like a Christmas card. Hate to leave today.


I'm glad you had a good time, safe travels on the nasty roads home


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

mambrose3 said:


> Thanks for the recipes. Nice.


Welcome to the party, come back often.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Janallyn said:


> Hi, I hope I can find this again, such a good idea, happy and hopeful and fun
> 
> Thank you
> Jan


Welcome to Sam's tea table, we are here all week and Sam will start us off with a new week on Friday evening, depending on where you are in the world anyway.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> He's still got some "spots" &I tires easily but the biggest concern is there is a small amount of blood in his urine & doctor is concerned its attacking the kidneys so he is being followed for that. I tried to tell he should forget the cows for now but that didn't hrlp


I really hope it's not attacking his kidneys or any other organs.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

KateB said:


> They are definitely connected by blood - mine does that too, he empties *my* dishwasher/bins/etc!


Twins ????


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

KateB said:


> It's been a beautiful day up here today, although it is cold, but then what else can we expect in November? Just been to visit with my friend's gorgeous wee 3 month old GS, Murphy - I'll try to put a photo up. They are over here for 2 weeks from their home in Whistler, Canada, so the next time I get to see him he'll probably be running around!


Oh he's a little cutie, he's going to be a charmer with that smile.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

machriste said:


> Long trip! Beautiful pics.
> 
> We are now experiencing winter in MN. Got about an inch in Mpls. One town got 24". And finally temps in the 20sF. Latest frost on record. Ride with DD up to lake Sat. Enough ice on road partway up to text DDs' half sister not to come. About 4' on road into lake home, but DSIL went through with pickup and DD has AWD so we were fine. Had a wonderful Thanksgiving dinner that night with spatchcocked (I love that word) turkey. This am, the view across the lake looks like a Christmas card. Hate to leave today.


24 inches is way more snow than I want at any one time. 
Glad you had a great time, I hope that the roads heading home are better than the going to the lake.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> He's still got some "spots" &I tires easily but the biggest concern is there is a small amount of blood in his urine & doctor is concerned its attacking the kidneys so he is being followed for that. I tried to tell he should forget the cows for now but that didn't hrlp


That doesn't sound good I hope they can find out some answers soon


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Welcome to the new folks who have joined our tea party. I wrote this little verse as a tribute to all the good folk around our tea table. Enjoy.

The Tea Party by Fan 2016

Welcome to our tea party, held in cyberspace
Ohio Sam, our gracious host, will show you to your place.
He posts us super recipes, of tasty treats galore
Tempting and delicious, which leave you wanting more.
We are a group of crafty folks, from places far and wide
Who show what we've been making, and there's a lot to be admired.
We care for one another, throughout life's ups and downs
It helps us dry our tears, and brings smiles instead of frowns
I dedicate this verse to you, dear friends across the seas
As we share our love of handicrafts, and a good old cup of tea.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> It has some open work in it, not a lot but a few sections.
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/light-and-up


Having problems getting into Ravelry.

Finally got in- it really is the colours that make this one.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Hope all goes well for you tomorrow, Julie!


Thanks Tami!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Finally finished took me 3 tries and now I'm leaving well alone . Just need to find some buttons want round white ones that look like snowballs


Looking great!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Fan said:


> Welcome to the new folks who have joined our tea party. I wrote this little verse as a tribute to all the good folk around our tea table. Enjoy.
> 
> The Tea Party by Fan 2016
> 
> ...


How special and nice of you Fan. This is really GREAT????????


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks Tami!


Julie, thinking of you and hoping there is something you can do. Big Hugs.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> How special and nice of you Fan. This is really GREAT????????


Thank you Daralene. I love writing my scribbles, its just another way of expressing feelings etc.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Fan said:


> Welcome to the new folks who have joined our tea party. I wrote this little verse as a tribute to all the good folk around our tea table. Enjoy.
> 
> The Tea Party by Fan 2016
> 
> ...


Thank you Fan, you are a talent in so many ways, I always love to read your poems and they are always appra"prose". :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Having problems getting into Ravelry.
> 
> Finally got in- it really is the colours that make this one.


I agree, I can't wait to see this one finished.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Fan said:


> Welcome to the new folks who have joined our tea party. I wrote this little verse as a tribute to all the good folk around our tea table. Enjoy.
> 
> The Tea Party by Fan 2016
> 
> ...


What a great poem.. Love it. Thanks so much for sharing.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Well laptop needs to charge and I need to go get something to drink so will check back in in a bit.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Sorlenna, I couldn't find out who has the MD but so sorry to hear about this sad diagnosis. Big Hugs to you. A very difficult disease.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Tami, sincere Condolences to you and DIL and family.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Thank you Fan, you are a talent in so many ways, I always love to read your poems and they are always appra"prose". :sm24:


Thank you, it's fun and it's in my genes, via my dad and his sisters. They were real whizzes with words.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> What a great poem.. Love it. Thanks so much for sharing.


You're most welcome, glad you like it.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Julie, thinking of you and hoping there is something you can do. Big Hugs.


 :sm24: Thanks Daralene!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Fan said:


> Welcome to the new folks who have joined our tea party. I wrote this little verse as a tribute to all the good folk around our tea table. Enjoy.
> 
> The Tea Party by Fan 2016
> 
> ...


That's brilliant Fan and true :sm24:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

KateB said:


> It's been a beautiful day up here today, although it is cold, but then what else can we expect in November? Just been to visit with my friend's gorgeous wee 3 month old GS, Murphy - I'll try to put a photo up. They are over here for 2 weeks from their home in Whistler, Canada, so the next time I get to see him he'll probably be running around!


He's a cutie .will be hard to say bye when he's going home


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Okay, I really shouldn't watch "I really want that ", on DIY, there are way too many cool things... Most of it not cheap. lol


Whereas I seem to enjoy making things but then prefer they live elsewhere! I'm really tired of all the *stuff* in this house. I'd rather have a more open room. In my other house, my bedroom had a bed, a plant stand, and a small table, and that was it. Now...don't ask. LOL


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Sorlenna, I couldn't find out who has the MD but so sorry to hear about this sad diagnosis. Big Hugs to you. A very difficult disease.


I'm sorry if you were confused. The diagnosis isn't new. We've known about the MD for years (it is my partner) and he's managing all right. There are some inconveniences but it isn't nearly as debilitating as many forms are, more a very slow process and he did have corrective surgery on his eyes, which was successful.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Thank you for the opening, Sam, and the summary, Kate and Darowil! It was a busy week, last week but I am caught up now. Thank you very much to Bonnie, Fan, Flo and Kaye for the recipes...I want to try them all and appreciate you all sharing! The Tea Party folks are the best! Hugs and prayers for those in need.

Friday was the Extraordinary Give, here in Lancaster County, PA. It is one day, 24 hours, set up for people to make on-line donations to the non-profit of their choice. 100% of the money donated goes directly to the nonprofit and many businesses and individuals also offer matching donations. All during the 24 hour period, there are "giving" parties and events all over the area, culminating in a big party at the convention center with multiple bands and food...all free to the public...everything donated!

$7.1 MILLION dollars was raised for 427 local organizations! How awesome is that?? (Lancaster County population is about 600,000 people). This was the 4th year for this event. I just wanted to share this wonderful event.



KateB said:


> Summary of 11th November, 2016 by Darowil
> 
> There have been forest fires close enough to *Gwen* for her to be having breathing hassles. A cousin of hers moved into a new house 2 months ago and have had to evacuate it because of the fire. Smoke is worse for *Marianne*, they are staying indoors unless they must go out. No further updates. *Gwen and cmaliza* caught up last weekend with Carol and her DH staying with Gwen and Brantley for a couple of nights. Gwen has accepted the need for a walker (a red one becuase they go faster) and extra pickup sticks after talking with Carol.
> 
> ...


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Nice to have you join in, theresagsolet!


theresagsolet said:


> Thanks for sharing the recipes


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

I've caught up once more. Last night I did not sleep well at all...took until roughly 1 a.m. to fall asleep and woke up at least twice (more weird dreams)...cat got me up at 6, so fed the Boys and went back to bed, managing to sleep until 8-ish. I made breakfast and washed the dishes and fixed the error in the sweater, so yay me. Haha. So that can move forward.

Thanks to all sharing photos and writing. We do have a wonderful community here. Blessings!


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Welcome, Delyne!


Delyne said:


> Oh my, lovely recipes! Will try some for my houseguests arriving in a few days. Thank you for your hospital on my first "visit" here!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Whereas I seem to enjoy making things but then prefer they live elsewhere! I'm really tired of all the *stuff* in this house. I'd rather have a more open room. In my other house, my bedroom had a bed, a plant stand, and a small table, and that was it. Now...don't ask. LOL


LOL! Our bedroom in this house is so small that there is about 1 1/3 foot of space on either side of the king bed, so no room for anything extra. lol When we get to the remodel of the basement, we'll have a walk in closet, bathroom and where the bed will be will just be the bed, side tables and lamps, then I want sliding barn doors to separate that from the rest of the living space, that way we can have a little seating area and tv so that when we have guests, we can go down and watch tv if they want to go to bed. I'll move all my craft stuff down there since there's enough room.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

oneapril said:


> Thank you for the opening, Sam, and the summary, Kate and Darowil! It was a busy week, last week but I am caught up now. Thank you very much to Bonnie, Fan, Flo and Kaye for the recipes...I want to try them all and appreciate you all sharing! The Tea Party folks are the best! Hugs and prayers for those in need.
> 
> Friday was the Extraordinary Give, here in Lancaster County, PA. It is one day, 24 hours, set up for people to make on-line donations to the non-profit of their choice. 100% of the money donated goes directly to the nonprofit and many businesses and individuals also offer matching donations. All during the 24 hour period, there are "giving" parties and events all over the area, culminating in a big party at the convention center with multiple bands and food...all free to the public...everything donated!
> 
> $7.1 MILLION dollars was raised for 427 local organizations! How awesome is that?? (Lancaster County population is about 600,000 people). This was the 4th year for this event. I just wanted to share this wonderful event.


Wow! That's fabulous! Too bad that Joy doesn't have something like that in her neck of the woods, would help Elm and the whole city tremendously. What a great cause and a lot of money raised.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> That's brilliant Fan and true :sm24:


Thank you Sonja, I think so too.


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

pacer said:


> I do miss seeing you at the tea party so I was so excited to see a post from you. I have been well except for picking up a flu virus this week. Fortunately it lasted about 10 hours so it didn't hold me back for long. I have been knitting and enjoying a bit of travel this year. I made it to Minnesota this summer and met up with machriste. Our family was there for a wedding.


So sorry about the virus, pacer, but I guess it is the season.

How wonderful for you to meet up with machriste! We visited Michigan this spring and had a wonderful time. We went to an alpaca farm on the border between Wisconsin and Michigan (Nelson maybe?) Went to Sioux Ste. Marie and toured the locks and found a very nice yarn store there. Had our feet in Lake Michigan looking for a certain rock and even were to Macinaw Island for a day. Such a pretty place. We were on the road to see some waterfalls and a timber wolf was on the side of the road. Never saw one for real before...quite exciting.

Lovely poem, Fan!!!


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

gottastch said:


> So sorry about the virus, pacer, but I guess it is the season.
> 
> How wonderful for you to meet up with machriste! We visited Michigan this spring and had a wonderful time. We went to an alpaca farm on the border between Wisconsin and Michigan (Nelson maybe?) Went to Sioux Ste. Marie and toured the locks and found a very nice yarn store there. Had our feet in Lake Michigan looking for a certain rock and even were to Macinaw Island for a day. Such a pretty place. We were on the road to see some waterfalls and a timber wolf was on the side of the road. Never saw one for real before...quite exciting.
> 
> Lovely poem, Fan!!!


Thank you, that trip sounds wonderful, love reading about the different places and animals from our tea party folks.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Fan said:


> Welcome to the new folks who have joined our tea party. I wrote this little verse as a tribute to all the good folk around our tea table. Enjoy.
> 
> The Tea Party by Fan 2016
> 
> ...


That's great Fan.


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Love your poem, Fan. You really got the essence of the tea party! Thanks so much.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

oneapril said:


> Thank you for the opening, Sam, and the summary, Kate and Darowil! It was a busy week, last week but I am caught up now. Thank you very much to Bonnie, Fan, Flo and Kaye for the recipes...I want to try them all and appreciate you all sharing! The Tea Party folks are the best! Hugs and prayers for those in need.
> 
> Friday was the Extraordinary Give, here in Lancaster County, PA. It is one day, 24 hours, set up for people to make on-line donations to the non-profit of their choice. 100% of the money donated goes directly to the nonprofit and many businesses and individuals also offer matching donations. All during the 24 hour period, there are "giving" parties and events all over the area, culminating in a big party at the convention center with multiple bands and food...all free to the public...everything donated!
> 
> $7.1 MILLION dollars was raised for 427 local organizations! How awesome is that?? (Lancaster County population is about 600,000 people). This was the 4th year for this event. I just wanted to share this wonderful event.


Wow! That's amazing


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> That's great Fan.


You're welcome, love the tea oarty


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

machriste said:


> Love your poem, Fan. You really got the essence of the tea party! Thanks so much.


Thank you I thought it was about right, re the folks on here.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Fan said:


> Welcome to the new folks who have joined our tea party. I wrote this little verse as a tribute to all the good folk around our tea table. Enjoy.
> 
> The Tea Party by Fan 2016
> 
> ...


Beautiful!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> That is what I do and also lightly oil the outside. Have it "tented" in foil and cook 15 min/pound at 320-350. Remove the foil about the last 1/2 to crisp the outside. Also like to put oranges/apples in the cavity for flavor. Has turned out moist just about all the time in the 30+ years I've done them (usually twice a year!)


Never thought about putting oranges/apples inside but I've put lemons and onions inside. I usually rub the outside with butter and dried mustard. Gives it a nice colour.


----------



## desertgirl (Jan 26, 2013)

Love all the recipes, thank you!
I knit socks, love the yarn from Hobby Lobby, Premier wool free variegated.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Our Santa parade was last night. Was going to go but it started to rain so didn't. Woke this morning to our first dusting of snow. I took Candy out for a walk and it was bitterly cold. What a difference in temperature! Have a lot to catch up. Back later. (page 7)


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

gottastch said:


> So sorry about the virus, pacer, but I guess it is the season.
> 
> How wonderful for you to meet up with machriste! We visited Michigan this spring and had a wonderful time. We went to an alpaca farm on the border between Wisconsin and Michigan (Nelson maybe?) Went to Sioux Ste. Marie and toured the locks and found a very nice yarn store there. Had our feet in Lake Michigan looking for a certain rock and even were to Macinaw Island for a day. Such a pretty place. We were on the road to see some waterfalls and a timber wolf was on the side of the road. Never saw one for real before...quite exciting.
> 
> Lovely poem, Fan!!!


Sounds like you made the most of the time you were in Michigan. Were you looking for a Petoskey stone?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Julie, thinking of you and hoping there is something you can do. Big Hugs.


Thank you!


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> My DH likes to say, I've changed your oil, tires, ....,look what I do for you????, Funny all the house tasks are mine. I tell him the house, laundry etc just magically get done????


Yup, mine does that, too! What really drives me nuts, though, is when he watches me do a job, then when I have finished, says "I could have done that for you". So why didn't he? :sm14:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

budasha said:


> Never thought about putting oranges/apples inside but I've put lemons and onions inside. I usually rub the outside with butter and dried mustard. Gives it a nice colour.


I've done apples, lemon, and onions at one time, and then I put variations in chickens when I bake them, haven't tried oranges.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

desertgirl said:


> Love all the recipes, thank you!
> I knit socks, love the yarn from Hobby Lobby, Premier wool free variegated.


Welcome to the party, great to meet you.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> Yup, mine does that, too! What really drives me nuts, though, is when he watches me do a job, then when I have finished, says "I could have done that for you". So why didn't he? :sm14:


Mine's done that a time or two, now he just stays quiet. lol


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

desertgirl said:


> Love all the recipes, thank you!
> I knit socks, love the yarn from Hobby Lobby, Premier wool free variegated.


It is nice to have you join us. We have several sock knitters among us. I hope you will stop in again and share love of life and knitting with us.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

is there nothing he could take that would lessen to some degree his symptoms. i hope you get out of the house often enough to keep your sanity. --- sam



Railyn said:


> Parkinson's is terrible. The stumbling while walking is the easy part to put up with. It affects moods, reason, memory, etc. too. I never know what DH will be like one day to the next. Some days he is good and other days he is angry at everything. The newest thing is to throw thing across the room when things displease him. He know it is not the thing to do and aims carefully but it is still very hard to live with. When he first got word he had Parkinson's I was not so concerned. I thought the shaking and stumbling were Parkinson's and that wouldn't be too hard to live with. Was I ever wrong! It is hard on the person and the caregivers. Difficult to see someone who was very active and very smart to change into someone mentally and physically handicapped. It is also rather painful. For example, we had decided that it is unsafe for him to drive and that was so hard on him. It is a balancing act deciding what he can and can't do and that changes daily. Yes, it is a very sad disease.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i agree - frogging those rounds would be better than making a mess. --- sam



Sorlenna said:


> I got the pink Banksia to the sleeves, worked the sleeves off onto spare needles...discovered a mistake! I took the stitches out as far down as they needed to go but stopped there, as I'm tired and I don't want to make a worse mess (it's over a purl-yarn over- k2tog part, of course!). I should be able to fix it tomorrow when I have better light and am not so tired. It's 3 rounds below and I'll try fixing it; if it doesn't look right, I'll frog those rounds (would rather not have to put the sleeves back on the main needle, so we'll see).
> 
> Meanwhile, I think it's bedtime. Here's hoping for easy sleep and no weird dreams. Hugs and blessings.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Sorlenna said:


> I'm sorry if you were confused. The diagnosis isn't new. We've known about the MD for years (it is my partner) and he's managing all right. There are some inconveniences but it isn't nearly as debilitating as many forms are, more a very slow process and he did have corrective surgery on his eyes, which was successful.


I never realized this was something happening in your life to the one you love. Glad to know he is managing alright, but something that must be difficult at times. Good health is such a blessing and at least it is good to know that this rare form is not as debilitating. Thank you for explaining.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Railyn, I never knew that mental aspect was part of your DH's problem or connected with this disease. Yours is true,nconditional love, but not easy to live with for you. Big Hugs


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

kehinkle said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Posting from my phone as wifi not working well.
> 
> ...


Great pictures, safe travels.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

another great sweater sonja - i think the snowmen look great. i'm curious - is it possible to knit horizontal button holes. you could always make your buttons and make them look like snowballs. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> Finally finished took me 3 tries and now I'm leaving well alone . Just need to find some buttons want round white ones that look like snowballs


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Fan said:


> Welcome to the new folks who have joined our tea party. I wrote this little verse as a tribute to all the good folk around our tea table. Enjoy.
> 
> The Tea Party by Fan 2016
> 
> ...


That's a great description of the people on here.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Oh dear, I like the sensors in places like the gym we go to, but I don't want one in our house either, I had that thought for a quick moment and nixed it, don't want to wake up the house every time I get up during the night.
> He definitely has a white thing going on, just paint when he's out for a couple days, that's what I do, and gently remind him that you also live in the house and would like a bit of input on colors and decorating accessories that you like, you have to live in it, you should have a say, and it really does matter, as much as it seems small things, they are things that get very irritating and annoying the longer you have to live in them if you don't like them.
> Oh, I was going to say, as far as the sensor, just get up several times during the next several nights and I bet the sensor disappears, if it wakes him up anyway, if it's me, I'd just sleep through it probably. lol Passive aggressive, but if it works. lol


Yes trying to decide if that will be the best approach or using another bathroom. Why did we put in an ensuite if you don't use it? Becuase I hate the light and fan going on every time I go in the room.
But He is going to talk to the electrician next time he comes-so hopefully something can be done-but what a waste to have put it in etc. And as we still can't access the bedroom the ensuite is off its not exactly overly useful just yet!

We now have some kitchen cupboards sitting in boxes- David came across them at around 70% of normal price (closing down sale). But not enough and won't be going in in a hurry.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

pacer said:


> Busy day for Matthew and me. We went to an art/craft sale. His art teacher invited him and showed him things that people do with their ceramics. It was so much fun. Matthew bought a piece of ceramics because he loved the texture and how it feels in his hands. He ordered a piece to be made by a lady for his best friend.
> 
> Pictures from today's outing.


What a wonderful day out, I'm sure Matthew enjoyed it. I have to congratulate you Mary, on being able to walk past that yarn without buying. I'm not sure I could have been so strong willed.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

we are so glad that you stopped in for a cuppa and some conversation mambrose3. we hope you had a good time and will make us a regular stop whenever you are on line. there is always fresh hot tea and a chair with your name on it - we'll be looking for it. --- sam



mambrose3 said:


> Thanks for the recipes. Nice.


----------



## cindygecko (Dec 3, 2014)

Hi! Just read all 30 pages of your tea party! Enjoyed the poem, the pics, how nice everyone is to each other, and the recipes! just set the tea party on watch thanks for that explanation! I am from Michigan totally addicted to knitting, and a retired RN. I like to make accessories for charities and family of course.
Hope everyone has something nice happen for them today!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Kathleendoris said:


> Yup, mine does that, too! What really drives me nuts, though, is when he watches me do a job, then when I have finished, says "I could have done that for you". So why didn't he? :sm14:


Mine has the cheek to say " you missed a spot "


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Well David left about half an hour ago, so he should, hopefully, be home Wednesday evening or so, depending on where all he's going, as long as he's home by Thanksgiving and gets his miles in that time period, I'm good. Hopefully he won't have too much bad weather to drive through, the dummy got a ticket Friday night, in our car, he rolled through the stop sign, if he'd looked fully the other way, he'd have seen the state trooper coming along, oh well, at least it was in the Buick and not the semi, and as he said, he made it to Wiggins, Co the night before without being one of the semi's in the ditch so he'll take it, just means he won't be looking for a new job driving for a couple years. And at least it's only $120, but seriously, before Christmas? lol Oh well, as I told him at the time, in the greater scheme of things, it's a little thing.
> So I see lots of knitting for today, may go to the gym later, but Marla and I are just planning to stay home today and tomorrow. YAY!


My David is always doing that. When Maryanne tried learning to drive he would be really strict with her obeying the road rules. Then roll through one himself. Dad you know the rules so why don't you obey them? But would cost a lot more than that here. Looked it up- almost $500 plus 3 demerit points. 12 demerit points in a 3 year period results in a loss of licence for 3 months.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

thanks for stopping by for a cuppa and conversation janallyn. we hope you had a great time and will make us a regular stop whenever you are on line. there is always fresh hot tea and an empty chair with your name on it. we'll be looking for you. --- sam



Janallyn said:


> Hi, I hope I can find this again, such a good idea, happy and hopeful and fun
> 
> Thank you
> Jan


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> It's been a beautiful day up here today, although it is cold, but then what else can we expect in November? Just been to visit with my friend's gorgeous wee 3 month old GS, Murphy - I'll try to put a photo up. They are over here for 2 weeks from their home in Whistler, Canada, so the next time I get to see him he'll probably be running around!


What a gorgeous baby smile.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

desertgirl said:


> Love all the recipes, thank you!
> I knit socks, love the yarn from Hobby Lobby, Premier wool free variegated.


Hello desertgirl . There are a few here who knit lots of socks , I tend to knit anything that pops in my head mainly baby items .although I've got Christmas ornaments on my needles right now and realised I'm still no good at stuffing ????
Hoping to hear more from you and maybe see some pictures of what you have been working on

Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

oneapril said:


> Thank you for the opening, Sam, and the summary, Kate and Darowil! It was a busy week, last week but I am caught up now. Thank you very much to Bonnie, Fan, Flo and Kaye for the recipes...I want to try them all and appreciate you all sharing! The Tea Party folks are the best! Hugs and prayers for those in need.
> 
> Friday was the Extraordinary Give, here in Lancaster County, PA. It is one day, 24 hours, set up for people to make on-line donations to the non-profit of their choice. 100% of the money donated goes directly to the nonprofit and many businesses and individuals also offer matching donations. All during the 24 hour period, there are "giving" parties and events all over the area, culminating in a big party at the convention center with multiple bands and food...all free to the public...everything donated!
> 
> $7.1 MILLION dollars was raised for 427 local organizations! How awesome is that?? (Lancaster County population is about 600,000 people). This was the 4th year for this event. I just wanted to share this wonderful event.


Wow that's a lot of money April . Well done Lancaster county


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Fan said:


> Welcome to the new folks who have joined our tea party. I wrote this little verse as a tribute to all the good folk around our tea table. Enjoy.
> 
> The Tea Party by Fan 2016
> 
> ...


Thanks Fan-it's a great little summary of all the TP is to so many of us.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

what a cutie. that smile is going to break a few hearts i bet. --- sam



KateB said:


> It's been a beautiful day up here today, although it is cold, but then what else can we expect in November? Just been to visit with my friend's gorgeous wee 3 month old GS, Murphy - I'll try to put a photo up. They are over here for 2 weeks from their home in Whistler, Canada, so the next time I get to see him he'll probably be running around!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> Yes trying to decide if that will be the best approach or using another bathroom. Why did we put in an ensuite if you don't use it? Becuase I hate the light and fan going on every time I go in the room.
> But He is going to talk to the electrician next time he comes-so hopefully something can be done-but what a waste to have put it in etc. And as we still can't access the bedroom the ensuite is off its not exactly overly useful just yet!
> 
> We now have some kitchen cupboards sitting in boxes- David came across them at around 70% of normal price (closing down sale). But not enough and won't be going in in a hurry.


Hopefully they can just switch it out, and you really don't want to be using electricity on and off every time you go in to put towels away or something either. 
David was going to put my guitar hangars up on the wall, I mentioned to him last night that he'd forgotten and said I'd just have Christopher do it one evening, poor David was quite happy with that suggestion. lol I know that I'd have had more than set of holes for each holder and have to patch the extras as he wouldn't have been happy with his placement the first time. lol You should have seen when he was cutting the heating vent holes in the floors. :sm06: Yes, Yes, I have several little starter holes in that area. :sm19:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

cindygecko said:


> Hi! Just read all 30 pages of your tea party! Enjoyed the poem, the pics, how nice everyone is to each other, and the recipes! just set the tea party on watch thanks for that explanation! I am from Michigan totally addicted to knitting, and a retired RN. I like to make accessories for charities and family of course.
> Hope everyone has something nice happen for them today!


Welcome!! We love new people, hope you stop by often.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Mine has the cheek to say " you missed a spot "


LOL! I do that to David when he washes the car.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

thewren said:


> another great sweater sonja - i think the snowmen look great. i'm curious - is it possible to knit horizontal button holes. you could always make your buttons and make them look like snowballs. --- sam


Thank you Sam and everyone else 
My iPad ( heap of junk ) is playing up and I'm not getting any email notices so I'm hopping all over the place , going to up date it over night and hopefully it will limp through till Christmas. Had it since they first came out so can't complain


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sonja - snowball buttons. --- sam

http://www.google.com/search?q=snowball+shaped+buttons&oq=snowball+shaped+buttons&aqs=chrome..69i57.9404j0j7&sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Sitting here alone in the house with a load of washing in the machine. Heard a crashing sound. Had some dishes on the washing machine and a mug fell of. Fortunately as it turned out as the machine was going for a walk. Switched it off and then had to push it in a bit- steeping carefully around the broken bits of mugs I am barefoot. And to get into the part of the house with my shoes I need to get through the mug!

David has gone off to get more kitchen cupboards so should be home soon I hope. Talk of the devil- he just rang. Doesn't sound like he will be home soon. Just as well when I arranged to meet Maryanne for breakfast I assumed I wouldn't have the car, just like to be able to get into my shoes without worrying about the small bits of mug I can't see. If I had been thinking I would have got some shoes while I was already walking through the chips. Have avoided them so far.

Need to tell him to put a front on the shelf so it doesn't fall off.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> My David is always doing that. When Maryanne tried learning to drive he would be really strict with her obeying the road rules. Then roll through one himself. Dad you know the rules so why don't you obey them? But would cost a lot more than that here. Looked it up- almost $500 plus 3 demerit points. 12 demerit points in a 3 year period results in a loss of licence for 3 months.


LOL! It's pretty bad when your child practices better driving than you do. Wow, that's a steep fine. Yes, it's not the greatest thing for David to have on his CDL, and I told him, so what did we learn from this, he said to make sure there are no police around before rolling through a stop sign. :sm16: 
But he was very angry at himself, as he should be, that will be on his record for 3 years, so not so likely to get picked up by any other companies for that period of time if he decides to look for a different employer for any reason.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

cindygecko said:


> Hi! Just read all 30 pages of your tea party! Enjoyed the poem, the pics, how nice everyone is to each other, and the recipes! just set the tea party on watch thanks for that explanation! I am from Michigan totally addicted to knitting, and a retired RN. I like to make accessories for charities and family of course.
> Hope everyone has something nice happen for them today!


Hello Cindy gecko and hello to any other new visitors . I know there has been a few this week hope you will stick around and join in the conversation just jump in when ever you feel like it . Love to hear more from you 
Sonja


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

fan - that is lovely - what a talent you have. thank you so much for writing about us in a poem. --- sam



Fan said:


> Welcome to the new folks who have joined our tea party. I wrote this little verse as a tribute to all the good folk around our tea table. Enjoy.
> 
> The Tea Party by Fan 2016


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

wow - those must have been some wild parties to make that much money in donations. lol congratulations on a well run campaign. --- sam



oneapril said:


> Thank you for the opening, Sam, and the summary, Kate and Darowil! It was a busy week, last week but I am caught up now. Thank you very much to Bonnie, Fan, Flo and Kaye for the recipes...I want to try them all and appreciate you all sharing! The Tea Party folks are the best! Hugs and prayers for those in need.
> 
> Friday was the Extraordinary Give, here in Lancaster County, PA. It is one day, 24 hours, set up for people to make on-line donations to the non-profit of their choice. 100% of the money donated goes directly to the nonprofit and many businesses and individuals also offer matching donations. All during the 24 hour period, there are "giving" parties and events all over the area, culminating in a big party at the convention center with multiple bands and food...all free to the public...everything donated!
> 
> $7.1 MILLION dollars was raised for 427 local organizations! How awesome is that?? (Lancaster County population is about 600,000 people). This was the 4th year for this event. I just wanted to share this wonderful event.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

oneapril said:


> Thank you for the opening, Sam, and the summary, Kate and Darowil! It was a busy week, last week but I am caught up now. Thank you very much to Bonnie, Fan, Flo and Kaye for the recipes...I want to try them all and appreciate you all sharing! The Tea Party folks are the best! Hugs and prayers for those in need.
> 
> Friday was the Extraordinary Give, here in Lancaster County, PA. It is one day, 24 hours, set up for people to make on-line donations to the non-profit of their choice. 100% of the money donated goes directly to the nonprofit and many businesses and individuals also offer matching donations. All during the 24 hour period, there are "giving" parties and events all over the area, culminating in a big party at the convention center with multiple bands and food...all free to the public...everything donated!
> 
> $7.1 MILLION dollars was raised for 427 local organizations! How awesome is that?? (Lancaster County population is about 600,000 people). This was the 4th year for this event. I just wanted to share this wonderful event.


Thats a great response.
When I was a child/teenager we used to have the Good Friday Appeal. It was just to raise money for the Children's Hospital. It was on TV. We enjoyed watching it and plenty of money was raised each year. There is a building there called the Good Friday Building built from donations received from the appeal.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sioux ste marie and macinaw island are two of my favorite places to visit. it's been many years since i have been there. glad you had a good trip. --- sam



gottastch said:


> So sorry about the virus, pacer, but I guess it is the season.
> 
> How wonderful for you to meet up with machriste! We visited Michigan this spring and had a wonderful time. We went to an alpaca farm on the border between Wisconsin and Michigan (Nelson maybe?) Went to Sioux Ste. Marie and toured the locks and found a very nice yarn store there. Had our feet in Lake Michigan looking for a certain rock and even were to Macinaw Island for a day. Such a pretty place. We were on the road to see some waterfalls and a timber wolf was on the side of the road. Never saw one for real before...quite exciting.
> 
> Lovely poem, Fan!!!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

cindygecko said:


> Hi! Just read all 30 pages of your tea party! Enjoyed the poem, the pics, how nice everyone is to each other, and the recipes! just set the tea party on watch thanks for that explanation! I am from Michigan totally addicted to knitting, and a retired RN. I like to make accessories for charities and family of course.
> Hope everyone has something nice happen for them today!


Glad you enjoyed your time with us- join in as much as you want.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

desertgirl - we are so glad you stopped by for a cuppa and conversation. we hope you had a good time and will make us a regular stop whenever you are online. there is always fresh hot tea and a comfy chair with your name on it. we'll be looking for you real soon. --- sam



desertgirl said:


> Love all the recipes, thank you!
> I knit socks, love the yarn from Hobby Lobby, Premier wool free variegated.


----------



## cindygecko (Dec 3, 2014)

Many thanks for the nice welcomes. Finally figured out how to post a pic of some of my latest projects.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Mine has the cheek to say " you missed a spot "


Well you could always clean him as the missed spot. After being dusted or vacuumed he might decide against 'helping' you again.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Some families sure get more than they should have to deal with. Are they all boy? Seems to me I've read that boys get MD & girls are carriers?


No they were 2 boys (including the one who sadly died) and 1 girl with the strain of MD, and another girl who had heart problems, but is healthy now.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> My DH likes to say, I've changed your oil, tires, ....,look what I do for you????, Funny all the house tasks are mine. I tell him the house, laundry etc just magically get done????


Oh, you have fairies in your house too? :sm16: :sm09:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> LOL! It's pretty bad when your child practices better driving than you do. Wow, that's a steep fine. Yes, it's not the greatest thing for David to have on his CDL, and I told him, so what did we learn from this, he said to make sure there are no police around before rolling through a stop sign. :sm16:
> But he was very angry at himself, as he should be, that will be on his record for 3 years, so not so likely to get picked up by any other companies for that period of time if he decides to look for a different employer for any reason.


A major issue when you rely on driving for your job.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

The difference a day makes


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

what a lovely surprise to have you visit us for a cuppa and conversation cindygecko. we love new people - add so much to the conversations - the more the merrier. we hope you will make us a regular stop whenever you are online. always fresh hot tea and an empty chair with your name on it. we'll be looking for you. --- sam



cindygecko said:


> Hi! Just read all 30 pages of your tea party! Enjoyed the poem, the pics, how nice everyone is to each other, and the recipes! just set the tea party on watch thanks for that explanation! I am from Michigan totally addicted to knitting, and a retired RN. I like to make accessories for charities and family of course.
> Hope everyone has something nice happen for them today!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Fan said:


> Welcome to the new folks who have joined our tea party. I wrote this little verse as a tribute to all the good folk around our tea table. Enjoy.
> 
> The Tea Party by Fan 2016
> 
> ...


Brilliant! :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> Sitting here alone in the house with a load of washing in the machine. Heard a crashing sound. Had some dishes on the washing machine and a mug fell of. Fortunately as it turned out as the machine was going for a walk. Switched it off and then had to push it in a bit- steeping carefully around the broken bits of mugs I am barefoot. And to get into the part of the house with my shoes I need to get through the mug!
> 
> David has gone off to get more kitchen cupboards so should be home soon I hope. Talk of the devil- he just rang. Doesn't sound like he will be home soon. Just as well when I arranged to meet Maryanne for breakfast I assumed I wouldn't have the car, just like to be able to get into my shoes without worrying about the small bits of mug I can't see. If I had been thinking I would have got some shoes while I was already walking through the chips. Have avoided them so far.
> 
> Need to tell him to put a front on the shelf so it doesn't fall off.


I'm hope you were able to get to your shoes without stepping on any bits, shards of pottery in your feet is not a good thing, done that been there.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

cindygecko said:


> Many thanks for the nice welcomes. Finally figured out how to post a pic of some of my latest projects.


Nice work. Love that warm, rich gold. ????


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> The difference a day makes


Wow, from a nice spring looking day (I know it isn't spring) to winter. Big difference.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i would be handing him the rag and tell him have at it. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> Mine has the cheek to say " you missed a spot "


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I'm hope you were able to get to your shoes without stepping on any bits, shards of pottery in your feet is not a good thing, done that been there.


Waiting to see if he will get home before I need to go out.Not very hopeful though as I need to go in about 1/2 an hour. If I need to walk through them I guess I should try to find a broom to sweep them up once I have shoes on!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

cindygecko said:


> Many thanks for the nice welcomes. Finally figured out how to post a pic of some of my latest projects.


Nice looking knitting- is that the hand towel that was on KP recently? I plan to do that and had been wondering what the top was like (to work out what was needed to hang it up) and can see how yours is done.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Finally finished took me 3 tries and now I'm leaving well alone . Just need to find some buttons want round white ones that look like snowballs


Cute!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

those are lovely cindygecko - i love the scarf in the top picture - great color also. --- sam



cindygecko said:


> Many thanks for the nice welcomes. Finally figured out how to post a pic of some of my latest projects.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

nicho said:


> Thanks to everyone for your good wishes re my latest setback. I appreciate all the good thoughts. Must have helped! While Wednesday was a write-off due to pain from the massive spasm, I felt pretty good on Thursday and even had a few small walks using the walker. I could probably have walked without it, but the latest spasm has robbed me of my confidence and I want it close by in case another spasm hits. But I was feeling so good, the hospital contacted the rehab hospital for the first available bed. Was supposed to be on Saturday, but a bed became available on Friday, so I was moved here about lunchtime. A bit nervous about resuming exercises but the physios are very good and will not make me attempt anything too taxing (I hope!) Two sessions so far have been very gentle.
> 
> Doctor is not sure what set off the initial pain. Something I did during physio on the Tuesday and twisting the wrong way when I tried to drive on Wednesday. But he is fairly confident it won't happen again, although he said that before the most recent episode a few days ago, so I'm not too sure that he knows when and if it will happen again. Better not happen while we are away next year!
> 
> ...


Thank you. I am so glad you are improving so much! Prayers will continue.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

wow daralene - hope you are inside staying safe and warm. snow always looks so pretty when it is someone else's. --- sam



Cashmeregma said:


> The difference a day makes


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

jheiens said:


> Thanks, Angela, but I am not exhausted at all--just a little disorganized re holiday meal prep. Things will work out and whatever is not will be survived. If there is a problem, I will explain it to the folks and they will accept it or they are free to leave without participating. Several times over the last weeks, I've had to explain that foods promised had not be provided by the other party to the agreement by which Susan obtained the facility and we share out to all as fairly as foods permitted. Anyone unhappy with that decision was not forced to stay and what they refused would be given to another one in need who invariably showed up after the others had left.
> 
> The numbers of homeless men *and* women are increasing rapidly in our part of the city--often with children and teens in the families. We've provided groceries to at least 4 or 5 families/couples this week.
> 
> Ohio Joy


Where would all these needy souls be without your kind and generous help. You are a true Christian Joy.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Oh can I ever relate!


I don't have a dog to trip over or step on, but would definitely run into a wall or door jamb! Which is why I have a night light in the bathroom, and the door stays open unless someone is in there!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

pacer said:


> Our snow is all gone for now. We have been blessed with great weather for most of November so I won't complain other than it was a shock to the body to have the temperature drop 40 degrees in one day. The wind was something else as well. It didn't stop us from doing what we wanted to do though.


We still have our snow. Definitely a shock to the body! Neither one of us can get warm today. We went out for breakfast, stopped and got a newspaper, came home, and we both promptly fell asleep in our chairs! We woke up just in time to go to a fundraiser steak dinner at 1. Came home and have hibernated in our chairs under blankets ever since. And I just heard a quiet snore from the chair beside me...... Don't know why we are both so tired today.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> It has some open work in it, not a lot but a few sections.
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/light-and-up


Looks like a lovely pattern. Can't wait to see the finished work.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

mambrose3 said:


> Thanks for the recipes. Nice.


Mambrose3, welcome to the Tea Party!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Janallyn said:


> Hi, I hope I can find this again, such a good idea, happy and hopeful and fun
> 
> Thank you
> Jan


Welcome, Jan. As long as you have notifications turned on for your email, you should be able to find us again. We are here all week, so join us as often as you can. Also, on Saturday, in the digest, you can find a link for the new week of the tea party in the Swaps, Knit a longs, ect, section.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

kehinkle said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Posting from my phone as wifi not working well.
> 
> ...


Wow! that's quite a journey Kathy. Great to see your pictures, it's like watching a US travelogue. Safe travels!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Fan said:


> Welcome to the new folks who have joined our tea party. I wrote this little verse as a tribute to all the good folk around our tea table. Enjoy.
> 
> The Tea Party by Fan 2016
> 
> ...


Beautiful, Fan, and oh, so true!


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Railyn said:


> Parkinson's is terrible. The stumbling while walking is the easy part to put up with. It affects moods, reason, memory, etc. too. I never know what DH will be like one day to the next. Some days he is good and other days he is angry at everything. The newest thing is to throw thing across the room when things displease him. He know it is not the thing to do and aims carefully but it is still very hard to live with. When he first got word he had Parkinson's I was not so concerned. I thought the shaking and stumbling were Parkinson's and that wouldn't be too hard to live with. Was I ever wrong! It is hard on the person and the caregivers. Difficult to see someone who was very active and very smart to change into someone mentally and physically handicapped. It is also rather painful. For example, we had decided that it is unsafe for him to drive and that was so hard on him. It is a balancing act deciding what he can and can't do and that changes daily. Yes, it is a very sad disease.


You've got that right Marilyn - it is a very sad disease. Glad you got at least some explanation as to why the family can't come for Thanksgiving. Glad you're feeling a bit better about it. Hugs.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Tami, sincere Condolences to you and DIL and family.


Thank you.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Janallyn said:


> Hi, I hope I can find this again, such a good idea, happy and hopeful and fun
> 
> Thank you
> Jan


We hope you come back often.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Finally finished took me 3 tries and now I'm leaving well alone . Just need to find some buttons want round white ones that look like snowballs


It looks great Sonja, well done you. Will look even better with white buttons.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Swedenme said:


> Hello Sam once again it's Friday evening . I'm sure the weeks now go Monday , Wednesday , Friday .
> I wish the weeks would slow down I'm no where near ready for it to be anywhere near Christmas yet .
> Got a sad invite from my DIL today . The headstone and plaque are up at the cemetery for my son and she is taking us to see it on Sunday . I really really don't want to go but I will .


Hugs and prayers for you all, Sonja.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Well thank you everyone, re poem I'm happy to write about all of you wonderful friends the world over. 
Don't know what I'd do without my daily dose of KP and the tea party.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

nicho said:


> Thanks to everyone for your good wishes re my latest setback. I appreciate all the good thoughts. Must have helped! While Wednesday was a write-off due to pain from the massive spasm, I felt pretty good on Thursday and even had a few small walks using the walker. I could probably have walked without it, but the latest spasm has robbed me of my confidence and I want it close by in case another spasm hits. But I was feeling so good, the hospital contacted the rehab hospital for the first available bed. Was supposed to be on Saturday, but a bed became available on Friday, so I was moved here about lunchtime. A bit nervous about resuming exercises but the physios are very good and will not make me attempt anything too taxing (I hope!) Two sessions so far have been very gentle.
> 
> Doctor is not sure what set off the initial pain. Something I did during physio on the Tuesday and twisting the wrong way when I tried to drive on Wednesday. But he is fairly confident it won't happen again, although he said that before the most recent episode a few days ago, so I'm not too sure that he knows when and if it will happen again. Better not happen while we are away next year!
> 
> ...


Good to hear things are improving. Fingers crossed it keeps moving in that direction.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

oneapril said:


> Thank you for the opening, Sam, and the summary, Kate and Darowil! It was a busy week, last week but I am caught up now. Thank you very much to Bonnie, Fan, Flo and Kaye for the recipes...I want to try them all and appreciate you all sharing! The Tea Party folks are the best! Hugs and prayers for those in need.
> 
> Friday was the Extraordinary Give, here in Lancaster County, PA. It is one day, 24 hours, set up for people to make on-line donations to the non-profit of their choice. 100% of the money donated goes directly to the nonprofit and many businesses and individuals also offer matching donations. All during the 24 hour period, there are "giving" parties and events all over the area, culminating in a big party at the convention center with multiple bands and food...all free to the public...everything donated!
> 
> $7.1 MILLION dollars was raised for 427 local organizations! How awesome is that?? (Lancaster County population is about 600,000 people). This was the 4th year for this event. I just wanted to share this wonderful event.


Oh, my! What generosity! What a blessing for those in need, indeed.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Junelouise said:


> Middle of Florida in a town call Wauchula. 55+ community.
> 
> June


Hadn't heard of that one; I'll have to check it out. i believe we'll be heading to TN in your the next year; Dawn and Jynx are witnesses that DH said that.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Mary , Chris , Angela I don't know if you are in the path of storm Angus but hope you all stay safe . It's caused some terrible damage already . Here we just have heavy rain / sleet but no high winds


We seem to have got away pretty lightly here. Had rain overnight but nothing like the gales and torrential rain forecast. More rain forecast tomorrow which I'm hoping won't be too heavy as I have to drive to Brighton and back, about an hour and a half each way if the roads are clear.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

gottastch said:


> So sorry about the virus, pacer, but I guess it is the season.
> 
> How wonderful for you to meet up with machriste! We visited Michigan this spring and had a wonderful time. We went to an alpaca farm on the border between Wisconsin and Michigan (Nelson maybe?) Went to Sioux Ste. Marie and toured the locks and found a very nice yarn store there. Had our feet in Lake Michigan looking for a certain rock and even were to Macinaw Island for a day. Such a pretty place. We were on the road to see some waterfalls and a timber wolf was on the side of the road. Never saw one for real before...quite exciting.
> 
> Lovely poem, Fan!!!


The UP of Michigan is beautiful. We have been to Sioux Ste. Marie several times. Have a favorite campground there, right on the river. Love watching the ships go through the locks. Where is the yarn store? You were in Petosky looking for rocks! We saw a wolf cross the road about 1/4 mile in front of us the last time we were up there..


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

desertgirl said:


> Love all the recipes, thank you!
> I knit socks, love the yarn from Hobby Lobby, Premier wool free variegated.


Desertgirl, welcome to the tea party! And another sock knitter! I think I have 2 pair on the needles now, not counting Christmas stockings. Stop by as often as you can. We enjoy having new people join our family.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

cindygecko said:


> Hi! Just read all 30 pages of your tea party! Enjoyed the poem, the pics, how nice everyone is to each other, and the recipes! just set the tea party on watch thanks for that explanation! I am from Michigan totally addicted to knitting, and a retired RN. I like to make accessories for charities and family of course.
> Hope everyone has something nice happen for them today!


Welcome, cindygecko! It's nice to see you here. Hope you stop by often.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

cindygecko said:


> Many thanks for the nice welcomes. Finally figured out how to post a pic of some of my latest projects.


Beautiful work! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

angelam said:


> We seem to have got away pretty lightly here. Had rain overnight but nothing like the gales and torrential rain forecast. More rain forecast tomorrow which I'm hoping won't be too heavy as I have to drive to Brighton and back, about an hour and a half each way if the roads are clear.


Hope the roads are clear, safe trip.


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> sioux ste marie and macinaw island are two of my favorite places to visit. it's been many years since i have been there. glad you had a good trip. --- sam


It was great, Sam...pretty commercialized now but the fort was great to see and the views were spectacular. DH booked a slow cruise for the way over and didn't tell me but on the way back he booked the fast cruise and it was fast with a big jet of water out the back end! I am a little nervous on big water like that but it wasn't far to get across and back to the mainland so it was kinda fun, actually (shhhh, don't tell him :sm06: ). I'm hoping we can take a more extensive driving trip after DH retires. He is thinking another 5 years but we will see. He really loves his job and it made me laugh when I was reading the posts about what I would call automatic lights that come on as you enter a room. He is an inside salesman for a nationwide electrical wholesaler so doesn't deal with retail sales at all...mostly industrial sales selling parts when machines break down, etc. He has access to all those new-fangled lights and thinks it would be fantastic to outfit our house with all the motion sensor lighting but he says they are pretty sensitive yet and are being tailored more and more toward residential use but he thinks it wouldn't be good to have in the house with kitties turning them on and off all night as they do what they do at night :sm01:


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

cindygecko said:


> Many thanks for the nice welcomes. Finally figured out how to post a pic of some of my latest projects.


Beautiful projects, cindygecko!!! :sm02: :sm02: :sm02:


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> The UP of Michigan is beautiful. We have been to Sioux Ste. Marie several times. Have a favorite campground there, right on the river. Love watching the ships go through the locks. Where is the yarn store? You were in Petosky looking for rocks! We saw a wolf cross the road about 1/4 mile in front of us the last time we were up there..


Yes, yes, yes Tami...Petosky, that's it. We actually found a couple small ones. That's plenty good for us as a momento of our trip. The yarn store is is more of a quilt shop...Gloria's Happy Hooker :sm02: but she had lots of knitting supplies and some yarn that was fun to look through. She also has her two Dalmations in the shop with her, so be prepared. The female was very stand-offish but the male's name was Casey and he sat next to my husband on a little couch in the shop and wanted "scratchies" behind his ears the whole time I was looking. Kept DH occupied, that's for sure.

We got take-out one of the nights we were in Sioux Ste. Marie and ate very near that campground. I was envious thinking how much fun it would be to have a little RV to travel in and stay at a campground like that :sm01: :sm01: :sm01:


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

From me, also, Joy. Hugs.


Poledra65 said:


> It's good to see you Joy, sorry to hear though that Susan is experiencing medical difficulties though. It is good to hear that Susan and Ben are heading in the right direction for a successful relationship. I pray that all goes well in everything. Hopefully you will have your connections made so that getting the meals ready will be much easier to accomplish.
> I hope that Tim enjoys his Pizza Hut and time with his mom.
> Hugs and prayers continue.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

What a fun day for you, Daralene. Love the name, "NovemberGirls."


Cashmeregma said:


> Sam, thanks for the opening. You always do a superb job. Is Rachel your granddaughter???? My father was extra strict with me too and although I didn't like it at the time, I did appreciate it later. My but my parents had total control over me and I was so good that I didn't disobey, that is until I eloped. Hmmmm, perhaps we eloped because both sets of parents were so totally controlling and we were both so good. Guess we got them back. LOL 50 yrs. of marriage and they said it would never last.
> 
> Thanks to our special ladies for the opening summary etc. You are so special for doing this.
> 
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Oh KayeJo I can most definitely empathize with the ticket as I got one on last Tuesday. I stopped at a red light, looked and say a car coming but truly believed (and STILL do) that there was plenty of time to go ahead and turn right. Even saw the police car behind the car. Turned right, as is allowed and low and behold got pulled over. Officer claimed that the car was already into the intersection when I pulled out (I know it was not but not a camera at that intersection) and said the car I pulled out in front of had to slam on their brakes. I even remember looking in mirror to make sure I had not cut anyone off. When he (officer) handed me the ticket he changed his story saying they did not have to slam on their brakes but did have to put on their brakes some. Said I could pay the ticket or contest it in court with court date of Jan.10. Well with no camera at the intersection DH and I both felt that I couldn't prove I had turned with enough time so went ahead and paid it; citation was for failure to yield and cost me....ready for this...$198.00! Really hurt at this time of year especially but whatever. It's done and over with.



Poledra65 said:


> Well David left about half an hour ago, so he should, hopefully, be home Wednesday evening or so, depending on where all he's going, as long as he's home by Thanksgiving and gets his miles in that time period, I'm good. Hopefully he won't have too much bad weather to drive through, the dummy got a ticket Friday night, in our car, he rolled through the stop sign, if he'd looked fully the other way, he'd have seen the state trooper coming along, oh well, at least it was in the Buick and not the semi, and as he said, he made it to Wiggins, Co the night before without being one of the semi's in the ditch so he'll take it, just means he won't be looking for a new job driving for a couple years. And at least it's only $120, but seriously, before Christmas? lol Oh well, as I told him at the time, in the greater scheme of things, it's a little thing.
> So I see lots of knitting for today, may go to the gym later, but Marla and I are just planning to stay home today and tomorrow. YAY!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Okay now what is a spatchcocked turkey? I've heard of a turducken but not this. EDIT: did a google search and this is very interesting; for other that aren't familiar with this it is a way of removing the backbone of the raw turkey and cooking it flat. Supposed to render juicier meat and crisper skin. May give it a try but will need a good pair of poultry shears first. Learn so much here.


machriste said:


> Long trip! Beautiful pics.
> 
> We are now experiencing winter in MN. Got about an inch in Mpls. One town got 24". And finally temps in the 20sF. Latest frost on record. Ride with DD up to lake Sat. Enough ice on road partway up to text DDs' half sister not to come. About 4' on road into lake home, but DSIL went through with pickup and DD has AWD so we were fine. Had a wonderful Thanksgiving dinner that night with spatchcocked (I love that word) turkey. This am, the view across the lake looks like a Christmas card. Hate to leave today.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

I hope you are feeling better, Sugar!


sugarsugar said:


> Just checking in to mark my spot. Still catching up on the old TP. Havent read anything on this one yet. May need to do that in the morning.
> 
> I had to go to the doctor this morning.... have had a sore throat all week and getting worse, then coughing coughing and also a head cold. Had a terrible night last night. Anyway I have antibiotics as I have a chest infection... ( I knew I did, it felt like it). Havent been this bad in 3 years which is pretty good. So am off to bed bit earlier tonight.
> 
> ...


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

cindygecko said:


> Many thanks for the nice welcomes. Finally figured out how to post a pic of some of my latest projects.


Beautiful knitting! I love the towel, I keep think that one day I'll get to making a few for the kitchen, I think yours has me inspired to do just that after the holidays. :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> A major issue when you rely on driving for your job.


Absolutely!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> The difference a day makes


Holy moly! Good bye fall and hello winter all in a 24 hour period.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

What a great poem you've composed to so aptly describe the KTP! Positively delightful!!!



Fan said:


> Welcome to the new folks who have joined our tea party. I wrote this little verse as a tribute to all the good folk around our tea table. Enjoy.
> 
> The Tea Party by Fan 2016
> 
> ...


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

pacer said:


> Stopping in to say hello. Where does the time go? I was going to make dinner for Bella's family on Wednesday but I got extremely ill Tuesday afternoon so I have avoided the family this week. Bella has been in the hospital since Tuesday evening. She started coming down with the sniffles on Sunday. Unfortunately a simple cold virus is so bad for her that she ends up in the hospital. The family is hoping to be home for Thanksgiving.
> 
> Ed came home from the hospital on Thursday. That was good news from my SIL about her brother.
> 
> ...


So glad you have hot water again, Mary, and that you are feeling better. It does sound like the work schedules in your family are a little crazy! Hang in there!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

I got both sweaters down to working off the sleeves and then needed to get supper going (soup tonight), plus my hands needed a break. We have clouds moving in--rain is possible tonight, and we need it--so a good soup night. I'm still tired and considering taking melatonin tonight to get to sleep as I have work tomorrow... it usually gives me weird dreams, but I've been having those anyway lately, so what have I got to lose at this point?!

Welcome to the new voices! The towel is great (well all the projects are).

Off to check my soup.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> We still have our snow. Definitely a shock to the body! Neither one of us can get warm today. We went out for breakfast, stopped and got a newspaper, came home, and we both promptly fell asleep in our chairs! We woke up just in time to go to a fundraiser steak dinner at 1. Came home and have hibernated in our chairs under blankets ever since. And I just heard a quiet snore from the chair beside me...... Don't know why we are both so tired today.


The weather does that to me, today is lovely out there, was up to 66f but on cold days, my body wants to hibernate. I have almost enough padding to be able to do just that. :sm12:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

angelam said:


> Looks like a lovely pattern. Can't wait to see the finished work.


Thank you, if I can ever get past the increase rows it should be interesting. lol
Have to increase from 7 to 227 before any open work.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

What an event! Many other counties should take note of this and do likewise. How truly wonderful.



oneapril said:


> Thank you for the opening, Sam, and the summary, Kate and Darowil! It was a busy week, last week but I am caught up now. Thank you very much to Bonnie, Fan, Flo and Kaye for the recipes...I want to try them all and appreciate you all sharing! The Tea Party folks are the best! Hugs and prayers for those in need.
> 
> Friday was the Extraordinary Give, here in Lancaster County, PA. It is one day, 24 hours, set up for people to make on-line donations to the non-profit of their choice. 100% of the money donated goes directly to the nonprofit and many businesses and individuals also offer matching donations. All during the 24 hour period, there are "giving" parties and events all over the area, culminating in a big party at the convention center with multiple bands and food...all free to the public...everything donated!
> 
> $7.1 MILLION dollars was raised for 427 local organizations! How awesome is that?? (Lancaster County population is about 600,000 people). This was the 4th year for this event. I just wanted to share this wonderful event.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

I had to look up Petoskey rocks. Very cool! I'd like to have one for my collection.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Cashmeregma said:


> Yay on your losing weight! The doctor I'm seeing recommended apple cider each morning just for health and also for losing weight to have it 1/2 hr. Before each meal. I hope you aren't diabetic. I was pre-diabetic but no longer. Hope this will happen for you too. Big Hugs Julie. Sounds like we are on this journey together and we are both at about the same age where the weight just piles on even when eating less and healthier. Not an easy journey for sure. You can be very proud of what you have done.!???? You and me when we are skinny. :sm24: :sm24: :sm23:


You go, girls!!! You inspire others!


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

thewren said:


> joy - could you call the gas company and see if there is someone there who hooks up stoves? what is the big holdup? --- sam


Right, here, Joy, the gas company will hook up appliances if asked, and add the cost to the monthly bill, in installments if needed.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Welcome to the tea party desertgirl. Hope you will join in again and share; we love seeing pictures and hearing what each other has on the needles/hooks. Always room for more folks here!


desertgirl said:


> Love all the recipes, thank you!
> I knit socks, love the yarn from Hobby Lobby, Premier wool free variegated.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Welcome to the newcomers.
I'm just reading. Have family here and busy, talkative, wonderful day. But too tired to comment.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

That is amazing. I knew they could detect hypertension, but I didn't know the eye docs could detect other illnesses, as well.


Sorlenna said:


> Amazing what the eyes can tell us. It was actually Bub's eye doctor who caught on to his muscular dystrophy. This doctor was one of only a few in the country who would recognize it. Right place, right time, as they say!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Had never hear of this stone so googled it. Really interesting. Are they commonly found?


pacer said:


> Sounds like you made the most of the time you were in Michigan. Were you looking for a Petoskey stone?


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Gweniepooh said:


> TA-DA!!!!!! Finished the shark blanket! I made significant changes to the pattern (a first for me to do so intentionally) and am pretty pleased about it. If I ever do another one I want to try and elongate the head section more like a real shark and not intimidated at trying to do so.
> 
> Now to start on the afghan for oldest DD.


Love the shark, Gwen!! That's a lot of work and looks great!!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

gottastch said:


> It was great, Sam...pretty commercialized now but the fort was great to see and the views were spectacular. DH booked a slow cruise for the way over and didn't tell me but on the way back he booked the fast cruise and it was fast with a big jet of water out the back end! I am a little nervous on big water like that but it wasn't far to get across and back to the mainland so it was kinda fun, actually (shhhh, don't tell him :sm06: ). I'm hoping we can take a more extensive driving trip after DH retires. He is thinking another 5 years but we will see. He really loves his job and it made me laugh when I was reading the posts about what I would call automatic lights that come on as you enter a room. He is an inside salesman for a nationwide electrical wholesaler so doesn't deal with retail sales at all...mostly industrial sales selling parts when machines break down, etc. He has access to all those new-fangled lights and thinks it would be fantastic to outfit our house with all the motion sensor lighting but he says they are pretty sensitive yet and are being tailored more and more toward residential use but he thinks it wouldn't be good to have in the house with kitties turning them on and off all night as they do what they do at night :sm01:


Sounds like a great trip!

Lol! Your DH is most sensible about not putting the sensor lights in the house with kitties. lolol


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

What a cute idea Sam.


thewren said:


> another great sweater sonja - i think the snowmen look great. i'm curious - is it possible to knit horizontal button holes. you could always make your buttons and make them look like snowballs. --- sam


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

gottastch said:


> Yes, yes, yes Tami...Petosky, that's it. We actually found a couple small ones. That's plenty good for us as a momento of our trip. The yarn store is is more of a quilt shop...Gloria's Happy Hooker :sm02: but she had lots of knitting supplies and some yarn that was fun to look through. She also has her two Dalmations in the shop with her, so be prepared. The female was very stand-offish but the male's name was Casey and he sat next to my husband on a little couch in the shop and wanted "scratchies" behind his ears the whole time I was looking. Kept DH occupied, that's for sure.
> 
> We got take-out one of the nights we were in Sioux Ste. Marie and ate very near that campground. I was envious thinking how much fun it would be to have a little RV to travel in and stay at a campground like that :sm01: :sm01: :sm01:


I also want a little RV for camping, the ground and I are starting to have issues, even the best air mattress can only do so much.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Oh KayeJo I can most definitely empathize with the ticket as I got one on last Tuesday. I stopped at a red light, looked and say a car coming but truly believed (and STILL do) that there was plenty of time to go ahead and turn right. Even saw the police car behind the car. Turned right, as is allowed and low and behold got pulled over. Officer claimed that the car was already into the intersection when I pulled out (I know it was not but not a camera at that intersection) and said the car I pulled out in front of had to slam on their brakes. I even remember looking in mirror to make sure I had not cut anyone off. When he (officer) handed me the ticket he changed his story saying they did not have to slam on their brakes but did have to put on their brakes some. Said I could pay the ticket or contest it in court with court date of Jan.10. Well with no camera at the intersection DH and I both felt that I couldn't prove I had turned with enough time so went ahead and paid it; citation was for failure to yield and cost me....ready for this...$198.00! Really hurt at this time of year especially but whatever. It's done and over with.


Holy cow! That's a lot considering that you did stop, but as you say, oh well, what can you realistically do about it. Too bad you don't have one of those cameras on your van, I want one of those for David's semi.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Poledra65 said:


> Oh I'm so sorry, that was very insensitive of them to not respond and then in such a lack luster manner, if they had already made plans, they could have just told you ahead. It is wonderful though that your grandson and family are going to be there, and this way you will be able to really enjoy the time with just them, it will still be wonderful, and your grandson and family sound like a wonderful bunch of people, helping with packing and unpacking and such, give them hugs from us.


Kaye is so right, enjoy the small, less hectic dinner and many less dishes!! :sm24:


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> What a great poem you've composed to so aptly describe the KTP! Positively delightful!!!


Thank you Gwen, it's a pleasure to express myself this way.
By the way, I think spatchcocked turkey, could be one that's flattened out to cook.??


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Okay now what is a spatchcocked turkey? I've heard of a turducken but not this.


It's usually done with a chicken. 
http://www.jamieoliver.com/news-and-features/features/how-to-spatchcock-a-chicken/


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Thank you for sharing your experience with us. Hugs!


Sorlenna said:


> He had surgery for drooping eyelids, but that is about the extent of treatment for his type (OPMD). It is a late onset type (symptoms not appearing until around age 40 or so). Some types of MD have treatment options and others not so much. Some types will cause rapid deterioration and death (not his type). We'd never heard of this before his diagnosis--apparently rare, but we were looking at old family pictures and could see it in his ancestors' eyes also. They never knew they had it but have passed it on in their genes.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Welcome cindygecko! In case you didn't know we continue all week and Sam starts us anew on late Friday afternoon. Please join in and share your knitting and love of life. We have several folks that are in the medical profession or retired from it here and everyone is a "family member". Stay warm in your area as I hear it is really getting cold there!



cindygecko said:


> Hi! Just read all 30 pages of your tea party! Enjoyed the poem, the pics, how nice everyone is to each other, and the recipes! just set the tea party on watch thanks for that explanation! I am from Michigan totally addicted to knitting, and a retired RN. I like to make accessories for charities and family of course.
> Hope everyone has something nice happen for them today!


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

That is amazing, Kathleendoris.


Kathleendoris said:


> Gwen, that is fabulous! Is it for a grandson? I forget. Whoever it is for will love it. The stitch pattern look interesting, but it is hard to see just what it is. Great work!
> 
> I finally got around to ordering the yarn for my shark this evening - it is a very dark grey with lighter flecks, or at least that is the way it looks. I wish I could have found something I liked in store, but, as usual, ended up on the Internet.
> 
> ...


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

pacer said:


> Busy day for Matthew and me. We went to an art/craft sale. His art teacher invited him and showed him things that people do with their ceramics. It was so much fun. Matthew bought a piece of ceramics because he loved the texture and how it feels in his hands. He ordered a piece to be made by a lady for his best friend.
> 
> Pictures from today's outing.


Such will power you have, Mary!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Lovely work Cindygecko. By any chance is the hanging dish towel the pattern that was shared by Knitwit (forget full name) on the main digest? I just copied that pattern and hope to get a few done for family for Christmas. Of course I've also got a throw to finish first but thankfully our family gathering will actually be mid January so I have a bit more time. You've done some very nice work!



cindygecko said:


> Many thanks for the nice welcomes. Finally figured out how to post a pic of some of my latest projects.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Wow! When the news said how much snow the northeast USA was getting I wondered if you had snow. I'd say you had plenty! Stay safe and warm.


Cashmeregma said:


> The difference a day makes


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

gottastch said:


> Some tasty recipes there, Sam!
> 
> Sorry to hear of the illnesses and sadness. Hope all get well, stabilize and feel better!
> 
> ...


Just go and enjoy a beautiful meal. Don't look at it as a commentary on your skills. I saw your more than amazing Christmas stockings! You have awesome skills. Just relax and know that each person has different strengths to complement one another, not compete! (Ok, Gottastch...I'm finished!)

Your Christmas stockings are works of art - thank you for sharing the photos and glad to have you at the Tea Party!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Ditto from me to Mambrose 3. Missed your post but know you are welcome here.


tami_ohio said:


> Mambrose3, welcome to the Tea Party!


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

katy said:


> I just wanted to say thank you for all these wonderful recipes and for all the work you do for us.


Welcome, Katy!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

gottastch said:


> Yes, yes, yes Tami...Petosky, that's it. We actually found a couple small ones. That's plenty good for us as a momento of our trip. The yarn store is is more of a quilt shop...Gloria's Happy Hooker :sm02: but she had lots of knitting supplies and some yarn that was fun to look through. She also has her two Dalmations in the shop with her, so be prepared. The female was very stand-offish but the male's name was Casey and he sat next to my husband on a little couch in the shop and wanted "scratchies" behind his ears the whole time I was looking. Kept DH occupied, that's for sure.
> 
> We got take-out one of the nights we were in Sioux Ste. Marie and ate very near that campground. I was envious thinking how much fun it would be to have a little RV to travel in and stay at a campground like that :sm01: :sm01: :sm01:


I am not sure I spelled Petosky correctly, but we have been through there. I will try to remember Gloria's the next time we get up that way. If you get up to Marquette, look for The Knitter's Niche. Tricia is wonderful! Lots of local to Michigan yarns. She is the first to have taught me to knit sweaters from my measurements. She is one who can see the end result and work back to figure out how to do something. Sees a sweater she likes, and in a short time, has it made! I had no clue what she was telling me to do, but DH knew what she was talking about, and off they went, with me taking notes! With those notes, and new measurements and gauge, DH could help me knit a sweater. I am so math challenged that I had no clue what they were talking about. I did Designer1234's workshop, which made more sense to me, just have to finish my sweater from that. We really enjoy our RV. If you ever get the chance, try it!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

We have had lots of new folks popping in lately and I just wanted to say that if I missed welcoming you know you are welcomed from me too! Love hearing from everyone and new folks just keep the "spice of life" increasing. Please join in and share with us your knitting, life & loves.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I got both sweaters down to working off the sleeves and then needed to get supper going (soup tonight), plus my hands needed a break. We have clouds moving in--rain is possible tonight, and we need it--so a good soup night. I'm still tired and considering taking melatonin tonight to get to sleep as I have work tomorrow... it usually gives me weird dreams, but I've been having those anyway lately, so what have I got to lose at this point?!
> 
> Welcome to the new voices! The towel is great (well all the projects are).
> 
> Off to check my soup.


Hope you sleep better tonight, with no weird dreams. I know better than to take Melatonin, as it actually gives me nightmares. First night or 2 might be weird dreams, but each night gets progressively worse. By the 3rd night, it's nightmares that I can wake up, go to the bathroom, and go back to sleep, only to pick up the dream right where I left off.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> The weather does that to me, today is lovely out there, was up to 66f but on cold days, my body wants to hibernate. I have almost enough padding to be able to do just that. :sm12:


 :sm09: I definitely have enough padding, but it doesn't keep me warm!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

You gave me a giggle thinking of cats roaming around in a house with sensor lighting. I can just imagine how it would be here with our 6 dogs creating a light show doing the same thing. Would last about 1 minute before DH made some major changes! LOL



gottastch said:


> It was great, Sam...pretty commercialized now but the fort was great to see and the views were spectacular. DH booked a slow cruise for the way over and didn't tell me but on the way back he booked the fast cruise and it was fast with a big jet of water out the back end! I am a little nervous on big water like that but it wasn't far to get across and back to the mainland so it was kinda fun, actually (shhhh, don't tell him :sm06: ). I'm hoping we can take a more extensive driving trip after DH retires. He is thinking another 5 years but we will see. He really loves his job and it made me laugh when I was reading the posts about what I would call automatic lights that come on as you enter a room. He is an inside salesman for a nationwide electrical wholesaler so doesn't deal with retail sales at all...mostly industrial sales selling parts when machines break down, etc. He has access to all those new-fangled lights and thinks it would be fantastic to outfit our house with all the motion sensor lighting but he says they are pretty sensitive yet and are being tailored more and more toward residential use but he thinks it wouldn't be good to have in the house with kitties turning them on and off all night as they do what they do at night :sm01:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Had never hear of this stone so googled it. Really interesting. Are they commonly found?


They are very common in that area. Easily found on the lake shore if you know what you are looking for.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Hi, Junelouise!


Junelouise said:


> [
> Bonnie, did you post the Fast and Fabulous fruitcake recipe last week? I saw it mentioned in the summary. I have made this recipe for years..really quick and easy! I have to make 2 of them as my DH wants one all to himself! I make Christmas goodie tins for family and friends as well.
> 
> June
> ...


[/quote]


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I also want a little RV for camping, the ground and I are starting to have issues, even the best air mattress can only do so much.


 :sm24: There is a short 5th wheel for sale just down the road from me............. :sm23: Just sayin.....


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Nice! Love the colors, Kaye!


Poledra65 said:


> The progress on the Light and Up Shawl so far.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Holy cow! That's a lot considering that you did stop, but as you say, oh well, what can you realistically do about it. Too bad you don't have one of those cameras on your van, I want one of those for David's semi.


Do you have a Dollar General near by? They have them for about $18 right now! Just bought 2, and had bought 1 in Vermont at the RV rally for about $250.

If I can find another one, would you like me to get it and send it to you?


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Hope you sleep better tonight, with no weird dreams. I know better than to take Melatonin, as it actually gives me nightmares. First night or 2 might be weird dreams, but each night gets progressively worse. By the 3rd night, it's nightmares that I can wake up, go to the bathroom, and go back to sleep, only to pick up the dream right where I left off.


That's what I'm worried about, but I have not ever taken it two nights in a row for that reason, and I have to feel pretty desperate for sleep to take it at all. I'll have my tea first and see how I feel.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> That's what I'm worried about, but I have not ever taken it two nights in a row for that reason, and I have to feel pretty desperate for sleep to take it at all. I'll have my tea first and see how I feel.


Hope you sleep well with no bad dreams.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Oh how I wish I could get it! We had an older RV many years ago (bought it from my DB in Wisconsin) but at the time never used it much so ended up selling it. I would love to have a small one now. I'd be on the road as much as $$ would allow. Just pack up the dogs and head out Spring through Fall. What a dream come true that would be.


tami_ohio said:


> :sm24: There is a short 5th wheel for sale just down the road from me............. :sm23: Just sayin.....


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Love it, Ninj!♡


gagesmom said:


> 12:15am and time to be in bed????
> 
> Did this one up tonight☺
> 
> Snowing out there and it is staying (for now)❄⛄


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Hugs and prayers for. God bless you as you care for your dear husband.


Railyn said:


> Parkinson's is terrible. The stumbling while walking is the easy part to put up with. It affects moods, reason, memory, etc. too. I never know what DH will be like one day to the next. Some days he is good and other days he is angry at everything. The newest thing is to throw thing across the room when things displease him. He know it is not the thing to do and aims carefully but it is still very hard to live with. When he first got word he had Parkinson's I was not so concerned. I thought the shaking and stumbling were Parkinson's and that wouldn't be too hard to live with. Was I ever wrong! It is hard on the person and the caregivers. Difficult to see someone who was very active and very smart to change into someone mentally and physically handicapped. It is also rather painful. For example, we had decided that it is unsafe for him to drive and that was so hard on him. It is a balancing act deciding what he can and can't do and that changes daily. Yes, it is a very sad disease.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Well caught an error on the throw (my knitting was not so "heavenly"...i.e the Heavenly Throw pattern) so since only had done about 15 rows just frogged it. One of these days I remember not to start something when getting tired; happens all the time...LOL.

Have regular appointment with RA doctor tomorrow morning. Going to talk to him about how much pain I've had the past month or so while there. *Julie* how did your appointment go Monday as you are a day ahead of us?

Need to go get something to eat. Had a salad for lunch kind of late, took a nap and slept too long (nothing new). Didn't fix dinner since DH had already fixed himself something so here it is a little past 7:30 pm and now I'm hungry. Will go rummage around and fix myself some canned soup or cereal or oatmeal....Hope to TTYL but if not play nice and lots of hugs and well wishes flying your way. gwen


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Junelouise said:


> Bonnie..this is our first time being "snowbirds" to Florida. We retired last December, but I had gallbladder surgery and places are booked up a year in advance, so we waited until this winter to go south! Looking forward to not shovelling snow!
> 
> June


Good for you, June! Enjoy the sunshine!!


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Swedenme said:


> Could have done with a sensor inthe bathroom this morning . It's very dark here and I didn't put any lights on as I headed to the bathroom got the fright of my life as I went to shut the door and stood on something ( mishka) that let out a good telling off to me and then proceeded to refuse to move till I shouted as I really needed to be in the bathroom
> So much for being quiet and considerate trying not to wake the house up


What a picture, Sonja - you make me laugh...not at you of course, just with you! :sm11:


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Adorable!


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

So happy you are feeling better, Denise!


nicho said:


> Thanks to everyone for your good wishes re my latest setback. I appreciate all the good thoughts. Must have helped! While Wednesday was a write-off due to pain from the massive spasm, I felt pretty good on Thursday and even had a few small walks using the walker. I could probably have walked without it, but the latest spasm has robbed me of my confidence and I want it close by in case another spasm hits. But I was feeling so good, the hospital contacted the rehab hospital for the first available bed. Was supposed to be on Saturday, but a bed became available on Friday, so I was moved here about lunchtime. A bit nervous about resuming exercises but the physios are very good and will not make me attempt anything too taxing (I hope!) Two sessions so far have been very gentle.
> 
> Doctor is not sure what set off the initial pain. Something I did during physio on the Tuesday and twisting the wrong way when I tried to drive on Wednesday. But he is fairly confident it won't happen again, although he said that before the most recent episode a few days ago, so I'm not too sure that he knows when and if it will happen again. Better not happen while we are away next year!
> 
> ...


----------



## desertgirl (Jan 26, 2013)

We are dealing with early Parkinson's, also. Terribly hard for him. Hard for me, too.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> :sm09: I definitely have enough padding, but it doesn't keep me warm!


lol, me too, I get cold way too easy.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> You gave me a giggle thinking of cats roaming around in a house with sensor lighting. I can just imagine how it would be here with our 6 dogs creating a light show doing the same thing. Would last about 1 minute before DH made some major changes! LOL


LOL! Could you imagine, motion sensor light, motion sensor faucets... Cats, dogs...lolol


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

pacer said:


> Thanks. I know our Thanksgiving will be nice. I will get to knit while the guys are in the kitchen. I don't make the holiday meals, I get the honors of putting away leftovers and cleaning up the mess made while the guys make the meal. I do the prep dishes while food is cooking and then wash the rest of the dishes after we are all done with the meal so it is not quite so bad.


I would like that system, Mary! Relax and enjoy!!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Do you have a Dollar General near by? They have them for about $18 right now! Just bought 2, and had bought 1 in Vermont at the RV rally for about $250.
> 
> If I can find another one, would you like me to get it and send it to you?


Oh wow, thanks, I'll stop in at our dollar general in the next couple days, I'll get one for the truck and one for the personal vehicle. We have a couple dollar generals between here and Scottsbluff so shouldn't be too hard to find one or two. :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Nice to have you pop in, Janallyn! We would love to see some of your silk painting.



Janallyn said:


> Hi, I hope I can find this again, such a good idea, happy and hopeful and fun
> 
> Thank you
> Jan


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Well caught an error on the throw (my knitting was not so "heavenly"...i.e the Heavenly Throw pattern) so since only had done about 15 rows just frogged it. One of these days I remember not to start something when getting tired; happens all the time...LOL.
> 
> Have regular appointment with RA doctor tomorrow morning. Going to talk to him about how much pain I've had the past month or so while there. *Julie* how did your appointment go Monday as you are a day ahead of us?
> 
> Need to go get something to eat. Had a salad for lunch kind of late, took a nap and slept too long (nothing new). Didn't fix dinner since DH had already fixed himself something so here it is a little past 7:30 pm and now I'm hungry. Will go rummage around and fix myself some canned soup or cereal or oatmeal....Hope to TTYL but if not play nice and lots of hugs and well wishes flying your way. gwen


I hope that they can do something about the pain, they ruled our RA for Marla so it's the other kind, the meds they put her on seem to work pretty well. 
I was wondering the same thing, re Julies doc appt. 
I resorted to mac n cheese with mixed veggies and chunked ham in it.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

desertgirl said:


> We are dealing with early Parkinson's, also. Terribly hard for him. Hard for me, too.


I'm so sorry, I can't even imagine how hard it has to be on those of you going through this with this disease.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:



> Lovely work Cindygecko. By any chance is the hanging dish towel the pattern that was shared by Knitwit (forget full name) on the main digest? I just copied that pattern and hope to get a few done for family for Christmas. Of course I've also got a throw to finish first but thankfully our family gathering will actually be mid January so I have a bit more time. You've done some very nice work!


I don't go out to main at all anymore..could you post a link to the posting. Thanks.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Well, the Wizard of Oz is on so I'm going to watch while I knit and wait for David to call. Have a good evening and I'll probably check in again later.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Wow!, lots of newcomers this week, welcome & looking forward to hearing more from you.
Cindygecho, lovely knitting, I really like the pink cowl.
Margaret, we are watching a program on Discovery about "The Ghan" a train that runs from Adelaide across Australia, lovely scenery. Have you been on it?

Daralene, lovey rose, too bad its under snow today


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Railyn said:


> I am really "bummed out" about Thanksgiving this year. We moved into our new house and I had planned on having Thanksgiving dinner to show it off to the family. We worked very hard to get the living room/ kitchen area ready, invited the family, etc. Only one family responded to my invitation and when I asked again they all said something like "we will talk about it" so DH had his fill and wrote an e-mail to the family and said that we didn't mean to intrude in their family plans so we were not going to do a Thanksgiving dinner this year. Would you believe that no one answered his e-mail. Really got my feelings hurt. I am going to cook dinner for you grandson and family as they were so kind to respond. I am not understand as my kids are usually kind and thoughtful. Now I have no idea what we will do about Christmas!!!!! Feeling very sad.


I am so sorry that your family has hurt you so much.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Love and prayers to all. We had a great time with DBIL and DSIL here and I did their Medicare re-enrollments and did some shopping. But, now I'm all stuffy and not feeling very good.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> This is what is just down the road from me today hasn't got here yet but it's starting to freeze out there


That is awful! Stay safe.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> The difference a day makes


Wow! Winter has arrived at your place.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> TA-DA!!!!!! Finished the shark blanket! I made significant changes to the pattern (a first for me to do so intentionally) and am pretty pleased about it. If I ever do another one I want to try and elongate the head section more like a real shark and not intimidated at trying to do so.
> 
> Now to start on the afghan for oldest DD.


Nice one.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Okay now what is a spatchcocked turkey? I've heard of a turducken but not this. EDIT: did a google search and this is very interesting; for other that aren't familiar with this it is a way of removing the backbone of the raw turkey and cooking it flat. Supposed to render juicier meat and crisper skin. May give it a try but will need a good pair of poultry shears first. Learn so much here.


I've never tried it but I think it's supposed to cook much faster that way too

Sorry to hear about your ticket, sometimes I think they give tickets just because they have a bug up their butt on a particular day???? I must say I've been lucky & never got one


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

pacer said:


> Busy day for Matthew and me. We went to an art/craft sale. His art teacher invited him and showed him things that people do with their ceramics. It was so much fun. Matthew bought a piece of ceramics because he loved the texture and how it feels in his hands. He ordered a piece to be made by a lady for his best friend.
> 
> Pictures from today's outing.


How could you possibly walk away without buying???


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I go every spring & clean up around my moms, step-dad & his parents &DHs parents & grandparents graves.


My mom didn't want a headstone for her or dad. She said it would be easier for the cemetery to keep the graves tidy if they just had a plaque. We followed her wishes.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Poledra65 said:


> Welcome to the party, come back often.


 :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I have my grandmothers cast alluminum roaster, heavy as heck but does a great job of the turkey
> 
> Very miserable & cold here today, only -5C/22F but add in the nasty wind & its -14C/7F


When I was moving, I gave my SIL my aluminum roaster, thinking I wouldn't need it. Sorry now.


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Kaye love the dress!! The people and white are gorgeous together!

Love no bake cheese cakes can't eat baked ones cause of the eggs. Dr told me last week to try just the white of the egg as its the yolk that bothers most people. I tried 1 bite yesterday and didn't get sick so next time will try 2 bites. Would be nice to have the option.

Happy belated birthday Luke! They grow so fast!! Mia will be 1 a week from tomorrow/Monday where has the time gone seems like last week we were walking the halls of the hospital.

Can't remember what else I wanted to comment on from last week. Have been reading along just no much time to comment. Have a hole in my index finger from knitting with my karbonz needles very tender have ordered a ring thimble to help. Have been doing quite a few hats and have more to do so hitting the same spot to much I guess.

Prayers and hugs for all


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

thewren said:


> i told daniel once he was setting women back a couple hundred years - it was not appreciated by either heather or daniel. we decided not to discuss it again. told heather i hadn't raised her to become some other man's chattel. --- sam


Good for you, Sam. I loved my DH but he was a control freak. We had many hot and heavy words about it. He mellowed as the years passed because he was dependant on me.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Fan said:


> Welcome to the new folks who have joined our tea party. I wrote this little verse as a tribute to all the good folk around our tea table. Enjoy.
> 
> The Tea Party by Fan 2016
> 
> ...


Thank you, Fan! Lovely!!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

budasha said:


> My mom didn't want a headstone for her or dad. She said it would be easier for the cemetery to keep the graves tidy if they just had a plaque. We followed her wishes.


Some cemeteries now only do flat plaques, to make it easy to mow.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Well caught an error on the throw (my knitting was not so "heavenly"...i.e the Heavenly Throw pattern) so since only had done about 15 rows just frogged it. One of these days I remember not to start something when getting tired; happens all the time...LOL.
> 
> Have regular appointment with RA doctor tomorrow morning. Going to talk to him about how much pain I've had the past month or so while there. *Julie* how did your appointment go Monday as you are a day ahead of us?
> 
> Need to go get something to eat. Had a salad for lunch kind of late, took a nap and slept too long (nothing new). Didn't fix dinner since DH had already fixed himself something so here it is a little past 7:30 pm and now I'm hungry. Will go rummage around and fix myself some canned soup or cereal or oatmeal....Hope to TTYL but if not play nice and lots of hugs and well wishes flying your way. gwen


So glad you are going to see the RA doctor. Hope the Dr. can find something to help you with your pain. I expect he will do a complete workup first to determine which type of RA you have, if it truly is RA, or something else and even the workup will hopefully give you peace of mind. Weather changes often cause increased pain. Julie, how did you come out?


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Oh how I wish I could get it! We had an older RV many years ago (bought it from my DB in Wisconsin) but at the time never used it much so ended up selling it. I would love to have a small one now. I'd be on the road as much as $$ would allow. Just pack up the dogs and head out Spring through Fall. What a dream come true that would be.


I think you would need a bigger one than what is for sale down the road. With your big dogs, there wouldn't be any room for you and Brantley! This is a really small 5th wheel. And Brantley would need the hitch in the bed of the truck for it. Would love to have you come up, though. And even to spend time in a camp ground with you!

The one down the road from me is shorter than my class A.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

oneapril said:


> Thank you, Fan! Lovely!!


Thank you April.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

desertgirl said:


> We are dealing with early Parkinson's, also. Terribly hard for him. Hard for me, too.


I will add you both to my prayers.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Thank you Mel, sounds like you've had a good weekend so far, next movie night, take a pillow and fluffy blanket, yoga pad wouldn't be a bad idea or folding lawn chair.
> I need to pull up my Christmas decorations in the next few days, need to excavate so I can get to the tree, I actually have a place to put it up this year.


I started to pull all my decorations out in the basement, ready to put them up. I decided I would make my door decoration instead of buying one. I'm quite pleased with it. Will post as photo as soon as I can.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Oh wow, thanks, I'll stop in at our dollar general in the next couple days, I'll get one for the truck and one for the personal vehicle. We have a couple dollar generals between here and Scottsbluff so shouldn't be too hard to find one or two. :sm24: :sm24:


They were on sale for 3 days for $12, I think, but full price was $18. Good thing? The charging cord is the same for our expensive one! Which is why DH bought it/them, because he knows how well such things last, as he has replaced the charging cord for our small GPS at least 6 times.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> It is a free pattern from Red Heart called Heavenly throw. Uses bulky yarn (I'm using Bernat Softee Chunky) and size 17 needles so it should go pretty quickly; very basic but pleasing. I've already got 14 rows done. Here is the link to it. http://www.redheart.com/search?q=Heavenly+throw%3Arelevance&pageViewMode=grid&newArrivals=false&privateSales=false
> 
> Hope the link works. Edit: worked for me. Oh the color I'm doing is a soft seagreen.


Nice throw. I'm doing a scarf with a similar pattern. I keep saying I will post photos and I will one of these days. :sm12:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Love and prayers to all. We had a great time with DBIL and DSIL here and I did their Medicare re-enrollments and did some shopping. But, now I'm all stuffy and not feeling very good.


Hope you feel better soon.


----------



## Nannyof6GS (Sep 27, 2011)

Fan said:


> Welcome to the new folks who have joined our tea party. I wrote this little verse as a tribute to all the good folk around our tea table. Enjoy.
> 
> The Tea Party by Fan 2016
> 
> ...


Bravo, Fan!!!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> About one dessert spoon in water- I have learned to like it, although at first I dissolved a small quantity of honey to drink with it.


I put apple cider vinegar in my bone broth and I rather like it. I might just try your method too. I cooked pork tenderloin tonight and it called for 1/3 c. of apple cider vinegar in the sauce. It also called for apple slices. I didn't have an apple so I used apple sauce. I think it wasn't quite the thing to do but it tasted okay.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I better get DS & DH to get it down tomorrow as DS is off to see Specialist in Saskatoon on Monday, then back to work Tuesday & he's in for 21 shifts this time(he's excited as he bought 30 cows & 7 days OT will help out paying for them but I'm not sure it's good for his health)
> My decorations are stored in the stairwell to the basement so have to get them down with a tall ladder


Hasn't your DS received an explicit diagnosis yet?


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Parkinson's can be so terrible. I know a fellow who's only 63 or 64 & he hobbies around like he's 80, so sad


My niece's husband has just been diagnosed with Parkinson's. He has just gotten over throat cancer and now this.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

It is an awesome event, Kaye. My employer set up a computer room for employees wishing to make the on-line donations. Our company of about 100 employees gave nearly $5000. People really are generous if they know it will help others. I, too, wish Elm could participate in such a day of giving. If places of worship and businesses know there are needs, it is amazing how people step up to help.



Poledra65 said:


> Wow! That's fabulous! Too bad that Joy doesn't have something like that in her neck of the woods, would help Elm and the whole city tremendously. What a great cause and a lot of money raised.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Not feeling so much overwhelmed as disorganized this holiday. I usually have the frozen dishes made by this time on Saturday and the breads dried and broken into pieces for the dressing/stuffing along with the fresh vegetables prepped and chopped for the dressing, the meat thawed, and whatever else at least purchased as needed. This year 3 of the turkeys donated are thawing at the home of one of the GED teachers; hams, sweet potatoes and green beans will arrive on Tuesday sometime. They are being donated by a gentleman Susan knows who has some kind of connection to the meatcutter's union or grocery store owners, or something like that. Multiple turkeys and other items were given to Elm last year. Right now I have no idea what we will serve for desserts, but God has not failed to feed His sheep yet at Elm. I've bought extra coffee and we will have plenty of fruit punch to drink. I have a huge trash can bag (unused, of course!!! and clean) full of bits and pieces of breads left from all the sandwiches we've been making over the last several months for the dressing. Honestly, I'll be happy to get it out of my freezer. The collection will begin again as soon as we get to Friday after the holiday and begin making bagged lunches again. :sm12: :sm12: :sm12:
> 
> We will not do a holiday meal on Christmas because it falls on a Sunday this year and we will be at church until at least noon. However, we are talking about having our usual Christmas Eve soup open house--just for a larger crowd and gather at Elm. We may do something similar for New Year's Eve just as we did last year.
> 
> ...


You and your helpers are doing such good work. I applaud all of you. I hope that you will get lots of food donations so that you can feed all those in need.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Thanks, Angela, but I am not exhausted at all--just a little disorganized re holiday meal prep. Things will work out and whatever is not will be survived. If there is a problem, I will explain it to the folks and they will accept it or they are free to leave without participating. Several times over the last weeks, I've had to explain that foods promised had not be provided by the other party to the agreement by which Susan obtained the facility and we share out to all as fairly as foods permitted. Anyone unhappy with that decision was not forced to stay and what they refused would be given to another one in need who invariably showed up after the others had left.
> 
> The numbers of homeless men *and* women are increasing rapidly in our part of the city--often with children and teens in the families. We've provided groceries to at least 4 or 5 families/couples this week.
> 
> Ohio Joy


It's so sad that homelessness is on the increase. I wonder how your country and mine can contribute to other needy countries and yet our own falls between the cracks.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

So glad to have you join us, desertgirl! 


desertgirl said:


> Love all the recipes, thank you!
> I knit socks, love the yarn from Hobby Lobby, Premier wool free variegated.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Junelouise said:


> [
> Bonnie, did you post the Fast and Fabulous fruitcake recipe last week? I saw it mentioned in the summary. I have made this recipe for years..really quick and easy! I have to make 2 of them as my DH wants one all to himself! I make Christmas goodie tins for family and friends as well.
> 
> June
> ...


[/quote]

June, are you a newcomer to our Tea Party? Glad to see you. Drop in whenever you can. We talk about all kinds of things, as you will discover if you stay with us.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

cindygecko said:


> Hi! Just read all 30 pages of your tea party! Enjoyed the poem, the pics, how nice everyone is to each other, and the recipes! just set the tea party on watch thanks for that explanation! I am from Michigan totally addicted to knitting, and a retired RN. I like to make accessories for charities and family of course.
> Hope everyone has something nice happen for them today!


Welcome, Cindy!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> I grew up on oleo/margarine. I now use only butter. Our bodies know what to do with butter. Oleo/margarine is only one molecule away from being plastic. Oleo was originally developed to but weight on pigs. When it was discovered that it was bad for the pigs, it was no longer given to pigs, but given to us! :sm06: No wonder we all are over weight, and having our arteries clogged.
> 
> Hope all who are ill, are soon well again.


You know, it's strange. When my DH was going to cardiac exercises, they were pushing Becel margarine at the hospital as being better than butter. I have switched back to butter.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Swedenme said:


> Wow that's a lot of money April . Well done Lancaster county


The organizers do such a great job.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

kehinkle said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Posting from my phone as wifi not working well.
> 
> ...


What gorgeous pictures!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Welcome, Katy! I don't think I've seen you at the tea party before. Hope you will stop in often and tell us what you are working on.


From me too.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Railyn said:


> My youngest daughter called today with an explanation as to why a couple of my kids didn't reply to their dad's text re:Thanksgiving and I am feeling better. I told her that I did feel abandoned and so wish they would have called or something. The daughter who lives in Houston just had surgery on her ankle and can't drive yet. Her husband is an airline pilot and he has to work Thanksgiving. Another daughter is going to spend the time with her husband at their farm in Arkansas. I understand but wish she would have told me. Also THanksgiving is her birthday so it would be a double celebration. The third daughter's husbands family is having a big reunion. She doesn't want to go but I suggested that she really should. That leaves my son with no explanation. He is like his father and not very communicative so I guess I have to overlook his disinterest.
> I enjoy a pity party, shed a few tears and feel better now. I thank each person who sent words of encouragement. It is surprising that friends one has never met can be so insightful and helpful.
> Hugs,
> Marilyn


I'm so glad you heard from your children and know that they haven't ignored you.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

thewren said:


> wow - those must have been some wild parties to make that much money in donations. lol congratulations on a well run campaign. --- sam


It is amazing.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> 12:15am and time to be in bed????
> 
> Did this one up tonight☺
> 
> Snowing out there and it is staying (for now)❄⛄


I see you're back to your knitting ninja. Keep at it.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

cindygecko said:


> Many thanks for the nice welcomes. Finally figured out how to post a pic of some of my latest projects.


Lovely knitting, Cindy, and beautiful colors!


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Cashmeregma said:


> The difference a day makes


Yikes! It was the same here...yesterday I didn't even need to wear a coat while walking the dog. Today, the winds are hawking and there have been snow flurries. I was hoping for 70° straight thru to February!!


----------



## nicho (Apr 24, 2011)

Fan, love your poem about the TP. Sums it perfectly.

Welcome to the newcomers. I look forward to getting to know you.

Margaret, hope Elizabeth is over her infection now.

Cathy, hope the cold has not got worse since yesterday.

Had a gym session this morning so am feeling a little sore. Think a heat pack and a snooze are in my immediate future!

See you later!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Railyn said:


> Parkinson's is terrible. The stumbling while walking is the easy part to put up with. It affects moods, reason, memory, etc. too. I never know what DH will be like one day to the next. Some days he is good and other days he is angry at everything. The newest thing is to throw thing across the room when things displease him. He know it is not the thing to do and aims carefully but it is still very hard to live with. When he first got word he had Parkinson's I was not so concerned. I thought the shaking and stumbling were Parkinson's and that wouldn't be too hard to live with. Was I ever wrong! It is hard on the person and the caregivers. Difficult to see someone who was very active and very smart to change into someone mentally and physically handicapped. It is also rather painful. For example, we had decided that it is unsafe for him to drive and that was so hard on him. It is a balancing act deciding what he can and can't do and that changes daily. Yes, it is a very sad disease.


I'm sure the reason for his throwing things is his frustration at not being able to do what he once could. I know it's hard to live with because I went through things similar with my DH and I can't forgive myself for being so hard on him. Fortunately, my DH knew that he was unable to drive and made peace with it. I wish I could.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Junelouise said:


> Bonnie..this is our first time being "snowbirds" to Florida. We retired last December, but I had gallbladder surgery and places are booked up a year in advance, so we waited until this winter to go south! Looking forward to not shovelling snow!
> 
> June


I was hoping to spend the winter in Florida too but it was really difficult to find a place and not much fun going alone.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Finally finished took me 3 tries and now I'm leaving well alone . Just need to find some buttons want round white ones that look like snowballs


Great job, Sonja.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

KateB said:


> My friend and her husband are both healthy, but they had 4 children, 3 of whom had a form of muscular dystrophy. One died aged 24 and the other 2 are still with us, but have disabilities - very underweight, small in stature, both have had titanium rods inserted into their spines to stop curvature and one of them needs oxygen at night and has problems walking any distance. Their other child (now 38) doesn't appear to have it, but she had to have a big heart operation when she was 9 and they're not sure if there's a connection.


Heartbreaking for this family.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Gweniepooh said:


> What an event! Many other counties should take note of this and do likewise. How truly wonderful.


You are right, Gwen, it is wonderful.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Gweniepooh said:


> What an event! Many other counties should take note of this and do likewise. How truly wonderful.


You are right, Gwen, it is wonderful.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Janallyn said:


> Hi, I hope I can find this again, such a good idea, happy and hopeful and fun
> 
> Thank you
> Jan


Jan, glad you have joined us.


----------



## Gramma Jazz (Apr 21, 2011)

Hi, I've been in KP for a few years now, but have never really explored the site. This sounds like a fun group to chat with. I have been knitting, crocheting, tatting, etc. since I was 8 years old. That's close to 6 decades. I love designing my own things and learning new tricks. I've recently discovered needle tatting. It's a bit awkward for me now after doing it the old fashioned way for so long, but ultimately it seems it will be faster and offers the ability to set the work down in the middle of a circle without winding up with a tangled mess. 
Question: I was just scrolling through this page and there is a list of photos, recipes, crafts, etc. How do I open them?
Everyone of my 10 GK's gets a sweater for Christmas every year. My oldest GD is 23 and the youngest will be having her first Christmas this year. I work on them throughout the year starting with the ones for the oldest. The smaller ones can change sizes if I do their's too early.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

KateB said:


> It's been a beautiful day up here today, although it is cold, but then what else can we expect in November? Just been to visit with my friend's gorgeous wee 3 month old GS, Murphy - I'll try to put a photo up. They are over here for 2 weeks from their home in Whistler, Canada, so the next time I get to see him he'll probably be running around!


He is such a sweetie. What a lovely smile.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> My DH likes to say, I've changed your oil, tires, ....,look what I do for you????, Funny all the house tasks are mine. I tell him the house, laundry etc just magically get done????


When we were both working, my DH got home before me and he would have dinner on the go. It was wonderful. He did the laundry once and his underwear came out blue. Didn't do laundry again. Maybe it was on purpose :sm09: I didn't care -- it was his undies. :sm09:


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

desertgirl said:


> We are dealing with early Parkinson's, also. Terribly hard for him. Hard for me, too.


Prayers for you both, Desertgirl.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Junelouise said:


> Middle of Florida in a town call Wauchula. 55+ community.
> 
> June


I'd like to go to a place like that but with the exchange rate now, it's almost impossible.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Welcome to the party, come back often.


I missed mambrose. Welcome to the Tea Party.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Fan said:


> Welcome to the new folks who have joined our tea party. I wrote this little verse as a tribute to all the good folk around our tea table. Enjoy.
> 
> The Tea Party by Fan 2016
> 
> ...


Fan, you are wonderful. Thanks for your poetry.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

cindygecko said:


> Hi! Just read all 30 pages of your tea party! Enjoyed the poem, the pics, how nice everyone is to each other, and the recipes! just set the tea party on watch thanks for that explanation! I am from Michigan totally addicted to knitting, and a retired RN. I like to make accessories for charities and family of course.
> Hope everyone has something nice happen for them today!


We visit with each other daily here so continue to come back often to visit. We always enjoy hearing and seeing what people are making. We have traveled around the world through the travel pictures that people share and of course sharing recipes. What part of Michigan are you in? I live in South West Michigan.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Thank you Fan, you are a talent in so many ways, I always love to read your poems and they are always appra"prose". :sm24:


 :sm24:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

oneapril said:


> Thank you for the opening, Sam, and the summary, Kate and Darowil! It was a busy week, last week but I am caught up now. Thank you very much to Bonnie, Fan, Flo and Kaye for the recipes...I want to try them all and appreciate you all sharing! The Tea Party folks are the best! Hugs and prayers for those in need.
> 
> Friday was the Extraordinary Give, here in Lancaster County, PA. It is one day, 24 hours, set up for people to make on-line donations to the non-profit of their choice. 100% of the money donated goes directly to the nonprofit and many businesses and individuals also offer matching donations. All during the 24 hour period, there are "giving" parties and events all over the area, culminating in a big party at the convention center with multiple bands and food...all free to the public...everything donated!
> 
> $7.1 MILLION dollars was raised for 427 local organizations! How awesome is that?? (Lancaster County population is about 600,000 people). This was the 4th year for this event. I just wanted to share this wonderful event.


Wow-- that is WONDERFUL!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Had never hear of this stone so googled it. Really interesting. Are they commonly found?


I ended up doing the same- the polished ones look great don't they?


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Gramma Jazz said:


> Hi, I've been in KP for a few years now, but have never really explored the site. This sounds like a fun group to chat with. I have been knitting, crocheting, tatting, etc. since I was 8 years old. That's close to 6 decades. I love designing my own things and learning new tricks. I've recently discovered needle tatting. It's a bit awkward for me now after doing it the old fashioned way for so long, but ultimately it seems it will be faster and offers the ability to set the work down in the middle of a circle without winding up with a tangled mess.
> Question: I was just scrolling through this page and there is a list of photos, recipes, crafts, etc. How do I open them?
> Everyone of my 10 GK's gets a sweater for Christmas every year. My oldest GD is 23 and the youngest will be having her first Christmas this year. I work on them throughout the year starting with the ones for the oldest. The smaller ones can change sizes if I do their's too early.


The pictures and other items listed with page numbers are for the previous week's tea party. A new tea party starts every Friday afternoon.


----------



## kehinkle (Apr 30, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> David wants to know what route you took through Nebraska and Wyoming, that looks like Devils Tower up in the picture.


Picked up I80 at Lincoln. Took that to 84 and then 82. Was fortunate to miss the snowfall. Like seeing it on the hills but glad there wasn't too much on the roads. Don't know how the truckers do it. The wind pushed me around pretty well.

I can drive 16 hrs before taking a break. Most times it's 5 hrs but because I had plenty of time I took longer ones. 6-7 hrs sleep is nice when you have to drive at least 700 miles per day. Got to Yakima about 3pm est. Just hanging out waiting for the morning. Laundry done and a good lunch of chicken pho.

Kathy


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

pacer said:


> It is nice to have you join us. We have several sock knitters among us. I hope you will stop in again and share love of life and knitting with us.


I think I missed your post desertgirl. Welcome.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

cindygecko said:


> Hi! Just read all 30 pages of your tea party! Enjoyed the poem, the pics, how nice everyone is to each other, and the recipes! just set the tea party on watch thanks for that explanation! I am from Michigan totally addicted to knitting, and a retired RN. I like to make accessories for charities and family of course.
> Hope everyone has something nice happen for them today!


I'm so glad you found us. We are a welcoming bunch of crafters and always have room for one more. Hope you come back often.


----------



## kehinkle (Apr 30, 2011)

thewren said:


> that is a beautiful drive - you could always bring i90 back - it's a straight shot. --- sam


Not so straight and I'd have to head north to pick it up. Haven't decided what I'll do. May give them a couple days to get me something before heading anywhere. As long as the weather holds, any way.

Kathy


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

cindygecko said:


> Many thanks for the nice welcomes. Finally figured out how to post a pic of some of my latest projects.


Very nice. Your scarf is an interesting colour.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

KateB said:


> Oh, you have fairies in your house too? :sm16: :sm09:


You are too funny :sm09: :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> The difference a day makes


Amazing. It was 74 on Friday and 38 today. Unbelievable!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Oh how I wish I could get it! We had an older RV many years ago (bought it from my DB in Wisconsin) but at the time never used it much so ended up selling it. I would love to have a small one now. I'd be on the road as much as $$ would allow. Just pack up the dogs and head out Spring through Fall. What a dream come true that would be.


A small one with 6 dogs?


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> LOL! Could you imagine, motion sensor light, motion sensor faucets... Cats, dogs...lolol


Get sound as well and have your own sound, light and water feature. Different every night so never need to get bored with it.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

thewren said:


> sioux ste marie and macinaw island are two of my favorite places to visit. it's been many years since i have been there. glad you had a good trip. --- sam


It's been a long time since I've been there too. The last time DH and I were there, we went fishing---no luck either. I was the only woman in the camp.


----------



## Gramma Jazz (Apr 21, 2011)

Hi, I've been in KP for a few years now, but have never really explored the site. This sounds like a fun group to chat with. I have been knitting, crocheting, tatting, etc. since I was 8 years old. That's close to 6 decades. I love designing my own things and learning new tricks. I've recently discovered needle tatting. It's a bit awkward for me now after doing it the old fashioned way for so long, but ultimately it seems it will be faster and offers the ability to set the work down in the middle of a circle without winding up with a tangled mess. 
Question: I was just scrolling through this page and there is a list of photos, recipes, crafts, etc. How do I open them?
Everyone of my 10 GK's gets a sweater for Christmas every year. My oldest GD is 23 and the youngest will be having her first Christmas this year. I work on them throughout the year starting with the ones for the oldest. The smaller ones can change sizes if I do their's too early.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Wow!, lots of newcomers this week, welcome & looking forward to hearing more from you.
> Cindygecho, lovely knitting, I really like the pink cowl.
> Margaret, we are watching a program on Discovery about "The Ghan" a train that runs from Adelaide across Australia, lovely scenery. Have you been on it?
> 
> Daralene, lovey rose, too bad its under snow today


I have- on the old Ghan when it only went to Alice Springs in the middle of Australia. Actually runs up the centre from us in the South to Darwin in the North.
Did they tell you the origin of the name?


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Fan said:


> Thank you Gwen, it's a pleasure to express myself this way.
> By the way, I think spatchcocked turkey, could be one that's flattened out to cook.??


Yes. You actually take out the backbone. We did have a rather small bird, but it cooked in less than 90 minutes.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Wow! That's fabulous! Too bad that Joy doesn't have something like that in her neck of the woods, would help Elm and the whole city tremendously. What a great cause and a lot of money raised.


You are so right on that point, Kaye. Wouldn't Susan just faint at the thought of having just a portion of the money raised??

Ohio Joy


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Oh KayeJo I can most definitely empathize with the ticket as I got one on last Tuesday. I stopped at a red light, looked and say a car coming but truly believed (and STILL do) that there was plenty of time to go ahead and turn right. Even saw the police car behind the car. Turned right, as is allowed and low and behold got pulled over. Officer claimed that the car was already into the intersection when I pulled out (I know it was not but not a camera at that intersection) and said the car I pulled out in front of had to slam on their brakes. I even remember looking in mirror to make sure I had not cut anyone off. When he (officer) handed me the ticket he changed his story saying they did not have to slam on their brakes but did have to put on their brakes some. Said I could pay the ticket or contest it in court with court date of Jan.10. Well with no camera at the intersection DH and I both felt that I couldn't prove I had turned with enough time so went ahead and paid it; citation was for failure to yield and cost me....ready for this...$198.00! Really hurt at this time of year especially but whatever. It's done and over with.


Oh that is so unfair. I'm so sorry you had to pay it. Hurts at any time but especially now. When I was at exercise class on Friday, the instructor mentioned that one of the participants got a ticket because she forgot to put her handicap sign down ($300 fine). I just realized that I forgot to do the same. Ran out like the wind to get mine down.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

budasha said:


> Fan, you are wonderful. Thanks for your poetry.


Oh I'm blushing, you are wonderful too!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

nicho said:


> Fan, love your poem about the TP. Sums it perfectly.
> 
> Welcome to the newcomers. I look forward to getting to know you.
> 
> ...


Elizabeth is at childcare today- she was 90% OK yesterday and very bright this morning I was told.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Had never hear of this stone so googled it. Really interesting. Are they commonly found?


I've never heard of it either and my DH and I started out as rock hounds...must google it too.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

10pm and I am caught up. 

Headed to bed????

Got out and about today. Did a few errands. 

Snow on the ground still and it Was a very bitter 
Wind out there today. 

Will check in tomorrow ????

And again welcome to all the newcomers ☺☺☺


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Gramma Jazz said:


> Hi, I've been in KP for a few years now, but have never really explored the site. This sounds like a fun group to chat with. I have been knitting, crocheting, tatting, etc. since I was 8 years old. That's close to 6 decades. I love designing my own things and learning new tricks. I've recently discovered needle tatting. It's a bit awkward for me now after doing it the old fashioned way for so long, but ultimately it seems it will be faster and offers the ability to set the work down in the middle of a circle without winding up with a tangled mess.
> Question: I was just scrolling through this page and there is a list of photos, recipes, crafts, etc. How do I open them?
> Everyone of my 10 GK's gets a sweater for Christmas every year. My oldest GD is 23 and the youngest will be having her first Christmas this year. I work on them throughout the year starting with the ones for the oldest. The smaller ones can change sizes if I do their's too early.


Welcome, Gramma JAZZ. I'm Sure someone has already answered your question.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Finally caught up. It's time to watch my program. TTYL. See you tomorrow.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

cindygecko said:


> Many thanks for the nice welcomes. Finally figured out how to post a pic of some of my latest projects.


Beautiful, thanks for sharing with us.


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

I will add another welcome to all the newcomers. I hope you will enjoy the tea party as much as I do!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

What a great lot of newbies this week. Welcome to you all- though it can be hard to know what is going an at first everyone is welcome here- and you soon work out what is going on and who is who. Not helped that sometimes we use first names and other times the KP name!


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Matthew has been busy today with his current drawing. For any new people, Matthew is my youngest son who is autistic. He loves to share his art work with everyone here.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

I was just about to post that Maryanne is off to Dublin again in January (actually might go 31st December as it is the cheapest-seems people don't want to miss out on the new year celebrations). Maryanne is also on the Spectrum like Matthew, she is doing an archaeology degree and is able to use the same school as last year for credit again as it is done through a different university.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

pacer said:


> Matthew has been busy today with his current drawing. For any new people, Matthew is my youngest son who is autistic. He loves to share his art work with everyone here.


This dog looks so sad. Love it


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Love and prayers to all. We had a great time with DBIL and DSIL here and I did their Medicare re-enrollments and did some shopping. But, now I'm all stuffy and not feeling very good.


I hope that the stuffy and not feeling good pass quickly.


----------



## kehinkle (Apr 30, 2011)

Caught up again! Welcome to all the new voices. I can't wait to see what you are working on. I have socks on needles and have made a few wreath ornaments but all that got put on hold the last four days. I'll should have some waiting time so will work on something. 

Must be the week for tickets. Not me! But on Thursday morning, my DSIL (Brett) rolled his HHR just outside the town limit. It was foggy and he had to go to work early. Original thought was that he was too close to the edge of road do overcorrected but the guy behind him said the car just swerved and rolled. New tires wete put on not too long ago. They are thinking that something broke in the steering but won't be able to tell because of the damages. Anyway, my DD2 called me at 6:30 am and told me. Nothing I could do and I felt so helpless. Also brought back memories of a similar call I got years ago. Also lucky that he was wearing his seatbelt and reserved no injuries other than wrenched muscles. Went to work on Friday. He got a ticket from the county for $150 (failure to control.). Town cops know them (good reasons) and the sheriff went to the house. Stressful few hours for all. But he is fine and cars can be replaced. When his son was told, all he said was "why was dad driving?" as my DSIL rarely drives. Usually has a ride to/from work but was putting in overtime lately. 

Dish towels are nice to make. You can really color coordinate to your kitchen. I've made several and have even crocheted on cloth towels. I'll see if I can find a pic or two. 

Thanks for the comments on pics. Took through my dirty windows. I'll post a slideshow on facebook as a friend requested it. 

Keep warm (cool) and take care,

Kathy


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> Kaye love the dress!! The people and white are gorgeous together!
> 
> Love no bake cheese cakes can't eat baked ones cause of the eggs. Dr told me last week to try just the white of the egg as its the yolk that bothers most people. I tried 1 bite yesterday and didn't get sick so next time will try 2 bites. Would be nice to have the option.
> 
> ...


Thank you. 
It's great if you can eat egg whites, bet than no egg at all. 
I wore a hole in my finger a couple weeks ago also, it's finally healed but darn it was sore for a couple days, knitting with a bandaid on it was a pain. Hopefully the thimble will help, I have, as my guitar teacher calls them, lumber jack hands, so most thimbles don't fit me. Oh well.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> They were on sale for 3 days for $12, I think, but full price was $18. Good thing? The charging cord is the same for our expensive one! Which is why DH bought it/them, because he knows how well such things last, as he has replaced the charging cord for our small GPS at least 6 times.


lol, too true, I really need to see about getting David a new cord for his Garmin for the truck. 
12 is great but 18 isn't bad by any means.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

budasha said:


> My niece's husband has just been diagnosed with Parkinson's. He has just gotten over throat cancer and now this.


That's so sad, I'm glad he overcame the cancer, but Parkinson's is certainly not a good thing. I hope it progresses very slowly and there is a cure before those that have been diagnosed get too far along in the disease.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

oneapril said:


> It is an awesome event, Kaye. My employer set up a computer room for employees wishing to make the on-line donations. Our company of about 100 employees gave nearly $5000. People really are generous if they know it will help others. I, too, wish Elm could participate in such a day of giving. If places of worship and businesses know there are needs, it is amazing how people step up to help.


That's so great!! I agree, if people know that all the proceeds are going to the charities that they are designated for, people will give much more generously.


----------



## Railyn (Apr 2, 2013)

Love the poem. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Matthew's dog is really coming to life! 

I'm about halfway through the body of the blue sweater and am a little worried it's too big, even though it's the gauge at the top (I may have loosened up a bit as I went)...if it is, I can give it to DGD#1 (an advantage to having the GC stairstep!). But I think what I will do is measure after it's relaxed a bit, and it should be worn over a shirt, also, so a bit loose wouldn't be awful. I'm probably just being a fretty Oma...heh.

My lower teeth were irritating the gum (am sure it's because they need adjusting), so took them out early tonight to let it heal before Tuesday, when I have an appointment for the next adjustment anyway. Already feels better. I'm not worried about it.

Welcome to more new voices! Come back often and sit a spell, as we say back home.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gramma Jazz said:


> Hi, I've been in KP for a few years now, but have never really explored the site. This sounds like a fun group to chat with. I have been knitting, crocheting, tatting, etc. since I was 8 years old. That's close to 6 decades. I love designing my own things and learning new tricks. I've recently discovered needle tatting. It's a bit awkward for me now after doing it the old fashioned way for so long, but ultimately it seems it will be faster and offers the ability to set the work down in the middle of a circle without winding up with a tangled mess.
> Question: I was just scrolling through this page and there is a list of photos, recipes, crafts, etc. How do I open them?
> Everyone of my 10 GK's gets a sweater for Christmas every year. My oldest GD is 23 and the youngest will be having her first Christmas this year. I work on them throughout the year starting with the ones for the oldest. The smaller ones can change sizes if I do their's too early.


Welcome, I love your idea of knitting sweaters each year for the grands, someday, hopefully, I'll have grands, but I do have plenty of other peoples that I can claim, so guess I don't really have an excuse. lol
Sam starts a new TP every Friday at 5pm Eastern time I think it is, it's 3 my time so must be, and the summary is from the week that is just ended, it's a great resource. 
It's wonderful to meet you and hope you visit often, we have a wonderful family here and love new family members.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

budasha said:


> When we were both working, my DH got home before me and he would have dinner on the go. It was wonderful. He did the laundry once and his underwear came out blue. Didn't do laundry again. Maybe it was on purpose :sm09: I didn't care -- it was his undies. :sm09:


LOL!


----------



## Railyn (Apr 2, 2013)

No Sam. Ray has tried many different meds and nothing seems to help much if at all and most of them upset his stomach. I don't get out a lot mainly just to do shopping. I am OK with that most of the time. I don't like leaving Ray home along for too long in case he falls, etc. It is not the life I dreamed of but it is what I have and I try to make the best of it. I praise God for what we have and try not to concentrate on what we are missing. Works better that way.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

kehinkle said:


> Picked up I80 at Lincoln. Took that to 84 and then 82. Was fortunate to miss the snowfall. Like seeing it on the hills but glad there wasn't too much on the roads. Don't know how the truckers do it. The wind pushed me around pretty well.
> 
> I can drive 16 hrs before taking a break. Most times it's 5 hrs but because I had plenty of time I took longer ones. 6-7 hrs sleep is nice when you have to drive at least 700 miles per day. Got to Yakima about 3pm est. Just hanging out waiting for the morning. Laundry done and a good lunch of chicken pho.
> 
> Kathy


Okay, I'll tell him, he figured you'd come through Torrington, via I85 to Cheyenne. He was loaded light going from Omaha to Denver, so it was not fun, he'd much rather be fully loaded when it's windy and slick, 80,000 lbs definitely helps you to keep the tires on the ground either way. Coming home from Denver he was empty, that didn't make him too happy either since the wind was from the NW and he was driving NE. But he made it fine so that's all that matters. 
You definitely have had a journey this run, what fun to see states you haven't been too previously. They haven't sent David over the Rockies yet, but I think it's just a matter of time, he's been to portions of Montana though not very far in. 
Safe travels on the next leg of the journey.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> Get sound as well and have your own sound, light and water feature. Different every night so never need to get bored with it.


 :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

jheiens said:


> You are so right on that point, Kaye. Wouldn't Susan just faint at the thought of having just a portion of the money raised??
> 
> Ohio Joy


Just the amount of good you all would do with it. From our mouths to Gods ears, he always gives us what we need, a little more in you alls case wouldn't go amiss though. :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

budasha said:


> Oh that is so unfair. I'm so sorry you had to pay it. Hurts at any time but especially now. When I was at exercise class on Friday, the instructor mentioned that one of the participants got a ticket because she forgot to put her handicap sign down ($300 fine). I just realized that I forgot to do the same. Ran out like the wind to get mine down.


OUCH! I'm glad you got yours down before it resulted i a fine also.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> Elizabeth is at childcare today- she was 90% OK yesterday and very bright this morning I was told.


That's great!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> What a great lot of newbies this week. Welcome to you all- though it can be hard to know what is going an at first everyone is welcome here- and you soon work out what is going on and who is who. Not helped that sometimes we use first names and other times the KP name!


We do tend to make it difficult at times don't we? lol I forget that anyone dropping in for the first time won't know who we're talking to when we use given names.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pacer said:


> Matthew has been busy today with his current drawing. For any new people, Matthew is my youngest son who is autistic. He loves to share his art work with everyone here.


That is just coming alive more and more.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> I was just about to post that Maryanne is off to Dublin again in January (actually might go 31st December as it is the cheapest-seems people don't want to miss out on the new year celebrations). Maryanne is also on the Spectrum like Matthew, she is doing an archaeology degree and is able to use the same school as last year for credit again as it is done through a different university.


That's wonderful! I love archeology, I would love to be going with her.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

kehinkle said:


> Caught up again! Welcome to all the new voices. I can't wait to see what you are working on. I have socks on needles and have made a few wreath ornaments but all that got put on hold the last four days. I'll should have some waiting time so will work on something.
> 
> Must be the week for tickets. Not me! But on Thursday morning, my DSIL (Brett) rolled his HHR just outside the town limit. It was foggy and he had to go to work early. Original thought was that he was too close to the edge of road do overcorrected but the guy behind him said the car just swerved and rolled. New tires wete put on not too long ago. They are thinking that something broke in the steering but won't be able to tell because of the damages. Anyway, my DD2 called me at 6:30 am and told me. Nothing I could do and I felt so helpless. Also brought back memories of a similar call I got years ago. Also lucky that he was wearing his seatbelt and reserved no injuries other than wrenched muscles. Went to work on Friday. He got a ticket from the county for $150 (failure to control.). Town cops know them (good reasons) and the sheriff went to the house. Stressful few hours for all. But he is fine and cars can be replaced. When his son was told, all he said was "why was dad driving?" as my DSIL rarely drives. Usually has a ride to/from work but was putting in overtime lately.
> 
> ...


I'm so glad he's okay, wow, then to get a ticket on top of it, that's wild, especially as no other cars were involved. It's hard to be so far away when you get those calls, but so glad that all is well with your DSIL, as you say, vehicles can be replaced. 
Great set, very patriotic too. :sm24: 
I'll definitely look for your slideshow. 
Stay safe.


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Lucky friend, Kathy. Lovely gift set. Like the colors a lot!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Kaye, my son brought a wonderful cot called Kingdom cot they got at REI, Amazon has it too but price higher at Amazon. It is wonderfully comfortable a step up fom army cot. Runs about $160.00, light folds flat and very sturdy.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Some cemeteries now only do flat plaques, to make it easy to mow.


Some of the cities do that her but not in our small town


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

budasha said:


> Hasn't your DS received an explicit diagnosis yet?


Yes, they called it auto immune vasculitis, no treatment except steroids &I unless it gets bad again they will just watch things.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

budasha said:


> My niece's husband has just been diagnosed with Parkinson's. He has just gotten over throat cancer and now this.


Poor man, hope it progresses slowly


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gramma Jazz said:


> Hi, I've been in KP for a few years now, but have never really explored the site. This sounds like a fun group to chat with. I have been knitting, crocheting, tatting, etc. since I was 8 years old. That's close to 6 decades. I love designing my own things and learning new tricks. I've recently discovered needle tatting. It's a bit awkward for me now after doing it the old fashioned way for so long, but ultimately it seems it will be faster and offers the ability to set the work down in the middle of a circle without winding up with a tangled mess.
> Question: I was just scrolling through this page and there is a list of photos, recipes, crafts, etc. How do I open them?
> Everyone of my 10 GK's gets a sweater for Christmas every year. My oldest GD is 23 and the youngest will be having her first Christmas this year. I work on them throughout the year starting with the ones for the oldest. The smaller ones can change sizes if I do their's too early.


Welcome to the tea party. The list of photos & links are thinks that were on last weeks tea party, Sam starts a new tea party each Friday. Here's the link to last week
http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-432883-1.html

I hope you will join us often & look forward to seeing what you are making


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

budasha said:


> When we were both working, my DH got home before me and he would have dinner on the go. It was wonderful. He did the laundry once and his underwear came out blue. Didn't do laundry again. Maybe it was on purpose :sm09: I didn't care -- it was his undies. :sm09:


DH occasionally throws some of his work clothes in the wash, otherwise doesn't touch the washer.
As for cooking, I'd just as soon he didn't, every time he does there is grease for 3 feet in every direction from the stove????. The only time he ever cooked was when I was on call & did it have time to cook for the kids.


----------



## Railyn (Apr 2, 2013)

budasha said:


> My niece's husband has just been diagnosed with Parkinson's. He has just gotten over throat cancer and now this.


This new is so sad. My thoughts are with them.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

darowil said:


> I have- on the old Ghan when it only went to Alice Springs in the middle of Australia. Actually runs up the centre from us in the South to Darwin in the North.
> Did they tell you the origin of the name?


Yes, the Afgan camels used while building the railroad


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Kathy, I'm glad your SIL wasn't hurt in the accident , seems unfair to give a ticket, if it turns out to be a tierod end or something like that will they tear up the ticket?
Nice kitchen set


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Kaye, my son brought a wonderful cot called Kingdom cot they got at REI, Amazon has it too but price higher at Amazon. It is wonderfully comfortable a step up fom army cot. Runs about $160.00, light folds flat and very sturdy.


That's great info Joy, thank you, I've bookmarked that to look into more later.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Good night all, think I'll hit the sack. 
Sweet dreams.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

cindygecko said:


> Many thanks for the nice welcomes. Finally figured out how to post a pic of some of my latest projects.


They are lovely especially the cerise cowl such a pretty colour


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Cashmeregma said:


> The difference a day makes


That is a big difference but both days are very pretty to look at . I'll swap you . You can have our wet miserable damp weather and I'll have your beautiful snow day .


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

oneapril said:


> Hugs and prayers for you all, Sonja.


Thank you April . The day has passed now . Was upsetting but I knew it would be . I can understand how some people find solace visiting as it was in a very beautiful part of the cemetery more as if you where in woodland and very peaceful


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

tami_ohio said:


> Hope you sleep better tonight, with no weird dreams. I know better than to take Melatonin, as it actually gives me nightmares. First night or 2 might be weird dreams, but each night gets progressively worse. By the 3rd night, it's nightmares that I can wake up, go to the bathroom, and go back to sleep, only to pick up the dream right where I left off.


No melatonin for me then . I have nightmares and weird dreams a plenty without any help from medication would rather stay awake


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

desertgirl said:


> We are dealing with early Parkinson's, also. Terribly hard for him. Hard for me, too.


Sorry to hear that .very hard and sad for whole families


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

RookieRetiree said:


> Love and prayers to all. We had a great time with DBIL and DSIL here and I did their Medicare re-enrollments and did some shopping. But, now I'm all stuffy and not feeling very good.


Hope you are having a good nights sleep Jeanette and feel better when you wake up


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Well caught an error on the throw (my knitting was not so "heavenly"...i.e the Heavenly Throw pattern) so since only had done about 15 rows just frogged it. One of these days I remember not to start something when getting tired; happens all the time...LOL.
> 
> Have regular appointment with RA doctor tomorrow morning. Going to talk to him about how much pain I've had the past month or so while there. *Julie* how did your appointment go Monday as you are a day ahead of us?
> 
> Need to go get something to eat. Had a salad for lunch kind of late, took a nap and slept too long (nothing new). Didn't fix dinner since DH had already fixed himself something so here it is a little past 7:30 pm and now I'm hungry. Will go rummage around and fix myself some canned soup or cereal or oatmeal....Hope to TTYL but if not play nice and lots of hugs and well wishes flying your way. gwen


I am still waiting- the doctor said it will come through from Orthopaedics, and he's not heard from Optometry- but I will see them in the morning.


----------



## alpaca Issy (Oct 11, 2012)

Please can I join you? Been looking at the recipes - they look delicious - I am a knitter and spinner and live in the U.K - love to read all your posts from the U.S (my sister is in Las Vegas). Thankyou so much!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I hope that they can do something about the pain, they ruled our RA for Marla so it's the other kind, the meds they put her on seem to work pretty well.
> I was wondering the same thing, re Julies doc appt.
> I resorted to mac n cheese with mixed veggies and chunked ham in it.


Still waiting!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> So glad you are going to see the RA doctor. Hope the Dr. can find something to help you with your pain. I expect he will do a complete workup first to determine which type of RA you have, if it truly is RA, or something else and even the workup will hopefully give you peace of mind. Weather changes often cause increased pain. Julie, how did you come out?


Hopefully will know more tomorrow.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> I put apple cider vinegar in my bone broth and I rather like it. I might just try your method too. I cooked pork tenderloin tonight and it called for 1/3 c. of apple cider vinegar in the sauce. It also called for apple slices. I didn't have an apple so I used apple sauce. I think it wasn't quite the thing to do but it tasted okay.


 :sm24:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

alpaca Issy said:


> Please can I join you? Been looking at the recipes - they look delicious - I am a knitter and spinner and live in the U.K - love to read all your posts from the U.S (my sister is in Las Vegas). Thankyou so much!


You are most welcome- you have joined us just by posting! We would love to hear more of yourself- and your craft work!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

pacer said:


> Matthew has been busy today with his current drawing. For any new people, Matthew is my youngest son who is autistic. He loves to share his art work with everyone here.


That's great Mathew . The dog looks like he is watching you while you are drawing


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

kehinkle said:


> Caught up again! Welcome to all the new voices. I can't wait to see what you are working on. I have socks on needles and have made a few wreath ornaments but all that got put on hold the last four days. I'll should have some waiting time so will work on something.
> 
> Must be the week for tickets. Not me! But on Thursday morning, my DSIL (Brett) rolled his HHR just outside the town limit. It was foggy and he had to go to work early. Original thought was that he was too close to the edge of road do overcorrected but the guy behind him said the car just swerved and rolled. New tires wete put on not too long ago. They are thinking that something broke in the steering but won't be able to tell because of the damages. Anyway, my DD2 called me at 6:30 am and told me. Nothing I could do and I felt so helpless. Also brought back memories of a similar call I got years ago. Also lucky that he was wearing his seatbelt and reserved no injuries other than wrenched muscles. Went to work on Friday. He got a ticket from the county for $150 (failure to control.). Town cops know them (good reasons) and the sheriff went to the house. Stressful few hours for all. But he is fine and cars can be replaced. When his son was told, all he said was "why was dad driving?" as my DSIL rarely drives. Usually has a ride to/from work but was putting in overtime lately.
> 
> ...


They are lovely Kathy so were your pictures I will look out for more of them on FB


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Fan I also loved your poem.
Welcome to all new crafters.

Can't sleep so have been able to catch up on KTP, couldn't remember which page I'd closed on earlier in the week so started on page 6 again, lol! 

Up to date finally, now to try and sleep again.......
Wind is blowing outside and it was snowing earlier, will see if I need to unpack my new snowblower. Bought an electric one from Costco last month so am excited to give it a try.
Since living here for 3 years haven't been satisfied with those that were clearing my driveway so will try myself for this Winter. Thankfully I have a long goose down coat with a hood so I should be super warm.

Night all, or Good Morning to some of you.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Railyn said:


> No Sam. Ray has tried many different meds and nothing seems to help much if at all and most of them upset his stomach. I don't get out a lot mainly just to do shopping. I am OK with that most of the time. I don't like leaving Ray home along for too long in case he falls, etc. It is not the life I dreamed of but it is what I have and I try to make the best of it. I praise God for what we have and try not to concentrate on what we are missing. Works better that way.


I know a little how you feel Marilynn . dont get out much here either apart from shopping .I have gone back to my craft group which is a couple of hours on Wednesday afternoon luckily it's the day BIL comes to visit so husband is not left alone 
Hope you have a lovely Thanksgiving with you grandson and his family


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Oh gosh, I am way way behind. A close friend's DH passed away yesterday from a sudden massive heart attack. What a shock. I spent some time this morning with the wife.

I suppose these antibiotics maybe are starting to work. The cough is getting slightly looser, still having a lot of trouble trying to get sleep though. 

Today it did reach 39c but not till after 2ish then a cool sudden change about 5pm. We dropped 15c in an hour. Its is 20c at the moment at 8pm. Tomorrow is only to reach 19c. Now I will try and skim through the last 48 pages, I wont comment much though or I will never catch up.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

alpaca Issy said:


> Please can I join you? Been looking at the recipes - they look delicious - I am a knitter and spinner and live in the U.K - love to read all your posts from the U.S (my sister is in Las Vegas). Thankyou so much!


Absolutely. We are chatting all week long so stop in frequently if you want to stay caught up. I am lucky if I have time to get on daily so the summaries are a blessing.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Gramma Jazz said:


> Hi, I've been in KP for a few years now, but have never really explored the site. This sounds like a fun group to chat with. I have been knitting, crocheting, tatting, etc. since I was 8 years old. That's close to 6 decades. I love designing my own things and learning new tricks. I've recently discovered needle tatting. It's a bit awkward for me now after doing it the old fashioned way for so long, but ultimately it seems it will be faster and offers the ability to set the work down in the middle of a circle without winding up with a tangled mess.
> Question: I was just scrolling through this page and there is a list of photos, recipes, crafts, etc. How do I open them?
> Everyone of my 10 GK's gets a sweater for Christmas every year. My oldest GD is 23 and the youngest will be having her first Christmas this year. I work on them throughout the year starting with the ones for the oldest. The smaller ones can change sizes if I do their's too early.


The list of photos, etc refers to the week before's Tea Party. You would need to do a search for the week mentioned.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Cashmeregma said:


> So good to hear from you Joy but sorry about Susan having medical problems. Good news mixed with bad as she and Ben grow closer. Now for that stove to get hooked up. Important to have someone who knows what they are doing hook it up as we don't want you going up or the whole building in a blast. Glad whenever you can stop by.


Ditto from me.....


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> This is what is just down the road from me today hasn't got here yet but it's starting to freeze out there


Oh jeepers! That looks freezing. :sm06:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> TA-DA!!!!!! Finished the shark blanket! I made significant changes to the pattern (a first for me to do so intentionally) and am pretty pleased about it. If I ever do another one I want to try and elongate the head section more like a real shark and not intimidated at trying to do so.
> 
> Now to start on the afghan for oldest DD.


That looks great Gwen! :sm11:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Hope you are feeling better soon. If you're real bad, try warm onions on your chest, works wonders


Really? Can I have a bit more information Bonnie.....? Cooked? A whole Onion? etc


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Oh gosh, I am way way behind. A close friend's DH passed away yesterday from a sudden massive heart attack. What a shock. I spent some time this morning with the wife.
> 
> I suppose these antibiotics maybe are starting to work. The cough is getting slightly looser, still having a lot of trouble trying to get sleep though.
> 
> Today it did reach 39c but not till after 2ish then a cool sudden change about 5pm. We dropped 15c in an hour. Its is 20c at the moment at 8pm. Tomorrow is only to reach 19c. Now I will try and skim through the last 48 pages, I wont comment much though or I will never catch up.


Sorry for your friend, but I'd rather go like that than linger. My dad died like that and although it's a dreadful shock for those left behind, I think it's a better way to go.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Yes, the Afgan camels used while building the railroad


In the next street over to where we used to live was the oldest mosque in Australia becuase of the Afghans. And they are the reason we have the largest population of wild camels in the world. When the train went through the camels were all set lose, and they thrive in desert conditions.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you April . The day has passed now . Was upsetting but I knew it would be . I can understand how some people find solace visiting as it was in a very beautiful part of the cemetery more as if you where in woodland and very peaceful


Glad the day is finished for you. You don't sound like you will be going back often.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

thewren said:


> i told daniel once he was setting women back a couple hundred years - it was not appreciated by either heather or daniel. we decided not to discuss it again. told heather i hadn't raised her to become some other man's chattel. --- sam


Oh dear. Well I suppose its her choice. :sm25:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

alpaca Issy said:


> Please can I join you? Been looking at the recipes - they look delicious - I am a knitter and spinner and live in the U.K - love to read all your posts from the U.S (my sister is in Las Vegas). Thankyou so much!


Of course you can join us- we love new faces amongst all our old ones. And we have had plenty of new faces this week so you aren't the only one who might feel lost. And you won't only get the US here, but most areas of the UK, Australia, New Zealand and Canada. Don't think I left any country out currently posting regularly here.

Sam usually posts more recipes during the week and we almost always start each new party with more recipes (occasionally when Sam can't start us off there aren't recipes).


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> The list of photos, etc refers to the week before's Tea Party. You would need to do a search for the week mentioned.


Not after next week- I'm going to add the link to the previous Tea Party with my summary


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Really? Can I have a bit more information Bonnie.....? Cooked? A whole Onion? etc


What happened to not commenting much! :sm02:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I better get DS & DH to get it down tomorrow as DS is off to see Specialist in Saskatoon on Monday, then back to work Tuesday & he's in for 21 shifts this time(he's excited as he bought 30 cows & 7 days OT will help out paying for them but I'm not sure it's good for his health)
> My decorations are stored in the stairwell to the basement so have to get them down with a tall ladder


Golly is that 21 shifts in a row? How is he now, has he recovered?


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> What happened to not commenting much! :sm02:


LOL. Well that one was for my health benefit. :sm17:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

alpaca Issy said:


> Please can I join you? Been looking at the recipes - they look delicious - I am a knitter and spinner and live in the U.K - love to read all your posts from the U.S (my sister is in Las Vegas). Thankyou so much!


Jump right in . You will soon get to know everyone


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Poledra65 said:


> We do tend to make it difficult at times don't we? lol I forget that anyone dropping in for the first time won't know who we're talking to when we use given names.


I always use quote reply it gives the kp name too


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> Sorry for your friend, but I'd rather go like that than linger. My dad died like that and although it's a dreadful shock for those left behind, I think it's a better way to go.


I would tend to agree with you Kate, especially having been as close as I was to my Mum as she struggled with being here with much diminished mental capacity, after she was revived from her stroke. My father's last 18 months after he fractured the two top vertebrae, were not his happiest either. It was a real shock though for me when Mum died, with her being at home with me,but I will always be glad she passed privately, rather than with strangers.

Cathy, that was a dramatic change in temperature, hoping you are definitely on the mend.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sugarsugar said:


> Oh jeepers! That looks freezing. :sm06:


Would much rather have snow than rain damp and mud which is exactly what we have . At least in the snow everything is fresher and the kids can get out to play


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> Not after next week- I'm going to add the link to the previous Tea Party with my summary


Excellent idea, Margaret!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Well I am up to page 20. I need to try and get sleep. Goodnight all.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

KateB said:


> Sorry for your friend, but I'd rather go like that than linger. My dad died like that and although it's a dreadful shock for those left behind, I think it's a better way to go.


That's how my brother died 2 years ago , it was his anniversary we had all been at the house and when everyone went home he had a massive heart attack and was gone in an instant . 
My mother had a massive heart attack in the middle of town and died , but apparently it's policy here to resuscitate a person even when they know the person won't survive , so she lingered in a hospital for 3 days


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

darowil said:


> Glad the day is finished for you. You don't sound like you will be going back often.


No not me . I don't need to go some place like that to remember loved ones I can talk to them anywhere at anytime 
I know it helps some people and that's good . Everyone is different


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

All caught up . All tidied up and I've been and done some errands nearly forgot husbands prescription which was the reason I went out in the first place . Luckily I remembered as I really don't want to go out again . Popped in a charity shop and was lucky enough to pick up a knitting book The Beatrix Potter knitting book for £1 what a bargain it looks brand new . Some lovely patterns in it and some weird ones lol . But the weird ones have some lovely stitch patterns that I'm going to use in other items . Lots of ideas floating around but must wait till I finish what I want to do for Christmas . Must not get sidetracked . Never knew how easily I could get sidetracked till I started knitting ????


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> All caught up . All tidied up and I've been and done some errands nearly forgot husbands prescription which was the reason I went out in the first place . Luckily I remembered as I really don't want to go out again . Popped in a charity shop and was lucky enough to pick up a knitting book The Beatrix Potter knitting book for £1 what a bargain it looks brand new . Some lovely patterns in it and some weird ones lol . But the weird ones have some lovely stitch patterns that I'm going to use in other items . Lots of ideas floating around but must wait till I finish what I want to do for Christmas . Must not get sidetracked . Never knew how easily I could get sidetracked till I started knitting ????


If it is the one I am aware of- there are some lovely designs in it.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> All caught up . All tidied up and I've been and done some errands nearly forgot husbands prescription which was the reason I went out in the first place . Luckily I remembered as I really don't want to go out again . Popped in a charity shop and was lucky enough to pick up a knitting book The Beatrix Potter knitting book for £1 what a bargain it looks brand new . Some lovely patterns in it and some weird ones lol . But the weird ones have some lovely stitch patterns that I'm going to use in other items . Lots of ideas floating around but must wait till I finish what I want to do for Christmas . Must not get sidetracked . Never knew how easily I could get sidetracked till I started knitting ????


Is that the Pat Menchini one? Like you say some great patterns and some I'm not so sure of. But if it is that it sure is a bargain at that price.
Yes I am making myself concentrate on things that must be done by Christmas- looking forward to starting something different then!
And next year I have set myself the goal of finishing a WIP each month (if it is big with a lot to do it can be done over 2 or even 3 months), hopefully if I can avoid leaving any I start then by the end of next year I will have 10 less WIPS!).


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Yikes! Like my friend's lab who helps himself to ice cubes from the refrigerator door!


Poledra65 said:


> LOL! Could you imagine, motion sensor light, motion sensor faucets... Cats, dogs...lolol


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

darowil said:


> Is that the Pat Menchini one? Like you say some great patterns and some I'm not so sure of. But if it is that it sure is a bargain at that price.
> Yes I am making myself concentrate on things that must be done by Christmas- looking forward to starting something different then!
> And next year I have set myself the goal of finishing a WIP each month (if it is big with a lot to do it can be done over 2 or even 3 months), hopefully if I can avoid leaving any I start then by the end of next year I will have 10 less WIPS!).


That's the one Margaret . Some did make me smile and think no chance :sm01: but I love the graphs/ charts definitly going to use them . I have got 1 long term project which isn't really big but I only do a few rows here and there so it's definitly long term not quite sure what it's going to be yet ( scarf , shawl , or cowl ) will see when I run out of yarn 
Nothing else on the needles so I'm messing with Christmas ornaments


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

budasha said:


> I'm sure the reason for his throwing things is his frustration at not being able to do what he once could. I know it's hard to live with because I went through things similar with my DH and I can't forgive myself for being so hard on him. Fortunately, my DH knew that he was unable to drive and made peace with it. I wish I could.


Liz, when you are in the moment, you do the best you can. It is such an emotional roller coaster being a care giver. I am sure you took good care of your DH. Don't beat yourself up with the "should'a, would'a, could'a" thoughts. Hugs.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

kehinkle said:


> Picked up I80 at Lincoln. Took that to 84 and then 82. Was fortunate to miss the snowfall. Like seeing it on the hills but glad there wasn't too much on the roads. Don't know how the truckers do it. The wind pushed me around pretty well.
> 
> I can drive 16 hrs before taking a break. Most times it's 5 hrs but because I had plenty of time I took longer ones. 6-7 hrs sleep is nice when you have to drive at least 700 miles per day. Got to Yakima about 3pm est. Just hanging out waiting for the morning. Laundry done and a good lunch of chicken pho.
> 
> Kathy


Glad you missed the snow, Kathy. Thanks for the photos. You and your pup travel safe!


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

darowil said:


> Get sound as well and have your own sound, light and water feature. Different every night so never need to get bored with it.


 :sm09:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> That's the one Margaret . Some did make me smile and think no chance :sm01: but I love the graphs/ charts definitly going to use them . I have got 1 long term project which isn't really big but I only do a few rows here and there so it's definitly long term not quite sure what it's going to be yet ( scarf , shawl , or cowl ) will see when I run out of yarn
> Nothing else on the needles so I'm messing with Christmas ornaments


Yes- I have it too picked up second hand somewhere, sometime. No idea how much I paid.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Think it's time I headed off to bed. TTYL


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

darowil said:


> I was just about to post that Maryanne is off to Dublin again in January (actually might go 31st December as it is the cheapest-seems people don't want to miss out on the new year celebrations). Maryanne is also on the Spectrum like Matthew, she is doing an archaeology degree and is able to use the same school as last year for credit again as it is done through a different university.


I hope she has a great time even though she will be working hard.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

kehinkle said:


> Caught up again! Welcome to all the new voices. I can't wait to see what you are working on. I have socks on needles and have made a few wreath ornaments but all that got put on hold the last four days. I'll should have some waiting time so will work on something.
> 
> Must be the week for tickets. Not me! But on Thursday morning, my DSIL (Brett) rolled his HHR just outside the town limit. It was foggy and he had to go to work early. Original thought was that he was too close to the edge of road do overcorrected but the guy behind him said the car just swerved and rolled. New tires wete put on not too long ago. They are thinking that something broke in the steering but won't be able to tell because of the damages. Anyway, my DD2 called me at 6:30 am and told me. Nothing I could do and I felt so helpless. Also brought back memories of a similar call I got years ago. Also lucky that he was wearing his seatbelt and reserved no injuries other than wrenched muscles. Went to work on Friday. He got a ticket from the county for $150 (failure to control.). Town cops know them (good reasons) and the sheriff went to the house. Stressful few hours for all. But he is fine and cars can be replaced. When his son was told, all he said was "why was dad driving?" as my DSIL rarely drives. Usually has a ride to/from work but was putting in overtime lately.
> 
> ...


So glad Brett is ok! Love your work.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Lurker 2 said:


> I am still waiting- the doctor said it will come through from Orthopaedics, and he's not heard from Optometry- but I will see them in the morning.


I hope they call you, soon, Julie. Waiting is always hard. Hugs!


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

alpaca Issy said:


> Please can I join you? Been looking at the recipes - they look delicious - I am a knitter and spinner and live in the U.K - love to read all your posts from the U.S (my sister is in Las Vegas). Thankyou so much!


Welcome to you, alpaca Issy! Glad you have joined us!


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

sugarsugar said:


> Oh gosh, I am way way behind. A close friend's DH passed away yesterday from a sudden massive heart attack. What a shock. I spent some time this morning with the wife.
> 
> I suppose these antibiotics maybe are starting to work. The cough is getting slightly looser, still having a lot of trouble trying to get sleep though.
> 
> Today it did reach 39c but not till after 2ish then a cool sudden change about 5pm. We dropped 15c in an hour. Its is 20c at the moment at 8pm. Tomorrow is only to reach 19c. Now I will try and skim through the last 48 pages, I wont comment much though or I will never catch up.


So sorry for the passing of your friend, sugar.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Swedenme said:


> All caught up . All tidied up and I've been and done some errands nearly forgot husbands prescription which was the reason I went out in the first place . Luckily I remembered as I really don't want to go out again . Popped in a charity shop and was lucky enough to pick up a knitting book The Beatrix Potter knitting book for £1 what a bargain it looks brand new . Some lovely patterns in it and some weird ones lol . But the weird ones have some lovely stitch patterns that I'm going to use in other items . Lots of ideas floating around but must wait till I finish what I want to do for Christmas . Must not get sidetracked . Never knew how easily I could get sidetracked till I started knitting ????


Can't wait to see your Potter knitting...love Beatrix Potter!


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

oneapril said:


> Welcome to you, alpaca Issy! Glad you have joined us!


Welcome from me too!

Last F/U on my eyes today; hope I can get back to swimming and water exercise tomorrow. My bod has missed it! Had a wonderful two days up north. We have Thanksgiving day this coming Thursday in the states. I will close up the Sorority House Wed. evening for a long weekend. The girls have had a full fall and are more than ready for a break!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Rookie it took me forever to find the link last night so instead I'm posting the pattern that I copied from it....it was her own and she shared it for everyone.



RookieRetiree said:


> I don't go out to main at all anymore..could you post a link to the posting. Thanks.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Sending you a healing {{{hug}}} Jeanette. Hope the stuffiness will be short lived.



RookieRetiree said:


> Love and prayers to all. We had a great time with DBIL and DSIL here and I did their Medicare re-enrollments and did some shopping. But, now I'm all stuffy and not feeling very good.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

The cemetery where my parents are buried only has plagues and a masoleum (sp). They also do all the grounds maintenance. \


budasha said:


> My mom didn't want a headstone for her or dad. She said it would be easier for the cemetery to keep the graves tidy if they just had a plaque. We followed her wishes.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Are you off for the week for Thanksgiving Dawn? Our schools are closed all week as well as the University.


Pup lover said:


> Kaye love the dress!! The people and white are gorgeous together!
> 
> Love no bake cheese cakes can't eat baked ones cause of the eggs. Dr told me last week to try just the white of the egg as its the yolk that bothers most people. I tried 1 bite yesterday and didn't get sick so next time will try 2 bites. Would be nice to have the option.
> 
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I had a complete workup when I first went to him and that is why I was diagnosed with RA but hey if he wants to do it again I'll gladly comply. I didn't realize until very recently there were different types of RA. Have that question on my list of things to ask about. I do know about the weather changes causing increased pain for sure!



flyty1n said:


> So glad you are going to see the RA doctor. Hope the Dr. can find something to help you with your pain. I expect he will do a complete workup first to determine which type of RA you have, if it truly is RA, or something else and even the workup will hopefully give you peace of mind. Weather changes often cause increased pain. Julie, how did you come out?


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Looking forward to seeing the door decoration and the scarf pictures. I made a door decor for Thanksgiving. Turned out okay I guess.


budasha said:


> Nice throw. I'm doing a scarf with a similar pattern. I keep saying I will post photos and I will one of these days. :sm12:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Prayers for your niece's DH. Talk about a double whammy.


budasha said:


> My niece's husband has just been diagnosed with Parkinson's. He has just gotten over throat cancer and now this.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Welcome Gramma Jazz to the tea party! Hope you'll join in and chat. The list you referred to is the summary of the previous week's tea party happenings and sharings. If you go to the previous tea party (we start over every Friday late afternoon) and go to the page noted you will see them Hope that makes sense. What a wonderful gift of love to make all those sweaters each year! Would love to see pictures.



Gramma Jazz said:


> Hi, I've been in KP for a few years now, but have never really explored the site. This sounds like a fun group to chat with. I have been knitting, crocheting, tatting, etc. since I was 8 years old. That's close to 6 decades. I love designing my own things and learning new tricks. I've recently discovered needle tatting. It's a bit awkward for me now after doing it the old fashioned way for so long, but ultimately it seems it will be faster and offers the ability to set the work down in the middle of a circle without winding up with a tangled mess.
> Question: I was just scrolling through this page and there is a list of photos, recipes, crafts, etc. How do I open them?
> Everyone of my 10 GK's gets a sweater for Christmas every year. My oldest GD is 23 and the youngest will be having her first Christmas this year. I work on them throughout the year starting with the ones for the oldest. The smaller ones can change sizes if I do their's too early.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Rookie it took me forever to find the link last night so instead I'm posting the pattern that I copied from it....it was her own and she shared it for everyone.


Thank you very much.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

LOL...yea that was ridiculous to say that I wanted a small one. Of course the likelihood of us ever getting another RV is real, real slim....LOL



darowil said:


> A small one with 6 dogs?


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Sending you a healing {{{hug}}} Jeanette. Hope the stuffiness will be short lived.


Didn't get much sleep and changed an in-office meeting to phone conference so I don't spread the germs (and I don't have to go out in the cold). I'll go back to bed after the call.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Whoa...that would drive me crazy...of course it would be a short drive!


darowil said:


> Get sound as well and have your own sound, light and water feature. Different every night so never need to get bored with it.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Boy that is a shorter cooking time. I may just have to see about getting those poultry shears soon.


machriste said:


> Yes. You actually take out the backbone. We did have a rather small bird, but it cooked in less than 90 minutes.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Wow...that is a hefty fine! My handicap sign is actually part of my licence plate so nothing to hang up anymore. I switched to that since when DH would use my van he would take it down and I would have a heck of a time finding it since he never put it where it should be.



budasha said:


> Oh that is so unfair. I'm so sorry you had to pay it. Hurts at any time but especially now. When I was at exercise class on Friday, the instructor mentioned that one of the participants got a ticket because she forgot to put her handicap sign down ($300 fine). I just realized that I forgot to do the same. Ran out like the wind to get mine down.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Really making wonderful progress Matthew!


pacer said:


> Matthew has been busy today with his current drawing. For any new people, Matthew is my youngest son who is autistic. He loves to share his art work with everyone here.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Lovely kitchen sets Kathy. Also thankful DSIL was not seriously injured.



kehinkle said:


> Caught up again! Welcome to all the new voices. I can't wait to see what you are working on. I have socks on needles and have made a few wreath ornaments but all that got put on hold the last four days. I'll should have some waiting time so will work on something.
> 
> Must be the week for tickets. Not me! But on Thursday morning, my DSIL (Brett) rolled his HHR just outside the town limit. It was foggy and he had to go to work early. Original thought was that he was too close to the edge of road do overcorrected but the guy behind him said the car just swerved and rolled. New tires wete put on not too long ago. They are thinking that something broke in the steering but won't be able to tell because of the damages. Anyway, my DD2 called me at 6:30 am and told me. Nothing I could do and I felt so helpless. Also brought back memories of a similar call I got years ago. Also lucky that he was wearing his seatbelt and reserved no injuries other than wrenched muscles. Went to work on Friday. He got a ticket from the county for $150 (failure to control.). Town cops know them (good reasons) and the sheriff went to the house. Stressful few hours for all. But he is fine and cars can be replaced. When his son was told, all he said was "why was dad driving?" as my DSIL rarely drives. Usually has a ride to/from work but was putting in overtime lately.
> 
> ...


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

I fell asleep more easily last night--probably 15-20 minutes, yay. I had my tea about 45 minutes before bed and didn't resort to melatonin. Woke up once but was able to go back to sleep fairly quickly. I'm stuffed up this morning though. 

We're getting rain! Finally! Maybe the air won't be so dry for the next day or so...people love low humidity in summer, but it can be miserable in winter. I might look into a humidifier.

The blue sweater is maybe not as big as I worried about, as I let it "rest" overnight. My needle is really a little longer than it should be but doesn't seem to be causing permanent trouble. I'll get a photo of progress soon.

Welcome to even more new voices! Yay!

Off for another cuppa and a shower before work.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

My DH does all his own laundry...he made it clear when we first married that he would do it. Fine by me. He's a pretty good cook too and takes is on from time to time. Before I retired it was not uncommon to come home to his having already fixed or at least started dinner.



Bonnie7591 said:


> DH occasionally throws some of his work clothes in the wash, otherwise doesn't touch the washer.
> As for cooking, I'd just as soon he didn't, every time he does there is grease for 3 feet in every direction from the stove????. The only time he ever cooked was when I was on call & did it have time to cook for the kids.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> No melatonin for me then . I have nightmares and weird dreams a plenty without any help from medication would rather stay awake


I've never tried it but DS uses it when he comes off night shift, helps him get back on track right away instead of taking several days


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Of course join us alpaca Issy! We have folks here from all over....not just the USA! Just jump right in. Welcome!!!


alpaca Issy said:


> Please can I join you? Been looking at the recipes - they look delicious - I am a knitter and spinner and live in the U.K - love to read all your posts from the U.S (my sister is in Las Vegas). Thankyou so much!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Ditto.


KateB said:



> Sorry for your friend, but I'd rather go like that than linger. My dad died like that and although it's a dreadful shock for those left behind, I think it's a better way to go.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

What a good idea darowil/Margaret.


darowil said:


> Not after next week- I'm going to add the link to the previous Tea Party with my summary


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

me too!


Swedenme said:


> I always use quote reply it gives the kp name too


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I know a little how you feel Marilynn . dont get out much here either apart from shopping .I have gone back to my craft group which is a couple of hours on Wednesday afternoon luckily it's the day BIL comes to visit so husband is not left alone
> Hope you have a lovely Thanksgiving with you grandson and his family


It's great your BIL can schedule his visit so you can go to knitting group & get a small break.
My DH uncle insisted on looking after his wife with Alzheimer's until he had a heart attack & can't do it any longer. He spent so many years totally isolating himself that his close friends have died & he hasn't made any new ones since moving to the condo & is now hesitant to join anything. We tried to get him to get home care to come in so he could get out a couple of times a week but he wouldn't listen. I think people need contact with others just to stay sane


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Oh gosh, I am way way behind. A close friend's DH passed away yesterday from a sudden massive heart attack. What a shock. I spent some time this morning with the wife.
> 
> I suppose these antibiotics maybe are starting to work. The cough is getting slightly looser, still having a lot of trouble trying to get sleep though.
> 
> Today it did reach 39c but not till after 2ish then a cool sudden change about 5pm. We dropped 15c in an hour. Its is 20c at the moment at 8pm. Tomorrow is only to reach 19c. Now I will try and skim through the last 48 pages, I wont comment much though or I will never catch up.


I'm glad you are feeling a little better.
Sorry about your friend, such a shock for all involved


----------



## MindyT (Apr 29, 2011)

Thank you, Fan.
Lovely and meaningful.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Oh what a picture that would make! How funny!


oneapril said:


> Yikes! Like my friend's lab who helps himself to ice cubes from the refrigerator door!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Well said oneapril.


oneapril said:


> Liz, when you are in the moment, you do the best you can. It is such an emotional roller coaster being a care giver. I am sure you took good care of your DH. Don't beat yourself up with the "should'a, would'a, could'a" thoughts. Hugs.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Really? Can I have a bit more information Bonnie.....? Cooked? A whole Onion? etc


Chop the onion, put it in a dish & warm it, my mom used to set them in a pie plate on the stove but I usually do it in the microwave. Then make a little bag from a folded tea towel, put onions in the bag & lay them on your chest until they cool. Repeat as needed. Mom used to also throw handfuls of them in my brothers socks when he was a baby & had a bad chest.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Golly is that 21 shifts in a row? How is he now, has he recovered?


He's a lot better but still gets tired, I'm not sure 21 -12 HR shifts in a row are a smart thing to do but I'm only the mom, what do,I know????


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

budasha said:


> You know, it's strange. When my DH was going to cardiac exercises, they were pushing Becel margarine at the hospital as being better than butter. I have switched back to butter.


And Cleveland Clinic had switched to all sugar free drinks. Knowing that artificial sweeteners are cancer causing. I just don't understand why our medical profession keeps pushing this stuff on us, when they swear to do no harm. If my aunt, DD or I were to have to be at Cleveland Clinic, we would have no other choice but to drink only water. Which I know is good for us, what we generally drink. We are allergic to artificial sweeteners. It causes heart issues for us. My aunt has gone to the ER thinking she was having a heart attack because of a diet soda.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Would much rather have snow than rain damp and mud which is exactly what we have . At least in the snow everything is fresher and the kids can get out to play


I agree, I hate when it damp, dreary & muddy


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

A bit off subject here but would like to hear from others about something. Over the years on here I've read many times of many folks remembering the actual date a loved one passed away and the re-occurring sadness that follows. Don't know if I'm weird or what (well I know I am a little weird) but as much as I loved my parents and other loved ones that have passed I couldn't tell you what the date was and in some cases even what time of year it was. I do occasionally feel melancholy about them and wish they could be around to see/hear something that has happened but don't think it has ever lasted for a day much less days. As for my parents, I can tell you their age when they died and figure the year but that's about it. I'm an not being judgemental of anyone that does experience such memories and certainly respect them. More just wondered about why I don't have such feelings. Anyone's thoughts?


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Well I will certainly keep him in my prayers that his health will not suffer from such long continuous hours. I am glad they finally put a name to what was ailing you DS also. Googled it and was interesting to see what could cause/be related to it. Sounded as if it was something he will need to be watchful of always.



Bonnie7591 said:


> He's a lot better but still gets tired, I'm not sure 21 -12 HR shifts in a row are a smart thing to do but I'm only the mom, what do,I know????


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> That's how my brother died 2 years ago , it was his anniversary we had all been at the house and when everyone went home he had a massive heart attack and was gone in an instant .
> My mother had a massive heart attack in the middle of town and died , but apparently it's policy here to resuscitate a person even when they know the person won't survive , so she lingered in a hospital for 3 days


2 of my Dads siblings went like that, his sister went to bed, the next morning her DH woke up to find her cold beside him, now that would be terrible, she was only 50. His brother just sat down in a chair & died at 61. Dad had a massive stroke & lived 2 days after, he was 48. I really don't have good genetics, do I?


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gramma Jazz said:


> Hi, I've been in KP for a few years now, but have never really explored the site. This sounds like a fun group to chat with. I have been knitting, crocheting, tatting, etc. since I was 8 years old. That's close to 6 decades. I love designing my own things and learning new tricks. I've recently discovered needle tatting. It's a bit awkward for me now after doing it the old fashioned way for so long, but ultimately it seems it will be faster and offers the ability to set the work down in the middle of a circle without winding up with a tangled mess.
> Question: I was just scrolling through this page and there is a list of photos, recipes, crafts, etc. How do I open them?
> Everyone of my 10 GK's gets a sweater for Christmas every year. My oldest GD is 23 and the youngest will be having her first Christmas this year. I work on them throughout the year starting with the ones for the oldest. The smaller ones can change sizes if I do their's too early.


Gramma Jazz, welcome to the tea party! I am sure by now, someone else has answered your questions.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

darowil said:


> Is that the Pat Menchini one? Like you say some great patterns and some I'm not so sure of. But if it is that it sure is a bargain at that price.
> Yes I am making myself concentrate on things that must be done by Christmas- looking forward to starting something different then!
> And next year I have set myself the goal of finishing a WIP each month (if it is big with a lot to do it can be done over 2 or even 3 months), hopefully if I can avoid leaving any I start then by the end of next year I will have 10 less WIPS!).


Do you have that many WIPs? I have a bear that needs assembled & the slippers I'm making DIL for Christmas. Oh, & I forgot, a square dishcloth I started when last traveling, I needed something mindless. I better smarten up & finish them as that's not like me to have several on the go.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

kehinkle said:


> Caught up again! Welcome to all the new voices. I can't wait to see what you are working on. I have socks on needles and have made a few wreath ornaments but all that got put on hold the last four days. I'll should have some waiting time so will work on something.
> 
> Must be the week for tickets. Not me! But on Thursday morning, my DSIL (Brett) rolled his HHR just outside the town limit. It was foggy and he had to go to work early. Original thought was that he was too close to the edge of road do overcorrected but the guy behind him said the car just swerved and rolled. New tires wete put on not too long ago. They are thinking that something broke in the steering but won't be able to tell because of the damages. Anyway, my DD2 called me at 6:30 am and told me. Nothing I could do and I felt so helpless. Also brought back memories of a similar call I got years ago. Also lucky that he was wearing his seatbelt and reserved no injuries other than wrenched muscles. Went to work on Friday. He got a ticket from the county for $150 (failure to control.). Town cops know them (good reasons) and the sheriff went to the house. Stressful few hours for all. But he is fine and cars can be replaced. When his son was told, all he said was "why was dad driving?" as my DSIL rarely drives. Usually has a ride to/from work but was putting in overtime lately.
> 
> ...


I'm so glad your DSIL is ok.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Didn't get much sleep and changed an in-office meeting to phone conference so I don't spread the germs (and I don't have to go out in the cold). I'll go back to bed after the call.


Hope you are on the mend soon


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> My DH does all his own laundry...he made it clear when we first married that he would do it. Fine by me. He's a pretty good cook too and takes is on from time to time. Before I retired it was not uncommon to come home to his having already fixed or at least started dinner.


My DH moved from his mom's house in with me so never had to cook. He can fry sausage or bacon & eggs so there's grease everywhere. Otherwise he throws burgers or sausage on the BBQ


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> And Cleveland Clinic had switched to all sugar free drinks. Knowing that artificial sweeteners are cancer causing. I just don't understand why our medical profession keeps pushing this stuff on us, when they swear to do no harm. If my aunt, DD or I were to have to be at Cleveland Clinic, we would have no other choice but to drink only water. Which I know is good for us, what we generally drink. We are allergic to artificial sweeteners. It causes heart issues for us. My aunt has gone to the ER thinking she was having a heart attack because of a diet soda.


It's known that aspartame will kill ants if sprinkled on the hill & ive read people who drink lots of diet pop get symptoms like MS, seems insane it's still on the market but I guess making$$tops common sense?


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> No melatonin for me then . I have nightmares and weird dreams a plenty without any help from medication would rather stay awake


It may not affect you that way. I have weird reactions to medications!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

alpaca Issy said:


> Please can I join you? Been looking at the recipes - they look delicious - I am a knitter and spinner and live in the U.K - love to read all your posts from the U.S (my sister is in Las Vegas). Thankyou so much!


Alpaca Issy, welcome! It's wonderful seeing so many new people joining us!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> A bit off subject here but would like to hear from others about something. Over the years on here I've read many times of many folks remembering the actual date a loved one passed away and the re-occurring sadness that follows. Don't know if I'm weird or what (well I know I am a little weird) but as much as I loved my parents and other loved ones that have passed I couldn't tell you what the date was and in some cases even what time of year it was. I do occasionally feel melancholy about them and wish they could be around to see/hear something that has happened but don't think it has ever lasted for a day much less days. As for my parents, I can tell you their age when they died and figure the year but that's about it. I'm an not being judgemental of anyone that does experience such memories and certainly respect them. More just wondered about why I don't have such feelings. Anyone's thoughts?


I always remember when my Dad (Dec26/64) & step-Dad (Dec24/94) died because it's at Christmas, that's why I think it's terrible to lose a loved one close to then as it can't go by without you remembering, at least for me. Mom died Jan 16/83. & I still miss her terribly after all these years but the day can go by & I don't think about it.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Well I will certainly keep him in my prayers that his health will not suffer from such long continuous hours. I am glad they finally put a name to what was ailing you DS also. Googled it and was interesting to see what could cause/be related to it. Sounded as if it was something he will need to be watchful of always.


Yes, that's what worries me, this could be a lifelong problem. I sure hope it doesn't damage the kidneys too much & that seems to be the current worry


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

oneapril said:


> Just go and enjoy a beautiful meal. Don't look at it as a commentary on your skills. I saw your more than amazing Christmas stockings! You have awesome skills. Just relax and know that each person has different strengths to complement one another, not compete! (Ok, Gottastch...I'm finished!)
> 
> Your Christmas stockings are works of art - thank you for sharing the photos and glad to have you at the Tea Party!


Thanks oneapril! You are right. I'm always my own worst critic!!! As I get older I just don't want to make that big meal anymore and I don't know how to "get out of it." Sis-in-law and I agreed to rotate as it is way too much for mom-in-law anymore. I'd rather go out and divide the cost with bro-in-law and sis-in-law but they are traditional and stubborn. I am more than capable of making the meal, I just don't wanna - LOL.

Gwen, the rocks used to be prevalent but rock hunters have pretty much picked the shoreline around Petosky clean of those rocks and sold them. You can purchase them polished and they are really beautiful.

I got the Paw Patrol hat (redo) for great nephew done last night. I stayed up until 2:00 a.m. because it wasn't quite right. The first hat was crochet and dear niece must have measured a bit wrong because the hat is kinda tight on the child. I decided to knit a regular beanie-type hat and add the dalmation ears up higher on the hat and I duplicate stitched the shield on the front. I think it will serve him better. Hope the darn thing fits him now! Dear grandson needs mittens so I need to get on that too. His minion hat still fits him so I just need to dig out the royal blue (leftover from the hat) and knit him some quick mittens and bring those along on Thanksgiving Day too...PLUS the Christmas stockings. What I have left to do is really simple but I have been dragging my feet. This is it! Do it and be done...right? We are supposed to have freezing drizzle, starting 2:00 a.m. Tuesday morning and then changing to snow Tuesday afternoon. Sounds like a good day to finish those stockings off once and for all!

I have so many projects I'd like to jump into and so many things I'd like to learn. My spinning sits idly by look at me whenever I enter this room...eeeeeeek...so many projects!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Alpaca Issy, welcome! It's wonderful seeing so many new people joining us!


Yes, we look forward to getting to know new people.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Oh gosh, I am way way behind. A close friend's DH passed away yesterday from a sudden massive heart attack. What a shock. I spent some time this morning with the wife.
> 
> I suppose these antibiotics maybe are starting to work. The cough is getting slightly looser, still having a lot of trouble trying to get sleep though.
> 
> Today it did reach 39c but not till after 2ish then a cool sudden change about 5pm. We dropped 15c in an hour. Its is 20c at the moment at 8pm. Tomorrow is only to reach 19c. Now I will try and skim through the last 48 pages, I wont comment much though or I will never catch up.


I am sorry to hear of your friend's passing. Hope you are soon feeling better.


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> I am not sure I spelled Petosky correctly, but we have been through there. I will try to remember Gloria's the next time we get up that way. If you get up to Marquette, look for The Knitter's Niche. Tricia is wonderful! Lots of local to Michigan yarns. She is the first to have taught me to knit sweaters from my measurements. She is one who can see the end result and work back to figure out how to do something. Sees a sweater she likes, and in a short time, has it made! I had no clue what she was telling me to do, but DH knew what she was talking about, and off they went, with me taking notes! With those notes, and new measurements and gauge, DH could help me knit a sweater. I am so math challenged that I had no clue what they were talking about. I did Designer1234's workshop, which made more sense to me, just have to finish my sweater from that. We really enjoy our RV. If you ever get the chance, try it!


Thanks tami! Michigan is such a beautiful place and I'd really like to explore it more. I believe Marquette is a college town too, correct? DH will be happy to watch whatever sports season is happening at the time :sm02:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

darowil said:


> Not after next week- I'm going to add the link to the previous Tea Party with my summary


Great idea!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> All caught up . All tidied up and I've been and done some errands nearly forgot husbands prescription which was the reason I went out in the first place . Luckily I remembered as I really don't want to go out again . Popped in a charity shop and was lucky enough to pick up a knitting book The Beatrix Potter knitting book for £1 what a bargain it looks brand new . Some lovely patterns in it and some weird ones lol . But the weird ones have some lovely stitch patterns that I'm going to use in other items . Lots of ideas floating around but must wait till I finish what I want to do for Christmas . Must not get sidetracked . Never knew how easily I could get sidetracked till I started knitting ????


Great find!
Make notes of those floating thoughts about other projects so you remember what they are!


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

Gramma Jazz said:


> Hi, I've been in KP for a few years now, but have never really explored the site. This sounds like a fun group to chat with. I have been knitting, crocheting, tatting, etc. since I was 8 years old. That's close to 6 decades. I love designing my own things and learning new tricks. I've recently discovered needle tatting. It's a bit awkward for me now after doing it the old fashioned way for so long, but ultimately it seems it will be faster and offers the ability to set the work down in the middle of a circle without winding up with a tangled mess.
> Question: I was just scrolling through this page and there is a list of photos, recipes, crafts, etc. How do I open them?
> Everyone of my 10 GK's gets a sweater for Christmas every year. My oldest GD is 23 and the youngest will be having her first Christmas this year. I work on them throughout the year starting with the ones for the oldest. The smaller ones can change sizes if I do their's too early.


Welcome Gramma Jazz!!!! I knit, crochet, spin fiber into yarn and shuttle tat-a little bit. I can only seem to keep rings, split rings and chains in my brain. I usually make small things - snowflakes for Christmas, etc. I haven't done anything this year because I've been knitting up a storm so it will be something I pick up again after Christmas. Glad to have you join us!!!!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

gottastch said:


> Thanks oneapril! You are right. I'm always my own worst critic!!! As I get older I just don't want to make that big meal anymore and I don't know how to "get out of it." Sis-in-law and I agreed to rotate as it is way too much for mom-in-law anymore. I'd rather go out and divide the cost with bro-in-law and sis-in-law but they are traditional and stubborn. I am more than capable of making the meal, I just don't wanna - LOL.
> 
> Gwen, the rocks used to be prevalent but rock hunters have pretty much picked the shoreline around Petosky clean of those rocks and sold them. You can purchase them polished and they are really beautiful.
> 
> ...


I'm with you, so many projects & not enough time????
I hope you'll post a picture of the Dalmatian hat.
I always do Christmas for my family, my kids, brother & sisters family, have since my mom died & on the 2-3 times I didn't it just did it seem right. My sister & I have decided she will do Thanksgiving & I will do Christmas, as they always leave on a holiday right after, works for me.
Well, I really must get off here, 9:30 & im still sitting around, I think I will do some housecleaning today, starting with my bedroom. I bought a new duvet cover last. Month & need to change my curtains slightly so they will match, right now they have a strip of the current duvet print across the bottom, fortunately they are long enough I can just cut that off & hem them. Being on the north side of the house they are still good after many years


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> LOL...yea that was ridiculous to say that I wanted a small one. Of course the likelihood of us ever getting another RV is real, real slim....LOL


You can get some good deals on used units. Just keep an eye out. You never know when it will be! Especially end of season.


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> No melatonin for me then . I have nightmares and weird dreams a plenty without any help from medication would rather stay awake


I've not had any trouble with melatonin. I only take a small dose but it is just enough to make me sleepy. I have nightmares when I don't take anything...how weird am I? LOL


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I fell asleep more easily last night--probably 15-20 minutes, yay. I had my tea about 45 minutes before bed and didn't resort to melatonin. Woke up once but was able to go back to sleep fairly quickly. I'm stuffed up this morning though.
> 
> We're getting rain! Finally! Maybe the air won't be so dry for the next day or so...people love low humidity in summer, but it can be miserable in winter. I might look into a humidifier.
> 
> ...


I am glad you slept better. Put a pot of water on the stove and set a timer to check it hasn't boiled dry. That will help until you can get a dehumidifier. Looking forward to the pic.


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> A bit off subject here but would like to hear from others about something. Over the years on here I've read many times of many folks remembering the actual date a loved one passed away and the re-occurring sadness that follows. Don't know if I'm weird or what (well I know I am a little weird) but as much as I loved my parents and other loved ones that have passed I couldn't tell you what the date was and in some cases even what time of year it was. I do occasionally feel melancholy about them and wish they could be around to see/hear something that has happened but don't think it has ever lasted for a day much less days. As for my parents, I can tell you their age when they died and figure the year but that's about it. I'm an not being judgemental of anyone that does experience such memories and certainly respect them. More just wondered about why I don't have such feelings. Anyone's thoughts?


I definitely remember my mom and dad. Dad was so sick beforehand that it was a blessing for him to go be with the angels and I was with my mom when she died so very traumatic for me and it's only been 6 years for her. I'm sure, when more time passes, those thoughts won't be so prevalent and I won't be so sad but for right now it is an icky place to be!!!


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

gottastch said:


> Welcome Gramma Jazz!!!! I knit, crochet, spin fiber into yarn, make soap and shuttle tat-a little bit. I can only seem to keep rings, split rings and chains in my brain. I usually make small things - snowflakes for Christmas, etc. I haven't done anything this year because I've been knitting up a storm so it will be something I pick up again after Christmas. Glad to have you join us!!!!


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

gottastch said:


> Thanks oneapril! You are right. I'm always my own worst critic!!! As I get older I just don't want to make that big meal anymore and I don't know how to "get out of it." Sis-in-law and I agreed to rotate as it is way too much for mom-in-law anymore. I'd rather go out and divide the cost with bro-in-law and sis-in-law but they are traditional and stubborn. I am more than capable of making the meal, I just don't wanna - LOL. The burr under my saddle is that I stitch and mom-in-law stitches but sis-in-law does not so when we all get together, we have been informed NOT to stitch in sis-in-law's presence because it makes her feel bad - WHAT? Really makes me angry.
> 
> Gwen, the rocks used to be prevalent but rock hunters have pretty much picked the shoreline around Petosky clean of those rocks and sold them. You can purchase them polished and they are really beautiful.
> 
> ...


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> A bit off subject here but would like to hear from others about something. Over the years on here I've read many times of many folks remembering the actual date a loved one passed away and the re-occurring sadness that follows. Don't know if I'm weird or what (well I know I am a little weird) but as much as I loved my parents and other loved ones that have passed I couldn't tell you what the date was and in some cases even what time of year it was. I do occasionally feel melancholy about them and wish they could be around to see/hear something that has happened but don't think it has ever lasted for a day much less days. As for my parents, I can tell you their age when they died and figure the year but that's about it. I'm an not being judgemental of anyone that does experience such memories and certainly respect them. More just wondered about why I don't have such feelings. Anyone's thoughts?


No idea why you are that way. I wouldn't worry about it. It's not like you have forgotten them. Can you remember if your parents made note of the anniversary dates of other loved ones passing? It might just be the way they did things and you learned to do the same. I remember more because of the genealogy that I do. Also, when I was still able to take mom out, she would often comment that she thought it might be close to someone's birthday, or comment it was the time of year so and so had passed. I went through my Family Tree program and made a list of birth and death dates and wedding anniversaries. Then saved it to my phone so I could always look it up for her, while she still had the thought, as, by the time I could look it up, then tell her the answer, she would have no idea she had ever mentioned it. That list has come in handy quite a few times!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> It's known that aspartame will kill ants if sprinkled on the hill & ive read people who drink lots of diet pop get symptoms like MS, seems insane it's still on the market but I guess making$$tops common sense?


That's about it. :sm19:


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Gweniepooh said:


> The cemetery where my parents are buried only has plagues and a masoleum (sp). They also do all the grounds maintenance. \


What kind of plagues are at their cemetery?


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

gottastch said:


> Thanks tami! Michigan is such a beautiful place and I'd really like to explore it more. I believe Marquette is a college town too, correct? DH will be happy to watch whatever sports season is happening at the time :sm02:


Yes, I believe you are right, it being a collage town.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> 2 of my Dads siblings went like that, his sister went to bed, the next morning her DH woke up to find her cold beside him, now that would be terrible, she was only 50. His brother just sat down in a chair & died at 61. Dad had a massive stroke & lived 2 days after, he was 48. I really don't have good genetics, do I?


No neither do I . Dad , and mother before 60 , brother was 60 and sister was early 60ies . Both sets of grandparents also died very young .


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

pacer said:


> What kind of plagues are at their cemetery?


Our cemeteries require flat stones that are flush with the ground so they can mow over them now. I think, if we pay extra, we can still put in the upright monuments.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

I want to remind everyone that you have until Thursday to sign up for the Christmas card exchange if you are interested, and have not already done so. Please send me a PM go details!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

gottastch said:


> I've not had any trouble with melatonin. I only take a small dose but it is just enough to make me sleepy. I have nightmares when I don't take anything...how weird am I? LOL


Glad I'm not the only weird one . I've had nightmares all my life really bad when I was a child used to wake up screaming the place down or sleep walk. Didn't help that I had a horrible middle brother who would scare me . Never thought about it before but poor parents must have had a lot of sleepless nights because of me . Poor dad used to think I was asleep and turn the light off and I would wait till he was back in bed and turn it back on again .


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> A bit off subject here but would like to hear from others about something. Over the years on here I've read many times of many folks remembering the actual date a loved one passed away and the re-occurring sadness that follows. Don't know if I'm weird or what (well I know I am a little weird) but as much as I loved my parents and other loved ones that have passed I couldn't tell you what the date was and in some cases even what time of year it was. I do occasionally feel melancholy about them and wish they could be around to see/hear something that has happened but don't think it has ever lasted for a day much less days. As for my parents, I can tell you their age when they died and figure the year but that's about it. I'm an not being judgemental of anyone that does experience such memories and certainly respect them. More just wondered about why I don't have such feelings. Anyone's thoughts?


You are not weird Gwen . Well maybe nice weird ????
I can't remember when mine died either . I can remember the year and season when my dad died because I was 13 and I can remember my mother died just before Christmas but I can't remember how many years it's been nor how long since in laws died . I think it's because your mind just wants to remember loved ones as they were or that's how I want to remember them . I don't get sad on anniversaries as like you I don't remember them 
Think it might be different for my son as this is a completely different kind of pain and sadness


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

alpaca Issy said:


> Please can I join you? Been looking at the recipes - they look delicious - I am a knitter and spinner and live in the U.K - love to read all your posts from the U.S (my sister is in Las Vegas). Thankyou so much!


Of course you can, well technically you have just by posting, but we love new people and there is always room for one more. Sam sets a wonderful tea table, so pull up a chair and enjoy, and welcome, nice to meet you from Wyoming. 
Just the name, Forest of Dean sounds like a lovely place, is the area you live in an actual forest around you?


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Still waiting!


Grrr... that has to be a bit frustrating.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

kiwifrau said:


> Fan I also loved your poem.
> Welcome to all new crafters.
> 
> Can't sleep so have been able to catch up on KTP, couldn't remember which page I'd closed on earlier in the week so started on page 6 again, lol!
> ...


Just be careful out there, but I can't blame you for doing it yourself though.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Oh gosh, I am way way behind. A close friend's DH passed away yesterday from a sudden massive heart attack. What a shock. I spent some time this morning with the wife.
> 
> I suppose these antibiotics maybe are starting to work. The cough is getting slightly looser, still having a lot of trouble trying to get sleep though.
> 
> Today it did reach 39c but not till after 2ish then a cool sudden change about 5pm. We dropped 15c in an hour. Its is 20c at the moment at 8pm. Tomorrow is only to reach 19c. Now I will try and skim through the last 48 pages, I wont comment much though or I will never catch up.


I'm so sorry Cathy, that's got to be a shock to the family, I'm so glad that you were able to spend some time with her. 
Glad the cough is loosening up, hope that the meds are actually working.


----------



## Grandmapaula (Jun 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Wow! When the news said how much snow the northeast USA was getting I wondered if you had snow. I'd say you had plenty! Stay safe and warm.


We have about a foot and still snowing. I'm so far behind, we had a big Thanksgiving dinner at church on Sunday. Food prepared for 100, about 40 showed up. Gave everybody "to-go" boxes, and have enough to warm up for the congregation next Sunday!

I'm very far behind because I was helping prepare and clean up from the dinner this weekend. Saturday morning it was 75 F and sunny. At 8 that evening Bob had to go knock 2" of snow off the satellite receiver. Talk about whiplash. It dropped more than 40 degrees in about 5 hours. Gotta love it, because you can't do anything to change it! Tee shirts and sandals on Sat.; down coat, wool hat and boots today - eek!

I guess we're lucky - up north of here (near where Caren lives) there's 30+ inches of snow and more coming - so we got off relatively light.

No school here or most anywhere in the area. Lots of hills, and just not safe for the buses to be on the roads.

Tomorrow and Wed, we will be getting things ready for Thanksgiving - 18 people will be at DD#1's home. Wed. morning I'm getting up at zero dark thirty to go to Joann Fabrics for the flannel for the Christmas "Grammy Jammies". Gonna try to have it all washed dried and cut out in a week (9 pairs of PJ's). Then I'll chain myself to the sewing machine till they are all done.

Gonna end the novel now - Hugs from snowy and cold Central New York - Paula


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I always use quote reply it gives the kp name too


That's true it does, doesn't it, I use quote reply most of the time too, didn't think about that. lol


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

oneapril said:


> I hope they call you, soon, Julie. Waiting is always hard. Hugs!


Thanks!
Quite possible that the closeness of Christmas will be the excuse for any delay.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> That's how my brother died 2 years ago , it was his anniversary we had all been at the house and when everyone went home he had a massive heart attack and was gone in an instant .
> My mother had a massive heart attack in the middle of town and died , but apparently it's policy here to resuscitate a person even when they know the person won't survive , so she lingered in a hospital for 3 days


Do you all have the option of a DNR (do not resuscitate)? We have those here, my dad and most of my family had/have them. 
Your poor mom, those had to be the longest and worst 3 days of her life, and so hard on you all.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> All caught up . All tidied up and I've been and done some errands nearly forgot husbands prescription which was the reason I went out in the first place . Luckily I remembered as I really don't want to go out again . Popped in a charity shop and was lucky enough to pick up a knitting book The Beatrix Potter knitting book for £1 what a bargain it looks brand new . Some lovely patterns in it and some weird ones lol . But the weird ones have some lovely stitch patterns that I'm going to use in other items . Lots of ideas floating around but must wait till I finish what I want to do for Christmas . Must not get sidetracked . Never knew how easily I could get sidetracked till I started knitting ????


I think if I remember correctly, that Margaret has that book, what a great bargain, I'm going to have to find that book for the heck of it now. lol 
Sidetracked by knitting? Why what do you mean, that never happens to me. lolololololol


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

oneapril said:


> Yikes! Like my friend's lab who helps himself to ice cubes from the refrigerator door!


 :sm06: LOL! I have a cat that would do that. lol


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

kehinkle said:


> Caught up again! Welcome to all the new voices. I can't wait to see what you are working on. I have socks on needles and have made a few wreath ornaments but all that got put on hold the last four days. I'll should have some waiting time so will work on something.
> 
> Must be the week for tickets. Not me! But on Thursday morning, my DSIL (Brett) rolled his HHR just outside the town limit. It was foggy and he had to go to work early. Original thought was that he was too close to the edge of road do overcorrected but the guy behind him said the car just swerved and rolled. New tires wete put on not too long ago. They are thinking that something broke in the steering but won't be able to tell because of the damages. Anyway, my DD2 called me at 6:30 am and told me. Nothing I could do and I felt so helpless. Also brought back memories of a similar call I got years ago. Also lucky that he was wearing his seatbelt and reserved no injuries other than wrenched muscles. Went to work on Friday. He got a ticket from the county for $150 (failure to control.). Town cops know them (good reasons) and the sheriff went to the house. Stressful few hours for all. But he is fine and cars can be replaced. When his son was told, all he said was "why was dad driving?" as my DSIL rarely drives. Usually has a ride to/from work but was putting in overtime lately.
> 
> ...


So glad that Brett wasn't seriously injured. If it's found that the vehicle was at fault, perhaps he can get his ticket cancelled. Nice towels and dish cloths.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> That's so sad, I'm glad he overcame the cancer, but Parkinson's is certainly not a good thing. I hope it progresses very slowly and there is a cure before those that have been diagnosed get too far along in the disease.


Thanks. I guess it's even harder on him because he's a doctor.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Didn't get much sleep and changed an in-office meeting to phone conference so I don't spread the germs (and I don't have to go out in the cold). I'll go back to bed after the call.


Glad that changing the meeting was an option, I sure hope you start feeling much better soon.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> You are not weird Gwen . Well maybe nice weird ????
> I can't remember when mine died either . I can remember the year and season when my dad died because I was 13 and ????I can remember my mother died just before Christmas but I can't remember how many years it's been nor how long since in laws died . I think it's because your mind just wants to remember loved ones as they were or that's how I want to remember them . I don't get sad on anniversaries as like you I don't remember them
> Think it might be different for my son as this is a completely different kind of pain and sadness


I think it is all in how our minds work for remembering dates. I'm sure you remember many other things that those who remember the dates will have not even noticed. I guess my telephone area is a bit like an altar. ???? I have pictures and even the little pamphlets they give out at the memorials posted of friends and family. I love remembering them but have to look at the dates as I don't have a memory for dates either. i do remember my father and FIL's BDays as they were both on the same day. My MIL was like a historian. She even remembered the dates of my siblings birthdays and I have them written down and have to look them up. It is ok if I am sad when I miss them on special days, but not a depression. I still talk to them and even kiss my mom's picture from time to time. I tried taking these things down, not mom's picture, but the rest and somehow I end up putting them back. Never thought of it like an altar. :smile23: Even have a poem written by my FIL up there and bedroom has photos of grandmas, grandpas and dad.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> That's so great!! I agree, if people know that all the proceeds are going to the charities that they are designated for, people will give much more generously.


I agree too. We have a day scheduled for Food Day and everyone who can, donates food. The food is left on each door step and volunteers come around and pick it up. People here are very generous and tons were collected.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Grrr... that has to be a bit frustrating.


You do get used to it!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Grandmapaula said:


> We have about a foot and still snowing. I'm so far behind, we had a big Thanksgiving dinner at church on Sunday. Food prepared for 100, about 40 showed up. Gave everybody "to-go" boxes, and have enough to warm up for the congregation next Sunday!
> 
> I'm very far behind because I was helping prepare and clean up from the dinner this weekend. Saturday morning it was 75 F and sunny. At 8 that evening Bob had to go knock 2" of snow off the satellite receiver. Talk about whiplash. It dropped more than 40 degrees in about 5 hours. Gotta love it, because you can't do anything to change it! Tee shirts and sandals on Sat.; down coat, wool hat and boots today - eek!
> 
> ...


Was thinking of Caren yesterday when it was snowing. We got about the same as you but don't have the dangerous hills. Nice coating of snow in the morning and then wow, got really hit. I know they always get hit really bad at Caren's. 
That was some cooking you did. A lot of work and clean-up too. You must be worn out and now family Thanksgiving. Stay well and get some well-deserved rest.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Yes, they called it auto immune vasculitis, no treatment except steroids &I unless it gets bad again they will just watch things.


I'm sorry about that. At least, he now knows what it is. Hopefully, it can be kept under control.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I would tend to agree with you Kate, especially having been as close as I was to my Mum as she struggled with being here with much diminished mental capacity, after she was revived from her stroke. My father's last 18 months after he fractured the two top vertebrae, were not his happiest either. It was a real shock though for me when Mum died, with her being at home with me,but I will always be glad she passed privately, rather than with strangers.
> 
> Cathy, that was a dramatic change in temperature, hoping you are definitely on the mend.


What a gift you gave your mother.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Poor man, hope it progresses slowly


Thanks, me too.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Railyn said:


> This new is so sad. My thoughts are with them.


Thanks Railyn.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> A bit off subject here but would like to hear from others about something. Over the years on here I've read many times of many folks remembering the actual date a loved one passed away and the re-occurring sadness that follows. Don't know if I'm weird or what (well I know I am a little weird) but as much as I loved my parents and other loved ones that have passed I couldn't tell you what the date was and in some cases even what time of year it was. I do occasionally feel melancholy about them and wish they could be around to see/hear something that has happened but don't think it has ever lasted for a day much less days. As for my parents, I can tell you their age when they died and figure the year but that's about it. I'm an not being judgemental of anyone that does experience such memories and certainly respect them. More just wondered about why I don't have such feelings. Anyone's thoughts?


I'm much like you Gwen, I remember the day my mom passed, mainly because I was so glad that the good Lord had answered my prayer and she was no longer hooked to all those machine, but otherwise, couldn't tell you, I think Dad was in November, but won't swear to it, I talk to them all the time though. 
I don't know why, but it's never really bothered me, I think my mom would be really mad at me if I let it get to me for a very long period of time, especially as she passed before Christmas and that was her favorite holiday, oh boy would she get mad, I think she'd come back and decorate my house herself. lol
I smell dads cigarettes every so often so I know he stops by to check in, usually when I've been upset about something, of course that may just be a psychosomatic, (not really the right word for it, but you know what I mean).


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

alpaca Issy said:


> Please can I join you? Been looking at the recipes - they look delicious - I am a knitter and spinner and live in the U.K - love to read all your posts from the U.S (my sister is in Las Vegas). Thankyou so much!


You sure can join us. We love to have new people come in.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

The difference a few hours makes. The wind has been bad all night and today, so colder than the thermometer says. Brrrr. We were so lucky with beautiful weather, but knew this was on its way. Actually more snow than it looks as the wind has blown a lot off.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Still enjoying family time so just browsing.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> I'm much like you Gwen, I remember the day my mom passed, mainly because I was so glad that the good Lord had answered my prayer and she was no longer hooked to all those machine, but otherwise, couldn't tell you, I think Dad was in November, but won't swear to it, I talk to them all the time though.
> I don't know why, but it's never really bothered me, I think my mom would be really mad at me if I let it get to me for a very long period of time, especially as she passed before Christmas and that was her favorite holiday, oh boy would she get mad, I think she'd come back and decorate my house herself. lol
> I smell dads cigarettes every so often so I know he stops by to check in, usually when I've been upset about something, of course that may just be a psychosomatic, (not really the right word for it, but you know what I mean).


I like to think they visit. I talk with them once in a while as if they can hear me.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

sassafras123 said:


> Still enjoying family time so just browsing.


How wonderful. So happy for you. You will need recovery time after, but so worth it.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

oneapril said:


> Liz, when you are in the moment, you do the best you can. It is such an emotional roller coaster being a care giver. I am sure you took good care of your DH. Don't beat yourself up with the "should'a, would'a, could'a" thoughts. Hugs.


I appreciate your thoughts. Thanks.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> 2 of my Dads siblings went like that, his sister went to bed, the next morning her DH woke up to find her cold beside him, now that would be terrible, she was only 50. His brother just sat down in a chair & died at 61. Dad had a massive stroke & lived 2 days after, he was 48. I really don't have good genetics, do I?


My grandfather woke to the same thing, my grandmother had had an anyerism (sp) during the night, what a shock, I remember my mom taking charge, and getting the house cleaned out and packed up and having grandpa stay with us for a couple weeks before he few back to Boise, Idaho to the rest of his siblings, and we never saw him again, he died the following year I think. He's the grandpa that gave me my middle name. lol I like this, I'm remembering things I haven't thought of in a long time, he was such a big tower of a man, I don't have may pictures or memories of him but he was very gentle, I think I must miss him more than I ever though. lol I remember grandma used to grow strawberries and cherry tomatoes, lol I think other things too, but those are the two I remember and she was a crocheter, the filet crochet, she had one of the bedspreads that had the squares with the red rose in the middle of them. Okay, I have really digressed here, sorry Bonnie. My mom was around your dads age when she passed, so sad to see them go so young.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Looking forward to seeing the door decoration and the scarf pictures. I made a door decor for Thanksgiving. Turned out okay I guess.


Here they are:

Still need to sew in the ends.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Wow...that is a hefty fine! My handicap sign is actually part of my licence plate so nothing to hang up anymore. I switched to that since when DH would use my van he would take it down and I would have a heck of a time finding it since he never put it where it should be.


As far as I know, we don't have a handicap licence plate. Will have to check into that.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> It's known that aspartame will kill ants if sprinkled on the hill & ive read people who drink lots of diet pop get symptoms like MS, seems insane it's still on the market but I guess making$$tops common sense?


I've also heard that it's bad for us so I also wonder why it's still being used.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> My DH moved from his mom's house in with me so never had to cook. He can fry sausage or bacon & eggs so there's grease everywhere. Otherwise he throws burgers or sausage on the BBQ


It's amazing how they can do such a great job on a grill and not make a massive mess, even clean up behind themselves, but give them a range and hot soapy water, and they make a mess and can't figure out how to clean it up. lol Yes, David is almost that bad, thus, he's banned from cooking unless it's grilling/bbqing, or I'm not home. lolol Easier to do the cooking myself as less cleaning up in the long run.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Grandmapaula said:


> We have about a foot and still snowing. I'm so far behind, we had a big Thanksgiving dinner at church on Sunday. Food prepared for 100, about 40 showed up. Gave everybody "to-go" boxes, and have enough to warm up for the congregation next Sunday!
> 
> I'm very far behind because I was helping prepare and clean up from the dinner this weekend. Saturday morning it was 75 F and sunny. At 8 that evening Bob had to go knock 2" of snow off the satellite receiver. Talk about whiplash. It dropped more than 40 degrees in about 5 hours. Gotta love it, because you can't do anything to change it! Tee shirts and sandals on Sat.; down coat, wool hat and boots today - eek!
> 
> ...


Wow - that's too much snow. What we had has disappeared but the wind is still quite strong.

I hope all of you in the U.S. have a wonderful Thanksgiving.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> The difference a few hours makes. The wind has been bad all night and today, so colder than the thermometer says. Brrrr. We were so lucky with beautiful weather, but knew this was on its way. Actually more snow than it looks as the wind has blown a lot off.


Oh, wow! I feel for you. When I took Candy out this morning, it was 37F. I just about froze. My face felt like it was freezing. Don't know what I'm going to do when the really cold weather comes. :sm13:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

gottastch said:


> Thanks oneapril! You are right. I'm always my own worst critic!!! As I get older I just don't want to make that big meal anymore and I don't know how to "get out of it." Sis-in-law and I agreed to rotate as it is way too much for mom-in-law anymore. I'd rather go out and divide the cost with bro-in-law and sis-in-law but they are traditional and stubborn. I am more than capable of making the meal, I just don't wanna - LOL.
> 
> Gwen, the rocks used to be prevalent but rock hunters have pretty much picked the shoreline around Petosky clean of those rocks and sold them. You can purchase them polished and they are really beautiful.
> 
> ...


I can't blame you, can you always parcel out different dishes to different family members so that you don't have to do it all yourself, but it's still a lot to do just hosting. I cook everything and then take it to Marla's, lol, she has more seating, well not anymore since I got the two loveseats a couple weeks ago, but she has more room in her living room and it's usually just the 3 or 4 of us depending on whether Christopher shows up or not. 
You have your projects lined up pretty well, I wish I were that organized.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Grandmapaula said:


> We have about a foot and still snowing. I'm so far behind, we had a big Thanksgiving dinner at church on Sunday. Food prepared for 100, about 40 showed up. Gave everybody "to-go" boxes, and have enough to warm up for the congregation next Sunday!
> 
> I'm very far behind because I was helping prepare and clean up from the dinner this weekend. Saturday morning it was 75 F and sunny. At 8 that evening Bob had to go knock 2" of snow off the satellite receiver. Talk about whiplash. It dropped more than 40 degrees in about 5 hours. Gotta love it, because you can't do anything to change it! Tee shirts and sandals on Sat.; down coat, wool hat and boots today - eek!
> 
> ...


Wow, that's a lot of food, and a lot of clean up. 
I love your tradition of the grammy jammies, if I ever have a grandchild, I may borrow you tradition. :sm24: 
That's a lot of snow.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> The difference a few hours makes. The wind has been bad all night and today, so colder than the thermometer says. Brrrr. We were so lucky with beautiful weather, but knew this was on its way. Actually more snow than it looks as the wind has blown a lot off.


Holy cow! It's beautiful, but you keep it, I don't want any, thank you. lol Although I know we'll probably get some on Thanksgiving, it usually does snow that day, and we'll have plenty more through the winter.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> I like to think they visit. I talk with them once in a while as if they can hear me.


I do too. lol


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

budasha said:


> Here they are:
> 
> Still need to sew in the ends.


The flowers are gorgeous and so are the scarves.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Well caught up again, hopefully anybody not feeling well will be feeling much better by this evening, anyone having to go into bad weather be safe, I'm going to get my bff's birthday present in the mail and get the rest of the laundry finished. 
See you all in a bit. 
HUGS to all!!!!


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> The flowers are gorgeous and so are the scarves.


Beautiful Liz????


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I'm much like you Gwen, I remember the day my mom passed, mainly because I was so glad that the good Lord had answered my prayer and she was no longer hooked to all those machine, but otherwise, couldn't tell you, I think Dad was in November, but won't swear to it, I talk to them all the time though.
> I don't know why, but it's never really bothered me, I think my mom would be really mad at me if I let it get to me for a very long period of time, especially as she passed before Christmas and that was her favorite holiday, oh boy would she get mad, I think she'd come back and decorate my house herself. lol
> I smell dads cigarettes every so often so I know he stops by to check in, usually when I've been upset about something, of course that may just be a psychosomatic, (not really the right word for it, but you know what I mean).


Hi KayeJo yes I have the same things happen to me too. I feel my mother around me at certain times, and definitely feel my SIL too. I got a distinct smell of cigarette smoke around the time she passed. Very spiritual isn't it?


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> The difference a few hours makes. The wind has been bad all night and today, so colder than the thermometer says. Brrrr. We were so lucky with beautiful weather, but knew this was on its way. Actually more snow than it looks as the wind has blown a lot off.


I hope you haven't lost power. I just heard many places around Rochester are without power after a big dump of snow.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Paula, I hope roads are better by Thursday or you don't have to travel far.
Too bad there were only 40 for the church meal but I guess better to prepare for 100 &get 40 than to prepare for 40 & have 100???? So hard to prepare when you don't have a clue how many will come.
Hope you get a good deal on the flannel.

I spent the morning cleaning in the bedroom, got the curtains shortened & back up & the new duvet cover on. I've been looking for about a year as the current one has been on for 10+ years & I'm sure getting rotten???? I'm not sure I'm totally thrilled with this one but it's ok.
DS brought GD to stay with me while he goes hunting for a few hrs, he'll be back in time to pick up GS from school. She's been talking my ear off.????


----------



## cindygecko (Dec 3, 2014)

darowil said:


> Nice looking knitting- is that the hand towel that was on KP recently? I plan to do that and had been wondering what the top was like (to work out what was needed to hang it up


That was my attempt at knitting the hand towel by looking at the pic before she posted her recipe for making the towels. It turned out OK. I still need to sew a button on it.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> What a gift you gave your mother.


It was a promise to myself from age 18- didn't manage as well for my Dad, but the matter was taken out of my control. At least I got over to the Rest Home every week to see him, and the Computer I got for him gave him much pleasure- he loved cheating at the daily crossword puzzle.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> The difference a few hours makes. The wind has been bad all night and today, so colder than the thermometer says. Brrrr. We were so lucky with beautiful weather, but knew this was on its way. Actually more snow than it looks as the wind has blown a lot off.


You got a lot more than we did. Most of ours has melted in the grass. Our wind has finally died down. Stay warm!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> I like to think they visit. I talk with them once in a while as if they can hear me.


 :sm24:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> My grandfather woke to the same thing, my grandmother had had an anyerism (sp) during the night, what a shock, I remember my mom taking charge, and getting the house cleaned out and packed up and having grandpa stay with us for a couple weeks before he few back to Boise, Idaho to the rest of his siblings, and we never saw him again, he died the following year I think. He's the grandpa that gave me my middle name. lol I like this, I'm remembering things I haven't thought of in a long time, he was such a big tower of a man, I don't have may pictures or memories of him but he was very gentle, I think I must miss him more than I ever though. lol I remember grandma used to grow strawberries and cherry tomatoes, lol I think other things too, but those are the two I remember and she was a crocheter, the filet crochet, she had one of the bedspreads that had the squares with the red rose in the middle of them. Okay, I have really digressed here, sorry Bonnie. My mom was around your dads age when she passed, so sad to see them go so young.


Nice memories! Thank you for sharing them.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

budasha said:


> Here they are:
> 
> Still need to sew in the ends.


Very pretty!


----------



## cindygecko (Dec 3, 2014)

Poledra65 said:


> Beautiful knitting! I love the towel, I keep think that one day I'll get to making a few for the kitchen, I think yours has me inspired to do just that after the holidays. :sm24:


Thanks my daughter has asked me to make her a couple in yellow for her kitchen I just checked out the cotton yarn at meijers store and the yellow wasn't very pretty do I have to look more for some that's brighter.

They are pretty easy to make hope you get a chance to make some for gifts!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

budasha said:


> I've also heard that it's bad for us so I also wonder why it's still being used.


$$$$$$


----------



## cindygecko (Dec 3, 2014)

G By any chance is the hanging dish towel the pattern that was shared by Knitwit (forget full name) on the main digest? I just copied that pattern and hope to get a few done![/quote said:


> Yes that's the one and I think the recipe for it was on page 17 of that posting. Can't remember her name either. What a nice pattern.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

You made a good point Tami. I don't ever remember my parents making notes of family members passing. I guess I just picked it up from them.


tami_ohio said:


> No idea why you are that way. I wouldn't worry about it. It's not like you have forgotten them. Can you remember if your parents made note of the anniversary dates of other loved ones passing? It might just be the way they did things and you learned to do the same. I remember more because of the genealogy that I do. Also, when I was still able to take mom out, she would often comment that she thought it might be close to someone's birthday, or comment it was the time of year so and so had passed. I went through my Family Tree program and made a list of birth and death dates and wedding anniversaries. Then saved it to my phone so I could always look it up for her, while she still had the thought, as, by the time I could look it up, then tell her the answer, she would have no idea she had ever mentioned it. That list has come in handy quite a few times!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Just flat on the ground plaques. No momuments or tombstones/headstones. Only the very old cemeteries in the area have them (headstones).


pacer said:


> What kind of plagues are at their cemetery?


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Now that is a lot of snow Paula. I also thought of you when I saw the weather for your area of the country. Also you came to mind when I saw that JoAnn's was having their flannel on sale. I just love that you make the jammies for the grandkids each year.


Grandmapaula said:


> We have about a foot and still snowing. I'm so far behind, we had a big Thanksgiving dinner at church on Sunday. Food prepared for 100, about 40 showed up. Gave everybody "to-go" boxes, and have enough to warm up for the congregation next Sunday!
> 
> I'm very far behind because I was helping prepare and clean up from the dinner this weekend. Saturday morning it was 75 F and sunny. At 8 that evening Bob had to go knock 2" of snow off the satellite receiver. Talk about whiplash. It dropped more than 40 degrees in about 5 hours. Gotta love it, because you can't do anything to change it! Tee shirts and sandals on Sat.; down coat, wool hat and boots today - eek!
> 
> ...


----------



## Nannyof6GS (Sep 27, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> A bit off subject here but would like to hear from others about something. Over the years on here I've read many times of many folks remembering the actual date a loved one passed away and the re-occurring sadness that follows. Don't know if I'm weird or what (well I know I am a little weird) but as much as I loved my parents and other loved ones that have passed I couldn't tell you what the date was and in some cases even what time of year it was. I do occasionally feel melancholy about them and wish they could be around to see/hear something that has happened but don't think it has ever lasted for a day much less days. As for my parents, I can tell you their age when they died and figure the year but that's about it. I'm an not being judgemental of anyone that does experience such memories and certainly respect them. More just wondered about why I don't have such feelings. Anyone's thoughts?


Gwen, my mom passed last year. I was her caregiver and I have had a really hard year. I still have not cleaned her rooms out. Just recently we decided to update the house so it is ready for when we want to retire (we have been here 30 years) so I know that it is coming soon. I am starting to feel very anxious about the one year anniversary coming up. I am a cemetery visitor, I usually go and change flowers for all the seasons for my folks and my brother. I don't think it's different for you to handle dates and memories the way you do. It's just how we are, life would be boring if we were all alike.


----------



## cindygecko (Dec 3, 2014)

pacer said:


> What part of Michigan are you in? I live in South West Michigan.


I live in the Tri city area near bay city but when younger I lived in the petosky area and am enjoying all the talk about petoskey stones,. I used to hunt for them long ago. I think they are only found in Michigan as far as I know.


----------



## cindygecko (Dec 3, 2014)

pacer said:


> Matthew has been busy today with his current drawing. For any new people, Matthew is my youngest son who is autistic. He loves to share his art work with everyone here.


I look forward to seeing more of his art work! He's very talented!


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

It's very interesting reading how you all do different ways of tending graves etc. one reason I'm feeling pretty bereft over Lilian, is that she put everything through lawyer and we didn't get to say goodbye, her ashes were scattered in a communal plot at the crematorium, no plaque no grave. She did the same for her husband. So we just have memories instead. When my parents passed, I scattered their ashes on a hillside overlooking the town where they met here in Auckland. Whenever we go there I can remember them in that special place.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Liz the door decoration is really professional looking; quite gorgeous. Very lovely. Mine have the "look what the nutty old lady has been up to again" appearance....LOL....but I do have fun trying. Just don't seem to have the knack for that kind of creating. Also like your scarves in progress; lovely blue shade too.


budasha said:


> Here they are:
> 
> Still need to sew in the ends.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I will keep you in my prayers Nannyof6GS as this anniversary draws nearer. I know this will be hard for you as well as when you have to clean out her rooms. My heart goes out to you. My mom survived my dad by 10 years and the first year or so I would do flowers at my mom's request to take to the cemetery and put them on his grave. She then let that go by the wayside. The only time I ever go to the cemetery is when my brother visits (which is rare) and he can never remember where their plot is so I take him. And you are so right; life would be boring if we were all alike. {{{{{hugs}}}}}



Nannyof6GS said:


> Gwen, my mom passed last year. I was her caregiver and I have had a really hard year. I still have not cleaned her rooms out. Just recently we decided to update the house so it is ready for when we want to retire (we have been here 30 years) so I know that it is coming soon. I am starting to feel very anxious about the one year anniversary coming up. I am a cemetery visitor, I usually go and change flowers for all the seasons for my folks and my brother. I don't think it's different for you to handle dates and memories the way you do. It's just how we are, life would be boring if we were all alike.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

*News alert! news alert!* Any of you that have lost weight I found it!!! Will gladly return them to the owner! When weighted at doctor's this morning....Groan....have gained the 10 lbs I lost. I really like this doctor...he truly listens! Said my back & neck pain would not be from the RA. Did take x-rays to see if he could tell if anything was going on and is going to set up an appointment with the Spine Center in town. Also talked to me about possible options that they may choose depending on what's going on. He was very pleased that my hands are doing so well and did x-rays of them as well as 6 month blood work.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

budasha said:


> I appreciate your thoughts. Thanks.


It seems to be pretty typical for care givers. I have an incident that still makes me cringe when taking care of mom. Something I wanted to do for mom. She had become combative when we disturbed her so I listened to my sisters as they had been with her all the time and I just came down occasionally. When the nurse came 2 days later it was too late and I should have fought for what I wanted to do. I haven't told anyone about this but I still relive this too often. The nurse rather scolded us. Yikes, what a nightmare for me that was. I think with time the guilt will lessen but I know mom understands my heart now. It's harder to forgive oneself than it is others. My friend believes she could have saved her brother's life is she had stayed with him at the hospital. This was a few years ago. He didn't need to die but because nobody was with him. It is never easy and if we are
Part of it we are left with our feelings. Hugs to you. You know he understands.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

budasha said:


> Here they are:
> 
> Still need to sew in the ends.


How lovely and what a gorgeous decoration.


----------



## cindygecko (Dec 3, 2014)

budasha said:


> Here they are:
> 
> Still need to sew in the ends.


Beautiful work love your decoration too!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I hope you haven't lost power. I just heard many places around Rochester are without power after a big dump of snow.


Thank you. We didn't but we do have an automatic generator because of all the times we do lose power. Don't think we've lost it once for any long period of time since we bought it. Once in the worst weather, we were without for 2 weeks.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> It was a promise to myself from age 18- didn't manage as well for my Dad, but the matter was taken out of my control. At least I got over to the Rest Home every week to see him, and the Computer I got for him gave him much pleasure- he loved cheating at the daily crossword puzzle.


You were a wonderful and loving daughter. Too cute about cheating on the crossword puzzles.


----------



## Nannyof6GS (Sep 27, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I will keep you in my prayers Nannyof6GS as this anniversary draws nearer. I know this will be hard for you as well as when you have to clean out her rooms. My heart goes out to you. My mom survived my dad by 10 years and the first year or so I would do flowers at my mom's request to take to the cemetery and put them on his grave. She then let that go by the wayside. The only time I ever go to the cemetery is when my brother visits (which is rare) and he can never remember where their plot is so I take him. And you are so right; life would be boring if we were all alike. {{{{{hugs}}}}}


Thank you, Gwen!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

machriste said:


> Welcome from me too!
> 
> Last F/U on my eyes today; hope I can get back to swimming and water exercise tomorrow. My bod has missed it! Had a wonderful two days up north. We have Thanksgiving day this coming Thursday in the states. I will close up the Sorority House Wed. evening for a long weekend. The girls have had a full fall and are more than ready for a break!


So do all the girls go home for the weekend? Nice for you to get a weekend off- and then you can enjoy them again when they and you return.


----------



## Nannyof6GS (Sep 27, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> *News alert! news alert!* Any of you that have lost weight I found it!!! Will gladly return them to the owner! When weighted at doctor's this morning....Groan....have gained the 10 lbs I lost. I really like this doctor...he truly listens! Said my back & neck pain would not be from the RA. Did take x-rays to see if he could tell if anything was going on and is going to set up an appointment with the Spine Center in town. Also talked to me about possible options that they may choose depending on what's going on. He was very pleased that my hands are doing so well and did x-rays of them as well as 6 month blood work.


You are just too funny!!! You didn't find it all because I found quite a bit this last year!! I do not look forward to my next doctor appointment :sm16:


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

cindygecko said:


> I live in the Tri city area near bay city but when younger I lived in the petosky area and am enjoying all the talk about petoskey stones,. I used to hunt for them long ago. I think they are only found in Michigan as far as I know.


That is my understanding as well. I have not seen any of the stones except for pictures. Have you taken the time to go to Mary Maxim in Port Huron?


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> A bit off subject here but would like to hear from others about something. Over the years on here I've read many times of many folks remembering the actual date a loved one passed away and the re-occurring sadness that follows. Don't know if I'm weird or what (well I know I am a little weird) but as much as I loved my parents and other loved ones that have passed I couldn't tell you what the date was and in some cases even what time of year it was. I do occasionally feel melancholy about them and wish they could be around to see/hear something that has happened but don't think it has ever lasted for a day much less days. As for my parents, I can tell you their age when they died and figure the year but that's about it. I'm an not being judgemental of anyone that does experience such memories and certainly respect them. More just wondered about why I don't have such feelings. Anyone's thoughts?


Gwen I have started to feel the same as you-wondering if I am the only one who doesn't remember all the details and feel really upset. I remember the date my father died- it was my youngest sisters birthday, and buried on a brothers birthday. And know I was almost 16 so with maths can work out how long. Brother was round my birthday the year I returned to Australia. As for my sisters I remember only too clearly the few weeks round there deaths- but as to which year or dates I can't remember. And this was only around 5 years ago (I think!). So yes I have at times found myself feeling guilty becuase I can't remember or feel terrible about it.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Do you have that many WIPs? I have a bear that needs assembled & the slippers I'm making DIL for Christmas. Oh, & I forgot, a square dishcloth I started when last traveling, I needed something mindless. I better smarten up & finish them as that's not like me to have several on the go.


I once counted them and decided I must have around 100! Some going back to when the girls were kids. In fact I have one thing I bought the cotton for with money from my 21st! Really they are UFOs most of them. So it is actually a UFO I intend to finish each month. WIPs are actually being worked on currently.
Maybe keeping them on Ravelry will encourage me to finish them?


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Cashmeregma said:


> The difference a few hours makes. The wind has been bad all night and today, so colder than the thermometer says. Brrrr. We were so lucky with beautiful weather, but knew this was on its way. Actually more snow than it looks as the wind has blown a lot off.


It sure did make a difference. It looks like we got the teaser amount and you got the dump truck amount. It is pretty but I can wait a bit longer before it comes.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Fan said:


> Hi KayeJo yes I have the same things happen to me too. I feel my mother around me at certain times, and definitely feel my SIL too. I got a distinct smell of cigarette smoke around the time she passed. Very spiritual isn't it?


It is, and comforting, I just smile and tell dad that I'm fine. When David and Christopher were in Texas and trying to get back here but having one issue after another, I smelled dad's cigarettes, told him I was fine, if he wanted to do something useful though, to go make sure that his SIL and GS didn't have anymore issues getting home, sure enough, they were out of Texas the next day and had clear sailing the rest of the trip. lol 
Mom is always with me thank goodness, I talk to her alot.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Paula, I hope roads are better by Thursday or you don't have to travel far.
> Too bad there were only 40 for the church meal but I guess better to prepare for 100 &get 40 than to prepare for 40 & have 100???? So hard to prepare when you don't have a clue how many will come.
> Hope you get a good deal on the flannel.
> 
> ...


I need to get Marla's curtains made, maybe I'll call her and get the measurements and sew them after I get David off the phone. I need to make some for my spare bedroom also, but do you have any idea if there are patterns out there for loveseat covers? I'd rather make them so that they are what I want. 
It's so great that your grands are able to spend so much time with you, she's definitely keeping you busy. lol


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Nice memories! Thank you for sharing them.


Certainly, I'm glad the subject came up, I don't think of them often as I didn't know them really well, I think I was 9 when Grandma passed, but can't swear to that.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

cindygecko said:


> Thanks my daughter has asked me to make her a couple in yellow for her kitchen I just checked out the cotton yarn at meijers store and the yellow wasn't very pretty do I have to look more for some that's brighter.
> 
> They are pretty easy to make hope you get a chance to make some for gifts!


I hope you find the color yellow that is just right, I love yellow and bright green. I will definitely get some made, thank you.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Nannyof6GS said:


> Gwen, my mom passed last year. I was her caregiver and I have had a really hard year. I still have not cleaned her rooms out. Just recently we decided to update the house so it is ready for when we want to retire (we have been here 30 years) so I know that it is coming soon. I am starting to feel very anxious about the one year anniversary coming up. I am a cemetery visitor, I usually go and change flowers for all the seasons for my folks and my brother. I don't think it's different for you to handle dates and memories the way you do. It's just how we are, life would be boring if we were all alike.


I'm so sorry, that is hard, we'll be here for you if/when you need us. 
My aunt used to go put flowers out for Memorial Day, but they only let you leave them out for a couple days and then if you haven't picked them up they collect them and throw them away, which is sad. No flowers or anything allowed at any other times I think she said. 
Updating your house sounds exciting, we will want to hear all about that when you get going on it.


----------



## Gramma Jazz (Apr 21, 2011)

At one point I had 37 WIP's. All knitting completed, just needed to be sewn together. I made myself a rule, I would not be allowed to start any new project until I finished at least 2 old ones. One little hooded, zipper down the back sweater in a toddler size I gave to a coworker for her little girl. When I started it, it was supposed to be for my daughter. When I finished, her kids were teens.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> *News alert! news alert!* Any of you that have lost weight I found it!!! Will gladly return them to the owner! When weighted at doctor's this morning....Groan....have gained the 10 lbs I lost. I really like this doctor...he truly listens! Said my back & neck pain would not be from the RA. Did take x-rays to see if he could tell if anything was going on and is going to set up an appointment with the Spine Center in town. Also talked to me about possible options that they may choose depending on what's going on. He was very pleased that my hands are doing so well and did x-rays of them as well as 6 month blood work.


It sounds like the doctor has things well in hand, hopefully it's not anything too bad with your neck and spine, hopefully it isn't anything that requires surgery but if it is, I hope it goes as wonderfully as Marla's did. And it's wonderful that your hands are doing so well.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> I once counted them and decided I must have around 100! Some going back to when the girls were kids. In fact I have one thing I bought the cotton for with money from my 21st! Really they are UFOs most of them. So it is actually a UFO I intend to finish each month. WIPs are actually being worked on currently.
> Maybe keeping them on Ravelry will encourage me to finish them?


Oh my, I don't have quite that many wips, but I sure have yarn that's almost that old. lol Don't remember what I was going to make with it though. lol


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gramma Jazz said:


> At one point I had 37 WIP's. All knitting completed, just needed to be sewn together. I made myself a rule, I would not be allowed to start any new project until I finished at least 2 old ones. One little hooded, zipper down the back sweater in a toddler size I gave to a coworker for her little girl. When I started it, it was supposed to be for my daughter. When I finished, her kids were teens.


LOL! I finished a sweater that I had started for my son when he was around 7 or 8 and gave it to my friends daughter, son was about 28 then, I finally finished the second one that I had started around the same time also, I'm just glad that I'm not the only one that does things like that. Company in numbers and all. lol


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Remember last winter when we had all the rain and flooding here ( wettest winter on record ) and I said I was going to hire a tugboat and tow the uk southwards if it happened again . Well I'm now looking for a tugboat to hire . It has poured down very heavily all day long as it did most of yesterday and now we have gale force winds starting up to . The streams are all flooded again and we are under a weather warning for more of the same for the next couple of days . Best dig my wellies out . Best find another project to do as I've had enough of making ornaments . 
I saw an interesting video over on main showing how to do seams by crochet made a nice pattern design might try that


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Poledra65 said:


> LOL! I finished a sweater that I had started for my son when he was around 7 or 8 and gave it to my friends daughter, son was about 28 then, I finally finished the second one that I had started around the same time also, I'm just glad that I'm not the only one that does things like that. Company in numbers and all. lol


Not me apart from I haven't been knitting that long I couldn't leave them . They stare at me and say no more projects till I'm finished . :sm23: 
I like to knit one project at a time . I've managed to get up to 5 and then had to finish them before I start another 
Apart from one long term project I have nothing on my needles sat here twiddling my thumbs trying to decide what to do .


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

darowil said:


> I once counted them and decided I must have around 100! Some going back to when the girls were kids. In fact I have one thing I bought the cotton for with money from my 21st! Really they are UFOs most of them. So it is actually a UFO I intend to finish each month. WIPs are actually being worked on currently.
> Maybe keeping them on Ravelry will encourage me to finish them?


Oh my gosh Margaret where do you keep them all .


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

cindygecko said:


> I live in the Tri city area near bay city but when younger I lived in the petosky area and am enjoying all the talk about petoskey stones,. I used to hunt for them long ago. I think they are only found in Michigan as far as I know.


I've never heard of the Tri city, what state is that?


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Cashmeregma said:


> How lovely and what a gorgeous decoration.


I think they are lovely too Liz especially your door decoration . I've seen a few houses nearby have got there Christmas decorations up , mine are all still in the loft will probably get them down by the end of November / beginning of December


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Liz the door decoration is really professional looking; quite gorgeous. Very lovely. Mine have the "look what the nutty old lady has been up to again" appearance....LOL....but I do have fun trying. Just don't seem to have the knack for that kind of creating. Also like your scarves in progress; lovely blue shade too.


????????????you're too funny Gwen.
Liz love your door decor


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> *News alert! news alert!* Any of you that have lost weight I found it!!! Will gladly return them to the owner! When weighted at doctor's this morning....Groan....have gained the 10 lbs I lost. I really like this doctor...he truly listens! Said my back & neck pain would not be from the RA. Did take x-rays to see if he could tell if anything was going on and is going to set up an appointment with the Spine Center in town. Also talked to me about possible options that they may choose depending on what's going on. He was very pleased that my hands are doing so well and did x-rays of them as well as 6 month blood work.


I sure hope they can find a reason for your pain & get it controlled


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I need to get Marla's curtains made, maybe I'll call her and get the measurements and sew them after I get David off the phone. I need to make some for my spare bedroom also, but do you have any idea if there are patterns out there for loveseat covers? I'd rather make them so that they are what I want.
> It's so great that your grands are able to spend so much time with you, she's definitely keeping you busy. lol


I made a slipcover for an old loveseat/flip bed, I just measured really well &I made a pattern on paper, it turned out well & is still on the go 20yrs later at DS. I made it from heavy bed sheets & it washes up great. It has square arms so was easy to get a good fit, if it's rounded it would be harder


----------



## Grandmapaula (Jun 17, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Was thinking of Caren yesterday when it was snowing. We got about the same as you but don't have the dangerous hills. Nice coating of snow in the morning and then wow, got really hit. I know they always get hit really bad at Caren's.
> That was some cooking you did. A lot of work and clean-up too. You must be worn out and now family Thanksgiving. Stay well and get some well-deserved rest.


Actually, I only made 2 pies at home. One of the men in our congregation and his daughter did the bulk of the cooking. We just were the " gofers" and set up the tables, put out salt and pepper, butter and silverware (plastic), and did dishes. We also did the serving on Sunday and cleaned up, including mopping the floors. As for our family Thanksgiving, I'm doing dressing(stuffing), my sweet potato casserole with pecans and brown sugar on top and another chocolate pie. My 3 daughters are doing everything else.

When DD#1 moved into her house she asked if she could have Thanksgiving dinner at her house. The first time I went to her house to help her move in I brought the big roasting pan and the huge turkey platter and gave them to her! She has hosted Thanksgiving and Christmas ever since. Frankly, I love it. She makes up a menu and tells me and her sister what to bring and she does the rest. Her DH loves to cook, so he helps her a lot. Works for us!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Remember last winter when we had all the rain and flooding here ( wettest winter on record ) and I said I was going to hire a tugboat and tow the uk southwards if it happened again . Well I'm now looking for a tugboat to hire . It has poured down very heavily all day long as it did most of yesterday and now we have gale force winds starting up to . The streams are all flooded again and we are under a weather warning for more of the same for the next couple of days . Best dig my wellies out . Best find another project to do as I've had enough of making ornaments .
> I saw an interesting video over on main showing how to do seams by crochet made a nice pattern design might try that


Do you need to borrow David's kayak? Goodness you all have had some seriously wet weather last year and this, I know they always said England was wet, but I don't think they meant quite this wet.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Not me apart from I haven't been knitting that long I couldn't leave them . They stare at me and say no more projects till I'm finished . :sm23:
> I like to knit one project at a time . I've managed to get up to 5 and then had to finish them before I start another
> Apart from one long term project I have nothing on my needles sat here twiddling my thumbs trying to decide what to do .


LOL! They don't stare are me, or maybe they do, but I can't see them inside the totes they are in. I do need to finish some though, after Christmas I suppose.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I made a slipcover for an old loveseat/flip bed, I just measured really well &I made a pattern on paper, it turned out well & is still on the go 20yrs later at DS. I made it from heavy bed sheets & it washes up great. It has square arms so was easy to get a good fit, if it's rounded it would be harder


Yes, everything is rounded and they are recliners too boot.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Sonja, hope the flooding doesn't get too bad.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I bought fabric about 2 weeks ago to make covers for the sofa cushions to protect the leather from being scratched up by dog toe nails. Temporarily made covers out of old sheet and fastened them on with elastic. The ones I'll make after Thanksgiving the fabric is duck canvas. The top front & sides are a patterned fabric and the back is a coordinating solid. Making up my own pattern that will be like pillow cases with boxed sides and a flap like an envelope that will be velcro-ed closed. Hopefully they will turn out. JUst wanted something washable, pretty, and protective to the leather. IF they turn out I'll take photos and post. Gotta get all the knitting for Christmas finished first.



Poledra65 said:


> I need to get Marla's curtains made, maybe I'll call her and get the measurements and sew them after I get David off the phone. I need to make some for my spare bedroom also, but do you have any idea if there are patterns out there for loveseat covers? I'd rather make them so that they are what I want.
> It's so great that your grands are able to spend so much time with you, she's definitely keeping you busy. lol


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

darowil said:


> Not after next week- I'm going to add the link to the previous Tea Party with my summary


Good thinking, Batman! :sm09:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I saw the same video on the seams; bookmarked it. It really did look pretty too.

So does Mishka swim? I vote that you also get some life preservers/jackets from the sound of it. 


Swedenme said:


> Remember last winter when we had all the rain and flooding here ( wettest winter on record ) and I said I was going to hire a tugboat and tow the uk southwards if it happened again . Well I'm now looking for a tugboat to hire . It has poured down very heavily all day long as it did most of yesterday and now we have gale force winds starting up to . The streams are all flooded again and we are under a weather warning for more of the same for the next couple of days . Best dig my wellies out . Best find another project to do as I've had enough of making ornaments .
> I saw an interesting video over on main showing how to do seams by crochet made a nice pattern design might try that


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> The flowers are gorgeous and so are the scarves.


Thank you.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Fan said:


> Beautiful Liz????


Thanks.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> I think it is all in how our minds work for remembering dates. I'm sure you remember many other things that those who remember the dates will have not even noticed. I guess my telephone area is a bit like an altar. ???? I have pictures and even the little pamphlets they give out at the memorials posted of friends and family. I love remembering them but have to look at the dates as I don't have a memory for dates either. i do remember my father and FIL's BDays as they were both on the same day. My MIL was like a historian. She even remembered the dates of my siblings birthdays and I have them written down and have to look them up. It is ok if I am sad when I miss them on special days, but not a depression. I still talk to them and even kiss my mom's picture from time to time. I tried taking these things down, not mom's picture, but the rest and somehow I end up putting them back. Never thought of it like an altar. :smile23: Even have a poem written by my FIL up there and bedroom has photos of grandmas, grandpas and dad.


Think I might have said this before (craft?!!) but my friend refers to my spare bedroom as "the dead folks room" as there are so many photos of passed on relatives in there!!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> $$$$$$


OH, right!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Liz the door decoration is really professional looking; quite gorgeous. Very lovely. Mine have the "look what the nutty old lady has been up to again" appearance....LOL....but I do have fun trying. Just don't seem to have the knack for that kind of creating. Also like your scarves in progress; lovely blue shade too.


Thanks Gwen. Took me a little while to get it right.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> *News alert! news alert!* Any of you that have lost weight I found it!!! Will gladly return them to the owner! When weighted at doctor's this morning....Groan....have gained the 10 lbs I lost. I really like this doctor...he truly listens! Said my back & neck pain would not be from the RA. Did take x-rays to see if he could tell if anything was going on and is going to set up an appointment with the Spine Center in town. Also talked to me about possible options that they may choose depending on what's going on. He was very pleased that my hands are doing so well and did x-rays of them as well as 6 month blood work.


Sounds like he's a great doctor. Wish mine was as good.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> It seems to be pretty typical for care givers. I have an incident that still makes me cringe when taking care of mom. Something I wanted to do for mom. She had become combative when we disturbed her so I listened to my sisters as they had been with her all the time and I just came down occasionally. When the nurse came 2 days later it was too late and I should have fought for what I wanted to do. I haven't told anyone about this but I still relive this too often. The nurse rather scolded us. Yikes, what a nightmare for me that was. I think with time the guilt will lessen but I know mom understands my heart now. It's harder to forgive oneself than it is others. My friend believes she could have saved her brother's life is she had stayed with him at the hospital. This was a few years ago. He didn't need to die but because nobody was with him. It is never easy and if we are
> Part of it we are left with our feelings. Hugs to you. You know he understands.


Thanks Daralene. Hugs back at you.


----------



## Grandmapaula (Jun 17, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> I like to think they visit. I talk with them once in a while as if they can hear me.


I talk to my dad sometimes, he passed away 30 years ago. My mother died 6 years ago on Thanksgiving morning. We all sat at my daughter's dining room table and planned the funeral, then got up and put the turkey in the oven and got dinner together. I went home and got my stashed away bottle of champagne, and we all toasted her. She lived to be 97 and she told us not to be sad when she died, because she would finally be with my dad. So we obeyed her as usual - if we hadn't we were afraid she'd come back and beat us with her cane :sm02: !!

Mom lived with Bob and I for the last 5 or 6 years of her life, and sometimes I swear I can see her out of the corner of my eye sitting in her little "nest" on my couch. I usually say,"Everything's all right, Mom", and then she's not there. Strange. When Lili was born, Beth swore that she would see my mother in the NICU late at night. It didn't surprise me.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> How lovely and what a gorgeous decoration.


Thank you.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

cindygecko said:


> Beautiful work love your decoration too!


Thank you so much. Hope to see some of your work soon.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Poledra65 said:


> LOL! They don't stare are me, or maybe they do, but I can't see them inside the totes they are in. I do need to finish some though, after Christmas I suppose.


Which Christmas will that be ? :sm01:


----------



## Grandmapaula (Jun 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Wow, that's a lot of food, and a lot of clean up.
> I love your tradition of the grammy jammies, if I ever have a grandchild, I may borrow you tradition. :sm24:
> That's a lot of snow.


Borrow away! I pick the simplest patterns I can find - no buttons or snaps, elastic waist pants and pull over the head tops. I try to find flannel with things they like - camo for the hunters, music for Abby, cats for Katie, and favorite colors if I can. It's a lot of fun to pick it out. I just wish I could find someone to cut them all out for me - that's the hardest job! I've been doing this since my girls were little, so it's become a tradition.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> I saw the same video on the seams; bookmarked it. It really did look pretty too.
> 
> So does Mishka swim? I vote that you also get some life preservers/jackets from the sound of it.


Even she didn't want to go out this evening . Stepped out the door and back in the house again , went and laid down . I didn't argue with her


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Remember last winter when we had all the rain and flooding here ( wettest winter on record ) and I said I was going to hire a tugboat and tow the uk southwards if it happened again . Well I'm now looking for a tugboat to hire . It has poured down very heavily all day long as it did most of yesterday and now we have gale force winds starting up to . The streams are all flooded again and we are under a weather warning for more of the same for the next couple of days . Best dig my wellies out . Best find another project to do as I've had enough of making ornaments .
> I saw an interesting video over on main showing how to do seams by crochet made a nice pattern design might try that


How terrible for you. Sure hope the rain stops soon.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Not me apart from I haven't been knitting that long I couldn't leave them . They stare at me and say no more projects till I'm finished . :sm23:
> I like to knit one project at a time . I've managed to get up to 5 and then had to finish them before I start another
> Apart from one long term project I have nothing on my needles sat here twiddling my thumbs trying to decide what to do .


I have a few WIP's, mostly sweaters that need sewing together. I have been putting it off but must do it soon.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I think they are lovely too Liz especially your door decoration . I've seen a few houses nearby have got there Christmas decorations up , mine are all still in the loft will probably get them down by the end of November / beginning of December


Thanks Sonja. We had our Santa parade on Saturday and the neighbours all have their decorations up so thought I would too.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> ????????????you're too funny Gwen.
> Liz love your door decor


Thanks Bonnie. I did go to the garden centres to look at door decorations but the ones I liked were all over $100. I knew I could make one for a lot less.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Grandmapaula said:


> Actually, I only made 2 pies at home. One of the men in our congregation and his daughter did the bulk of the cooking. We just were the " gofers" and set up the tables, put out salt and pepper, butter and silverware (plastic), and did dishes. We also did the serving on Sunday and cleaned up, including mopping the floors. As for our family Thanksgiving, I'm doing dressing(stuffing), my sweet potato casserole with pecans and brown sugar on top and another chocolate pie. My 3 daughters are doing everything else.
> 
> When DD#1 moved into her house she asked if she could have Thanksgiving dinner at her house. The first time I went to her house to help her move in I brought the big roasting pan and the huge turkey platter and gave them to her! She has hosted Thanksgiving and Christmas ever since. Frankly, I love it. She makes up a menu and tells me and her sister what to bring and she does the rest. Her DH loves to cook, so he helps her a lot. Works for us!


It's great that your daughter is hosting Thanksgiving and Christmas. Gives you a chance to relax and enjoy yourself.


----------



## Grandmapaula (Jun 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Paula, I hope roads are better by Thursday or you don't have to travel far.
> Too bad there were only 40 for the church meal but I guess better to prepare for 100 &get 40 than to prepare for 40 & have 100???? So hard to prepare when you don't have a clue how many will come.
> Hope you get a good deal on the flannel.
> 
> ...


Bonnie, It's supposed to be 40 F on Thanksgiving day and my daughter lives less than half a mile from me.

We gave everyone who came a to go box and begged them to take food home! A couple of the ladies and I will go over early Sunday and warm up all the food in the church refrigerator and feed everyone after church. I hope not too much will have to be thrown away.

The flannel is going to be on sale for $2.09 a yard - that's the only way I can afford to do this. My 2 6-foot grandsons require about 6 or so yards of fabric for their pajamas. I wash all the fabric before I cut stuff out because it shrinks like crazy and I always buy more than the pattern says, plus with those two, I have to add a couple inches to the arms and legs!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I bought fabric about 2 weeks ago to make covers for the sofa cushions to protect the leather from being scratched up by dog toe nails. Temporarily made covers out of old sheet and fastened them on with elastic. The ones I'll make after Thanksgiving the fabric is duck canvas. The top front & sides are a patterned fabric and the back is a coordinating solid. Making up my own pattern that will be like pillow cases with boxed sides and a flap like an envelope that will be velcro-ed closed. Hopefully they will turn out. JUst wanted something washable, pretty, and protective to the leather. IF they turn out I'll take photos and post. Gotta get all the knitting for Christmas finished first.


Good luck with your slipcovers. Big job.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Grandmapaula said:


> Actually, I only made 2 pies at home. One of the men in our congregation and his daughter did the bulk of the cooking. We just were the " gofers" and set up the tables, put out salt and pepper, butter and silverware (plastic), and did dishes. We also did the serving on Sunday and cleaned up, including mopping the floors. As for our family Thanksgiving, I'm doing dressing(stuffing), my sweet potato casserole with pecans and brown sugar on top and another chocolate pie. My 3 daughters are doing everything else.
> 
> When DD#1 moved into her house she asked if she could have Thanksgiving dinner at her house. The first time I went to her house to help her move in I brought the big roasting pan and the huge turkey platter and gave them to her! She has hosted Thanksgiving and Christmas ever since. Frankly, I love it. She makes up a menu and tells me and her sister what to bring and she does the rest. Her DH loves to cook, so he helps her a lot. Works for us!


That's one way to deal with who's going to be cooking the holiday meals. lol 
But I think if we had a bigger family, that's what I would do also. 
Christmas dinner is usually prime rib and Yorkshire pudding, brussel sprouts... and I just go to Marla's and do all the cooking over there since we go over around 10 or 11 to open gifts anyway.


----------



## Grandmapaula (Jun 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Now that is a lot of snow Paula. I also thought of you when I saw the weather for your area of the country. Also you came to mind when I saw that JoAnn's was having their flannel on sale. I just love that you make the jammies for the grandkids each year.


And more is falling - I think we probably have a good 16 inches if not more. It's what they call "lake effect" - the wind blows over the open water of Lake Ontario from the NW to the SE, picks up lots of moisture and drops it on us. Up north of here on what the call the Tug Hill Plateau they have 4 FEET of snow and it's still falling. Just saw coverage of our area on the national news (ABC). It's not going to stop for at least another 8 to 12 hours. We got spoiled last winter, I don't think we had this much snow all winter (Nov. - Mar.)! But I grew up near Syracuse and this is the kind of winter I grew up with. Hard to believe that Bob went golfing last Fri. and I was wearing sandals on Sat. morning. :sm06: :sm02: :sm16:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Grandmapaula said:


> Bonnie, It's supposed to be 40 F on Thanksgiving day and my daughter lives less than half a mile from me.
> 
> We gave everyone who came a to go box and begged them to take food home! A couple of the ladies and I will go over early Sunday and warm up all the food in the church refrigerator and feed everyone after church. I hope not too much will have to be thrown away.
> 
> The flannel is going to be on sale for $2.09 a yard - that's the only way I can afford to do this. My 2 6-foot grandsons require about 6 or so yards of fabric for their pajamas. I wash all the fabric before I cut stuff out because it shrinks like crazy and I always buy more than the pattern says, plus with those two, I have to add a couple inches to the arms and legs!


That's sure reasonable for the flannel, it drives me crazy how much it shrinks.
I wash most things before I use them, I know I'm not really supposed to for quilting but I'm always afraid one piece will shrink more than others & cause a mess


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I bought fabric about 2 weeks ago to make covers for the sofa cushions to protect the leather from being scratched up by dog toe nails. Temporarily made covers out of old sheet and fastened them on with elastic. The ones I'll make after Thanksgiving the fabric is duck canvas. The top front & sides are a patterned fabric and the back is a coordinating solid. Making up my own pattern that will be like pillow cases with boxed sides and a flap like an envelope that will be velcro-ed closed. Hopefully they will turn out. JUst wanted something washable, pretty, and protective to the leather. IF they turn out I'll take photos and post. Gotta get all the knitting for Christmas finished first.


That's a great idea, I've found the fabric that I'd like to use, a nice heavy canvas and not bad price wise, but just have to figure out the plan, but I think I'm getting a pretty good idea in my brain, problem is translating it into actual use. lol


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

KateB said:


> Think I might have said this before (craft?!!) but my friend refers to my spare bedroom as "the dead folks room" as there are so many photos of passed on relatives in there!!


 :sm06: LOL! Most of us have pictures of people who've passed, though, I have pictures of my mom, dad, aunt, grandfather, all on the mantel and bookshelves, with pictures of Christopher, Carly, Marla and everyone else in between.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Still enjoying family.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Grandmapaula said:


> I talk to my dad sometimes, he passed away 30 years ago. My mother died 6 years ago on Thanksgiving morning. We all sat at my daughter's dining room table and planned the funeral, then got up and put the turkey in the oven and got dinner together. I went home and got my stashed away bottle of champagne, and we all toasted her. She lived to be 97 and she told us not to be sad when she died, because she would finally be with my dad. So we obeyed her as usual - if we hadn't we were afraid she'd come back and beat us with her cane :sm02: !!
> 
> Mom lived with Bob and I for the last 5 or 6 years of her life, and sometimes I swear I can see her out of the corner of my eye sitting in her little "nest" on my couch. I usually say,"Everything's all right, Mom", and then she's not there. Strange. When Lili was born, Beth swore that she would see my mother in the NICU late at night. It didn't surprise me.


Lol, I could just see that cane too. 
It is not surprising at all, I think there is much more in Heaven and Earth than we will ever know or be able to explain, thank goodness.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Which Christmas will that be ? :sm01:


Lol! That is a good question, I'll get back to you on that. :sm23:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Grandmapaula said:


> Borrow away! I pick the simplest patterns I can find - no buttons or snaps, elastic waist pants and pull over the head tops. I try to find flannel with things they like - camo for the hunters, music for Abby, cats for Katie, and favorite colors if I can. It's a lot of fun to pick it our. I just wish I could find someone to cut them all out for me - that's the hardest job! I've been doing this since my girls were little, so it's become a tradition.


 :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Even she didn't want to go out this evening . Stepped out the door and back in the house again , went and laid down . I didn't argue with her


I'm with Mishka!


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

darowil said:


> So do all the girls go home for the weekend? Nice for you to get a weekend off- and then you can enjoy them again when they and you return.


The board requires that all girls are out if the house during breaks. my orders are to disable the keypads so their key cards will not open the doors. Those who live a distance often go home with friends or roommates. I haven't heard any complaints about it. In fact they just are not complainers. Love these girls!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> A bit off subject here but would like to hear from others about something. Over the years on here I've read many times of many folks remembering the actual date a loved one passed away and the re-occurring sadness that follows. Don't know if I'm weird or what (well I know I am a little weird) but as much as I loved my parents and other loved ones that have passed I couldn't tell you what the date was and in some cases even what time of year it was. I do occasionally feel melancholy about them and wish they could be around to see/hear something that has happened but don't think it has ever lasted for a day much less days. As for my parents, I can tell you their age when they died and figure the year but that's about it. I'm an not being judgemental of anyone that does experience such memories and certainly respect them. More just wondered about why I don't have such feelings. Anyone's thoughts?


I no longer have the sadness, but I do remember dates, I think because they connect with other events. My papaw died the day before my youngest turned 11 months old, mamaw a week to the day after her birthday (which was very close to mine, so I always remembered), and my husband right between my son's birthday and Halloween. I couldn't tell you anyone else's, just maybe a month and year...or just the year. I think everyone is different and wouldn't worry about it..."normal" is relative.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

We have lightning and thunder!


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

I would like to share a touching story tonight. 

When Matthew originally wanted me to ask June if he could have permission to draw Dianna's photos, Matthew and I discussed with June that Matthew wanted to eventually gift a drawing to Dianna of one of her photos. June was going to have the drawing sent to her and then give it to Dianna for Matthew. After June passed away I privately contacted Dianna and got her address. We have shared some of Matthew's cards that are of her photos. Today Dianna received a special package from Matthew with the original drawing of this year's Christmas card that Matthew has made. I shared privately with Dianna today that June was in on the secret to do this for her. I am sharing this because I feel that June is smiling down on us today as her inspiration of love and kindness is still strong among us. 

For those of you who don't know who June is, she was a very active member of the tea party until two weeks before she passed away. Some of us follow Dianna's blog posts and we have contact with her daughter who had been living with her. Such a wonderful family.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Grandmapaula said:


> Bonnie, It's supposed to be 40 F on Thanksgiving day and my daughter lives less than half a mile from me.
> 
> We gave everyone who came a to go box and begged them to take food home! A couple of the ladies and I will go over early Sunday and warm up all the food in the church refrigerator and feed everyone after church. I hope not too much will have to be thrown away.
> 
> The flannel is going to be on sale for $2.09 a yard - that's the only way I can afford to do this. My 2 6-foot grandsons require about 6 or so yards of fabric for their pajamas. I wash all the fabric before I cut stuff out because it shrinks like crazy and I always buy more than the pattern says, plus with those two, I have to add a couple inches to the arms and legs!


Are they doing the sale early again this year?

What a treat for you and Bob to not have to host the meal or make most of the food. Enjoy your holiday and the wonderful memories with the family. Tell Bob that Matthew and I say hello.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Thank you for sharing this Mary/pacer. What a wonderful tribute to June and for Dianna.


pacer said:


> I would like to share a touching story tonight.
> 
> When Matthew originally wanted me to ask June if he could have permission to draw Dianna's photos, Matthew and I discussed with June that Matthew wanted to eventually gift a drawing to Dianna of one of her photos. June was going to have the drawing sent to her and then give it to Dianna for Matthew. After June passed away I privately contacted Dianna and got her address. We have shared some of Matthew's cards that are of her photos. Today Dianna received a special package from Matthew with the original drawing of this year's Christmas card that Matthew has made. I shared privately with Dianna today that June was in on the secret to do this for her. I am sharing this because I feel that June is smiling down on us today as her inspiration of love and kindness is still strong among us.
> 
> For those of you who don't know who June is, she was a very active member of the tea party until two weeks before she passed away. Some of us follow Dianna's blog posts and we have contact with her daughter who had been living with her. Such a wonderful family.


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

pacer said:


> I would like to share afeel that June is smiling down on us


What a touching story. Thank you for sharing, Mary.

I think there are many ways to grieve and many ways to deal with the memory of a loved one. A little more than a year after Jack died, his daughter came for a visit. We decided to remember and honor him by going on a toy shopping trip. Every year Jack had a wonderful time buying a bunch of toys for Toys for Tots. We thought he would have liked what we did, and we had a ball.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

darowil said:


> I once counted them and decided I must have around 100! Some going back to when the girls were kids. In fact I have one thing I bought the cotton for with money from my 21st! Really they are UFOs most of them. So it is actually a UFO I intend to finish each month. WIPs are actually being worked on currently.
> Maybe keeping them on Ravelry will encourage me to finish them?


I have many as well. I need to take some things apart and use the yarn for something else.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

machriste said:


> What a touching story. Thank you for sharing, Mary.
> 
> I think there are many ways to grieve and many ways to deal with the memory of a loved one. A little more than a year after Jack died, his daughter came for a visit. We decided to remember and honor him by going on a toy shopping trip. Every year Jack had a wonderful time buying a bunch of toys for Toys for Tots. We thought he would have liked what we did, and we had a ball.


I love that you did something that Jack enjoyed doing to honor him. What a fun idea.


----------



## Grandmapaula (Jun 17, 2011)

pacer said:


> Are they doing the sale early again this year?
> 
> What a treat for you and Bob to not have to host the meal or make most of the food. Enjoy your holiday and the wonderful memories with the family. Tell Bob that Matthew and I say hello.


Yes, the Joann's near me is opening at 6 a.m. on Wednesday and I'm going to be there when the doors open. Last year, when I had just got out of the hospital, I didn't show up till about 10 am. The manager told me that some of the clerks wondered why I wasn't there at 6 - they were actually worried about me!

I have fully enjoyed not having to host the holidays - my house is smaller than Beth's and certainly wouldn't hold the 18 people who will be there Thursday.

Hi to you and a special hello to Matthew - I so enjoy your posting his ceramics and drawings - Matthew is a very talented young man. Hugs from Bob and me


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Thank you for sharing this Mary/pacer. What a wonderful tribute to June and for Dianna.


It is lovely, and strangely I've been thinking of June today and her kind posts.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> A bit off subject here but would like to hear from others about something. Over the years on here I've read many times of many folks remembering the actual date a loved one passed away and the re-occurring sadness that follows. Don't know if I'm weird or what (well I know I am a little weird) but as much as I loved my parents and other loved ones that have passed I couldn't tell you what the date was and in some cases even what time of year it was. I do occasionally feel melancholy about them and wish they could be around to see/hear something that has happened but don't think it has ever lasted for a day much less days. As for my parents, I can tell you their age when they died and figure the year but that's about it. I'm an not being judgemental of anyone that does experience such memories and certainly respect them. More just wondered about why I don't have such feelings. Anyone's thoughts?


Gwen, you're not alone in this situation. I, too, don't get sad or even melancholy at the anniversary of my loved ones' passing. I can remember the dates, seasons, even the last times I spoke with them whether at the hospital or on the phone because we were half a continent apart. Daddy died before Susan was born but Momma passed only 11 years ago this coming January, followed by my brother in March the next year under extremely stressful circumstances. But, I only remember the good times we had together and the fact that I spoke to Mom shortly before she went into surgery for her heart and she never woke up completely. I'm sure that Daddy rejoiced to see her after their decades-long separation.

It has been my opportunity to try to address these probabilities with Tim over the years--that I will go before he does (given his excellent health and my being 55 years older than he is)--I don't want him so frightened or thrown into such extreme anxiety that he feels totally abandoned by me. We have also discussed many times what he can expect if he should pass away before me. We've talked about seeing Jesus and hearing the great hosts of angels singing; of those who love him because they are our ancestors; and how he will run and jump with abandon because the Kaye walker and Loftstran canes are no longer needed. He will sing and speak distinctly and joyfully while he awaits for the rest of us to join in with the rejoicing.

During the early months and years I did find myself thinking that I needed to call my mom because it had been a while since we'd spoken or something had happened that she'd like to know, only to remember that it wasn't possible or necessary.

Ohio Joy


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Welcome to our new tea party goers. Most seem to be from USA or Canada but some from New Zealand and U.K.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Nannyof6GS said:


> Gwen, my mom passed last year. I was her caregiver and I have had a really hard year. I still have not cleaned her rooms out. Just recently we decided to update the house so it is ready for when we want to retire (we have been here 30 years) so I know that it is coming soon. I am starting to feel very anxious about the one year anniversary coming up. I am a cemetery visitor, I usually go and change flowers for all the seasons for my folks and my brother. I don't think it's different for you to handle dates and memories the way you do. It's just how we are, life would be boring if we were all alike.


Sending you hugs, Nanny. You will know when the time is right for you to clean out her rooms. Until then, don't let it bother you that it isn't done.


----------



## kehinkle (Apr 30, 2011)

Hi,

Thanks to all for the comments about my SIL and the pics I posted. He's doing okay, from what my DD2 says. He saw his regular doctor today and will be doing a heart monitoring test. They think he may have temporarily blacked out. Prayers would be welcome for a good outcome. Thanks in advance. 

Welcome to the newbies. Saw one is from Bay City area. My aunt lives up there. Haven't been to visit her in a bit. Want to make a trip to Mary Maxim but will wait till spring. 

Driver rep let me know that they will empty move me home for Thanksgiving. Will start tomorrow and take my time as I'm not sure what the weather will be like. GPS wants me to go up to I90 and across but will most likely drive the way I came up here. Least I know the roads a bit now. If I don't make it home Thursday, we will celebrate on Saturday or Sunday. 

My dad died the Friday before Memorial Day, 2001. And I do smell his cigarettes occasionally. DM is still alive and kicking. Good genes on her side from her mom. Her father died when I was about 11, I think. Never knew my father's parents. Gone before I was born. I am fortunate to have all my sibling still living. 

Knitted a bit on my sock but wasted most of the day. Took a nap. This three hr difference is hard on me. We work on EST and I was awake very early and had to do a lot of waiting. 

Couldn't get a slideshow to load on FB but posted pics there. I love it out here. I'm a mountain/desert girl even though I was born in MI and lived in OH growing up. 

Hope all who are feeling unwell get better soon. Condolences to families of passed loved ones. Keep warm and safe all who are having bad weather. If I don't get on before Thursday, Happy Thanksgiving to all my US TPers. 

Take care,
Kathy


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> *News alert! news alert!* Any of you that have lost weight I found it!!! Will gladly return them to the owner! When weighted at doctor's this morning....Groan....have gained the 10 lbs I lost. I really like this doctor...he truly listens! Said my back & neck pain would not be from the RA. Did take x-rays to see if he could tell if anything was going on and is going to set up an appointment with the Spine Center in town. Also talked to me about possible options that they may choose depending on what's going on. He was very pleased that my hands are doing so well and did x-rays of them as well as 6 month blood work.


Gwen, might the weight gain be fluid? And no, I don't want any of mine back, thank you! You may pass it on to someone else. Hope you get some good answers with the x-rays and spine center.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

darowil said:


> Gwen I have started to feel the same as you-wondering if I am the only one who doesn't remember all the details and feel really upset. I remember the date my father died- it was my youngest sisters birthday, and buried on a brothers birthday. And know I was almost 16 so with maths can work out how long. Brother was round my birthday the year I returned to Australia. As for my sisters I remember only too clearly the few weeks round there deaths- but as to which year or dates I can't remember. And this was only around 5 years ago (I think!). So yes I have at times found myself feeling guilty becuase I can't remember or feel terrible about it.


Margaret, are there dates on their grave stones? Or just the year? If you know where they died, you should be able to go to the health department, or what ever government office handles the death and birth certificates. If it bothers you enough that you want to know. You may also be able to have someone who does genealogy and has a subscription to Ancestery.com look the dates up that way. If I had a subscription, I would offer to do it for you, but I don't. Your library may have access through their genealogy department.


----------



## cindygecko (Dec 3, 2014)

pacer Have you taken the time to go to Mary Maxim in Port Huron?[/quote said:


> No never been there! I seem to get lost easily, even my GPS gets me lost, one time it routed me off the freeway and sent me off in to the booneys and finally told me I couldn't get there from here!!!!!!!
> 
> So my main shopping places are Midland, bay city and pinconning. I do get to Ann arbor every three months for my husband's dr. Appointments.
> 
> I really hate driving there so I haven't located any knitting stores there yet but I am sure they must have some good ones there!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Remember last winter when we had all the rain and flooding here ( wettest winter on record ) and I said I was going to hire a tugboat and tow the uk southwards if it happened again . Well I'm now looking for a tugboat to hire . It has poured down very heavily all day long as it did most of yesterday and now we have gale force winds starting up to . The streams are all flooded again and we are under a weather warning for more of the same for the next couple of days . Best dig my wellies out . Best find another project to do as I've had enough of making ornaments .
> I saw an interesting video over on main showing how to do seams by crochet made a nice pattern design might try that


Sorry I don't have a tugboat for you. Sending thoughts for things to dry out and wind to die down. Are you going to post pics of your ornaments?


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

pacer said:


> I would like to share a touching story tonight.
> 
> When Matthew originally wanted me to ask June if he could have permission to draw Dianna's photos, Matthew and I discussed with June that Matthew wanted to eventually gift a drawing to Dianna of one of her photos. June was going to have the drawing sent to her and then give it to Dianna for Matthew. After June passed away I privately contacted Dianna and got her address. We have shared some of Matthew's cards that are of her photos. Today Dianna received a special package from Matthew with the original drawing of this year's Christmas card that Matthew has made. I shared privately with Dianna today that June was in on the secret to do this for her. I am sharing this because I feel that June is smiling down on us today as her inspiration of love and kindness is still strong among us.
> 
> For those of you who don't know who June is, she was a very active member of the tea party until two weeks before she passed away. Some of us follow Dianna's blog posts and we have contact with her daughter who had been living with her. Such a wonderful family.


That is so wonderful. What a special gift for Dianna and for her to know that June was in on the secret makes it even more special. Matthew, you are a terrific person.


----------



## cindygecko (Dec 3, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I've never heard of the Tri city, what state is that?


Tri cities are Midland, saginaw, bay city. Three different city's not all that far apart.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I've never heard of the Tri city, what state is that?


Bonnie, it is near Bay City, Michigan. Hold your left hand up in front of you. Like a mitten. Bay City is near the bottom of the "thumb".


----------



## cindygecko (Dec 3, 2014)

KateB said:


> Think I might have said this before (craft?!!) but my friend refers to my spare bedroom as "the dead folks room" as there are so many photos of passed on relatives in there!!


Omg!! Too funny!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> We have lightning and thunder!


Moisture! Yay!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pacer said:


> I would like to share a touching story tonight.
> 
> When Matthew originally wanted me to ask June if he could have permission to draw Dianna's photos, Matthew and I discussed with June that Matthew wanted to eventually gift a drawing to Dianna of one of her photos. June was going to have the drawing sent to her and then give it to Dianna for Matthew. After June passed away I privately contacted Dianna and got her address. We have shared some of Matthew's cards that are of her photos. Today Dianna received a special package from Matthew with the original drawing of this year's Christmas card that Matthew has made. I shared privately with Dianna today that June was in on the secret to do this for her. I am sharing this because I feel that June is smiling down on us today as her inspiration of love and kindness is still strong among us.
> 
> For those of you who don't know who June is, she was a very active member of the tea party until two weeks before she passed away. Some of us follow Dianna's blog posts and we have contact with her daughter who had been living with her. Such a wonderful family.


That's an amazing thing for for you all and June to do, I'm sure that Dianna is thrilled with Matthew's drawing also. 
I've been thinking a lot of June, she was such a sweet pure soul.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

machriste said:


> What a touching story. Thank you for sharing, Mary.
> 
> I think there are many ways to grieve and many ways to deal with the memory of a loved one. A little more than a year after Jack died, his daughter came for a visit. We decided to remember and honor him by going on a toy shopping trip. Every year Jack had a wonderful time buying a bunch of toys for Toys for Tots. We thought he would have liked what we did, and we had a ball.


What a great way to honor Jack, I love that idea.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Gwen, you're not alone in this situation. I, too, don't get sad or even melancholy at the anniversary of my loved ones' passing. I can remember the dates, seasons, even the last times I spoke with them whether at the hospital or on the phone because we were half a continent apart. Daddy died before Susan was born but Momma passed only 11 years ago this coming January, followed by my brother in March the next year under extremely stressful circumstances. But, I only remember the good times we had together and the fact that I spoke to Mom shortly before she went into surgery for her heart and she never woke up completely. I'm sure that Daddy rejoiced to see her after their decades-long separation.
> 
> It has been my opportunity to try to address these probabilities with Tim over the years--that I will go before he does (given his excellent health and my being 55 years older than he is)--I don't want him so frightened or thrown into such extreme anxiety that he feels totally abandoned by me. We have also discussed many times what he can expect if he should pass away before me. We've talked about seeing Jesus and hearing the great hosts of angels singing; of those who love him because they are our ancestors; and how he will run and jump with abandon because the Kaye walker and Loftstran canes are no longer needed. He will sing and speak distinctly and joyfully while he awaits for the rest of us to join in with the rejoicing.
> 
> ...


It's great that you've been able to have these converstations with Tim. Tim is such a blessing to so many, as are you and the rest of your family.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> That's sure reasonable for the flannel, it drives me crazy how much it shrinks.
> I wash most things before I use them, I know I'm not really supposed to for quilting but I'm always afraid one piece will shrink more than others & cause a mess


And I was taught to pre-wash, and iron before quilting! And also for regular sewing.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> That's a great idea, I've found the fabric that I'd like to use, a nice heavy canvas and not bad price wise, but just have to figure out the plan, but I think I'm getting a pretty good idea in my brain, problem is translating it into actual use. lol


Make paper patterns out of newspaper. Don't forget to add seam allowances. If you want to be sure the fit is right, get the cheapest fabric you can find, and make the covers out of that first, then use the demo for the pattern. Keep it so you can use it again if you decide you want to use another fabric in the future.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

kehinkle said:


> Hi,
> 
> Thanks to all for the comments about my SIL and the pics I posted. He's doing okay, from what my DD2 says. He saw his regular doctor today and will be doing a heart monitoring test. They think he may have temporarily blacked out. Prayers would be welcome for a good outcome. Thanks in advance.
> 
> ...


I was loving looking at all your photos. You should be well past us come Thursday, but if you aren't for any reason, you are most welcome to stop and enjoy the day with us, we even have a spare bed. :sm02: 
Have a safe trip home!! 
Hi Lila, she's so cute in her crate, that's a great idea for a dog seat.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> You were a wonderful and loving daughter. Too cute about cheating on the crossword puzzles.


Thank you Daralene! He also loved to play Solitaire.

Regards how one remembers one's folks, the dates are significant to me, but this far out I often loose track. Mum blows around the mountains of Snowdonia that she loved. My Dad lies in ashes beside my Step-mother, as he requested, I hope to get there this Summer with his old friend Liudmila- it is a real mission to get there, from here.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Lol, I could just see that cane too.
> It is not surprising at all, I think there is much more in Heaven and Earth than we will ever know or be able to explain, thank goodness.


 :sm24:


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

machriste said:


> What a touching story. Thank you for sharing, MaryI think there are many ways to grieve and many ways to deal with the memory of a loved one. A little more than a year after Jack died, his daughter came for a visit. We decided to remember and honor him by going on a toy shopping trip. Every year Jack had a wonderful time buying a bunch of toys for Toys for Tots. We thought he would have liked what we did, and we had a ball.


The first Christmas after my husband died, the kids and I took the money we'd have spent on his gifts and bought toys to donate. We all really enjoyed that.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

tami_ohio said:


> And I was taught to pre-wash, and iron before quilting! And also for regular sewing.


That's what I was taught too.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> We have lightning and thunder!


Now for the badly needed rain! Hope you get a nice gentle rain that will soak in and do some good. And no fires sparked by lightning.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Make paper patterns out of newspaper. Don't forget to add seam allowances. If you want to be sure the fit is right, get the cheapest fabric you can find, and make the covers out of that first, then use the demo for the pattern. Keep it so you can use it again if you decide you want to use another fabric in the future.


That's a fabulous idea!


----------



## Nannyof6GS (Sep 27, 2011)

KateB said:


> Think I might have said this before (craft?!!) but my friend refers to my spare bedroom as "the dead folks room" as there are so many photos of passed on relatives in there!!


 :sm02: I know what your friend means. I have a glass cabinet that has photos of well loved but deceased relatives in it! I didn't start out thinking thats what it would be but it just became the place they all went!!!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

I hope that Sam is feeling alright, we haven't heard from his today, and that gets a bit concerning.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

pacer said:


> I would like to share a touching story tonight.
> 
> When Matthew originally wanted me to ask June if he could have permission to draw Dianna's photos, Matthew and I discussed with June that Matthew wanted to eventually gift a drawing to Dianna of one of her photos. June was going to have the drawing sent to her and then give it to Dianna for Matthew. After June passed away I privately contacted Dianna and got her address. We have shared some of Matthew's cards that are of her photos. Today Dianna received a special package from Matthew with the original drawing of this year's Christmas card that Matthew has made. I shared privately with Dianna today that June was in on the secret to do this for her. I am sharing this because I feel that June is smiling down on us today as her inspiration of love and kindness is still strong among us.
> 
> For those of you who don't know who June is, she was a very active member of the tea party until two weeks before she passed away. Some of us follow Dianna's blog posts and we have contact with her daughter who had been living with her. Such a wonderful family.


Such a special gift for Dianna! I am sitting here smelling flowers while reading this. I have been thinking about June quite a bit lately.


----------



## Nannyof6GS (Sep 27, 2011)

budasha said:


> Thanks Bonnie. I did go to the garden centres to look at door decorations but the ones I liked were all over $100. I knew I could make one for a lot less.


And you did an amazing job!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> The first Christmas after my husband died, the kids and I took the money we'd have spent on his gifts and bought toys to donate. We all really enjoyed that.


What a special thing to do.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Nannyof6GS said:


> :sm02: I know what your friend means. I have a glass cabinet that has photos of well loved but deceased relatives in it! I didn't start out thinking thats what it would be but it just became the place they all went!!!


 :sm09:


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Now for the badly needed rain! Hope you get a nice gentle rain that will soak in and do some good. And no fires sparked by lightning.


We actually got hail! Just small stuff, luckily.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

kehinkle said:


> Hi,
> 
> Thanks to all for the comments about my SIL and the pics I posted. He's doing okay, from what my DD2 says. He saw his regular doctor today and will be doing a heart monitoring test. They think he may have temporarily blacked out. Prayers would be welcome for a good outcome. Thanks in advance.
> 
> ...


Kathy, will they pay you to dead head back? I hope so for your sake. I have enjoyed your photos on Facebook. Nap if you need to. I will continue prayers for you SIL. Safe travels on your way home.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> We actually got hail! Just small stuff, luckily.


 :sm06:


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Only able to read up to page 50. 
Up all night last night with Gage. Had the diarrhea and stomach cramps. 
Tired tonight and need to go to bed. 

Did this one today.

Tiny Topaz - Premature baby jacket and hat by Marianna Mel on Ravelry


----------



## Nannyof6GS (Sep 27, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Sending you hugs, Nanny. You will know when the time is right for you to clean out her rooms. Until then, don't let it bother you that it isn't done.


Thank you so much, Tami! There is a woman at my church who keeps telling me to "get over it" and get on with my life. I find it hard and hurtful to hear this but once in awhile I think maybe I'm not normal. What is normal in this situation? I just say to myself that my normal is not her normal. Amen!

Know that you and your family are in my prayers for your recent loss.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

We have 19, including me (cause I usually forget to count me until after everyone else signs up, which is when I add my name to the list) signed up so far. For those of you who have signed up, I have a question. Do you want me to split the list in half, or do you want to send to the whole group? Please let me know what you want to do, so I know before Thursday. I will either have the list emailed to all who have signed up on Thursday, or Friday, depending on how long I am occupied with family for Thanksgiving. I am not hosting, but will be going to DD's, and possibly to my sister in laws. And how tired I get! I know I will eat way too much......


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Only able to read up to page 50.
> Up all night last night with Gage. Had the diarrhea and stomach cramps.
> Tired tonight and need to go to bed.
> 
> ...


I hope Gage is soon feeling better. Hope you don't get it. Get some rest.

Cute outfit.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> *News alert! news alert!* Any of you that have lost weight I found it!!! Will gladly return them to the owner! When weighted at doctor's this morning....Groan....have gained the 10 lbs I lost. I really like this doctor...he truly listens! Said my back & neck pain would not be from the RA. Did take x-rays to see if he could tell if anything was going on and is going to set up an appointment with the Spine Center in town. Also talked to me about possible options that they may choose depending on what's going on. He was very pleased that my hands are doing so well and did x-rays of them as well as 6 month blood work.


Well it's not my weight you have found-and I don't want yours. Just send it to Sam he would appreciate it.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

What a wonderful way to memorialize Jack.


machriste said:


> What a touching story. Thank you for sharing, Mary.
> 
> I think there are many ways to grieve and many ways to deal with the memory of a loved one. A little more than a year after Jack died, his daughter came for a visit. We decided to remember and honor him by going on a toy shopping trip. Every year Jack had a wonderful time buying a bunch of toys for Toys for Tots. We thought he would have liked what we did, and we had a ball.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> We actually got hail! Just small stuff, luckily.


Thank goodness it was just small stuff, but wow.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Thank you. We didn't but we do have an automatic generator because of all the times we do lose power. Don't think we've lost it once for any long period of time since we bought it. Once in the worst weather, we were without for 2 weeks.


Well it's done it's job- kept you with power. Just not the way you expected!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Nannyof6GS said:


> Thank you so much, Tami! There is a woman at my church who keeps telling me to "get over it" and get on with my life. I find it hard and hurtful to hear this but once in awhile I think maybe I'm not normal. What is normal in this situation? I just say to myself that my normal is not her normal. Amen!
> 
> Know that you and your family are in my prayers for your recent loss.


Thank you, Nanny. Normal is different for each of us. Perhaps the next time that woman tells you to get over it, ask her how long she would expect to grieve? And how she would feel if someone told her to get over it. And tell her you find her comment hurtful. In fact, I have been told previously, for other family members, that you should not make any important decisions for at least a year. If that means that it takes you that long, or longer, to decide to clean your mother's rooms, so be it. If you had reason to do it all in a hurry, then that would be different.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Joy thank you for putting into words exactly how I feel.


jheiens said:


> Gwen, you're not alone in this situation. I, too, don't get sad or even melancholy at the anniversary of my loved ones' passing. I can remember the dates, seasons, even the last times I spoke with them whether at the hospital or on the phone because we were half a continent apart. Daddy died before Susan was born but Momma passed only 11 years ago this coming January, followed by my brother in March the next year under extremely stressful circumstances. But, I only remember the good times we had together and the fact that I spoke to Mom shortly before she went into surgery for her heart and she never woke up completely. I'm sure that Daddy rejoiced to see her after their decades-long separation.
> 
> It has been my opportunity to try to address these probabilities with Tim over the years--that I will go before he does (given his excellent health and my being 55 years older than he is)--I don't want him so frightened or thrown into such extreme anxiety that he feels totally abandoned by me. We have also discussed many times what he can expect if he should pass away before me. We've talked about seeing Jesus and hearing the great hosts of angels singing; of those who love him because they are our ancestors; and how he will run and jump with abandon because the Kaye walker and Loftstran canes are no longer needed. He will sing and speak distinctly and joyfully while he awaits for the rest of us to join in with the rejoicing.
> 
> ...


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Only able to read up to page 50.
> Up all night last night with Gage. Had the diarrhea and stomach cramps.
> Tired tonight and need to go to bed.
> 
> ...


I hope that Gage is feeling much better, sleep well tonight. 
That's so cute!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Well said Tami.


tami_ohio said:


> Sending you hugs, Nanny. You will know when the time is right for you to clean out her rooms. Until then, don't let it bother you that it isn't done.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Well said Tami.


Thank you. For once, I could actually put into words what I think and feel!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Nannyof6GS said:


> Thank you so much, Tami! There is a woman at my church who keeps telling me to "get over it" and get on with my life. I find it hard and hurtful to hear this but once in awhile I think maybe I'm not normal. What is normal in this situation? I just say to myself that my normal is not her normal. Amen!
> 
> Know that you and your family are in my prayers for your recent loss.


Oh that was a horrible thing for her to say, there is no time limit on grief and we all deal with it in our own individual way, you listen to you heart and body and follow your timeline on things. What is normal, who defines normal? Your normal is not her normal, that's absolutely okay. 
{{{{{{{HUGS}}}}}}}


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Safe travel Kathy and Lila.


kehinkle said:


> Hi,
> 
> Thanks to all for the comments about my SIL and the pics I posted. He's doing okay, from what my DD2 says. He saw his regular doctor today and will be doing a heart monitoring test. They think he may have temporarily blacked out. Prayers would be welcome for a good outcome. Thanks in advance.
> 
> ...


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Healing thoughts for Gage. Bless his heart.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Remember last winter when we had all the rain and flooding here ( wettest winter on record ) and I said I was going to hire a tugboat and tow the uk southwards if it happened again . Well I'm now looking for a tugboat to hire . It has poured down very heavily all day long as it did most of yesterday and now we have gale force winds starting up to . The streams are all flooded again and we are under a weather warning for more of the same for the next couple of days . Best dig my wellies out . Best find another project to do as I've had enough of making ornaments .
> I saw an interesting video over on main showing how to do seams by crochet made a nice pattern design might try that


It was a Russian video wan't it? Wouldn't work on alrady patterned item I would think. But a bit of lift for plain ones maybe. You try it and we can see what we think of it. Assuming of course this is the one I saw.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Oh my gosh Margaret where do you keep them all .


Right now some are at Maryanne's and others in the shed here. One of the reasons I need plenty of room in my craft area (as well as my SABLE of course!). Fortunately as I have a husband who collects books he doesn't complain when I have more yarn than I will ever use. Might limit the amount of new yarn next year too (well unless we do get to the UK!). Wonder if I can finish 2017 with less WIPs/UFOs and yarn than I start with? That would actually be a good goal to work towards.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Another wonderful way to honor a loved one.


Sorlenna said:


> The first Christmas after my husband died, the kids and I took the money we'd have spent on his gifts and bought toys to donate. We all really enjoyed that.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> We have 19, including me (cause I usually forget to count me until after everyone else signs up, which is when I add my name to the list) signed up so far. For those of you who have signed up, I have a question. Do you want me to split the list in half, or do you want to send to the whole group? Please let me know what you want to do, so I know before Thursday. I will either have the list emailed to all who have signed up on Thursday, or Friday, depending on how long I am occupied with family for Thanksgiving. I am not hosting, but will be going to DD's, and possibly to my sister in laws. And how tired I get! I know I will eat way too much......


The whole list is fine with me, but then whatever is fine with the masses is fine also. :sm02:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Even she didn't want to go out this evening . Stepped out the door and back in the house again , went and laid down . I didn't argue with her


You could have dragged her out and ran alongside as she floated down the road by the sound of it.
We've had a wet year as well- but nothing like yours but then again we don't get as much as you anyway.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

So adorable and lovely color combination. Hope Gage is better and that you don't pick it up also. Get some rest.



gagesmom said:


> Only able to read up to page 50.
> Up all night last night with Gage. Had the diarrhea and stomach cramps.
> Tired tonight and need to go to bed.
> 
> ...


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> Well it's not my weight you have found-and I don't want yours. Just send it to Sam he would appreciate it.


LOL!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Thank you, Nanny. Normal is different for each of us. Perhaps the next time that woman tells you to get over it, ask her how long she would expect to grieve? And how she would feel if someone told her to get over it. And tell her you find her comment hurtful. In fact, I have been told previously, for other family members, that you should not make any important decisions for at least a year. If that means that it takes you that long, or longer, to decide to clean your mother's rooms, so be it. If you had reason to do it all in a hurry, then that would be different.


 :sm24:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I so completely agree. Do what is right for you! As I said when opening this topic, I truly respect what each does and would never presume to tell someone what/how they handled such a situation with the exception being if they were doing harm to themself.


Poledra65 said:


> Oh that was a horrible thing for her to say, there is no time limit on grief and we all deal with it in our own individual way, you listen to you heart and body and follow your timeline on things. What is normal, who defines normal? Your normal is not her normal, that's absolutely okay.
> {{{{{{{HUGS}}}}}}}


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Nanny, tell her to remember that it is unkind of her to tell you to get over it. As for cleaning out rooms, we had to clean out my Mothers home in less than two weeks due to council regulations. I took my anger out after my husband's sudden death by kicking his leather jacket all round the ground floor of our home, then I dusted it off and with the help of my sons packed up the rest of his clothes and gave them to a local church who do lots of work with the homeless as he would have approved of that. We all deal with things in our own way and need compassion not criticism. Do things your way.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

pacer said:


> I would like to share a touching story tonight.
> 
> When Matthew originally wanted me to ask June if he could have permission to draw Dianna's photos, Matthew and I discussed with June that Matthew wanted to eventually gift a drawing to Dianna of one of her photos. June was going to have the drawing sent to her and then give it to Dianna for Matthew. After June passed away I privately contacted Dianna and got her address. We have shared some of Matthew's cards that are of her photos. Today Dianna received a special package from Matthew with the original drawing of this year's Christmas card that Matthew has made. I shared privately with Dianna today that June was in on the secret to do this for her. I am sharing this because I feel that June is smiling down on us today as her inspiration of love and kindness is still strong among us.
> 
> For those of you who don't know who June is, she was a very active member of the tea party until two weeks before she passed away. Some of us follow Dianna's blog posts and we have contact with her daughter who had been living with her. Such a wonderful family.


That's so nice of Matthew to gift that picture to Diana, as you said, I'm sure June is smiling down


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

machriste said:


> What a touching story. Thank you for sharing, Mary.
> 
> I think there are many ways to grieve and many ways to deal with the memory of a loved one. A little more than a year after Jack died, his daughter came for a visit. We decided to remember and honor him by going on a toy shopping trip. Every year Jack had a wonderful time buying a bunch of toys for Toys for Tots. We thought he would have liked what we did, and we had a ball.


What a nice way to remember Jack


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Bonnie, it is near Bay City, Michigan. Hold your left hand up in front of you. Like a mitten. Bay City is near the bottom of the "thumb".


Thanks, Tami


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Night


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Nannyof6GS said:


> Thank you so much, Tami! There is a woman at my church who keeps telling me to "get over it" and get on with my life. I find it hard and hurtful to hear this but once in awhile I think maybe I'm not normal. What is normal in this situation? I just say to myself that my normal is not her normal. Amen!
> 
> Know that you and your family are in my prayers for your recent loss.


I can't imagine telling anyone to "get over it", everyone takes their own time


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

darowil said:


> Right now some are at Maryanne's and others in the shed here. One of the reasons I need plenty of room in my craft area (as well as my SABLE of course!). Fortunately as I have a husband who collects books he doesn't complain when I have more yarn than I will ever use. Might limit the amount of new yarn next year too (well unless we do get to the UK!). Wonder if I can finish 2017 with less WIPs/UFOs and yarn than I start with? That would actually be a good goal to work towards.


SABLE?


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Kathy, safe travels in your long trip home.
Melody, hope Gage is better soon.

Well, I got DILs slippers done tonight, I was talking to a woman at the craft show on Saturday who was selling the same ones, she told me not to make the pattern as it was as the foot fit weird so I ended up knitting the better dorm boots & then the cable cuff from the ones she requested, still have to out them together. I've made the dorm boots once before & the pattern calls for a seam on the sole, I decided to try knitting them completely in the round using that figure 8 cast on I use on the toes of my socks, seems like it worked OK. I'll post a picture when I get them together


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

SABLE is stash accumulated beyond life expectancy--I am trying to work mine down this year and next.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Kathy, safe travels in your long trip home.
> Melody, hope Gage is better soon.
> 
> Well, I got DILs slippers done tonight, I was talking to a woman at the craft show on Saturday who was selling the same ones, she told me not to make the pattern as it was as the foot fit weird so I ended up knitting the better dorm boots & then the cable cuff from the ones she requested, still have to out them together. I've made the dorm boots once before & the pattern calls for a seam on the sole, I decided to try knitting them completely in the round using that figure 8 cast on I use on the toes of my socks, seems like it worked OK. I'll post a picture when I get them together


That's cool, can't wait to see them.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> SABLE is stash accumulated beyond life expectancy--I am trying to work mine down this year and next.


Of which I have certainly got and keep adding too. lolol


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Of which I have certainly got and keep adding too. lolol


What, aren't we planning to live to 325?! :sm23:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> What, aren't we planning to live to 325?! :sm23:


LOL! 480 is what I keep telling everyone is my target goal. :sm04:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

pacer said:


> I would like to share a touching story tonight.
> 
> When Matthew originally wanted me to ask June if he could have permission to draw Dianna's photos, Matthew and I discussed with June that Matthew wanted to eventually gift a drawing to Dianna of one of her photos. June was going to have the drawing sent to her and then give it to Dianna for Matthew. After June passed away I privately contacted Dianna and got her address. We have shared some of Matthew's cards that are of her photos. Today Dianna received a special package from Matthew with the original drawing of this year's Christmas card that Matthew has made. I shared privately with Dianna today that June was in on the secret to do this for her. I am sharing this because I feel that June is smiling down on us today as her inspiration of love and kindness is still strong among us.
> 
> For those of you who don't know who June is, she was a very active member of the tea party until two weeks before she passed away. Some of us follow Dianna's blog posts and we have contact with her daughter who had been living with her. Such a wonderful family.


Thanks for sharing Mary. How is the family going did you get the chance to find out?


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Margaret, are there dates on their grave stones? Or just the year? If you know where they died, you should be able to go to the health department, or what ever government office handles the death and birth certificates. If it bothers you enough that you want to know. You may also be able to have someone who does genealogy and has a subscription to Ancestery.com look the dates up that way. If I had a subscription, I would offer to do it for you, but I don't. Your library may have access through their genealogy department.


I can find out easily enough- I just don't remember. I'm sure if I asked Mum she would know (and the dates are on their tombstones). Having tea with most of my family tonight -maybe I should ask and see how many remember the dates rather than the circumstances. When doesn't bother that much- it is more the memories of them-both good and 'bad'. It is both lots of memories that make them who they are rather than just the positive ones.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> SABLE?


Stash Acquisition Beyond Life Expectancy.
Edit- maybe if I live to 480 I might get through it! No not that bad probably 325 will do it.

And now to get organised and head of to my brothers. He is going away on Thursday for a few months os a catch up before he goes. Doing it the hard way tonight- take away!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> Stash Acquisition Beyond Life Expectancy.
> Edit- maybe if I live to 480 I might get through it! No not that bad probably 325 will do it.
> 
> And now to get organised and head of to my brothers. He is going away on Thursday for a few months os a catch up before he goes. Doing it the hard way tonight- take away!


LOL, depends on how much you add to it as opposed to how much is used in that amount of time. lolol

Have a great time with the family.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Good night everyone, sweet dreams, see you all tomorrow.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

budasha said:


> Thanks Sonja. We had our Santa parade on Saturday and the neighbours all have their decorations up so thought I would too.


Do you put a tree up as well Liz . ?


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

pacer said:


> I would like to share a touching story tonight.
> 
> When Matthew originally wanted me to ask June if he could have permission to draw Dianna's photos, Matthew and I discussed with June that Matthew wanted to eventually gift a drawing to Dianna of one of her photos. June was going to have the drawing sent to her and then give it to Dianna for Matthew. After June passed away I privately contacted Dianna and got her address. We have shared some of Matthew's cards that are of her photos. Today Dianna received a special package from Matthew with the original drawing of this year's Christmas card that Matthew has made. I shared privately with Dianna today that June was in on the secret to do this for her. I am sharing this because I feel that June is smiling down on us today as her inspiration of love and kindness is still strong among us.
> 
> For those of you who don't know who June is, she was a very active member of the tea party until two weeks before she passed away. Some of us follow Dianna's blog posts and we have contact with her daughter who had been living with her. Such a wonderful family.


Thank you Mary that is a lovely story


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Sorlenna said:


> The first Christmas after my husband died, the kids and I took the money we'd have spent on his gifts and bought toys to donate. We all really enjoyed that.


We are doing something similar . Donating the money to the hospice


----------



## Marikayknits (Aug 25, 2012)

I have to jump in here and reply to Nannyof6GS. When my daughter died I had someone to say that to me only one month after her death. This lady told me "You just have to move on." I did, walked away from her right as she spoke!. I did a lot of reading on handling grief, and one of the things I read was to stay away from toxic people. They may mean well, but it is not helpful to say things like that. Everyone handles grief in their own way and on their own time. My daughter has been gone for nine years, and I have more happy thoughts about her now than sad ones. You just do what is easiest and best for you! Love and prayers.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Nannyof6GS said:


> Thank you so much, Tami! There is a woman at my church who keeps telling me to "get over it" and get on with my life. I find it hard and hurtful to hear this but once in awhile I think maybe I'm not normal. What is normal in this situation? I just say to myself that my normal is not her normal. Amen!
> 
> Know that you and your family are in my prayers for your recent loss.


I would tell this woman to mind her own business . You obviously loved your mother deeply and miss her . Take your time , you will know when the time is right


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

darowil said:


> It was a Russian video wan't it? Wouldn't work on alrady patterned item I would think. But a bit of lift for plain ones maybe. You try it and we can see what we think of it. Assuming of course this is the one I saw.


Exactly what I thought . I was thinking it might be a nice way to join squares together too . I'm going to make a blanket out of squares with vehicles in the middle so might try it on that too


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

budasha said:


> That is so wonderful. What a special gift for Dianna and for her to know that June was in on the secret makes it even more special. Matthew, you are a terrific person.


When I shared that bit of information with her she said it brought a smile to her face.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Nannyof6GS said:


> Thank you so much, Tami! There is a woman at my church who keeps telling me to "get over it" and get on with my life. I find it hard and hurtful to hear this but once in awhile I think maybe I'm not normal. What is normal in this situation? I just say to myself that my normal is not her normal. Amen!
> 
> Know that you and your family are in my prayers for your recent loss.


That seems to be a bit rude on her part. You need to grieve. We still have people who will tear up when a hymn is played that was special to their loved ones. A simple hug or words of love and compassion helps more than get over it. As Bella's mom says, you will need to find your own abnormal normal. That is how she describes the life they live with now 4 children with serious medical problems. Bella has now been in the hospital for a week already with just a cold. I have stayed away from the family during this as I have been sick as well.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

darowil said:


> Well it's not my weight you have found-and I don't want yours. Just send it to Sam he would appreciate it.


I don't want it either Gwen. I will give my share to Sam as well.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

darowil said:


> Thanks for sharing Mary. How is the family going did you get the chance to find out?


Barb fell last week and she frequently gets swollen feet due to her health issues. Dianna is doing great. Sounds like June's son, Ed, has some issues as well. He and Barb get together. The daughter in Texas seems to be doing well. She makes it to Virginia about once a year. June's grandson is a talented athlete who qualified for the junior Olympics last summer but didn't race due to an injury.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Fan said:


> Welcome to the new folks who have joined our tea party. I wrote this little verse as a tribute to all the good folk around our tea table. Enjoy.
> 
> The Tea Party by Fan 2016
> 
> ...


That's wonderful Fan, thank you. You are so talented.

I'm just back on here after a good day out yesterday but lots of driving in not the best of conditions. I went to visit a dear friend who is in hospital in Brighton, a long drive but I'm glad I went. 
My but you've been a chatty bunch. You were only on page 25 when I left!
I see we have several newcomers to KTP, so welcome from the UK to you all. Drop in whenever you have the time. we love to hear what everyone is up to. 
Well I'm just on my second cup of tea and settling down to try and catch up. Have a good day/night everyone.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Hi all

First off, OMG, how did I accumulate so much craft gear. Having to cull severely to fit on new home. Definitely no more supplies for some time, until i have much lower levels of supplies. Am also passing a load of stuff around to different places that can use it. I have a lot of packaged loom bands which can go through K4BN and be given out as Christmas pressies to needy.

Next, a distressing OMG. Prayers going out to the driver, the children and their families effected as a result of a very bad schools bus accident in Chattanooga.

Talk again later


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> LOL! Our bedroom in this house is so small that there is about 1 1/3 foot of space on either side of the king bed, so no room for anything extra. lol When we get to the remodel of the basement, we'll have a walk in closet, bathroom and where the bed will be will just be the bed, side tables and lamps, then I want sliding barn doors to separate that from the rest of the living space, that way we can have a little seating area and tv so that when we have guests, we can go down and watch tv if they want to go to bed. I'll move all my craft stuff down there since there's enough room.


Your plans for the basement sound great. My friends in Virginia that I stayed with recently have enough space in their bedroom for a couple of comfy chairs and TV and know that's where they spend their evenings when they're on their own. I'd love something like that, in fact if I had a TV in my bedroom, I'd probably never get out of bed! :sm16: :sm16: :sm02: :sm02:


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Cashmeregma said:


> The difference a day makes


Summer to winter!


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Oh KayeJo I can most definitely empathize with the ticket as I got one on last Tuesday. I stopped at a red light, looked and say a car coming but truly believed (and STILL do) that there was plenty of time to go ahead and turn right. Even saw the police car behind the car. Turned right, as is allowed and low and behold got pulled over. Officer claimed that the car was already into the intersection when I pulled out (I know it was not but not a camera at that intersection) and said the car I pulled out in front of had to slam on their brakes. I even remember looking in mirror to make sure I had not cut anyone off. When he (officer) handed me the ticket he changed his story saying they did not have to slam on their brakes but did have to put on their brakes some. Said I could pay the ticket or contest it in court with court date of Jan.10. Well with no camera at the intersection DH and I both felt that I couldn't prove I had turned with enough time so went ahead and paid it; citation was for failure to yield and cost me....ready for this...$198.00! Really hurt at this time of year especially but whatever. It's done and over with.


Ouch!!


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Okay now what is a spatchcocked turkey? I've heard of a turducken but not this. EDIT: did a google search and this is very interesting; for other that aren't familiar with this it is a way of removing the backbone of the raw turkey and cooking it flat. Supposed to render juicier meat and crisper skin. May give it a try but will need a good pair of poultry shears first. Learn so much here.


I've seen spatchcocked chicken quite often here but never spatchcocked turkey. Since it's spread out flat it must take up a lot of space on the oven shelf.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Margaret the light & fan going off & on whenever entering/leaving room at night would go over like a lead balloon here too! Hope you can change that. Funny how men can get an idea in their head and come hell or high water just won't change it; we women _never_ do that...HAH!


 :sm06: same here. My mum had one in her unit a bit like that but you could turn a switch to off if you didnt want it on automatic.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Fan said:


> Welcome to the new folks who have joined our tea party. I wrote this little verse as a tribute to all the good folk around our tea table. Enjoy.
> 
> The Tea Party by Fan 2016
> 
> ...


That is really lovely Fan. :sm24: :sm11:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> Holy moly! Good bye fall and hello winter all in a 24 hour period.


It sounds like here in reverse. Crazy weather. 39c one day and 18c the next.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Gweniepooh said:


> Welcome Gramma Jazz to the tea party! Hope you'll join in and chat. The list you referred to is the summary of the previous week's tea party happenings and sharings. If you go to the previous tea party (we start over every Friday late afternoon) and go to the page noted you will see them Hope that makes sense. What a wonderful gift of love to make all those sweaters each year! Would love to see pictures.


Welcome from me, too, Grammajazz! Sweater pics, please!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

darowil said:


> Right now some are at Maryanne's and others in the shed here. One of the reasons I need plenty of room in my craft area (as well as my SABLE of course!). Fortunately as I have a husband who collects books he doesn't complain when I have more yarn than I will ever use. Might limit the amount of new yarn next year too (well unless we do get to the UK!). Wonder if I can finish 2017 with less WIPs/UFOs and yarn than I start with? That would actually be a good goal to work towards.


I will ask you next Christmas :sm01:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

darowil said:


> You could have dragged her out and ran alongside as she floated down the road by the sound of it.
> We've had a wet year as well- but nothing like yours but then again we don't get as much as you anyway.


Wasn't raining when I got up this morning so we went out , once the sky lightened knew it would come down again as the sky was just gunmetal grey . It has now steadily rained for the last 3 hours no wind so that's a good thing says Pollyanna ( me ) here


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Kathy, safe travels in your long trip home.
> Melody, hope Gage is better soon.
> 
> Well, I got DILs slippers done tonight, I was talking to a woman at the craft show on Saturday who was selling the same ones, she told me not to make the pattern as it was as the foot fit weird so I ended up knitting the better dorm boots & then the cable cuff from the ones she requested, still have to out them together. I've made the dorm boots once before & the pattern calls for a seam on the sole, I decided to try knitting them completely in the round using that figure 8 cast on I use on the toes of my socks, seems like it worked OK. I'll post a picture when I get them together


Look forward to seeing a picture . Was the better dorm boot an easy knit ?


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

angelam said:


> That's wonderful Fan, thank you. You are so talented.
> 
> I'm just back on here after a good day out yesterday but lots of driving in not the best of conditions. I went to visit a dear friend who is in hospital in Brighton, a long drive but I'm glad I went.
> My but you've been a chatty bunch. You were only on page 25 when I left!
> ...


Trying to picture exactly where Brighton is as I saw on the news where the southeast got worst hit yesterday with all the flooding and the rivers where rising very quickly but you obviously made it home safely .


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> He's a lot better but still gets tired, I'm not sure 21 -12 HR shifts in a row are a smart thing to do but I'm only the mom, what do,I know????


That is enough to burn anyone out. :sm06: And mum always knows best!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

When DH and I were on the train yesterday going up to Glasgow I tried to take a photo of the Isle of Arran as it was looking so beautiful, and on the way home I tried again as the sunset was spectacular, but, as usual, my photos were duff! Looking on Facebook last night and what did I see....my friend who's flat looks out onto the sea had posted beautiful photos of Arran, so I've 'borrowed' them for you!


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Grandmapaula said:


> We have about a foot and still snowing. I'm so far behind, we had a big Thanksgiving dinner at church on Sunday. Food prepared for 100, about 40 showed up. Gave everybody "to-go" boxes, and have enough to warm up for the congregation next Sunday!
> 
> I'm very far behind because I was helping prepare and clean up from the dinner this weekend. Saturday morning it was 75 F and sunny. At 8 that evening Bob had to go knock 2" of snow off the satellite receiver. Talk about whiplash. It dropped more than 40 degrees in about 5 hours. Gotta love it, because you can't do anything to change it! Tee shirts and sandals on Sat.; down coat, wool hat and boots today - eek!
> 
> ...


You have been busy, Paula! The Grammy Jammies sound wonderful! Do you make all 9 Pairs out of the same fabric? What a family photo that would make! Please show us your finished jams!!


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Oh, Daralene! Brrr indeed!


Cashmeregma said:


> The difference a few hours makes. The wind has been bad all night and today, so colder than the thermometer says. Brrrr. We were so lucky with beautiful weather, but knew this was on its way. Actually more snow than it looks as the wind has blown a lot off.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

budasha said:


> Here they are:
> 
> Still need to sew in the ends.


All very nice projects, Liz! Love the door swag!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> :sm06: LOL! Most of us have pictures of people who've passed, though, I have pictures of my mom, dad, aunt, grandfather, all on the mantel and bookshelves, with pictures of Christopher, Carly, Marla and everyone else in between.


I've added other photos of living people now! Until she pointed it out I hadn't realised that they were all "dead folk" in the photos!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Still enjoying family.


 :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Page 53. Will I ever catch up? Bedtime yet again. I had a better nights sleep last night. I actually put vicks on my feet and little sockettes also. Too hot for actual socks for sure. I do think I didnt cough as much so will do that again. I am on day 4 of antibiotics and feeling slightly better each day. I wish the doc had given me repeat though. We will see how I am by Friday and will go back if needed. Bonnie if I have one more night of bad coughing I WILL try the onions...


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

pacer said:


> I would like to share a touching story tonight.
> 
> When Matthew originally wanted me to ask June if he could have permission to draw Dianna's photos, Matthew and I discussed with June that Matthew wanted to eventually gift a drawing to Dianna of one of her photos. June was going to have the drawing sent to her and then give it to Dianna for Matthew. After June passed away I privately contacted Dianna and got her address. We have shared some of Matthew's cards that are of her photos. Today Dianna received a special package from Matthew with the original drawing of this year's Christmas card that Matthew has made. I shared privately with Dianna today that June was in on the secret to do this for her. I am sharing this because I feel that June is smiling down on us today as her inspiration of love and kindness is still strong among us.
> 
> For those of you who don't know who June is, she was a very active member of the tea party until two weeks before she passed away. Some of us follow Dianna's blog posts and we have contact with her daughter who had been living with her. Such a wonderful family.


What a lovely thing for you and Matthew to do! I'm sure June is smiling down on you both.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

machriste said:


> What a touching story. Thank you for sharing, Mary.
> 
> I think there are many ways to grieve and many ways to deal with the memory of a loved one. A little more than a year after Jack died, his daughter came for a visit. We decided to remember and honor him by going on a toy shopping trip. Every year Jack had a wonderful time buying a bunch of toys for Toys for Tots. We thought he would have liked what we did, and we had a ball.


A really positive way to remember him! :sm24:


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Gweniepooh said:


> *News alert! news alert!* Any of you that have lost weight I found it!!! Will gladly return them to the owner! When weighted at doctor's this morning....Groan....have gained the 10 lbs I lost. I really like this doctor...he truly listens! Said my back & neck pain would not be from the RA. Did take x-rays to see if he could tell if anything was going on and is going to set up an appointment with the Spine Center in town. Also talked to me about possible options that they may choose depending on what's going on. He was very pleased that my hands are doing so well and did x-rays of them as well as 6 month blood work.


So good that you have a doc you can really talk to, Gwen. Did you tell him your hands are good because you do "knitting therapy" everyday? :sm09: 
I hope he will help you find relief from the pain. About the weight...I am certain any missing weight has found me!!


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Cashmeregma said:


> You were a wonderful and loving daughter. Too cute about cheating on the crossword puzzles.


 :sm24:


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Poledra65 said:


> LOL! I finished a sweater that I had started for my son when he was around 7 or 8 and gave it to my friends daughter, son was about 28 then, I finally finished the second one that I had started around the same time also, I'm just glad that I'm not the only one that does things like that. Company in numbers and all. lol


Kaye I still have to finish my daughter's cross stitch baby sampler...she is now 30!! (Wow...that thought is even sadder when I write it out!)


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

darowil said:


> I can find out easily enough- I just don't remember. I'm sure if I asked Mum she would know (and the dates are on their tombstones). Having tea with most of my family tonight -maybe I should ask and see how many remember the dates rather than the circumstances. When doesn't bother that much- it is more the memories of them-both good and 'bad'. It is both lots of memories that make them who they are rather than just the positive ones.


Catching up and enjoying the conversation and pictures. As for the dates, you can email me and I will look them up if you so choose. I do lots of family history and have access to most of the programs. You can, when you so choose, look up any date on familysearch.org for free and this group has a huge, if not the largest, database of records.
Kubler-Ross, who did the pioneer work on grieving, pointed out that the stages of grief are different in time for everyone. I prefer to think of my departed loved ones as being ever present because of their influence in my life and like many of you, often feel their presence in tiny ways. 
Good on those who are getting their Christmas gifting completed and the knitting you are sharing. Wonderful.
Having my trigger thumb released this afternoon and hoping that it will heal quickly so I can actually knit again. Currently working on tying the last 10 dozen flies to go in the Christmas fly boxes.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

martina said:


> Nanny, tell her to remember that it is unkind of her to tell you to get over it. As for cleaning out rooms, we had to clean out my Mothers home in less than two weeks due to council regulations. I took my anger out after my husband's sudden death by kicking his leather jacket all round the ground floor of our home, then I dusted it off and with the help of my sons packed up the rest of his clothes and gave them to a local church who do lots of work with the homeless as he would have approved of that. We all deal with things in our own way and need compassion not criticism. Do things your way.


Well said! I donated all my DM's clothes very soon after she passed as I knew I had to do it quickly or I wouldn't do it at all, but my way of coping is not yours and I would never presume to tell anyone else how to deal with it. I did what felt right for me and you should follow your own instincts Nannyof3.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Page 53. Will I ever catch up? Bedtime yet again. I had a better nights sleep last night. I actually put vicks on my feet and little sockettes also. Too hot for actual socks for sure. I do think I didnt cough as much so will do that again. I am on day 4 of antibiotics and feeling slightly better each day. I wish the doc had given me repeat though. We will see how I am by Friday and will go back if needed. Bonnie if I have one more night of bad coughing I WILL try the onions...


You should, my gran used to do that too. Hope you feel better today.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Catching up and enjoying the conversation and pictures. As for the dates, you can email me and I will look them up if you so choose. I do lots of family history and have access to most of the programs. You can, when you so choose, look up any date on familysearch.org for free and this group has a huge, if not the largest, database of records.
> Kubler-Ross, who did the pioneer work on grieving, pointed out that the stages of grief are different in time for everyone. I prefer to think of my departed loved ones as being ever present because of their influence in my life and like many of you, often feel their presence in tiny ways.
> Good on those who are getting their Christmas gifting completed and the knitting you are sharing. Wonderful.
> Having my trigger thumb released this afternoon and hoping that it will heal quickly so I can actually knit again. Currently working on tying the last 10 dozen flies to go in the Christmas fly boxes.


Hope your thumb responds well!


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Remember last winter when we had all the rain and flooding here ( wettest winter on record ) and I said I was going to hire a tugboat and tow the uk southwards if it happened again . Well I'm now looking for a tugboat to hire . It has poured down very heavily all day long as it did most of yesterday and now we have gale force winds starting up to . The streams are all flooded again and we are under a weather warning for more of the same for the next couple of days . Best dig my wellies out . Best find another project to do as I've had enough of making ornaments .
> I saw an interesting video over on main showing how to do seams by crochet made a nice pattern design might try that


Today is a bit grey and miserable, but not actually raining. Yesterday was another matter - certainly the heaviest rain we have had for a year or so. I had to pick a couple of grandchildren up from school at 3.15. When I arrived at school, the playground where they usually assemble to be collected was about six inches deep in water. The headteacher decided to let them out of a different entrance, and they were allowed to leave one by one, but only if someone was there to meet them. This was very good for the children, but less good for the parents and grandparents waiting outside in the rain. Luckily, the rain stopped soon afterwards, and the surface water seemed to drain away quite quickly. The high winds that Sonja is experiencing have passed us by, thank goodness!


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

oneapril said:


> Kaye I still have to finish my daughter's cross stitch baby sampler...she is now 30!! (Wow...that thought is even sadder when I write it out!)


It is that sort of information that convinces me that I have many true soulmates on here! :sm24:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

KateB said:


> When DH and I were on the train yesterday going up to Glasgow I tried to take a photo of the Isle of Arran as it was looking so beautiful, and on the way home I tried again as the sunset was spectacular, but, as usual, my photos were duff! Looking on Facebook last night and what did I see....my friend who's flat looks out onto the sea had posted beautiful photos of Arran, so I've 'borrowed' them for you!


Beautiful pictures Kate . Thank you for posting them .


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

Do you remember how a week or so back, we were talking about nuisance calls and telephone scams? I have just been reading some research by Which? (a consumer group who have been lobbying for more control over nuisance calls), and they have found that around one in three calls made to home phones in the U.K. come into this category. Apparently. Scotland has the worst problems, with about half of all calls in Glasgow being unwanted! If this is replicated worldwide, imagine how much time is being wasted just answering these pests!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Your friend certainly did take some magnificient pictures.


KateB said:


> When DH and I were on the train yesterday going up to Glasgow I tried to take a photo of the Isle of Arran as it was looking so beautiful, and on the way home I tried again as the sunset was spectacular, but, as usual, my photos were duff! Looking on Facebook last night and what did I see....my friend who's flat looks out onto the sea had posted beautiful photos of Arran, so I've 'borrowed' them for you!


----------



## Grandmapaula (Jun 17, 2011)

oneapril said:


> You have been busy, Paula! The Grammy Jammies sound wonderful! Do you make all 9 Pairs out of the same fabric? What a family photo that would make! Please show us your finished jams!!


No, I try to find fabric for each one individually. Katie loves cats, Abby is a music "nerd", the older boys are hunters, Izzy loves elephants. etc. I'll try to get a picture on Christmas Eve - they all open them after dinner and go put them on - last year, my oldest GS drove home in his - he didn't want to change clothes twice! :sm06:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Only able to read up to page 50.
> Up all night last night with Gage. Had the diarrhea and stomach cramps.
> Tired tonight and need to go to bed.
> 
> ...


+Nice outfit. Sorry Gage isn't feeling well. Poor kid.


----------



## Nannyof6GS (Sep 27, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Thank you, Nanny. Normal is different for each of us. Perhaps the next time that woman tells you to get over it, ask her how long she would expect to grieve? And how she would feel if someone told her to get over it. And tell her you find her comment hurtful. In fact, I have been told previously, for other family members, that you should not make any important decisions for at least a year. If that means that it takes you that long, or longer, to decide to clean your mother's rooms, so be it. If you had reason to do it all in a hurry, then that would be different.


Thank you, Tami.


----------



## Nannyof6GS (Sep 27, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Oh that was a horrible thing for her to say, there is no time limit on grief and we all deal with it in our own individual way, you listen to you heart and body and follow your timeline on things. What is normal, who defines normal? Your normal is not her normal, that's absolutely okay.
> {{{{{{{HUGS}}}}}}}


Thank you, Kaye!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Do you put a tree up as well Liz . ?


Yes, I do. Christmas is one of my favourite times and I go all out. My DH wasn't so keen on it but he put up with me and my decorations. How about you?


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Marikayknits said:


> I have to jump in here and reply to Nannyof6GS. When my daughter died I had someone to say that to me only one month after her death. This lady told me "You just have to move on." I did, walked away from her right as she spoke!. I did a lot of reading on handling grief, and one of the things I read was to stay away from toxic people. They may mean well, but it is not helpful to say things like that. Everyone handles grief in their own way and on their own time. My daughter has been gone for nine years, and I have more happy thoughts about her now than sad ones. You just do what is easiest and best for you! Love and prayers.


Some people may think they're being helpful when they're really being hurtful. Sorry you had to go through that.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I would tell this woman to mind her own business . You obviously loved your mother deeply and miss her . Take your time , you will know when the time is right


I agree.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

KateB said:


> When DH and I were on the train yesterday going up to Glasgow I tried to take a photo of the Isle of Arran as it was looking so beautiful, and on the way home I tried again as the sunset was spectacular, but, as usual, my photos were duff! Looking on Facebook last night and what did I see....my friend who's flat looks out onto the sea had posted beautiful photos of Arran, so I've 'borrowed' them for you!


Gorgeous pictures. Thanks.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

oneapril said:


> All very nice projects, Liz! Love the door swag!


Thanks.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Page 53. Will I ever catch up? Bedtime yet again. I had a better nights sleep last night. I actually put vicks on my feet and little sockettes also. Too hot for actual socks for sure. I do think I didnt cough as much so will do that again. I am on day 4 of antibiotics and feeling slightly better each day. I wish the doc had given me repeat though. We will see how I am by Friday and will go back if needed. Bonnie if I have one more night of bad coughing I WILL try the onions...


Sorry this cough is still hanging on. Hope the antibiotics kick it out.


----------



## Nannyof6GS (Sep 27, 2011)

martina said:


> Nanny, tell her to remember that it is unkind of her to tell you to get over it. As for cleaning out rooms, we had to clean out my Mothers home in less than two weeks due to council regulations. I took my anger out after my husband's sudden death by kicking his leather jacket all round the ground floor of our home, then I dusted it off and with the help of my sons packed up the rest of his clothes and gave them to a local church who do lots of work with the homeless as he would have approved of that. We all deal with things in our own way and need compassion not criticism. Do things your way.


This woman lost her 40 year old son very suddenly about three years ago. She keeps his ashes in her family room next to his portrait. This past weekend in church she asked me if I wanted to hear him wish her a Happy Mothers day. She found one of those talking cards that he had given her. I was beside myself! I didn't want to hurt her feelings but I felt it was not the time or the place plus it was a mass being said for my Mom.

I have tried on a few occasions to sort some clothing because I also feel that there are so many who could be using mom's things but I just couldn't get through it. We also put her little 3 foot Christmas tree up in her room on her bureau so she could see it last year and it is still there. That will make her room look cheery if I could just open the door again!! I will....it's my Christmas goal!

Thank you for the encouragement!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> SABLE is stash accumulated beyond life expectancy--I am trying to work mine down this year and next.


????????. I'm supposed to be gett No mine down but it's not working that well????


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

pacer said:


> Barb fell last week and she frequently gets swollen feet due to her health issues. Dianna is doing great. Sounds like June's son, Ed, has some issues as well. He and Barb get together. The daughter in Texas seems to be doing well. She makes it to Virginia about once a year. June's grandson is a talented athlete who qualified for the junior Olympics last summer but didn't race due to an injury.


Thanks for the update, Mary.
It must have been so disappointing for June's GS to miss the Olympics after qualifying


----------



## Nannyof6GS (Sep 27, 2011)

Marikayknits said:


> I have to jump in here and reply to Nannyof6GS. When my daughter died I had someone to say that to me only one month after her death. This lady told me "You just have to move on." I did, walked away from her right as she spoke!. I did a lot of reading on handling grief, and one of the things I read was to stay away from toxic people. They may mean well, but it is not helpful to say things like that. Everyone handles grief in their own way and on their own time. My daughter has been gone for nine years, and I have more happy thoughts about her now than sad ones. You just do what is easiest and best for you! Love and prayers.


Yes, I am doing a lot of reading on this and it does make me feel good at times. I love it when I read that its okay to cry. I feel so liberated!!!

Thank you so much!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Look forward to seeing a picture . Was the better dorm boot an easy knit ?


Yes, quick & easy. I want to try the version with the lace down the top of the foot too


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

KateB said:


> When DH and I were on the train yesterday going up to Glasgow I tried to take a photo of the Isle of Arran as it was looking so beautiful, and on the way home I tried again as the sunset was spectacular, but, as usual, my photos were duff! Looking on Facebook last night and what did I see....my friend who's flat looks out onto the sea had posted beautiful photos of Arran, so I've 'borrowed' them for you!


Lovely photos, Kate


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

KateB said:


> Hope your thumb responds well!


thanks for these kind wishes.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Catching up and enjoying the conversation and pictures. As for the dates, you can email me and I will look them up if you so choose. I do lots of family history and have access to most of the programs. You can, when you so choose, look up any date on familysearch.org for free and this group has a huge, if not the largest, database of records.
> Kubler-Ross, who did the pioneer work on grieving, pointed out that the stages of grief are different in time for everyone. I prefer to think of my departed loved ones as being ever present because of their influence in my life and like many of you, often feel their presence in tiny ways.
> Good on those who are getting their Christmas gifting completed and the knitting you are sharing. Wonderful.
> Having my trigger thumb released this afternoon and hoping that it will heal quickly so I can actually knit again. Currently working on tying the last 10 dozen flies to go in the Christmas fly boxes.


I hope the surgery quickly fixes your thumb.
Thanks for the link to familysearch


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

KateB said:


> You should, my gran used to do that too. Hope you feel better today.


I wonder if my family tradition of using onions came from my ancestors in Scotland? You are the first person outside my family that has said they use onions this way


----------



## Nannyof6GS (Sep 27, 2011)

pacer said:


> That seems to be a bit rude on her part. You need to grieve. We still have people who will tear up when a hymn is played that was special to their loved ones. A simple hug or words of love and compassion helps more than get over it. As Bella's mom says, you will need to find your own abnormal normal. That is how she describes the life they live with now 4 children with serious medical problems. Bella has now been in the hospital for a week already with just a cold. I have stayed away from the family during this as I have been sick as well.


"Abnormal normal" I like that! Bella's Mom is one strong woman. Praying for that famiy all the time.


----------



## Nannyof6GS (Sep 27, 2011)

oneapril said:


> Kaye I still have to finish my daughter's cross stitch baby sampler...she is now 30!! (Wow...that thought is even sadder when I write it out!)


 :sm02: :sm02: :sm02: So funny!!!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> Do you remember how a week or so back, we were talking about nuisance calls and telephone scams? I have just been reading some research by Which? (a consumer group who have been lobbying for more control over nuisance calls), and they have found that around one in three calls made to home phones in the U.K. come into this category. Apparently. Scotland has the worst problems, with about half of all calls in Glasgow being unwanted! If this is replicated worldwide, imagine how much time is being wasted just answering these pests!


I can well believe it, we must have at least 6 calls a day which we don't answer because it's an unknown number - and none of them leave a message. It's got to the stage where every time our phone rings Luke shouts, "Rubbish!" echoing his grandpa!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I wonder if my family tradition of using onions came from my ancestors in Scotland? You are the first person outside my family that has said they use onions this way


My gran used to also heat a sock full of salt to put round your neck if you had a sore throat, and she was a great believer in 'steaming your heid' (head) over a bowl full of hot water and Friar's Balsam! Oh, and mustard poultices too!


----------



## Nannyof6GS (Sep 27, 2011)

Beautiful bright sunny day here but chilly. Off to spend some Kohl's cash. (A department store that gives ten dollars spending for every fifty spent). Then home to do my first gusset on my first sock. I totally understand the concept but its getting lost somewhere between my brain and my needles! Have a nice day/evening! Back later!

Anyone hear from Sam? He was quiet yesterday!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

FYI: Just called Sam and he is fine. He was sitting at Heidi's. Said he went and got a haircut yesterday and just slept a lot. Will be here later today.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> We are doing something similar . Donating the money to the hospice


 :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Marikayknits said:


> I have to jump in here and reply to Nannyof6GS. When my daughter died I had someone to say that to me only one month after her death. This lady told me "You just have to move on." I did, walked away from her right as she spoke!. I did a lot of reading on handling grief, and one of the things I read was to stay away from toxic people. They may mean well, but it is not helpful to say things like that. Everyone handles grief in their own way and on their own time. My daughter has been gone for nine years, and I have more happy thoughts about her now than sad ones. You just do what is easiest and best for you! Love and prayers.


Absolutely right, I'm glad you walked away. 
Great to see you at the Tea Table by the way.


----------



## Grandmapaula (Jun 17, 2011)

Well, folks, Tuesday morning 11 am - STILL snowing!!! Last night local forecast said snow would stop in the early morning - around 4 or so!! Yeah - they kinda got this one wrong, but these "lake effect" bands are not very predictable - the slightest shift in the wind means the difference between 1" and 1 foot. Bob and I figure about 18 inches in our yard, but I bet if we drove down into Ithaca there might be only 6 inches or so. Oh, well, such is winter in Central New York! 

Got all my laundry done this morning, now I'm going over to Beth's to keep an eye on the girls while she goes for her annual eye exam. My wonderful DH has pushed most of the snow off my car, so a quick brush will be all it needs. Hopefully it'll stop snowing by tonight...maybe.....


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pacer said:


> Barb fell last week and she frequently gets swollen feet due to her health issues. Dianna is doing great. Sounds like June's son, Ed, has some issues as well. He and Barb get together. The daughter in Texas seems to be doing well. She makes it to Virginia about once a year. June's grandson is a talented athlete who qualified for the junior Olympics last summer but didn't race due to an injury.


I hope that she didn't hurt herself when she fell, Barb took such great care of her mom. 
Is that the same grandson that is also into Archeology? Junior Olympics is great, to bad that he was injured though and couldn't participate.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

angelam said:


> That's wonderful Fan, thank you. You are so talented.
> 
> I'm just back on here after a good day out yesterday but lots of driving in not the best of conditions. I went to visit a dear friend who is in hospital in Brighton, a long drive but I'm glad I went.
> My but you've been a chatty bunch. You were only on page 25 when I left!
> ...


I hope that your friend will be okay and back home in no time.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Hi all
> 
> First off, OMG, how did I accumulate so much craft gear. Having to cull severely to fit on new home. Definitely no more supplies for some time, until i have much lower levels of supplies. Am also passing a load of stuff around to different places that can use it. I have a lot of packaged loom bands which can go through K4BN and be given out as Christmas pressies to needy.
> 
> ...


It's amazing how much we accumulate, I think that it has babies, two skeins of yarn and suddenly after having a few hours in the dark, it's doubled. lol


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

budasha said:


> Yes, I do. Christmas is one of my favourite times and I go all out. My DH wasn't so keen on it but he put up with me and my decorations. How about you?


I go all out to .sons would warn everyone not to stand still to long or mum will decorate you with Christmas ornaments


----------



## Grandmapaula (Jun 17, 2011)

Gotta tell you a little story... Yesterday, a bus full of students from a high school in Rochester,NY was travelling on I-81 to NY City when 2 cars spun out in the snow in front of it. The bus driver tried to avoid hitting the cars, but the bus also spun out and overturned. Fortunately, no serious injuries - just 12 taken to the hospital, treated and released. The bus was one of 3 travelling to the city, 120 students and some adults. They were all taken to the civic center in the little town of Marathon,NY where they were all checked by the Ambulance volunteers and EMS workers. The school superintendent called in a bunch of the cafeteria workers from the high school who were enjoying a day off, since the schools were closed. They raided the high school refrigerators and food stores and provided a hot meal for the kids and chaperones. People came in from all over town to see if they could help. This little town of about 2,000 is where my DD#2 and most of my grand children live - I'm very proud of the response to this accident which could have been much worse. They kept the kids there until the Rochester people figured out how to get everyone home. Just a little human interest story with a happy ending - people can be so wonderful if they are just given a chance!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

angelam said:


> Your plans for the basement sound great. My friends in Virginia that I stayed with recently have enough space in their bedroom for a couple of comfy chairs and TV and know that's where they spend their evenings when they're on their own. I'd love something like that, in fact if I had a TV in my bedroom, I'd probably never get out of bed! :sm16: :sm16: :sm02: :sm02:


We used to have a tv in the bed room in Texas, then we moved to a smaller house and didn't have room for one, and we found we sleep much better without it in there, so we don't have one in the bedroom here, that's why I'd like the doors to shut the bedroom off from the rest of the area. lol.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

KateB said:


> When DH and I were on the train yesterday going up to Glasgow I tried to take a photo of the Isle of Arran as it was looking so beautiful, and on the way home I tried again as the sunset was spectacular, but, as usual, my photos were duff! Looking on Facebook last night and what did I see....my friend who's flat looks out onto the sea had posted beautiful photos of Arran, so I've 'borrowed' them for you!


Oh those are beautiful. As aside at my dads funeral my two cousins played on the bagpipes, a tune called The Barren Rocks Of Arran.
It was something he loved. Thank you so much for sharing, made me think of him.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Wasn't raining when I got up this morning so we went out , once the sky lightened knew it would come down again as the sky was just gunmetal grey . It has now steadily rained for the last 3 hours no wind so that's a good thing says Pollyanna ( me ) here


I woke up to rain today also, dogs were not impressed, it's still lightly raining. It's a grey dreary day out there.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

KateB said:


> When DH and I were on the train yesterday going up to Glasgow I tried to take a photo of the Isle of Arran as it was looking so beautiful, and on the way home I tried again as the sunset was spectacular, but, as usual, my photos were duff! Looking on Facebook last night and what did I see....my friend who's flat looks out onto the sea had posted beautiful photos of Arran, so I've 'borrowed' them for you!


Gorgeous!!!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

KateB said:


> I've added other photos of living people now! Until she pointed it out I hadn't realised that they were all "dead folk" in the photos!


LOL!


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Nannyof6GS said:


> This woman lost her 40 year old son very suddenly about three years ago. She keeps his ashes in her family room next to his portrait. This past weekend in church she asked me if I wanted to hear him wish her a Happy Mothers day. She found one of those talking cards that he had given her. I was beside myself! I didn't want to hurt her feelings but I felt it was not the time or the place plus it was a mass being said for my Mom.
> 
> I have tried on a few occasions to sort some clothing because I also feel that there are so many who could be using mom's things but I just couldn't get through it. We also put her little 3 foot Christmas tree up in her room on her bureau so she could see it last year and it is still there. That will make her room look cheery if I could just open the door again!! I will....it's my Christmas goal!
> 
> Thank you for the encouragement!


You take your time, I know how hard it is to clear out the house, I felt like an intruder and I was pulling my parents lives apart. When we sold the house and left it for the last time it felt like they had died all over again. Now our SIL has passed it's going to feel the same, hard emotionally but you have to do it and finally close the book on that part of yours and their lives. The memories will comfort you forever.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

oneapril said:


> Kaye I still have to finish my daughter's cross stitch baby sampler...she is now 30!! (Wow...that thought is even sadder when I write it out!)


 :sm06: :sm23:


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Angelam and Sugar sugar, thank you re the poem., much appreciated.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Catching up and enjoying the conversation and pictures. As for the dates, you can email me and I will look them up if you so choose. I do lots of family history and have access to most of the programs. You can, when you so choose, look up any date on familysearch.org for free and this group has a huge, if not the largest, database of records.
> Kubler-Ross, who did the pioneer work on grieving, pointed out that the stages of grief are different in time for everyone. I prefer to think of my departed loved ones as being ever present because of their influence in my life and like many of you, often feel their presence in tiny ways.
> Good on those who are getting their Christmas gifting completed and the knitting you are sharing. Wonderful.
> Having my trigger thumb released this afternoon and hoping that it will heal quickly so I can actually knit again. Currently working on tying the last 10 dozen flies to go in the Christmas fly boxes.


That's a great resource, thank you.
I hope that the procedure on your thumb works as well as my friend who lives here and had it done earlier this years did, she was back to knitting in a flash. Glad it hasn't affected your tying at least. I really need to get David some beginner tying stuff, he wants to try a few easy ones.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> It is that sort of information that convinces me that I have many true soulmates on here! :sm24:


 :sm09: :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> Do you remember how a week or so back, we were talking about nuisance calls and telephone scams? I have just been reading some research by Which? (a consumer group who have been lobbying for more control over nuisance calls), and they have found that around one in three calls made to home phones in the U.K. come into this category. Apparently. Scotland has the worst problems, with about half of all calls in Glasgow being unwanted! If this is replicated worldwide, imagine how much time is being wasted just answering these pests!


That is a lot, wow!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Grandmapaula said:


> No, I try to find fabric for each one individually. Katie loves cats, Abby is a music "nerd", the older boys are hunters, Izzy loves elephants. etc. I'll try to get a picture on Christmas Eve - they all open them after dinner and go put them on - last year, my oldest GS drove home in his - he didn't want to change clothes twice! :sm06:


Sounds like a teenage boy alright. lolol


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Nannyof6GS said:


> This woman lost her 40 year old son very suddenly about three years ago. She keeps his ashes in her family room next to his portrait. This past weekend in church she asked me if I wanted to hear him wish her a Happy Mothers day. She found one of those talking cards that he had given her. I was beside myself! I didn't want to hurt her feelings but I felt it was not the time or the place plus it was a mass being said for my Mom.
> 
> I have tried on a few occasions to sort some clothing because I also feel that there are so many who could be using mom's things but I just couldn't get through it. We also put her little 3 foot Christmas tree up in her room on her bureau so she could see it last year and it is still there. That will make her room look cheery if I could just open the door again!! I will....it's my Christmas goal!
> 
> Thank you for the encouragement!


Oh my, now that is a bit of a different situation, and it really wasn't the proper place or time. 
One day at a time, one step at a time as you feel right for you, we're here for you also anytime you need us.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

KateB said:


> I can well believe it, we must have at least 6 calls a day which we don't answer because it's an unknown number - and none of them leave a message. It's got to the stage where every time our phone rings Luke shouts, "Rubbish!" echoing his grandpa!


LOL! Luke is too cute.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Nannyof6GS said:


> Beautiful bright sunny day here but chilly. Off to spend some Kohl's cash. (A department store that gives ten dollars spending for every fifty spent). Then home to do my first gusset on my first sock. I totally understand the concept but its getting lost somewhere between my brain and my needles! Have a nice day/evening! Back later!
> 
> Anyone hear from Sam? He was quiet yesterday!


Marla and I usually never make it back to spend our Kohl's cash, we have to go to Cheyenne to Kohl's and usually forget about them when we are there, if they are still good. lol


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> FYI: Just called Sam and he is fine. He was sitting at Heidi's. Said he went and got a haircut yesterday and just slept a lot. Will be here later today.


That's great! Thanks for letting us know.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Grandmapaula said:


> Well, folks, Tuesday morning 11 am - STILL snowing!!! Last night local forecast said snow would stop in the early morning - around 4 or so!! Yeah - they kinda got this one wrong, but these "lake effect" bands are not very predictable - the slightest shift in the wind means the difference between 1" and 1 foot. Bob and I figure about 18 inches in our yard, but I bet if we drove down into Ithaca there might be only 6 inches or so. Oh, well, such is winter in Central New York!
> 
> Got all my laundry done this morning, now I'm going over to Beth's to keep an eye on the girls while she goes for her annual eye exam. My wonderful DH has pushed most of the snow off my car, so a quick brush will be all it needs. Hopefully it'll stop snowing by tonight...maybe.....


David does not like the lake effect snow when he drives around Chicago going to Michigan. 
Stay safe driving.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I go all out to .sons would warn everyone not to stand still to long or mum will decorate you with Christmas ornaments


 :sm23:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Grandmapaula said:


> Gotta tell you a little story... Yesterday, a bus full of students from a high school in Rochester,NY was travelling on I-81 to NY City when 2 cars spun out in the snow in front of it. The bus driver tried to avoid hitting the cars, but the bus also spun out and overturned. Fortunately, no serious injuries - just 12 taken to the hospital, treated and released. The bus was one of 3 travelling to the city, 120 students and some adults. They were all taken to the civic center in the little town of Marathon,NY where they were all checked by the Ambulance volunteers and EMS workers. The school superintendent called in a bunch of the cafeteria workers from the high school who were enjoying a day off, since the schools were closed. They raided the high school refrigerators and food stores and provided a hot meal for the kids and chaperones. People came in from all over town to see if they could help. This little town of about 2,000 is where my DD#2 and most of my grand children live - I'm very proud of the response to this accident which could have been much worse. They kept the kids there until the Rochester people figured out how to get everyone home. Just a little human interest story with a happy ending - people can be so wonderful if they are just given a chance!


I'm so glad that no one was seriously injured, that could have been so much worse. Wonderful the way everyone stepped in to help and take of them. 
It is nice to hear something with such a wonderful end result.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> When DH and I were on the train yesterday going up to Glasgow I tried to take a photo of the Isle of Arran as it was looking so beautiful, and on the way home I tried again as the sunset was spectacular, but, as usual, my photos were duff! Looking on Facebook last night and what did I see....my friend who's flat looks out onto the sea had posted beautiful photos of Arran, so I've 'borrowed' them for you!


Wow! these are beautiful- clever friend!


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

alpaca Issy said:


> Please can I join you? Been looking at the recipes - they look delicious - I am a knitter and spinner and live in the U.K - love to read all your posts from the U.S (my sister is in Las Vegas). Thankyou so much!


Welcome alpaca Issy. Always good to see another UK KPer. Come and visit as and when you have time. Does your name indicate that you keep Alpacas?


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

sugarsugar said:


> Oh gosh, I am way way behind. A close friend's DH passed away yesterday from a sudden massive heart attack. What a shock. I spent some time this morning with the wife.
> 
> I suppose these antibiotics maybe are starting to work. The cough is getting slightly looser, still having a lot of trouble trying to get sleep though.
> 
> Today it did reach 39c but not till after 2ish then a cool sudden change about 5pm. We dropped 15c in an hour. Its is 20c at the moment at 8pm. Tomorrow is only to reach 19c. Now I will try and skim through the last 48 pages, I wont comment much though or I will never catch up.


So sorry to hear about your friends DH. Such a shock when it happens so suddenly. Sympathies to all.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> SABLE is stash accumulated beyond life expectancy--I am trying to work mine down this year and next.


Hmm I have one of those!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> What, aren't we planning to live to 325?! :sm23:


 :sm23:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

darowil said:


> I can find out easily enough- I just don't remember. I'm sure if I asked Mum she would know (and the dates are on their tombstones). Having tea with most of my family tonight -maybe I should ask and see how many remember the dates rather than the circumstances. When doesn't bother that much- it is more the memories of them-both good and 'bad'. It is both lots of memories that make them who they are rather than just the positive ones.


So true.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

pacer said:


> Barb fell last week and she frequently gets swollen feet due to her health issues. Dianna is doing great. Sounds like June's son, Ed, has some issues as well. He and Barb get together. The daughter in Texas seems to be doing well. She makes it to Virginia about once a year. June's grandson is a talented athlete who qualified for the junior Olympics last summer but didn't race due to an injury.


Thank you for the update on June's family.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

KateB said:


> When DH and I were on the train yesterday going up to Glasgow I tried to take a photo of the Isle of Arran as it was looking so beautiful, and on the way home I tried again as the sunset was spectacular, but, as usual, my photos were duff! Looking on Facebook last night and what did I see....my friend who's flat looks out onto the sea had posted beautiful photos of Arran, so I've 'borrowed' them for you!


Breathtaking!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Kate, gorgeous photos, thank you.
Sugar, healing energy sent your way.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Catching up and enjoying the conversation and pictures. As for the dates, you can email me and I will look them up if you so choose. I do lots of family history and have access to most of the programs. You can, when you so choose, look up any date on familysearch.org for free and this group has a huge, if not the largest, database of records.
> Kubler-Ross, who did the pioneer work on grieving, pointed out that the stages of grief are different in time for everyone. I prefer to think of my departed loved ones as being ever present because of their influence in my life and like many of you, often feel their presence in tiny ways.
> Good on those who are getting their Christmas gifting completed and the knitting you are sharing. Wonderful.
> Having my trigger thumb released this afternoon and hoping that it will heal quickly so I can actually knit again. Currently working on tying the last 10 dozen flies to go in the Christmas fly boxes.


Sending good thoughts for your thumb this afternoon.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Paula, loved the kindness in your story, thank you for sharing.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I go all out to .sons would warn everyone not to stand still to long or mum will decorate you with Christmas ornaments


 :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Grandmapaula said:


> Gotta tell you a little story... Yesterday, a bus full of students from a high school in Rochester,NY was travelling on I-81 to NY City when 2 cars spun out in the snow in front of it. The bus driver tried to avoid hitting the cars, but the bus also spun out and overturned. Fortunately, no serious injuries - just 12 taken to the hospital, treated and released. The bus was one of 3 travelling to the city, 120 students and some adults. They were all taken to the civic center in the little town of Marathon,NY where they were all checked by the Ambulance volunteers and EMS workers. The school superintendent called in a bunch of the cafeteria workers from the high school who were enjoying a day off, since the schools were closed. They raided the high school refrigerators and food stores and provided a hot meal for the kids and chaperones. People came in from all over town to see if they could help. This little town of about 2,000 is where my DD#2 and most of my grand children live - I'm very proud of the response to this accident which could have been much worse. They kept the kids there until the Rochester people figured out how to get everyone home. Just a little human interest story with a happy ending - people can be so wonderful if they are just given a chance!


A very warm-hearted community. Glad no one was seriously injured.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> A bit off subject here but would like to hear from others about something. Over the years on here I've read many times of many folks remembering the actual date a loved one passed away and the re-occurring sadness that follows. Don't know if I'm weird or what (well I know I am a little weird) but as much as I loved my parents and other loved ones that have passed I couldn't tell you what the date was and in some cases even what time of year it was. I do occasionally feel melancholy about them and wish they could be around to see/hear something that has happened but don't think it has ever lasted for a day much less days. As for my parents, I can tell you their age when they died and figure the year but that's about it. I'm an not being judgemental of anyone that does experience such memories and certainly respect them. More just wondered about why I don't have such feelings. Anyone's thoughts?


I'm the same as you Gwen, couldn't tell you the dates of family members passing. I loved them dearly and frequently remember them but no graveside visits. I prefer to remember happy times.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

This is us 46 years ago on 21st November 1970.
How time flies.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> Do you remember how a week or so back, we were talking about nuisance calls and telephone scams? I have just been reading some research by Which? (a consumer group who have been lobbying for more control over nuisance calls), and they have found that around one in three calls made to home phones in the U.K. come into this category. Apparently. Scotland has the worst problems, with about half of all calls in Glasgow being unwanted! If this is replicated worldwide, imagine how much time is being wasted just answering these pests!


Every time our house phone rings, that's what it is. Once already today, and DH just got one on his cell phone. Grrr


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Well happy belated anniversary Fan!



Fan said:


> This is us 46 years ago on 21st November 1970.
> How time flies.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Nannyof6GS said:


> This woman lost her 40 year old son very suddenly about three years ago. She keeps his ashes in her family room next to his portrait. This past weekend in church she asked me if I wanted to hear him wish her a Happy Mothers day. She found one of those talking cards that he had given her. I was beside myself! I didn't want to hurt her feelings but I felt it was not the time or the place plus it was a mass being said for my Mom.
> 
> I have tried on a few occasions to sort some clothing because I also feel that there are so many who could be using mom's things but I just couldn't get through it. We also put her little 3 foot Christmas tree up in her room on her bureau so she could see it last year and it is still there. That will make her room look cheery if I could just open the door again!! I will....it's my Christmas goal!
> 
> Thank you for the encouragement!


How inconciderate of her! Hugs


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

KateB said:


> I can well believe it, we must have at least 6 calls a day which we don't answer because it's an unknown number - and none of them leave a message. It's got to the stage where every time our phone rings Luke shouts, "Rubbish!" echoing his grandpa!


 :sm09:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

KateB said:


> My gran used to also heat a sock full of salt to put round your neck if you had a sore throat, and she was a great believer in 'steaming your heid' (head) over a bowl full of hot water and Friar's Balsam! Oh, and mustard poultices too!


What is Friar's Balsam?


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Nannyof6GS said:


> Beautiful bright sunny day here but chilly. Off to spend some Kohl's cash. (A department store that gives ten dollars spending for every fifty spent). Then home to do my first gusset on my first sock. I totally understand the concept but its getting lost somewhere between my brain and my needles! Have a nice day/evening! Back later!
> 
> Anyone hear from Sam? He was quiet yesterday!


If you need help on the sock, send me a PM.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> FYI: Just called Sam and he is fine. He was sitting at Heidi's. Said he went and got a haircut yesterday and just slept a lot. Will be here later today.


Thanks Gwen!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> It's amazing how much we accumulate, I think that it has babies, two skeins of yarn and suddenly after having a few hours in the dark, it's doubled. lol


Or tripled!!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I go all out to .sons would warn everyone not to stand still to long or mum will decorate you with Christmas ornaments


 :sm09:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Grandmapaula said:


> Gotta tell you a little story... Yesterday, a bus full of students from a high school in Rochester,NY was travelling on I-81 to NY City when 2 cars spun out in the snow in front of it. The bus driver tried to avoid hitting the cars, but the bus also spun out and overturned. Fortunately, no serious injuries - just 12 taken to the hospital, treated and released. The bus was one of 3 travelling to the city, 120 students and some adults. They were all taken to the civic center in the little town of Marathon,NY where they were all checked by the Ambulance volunteers and EMS workers. The school superintendent called in a bunch of the cafeteria workers from the high school who were enjoying a day off, since the schools were closed. They raided the high school refrigerators and food stores and provided a hot meal for the kids and chaperones. People came in from all over town to see if they could help. This little town of about 2,000 is where my DD#2 and most of my grand children live - I'm very proud of the response to this accident which could have been much worse. They kept the kids there until the Rochester people figured out how to get everyone home. Just a little human interest story with a happy ending - people can be so wonderful if they are just given a chance!


So thankful that they are all ok, and for the wonderful caring people!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Just a little bit ago I was in the middle of making the caramel layer for the Dark Chocolate Salted Caramel pie for Thanksgiving. You have to freeze the oreo crust for 10 min. which is the perfect timing while making the caramel. Timer went off, I shut it off and went to get the crust from the freezer. Opened the door and my new pie pan with the crust in it came slidding right out and shattered on the floor. Geeeeeeezzzzzz! Took the caramel off the stove (hadn't come to a boil yet thank goodness), cleaned up the mess, drove like a mad woman across town and purchased another ceramic pie pan, stopped at grocery to get more oreos for the crust, rushed back home. Re-did everything and now have the caramel chilling in the freezer and in 20 min will take it out and make the dark chocolate layer to pour on top then put in the refrigerator section. 

The pie pan/plate I bought was a Tuesday Morning. They had beautiful pashimas on sale for $5! I got the DDs each one for a little extra gift, or may give them to Hannah only for her birthday. (Hannah wears a lot of scarves, cowls, pashimas. She seems to have the slightly longer neck so they look really nice on her.) It made the urgently made trip to get the pie pan a bit more tolerable. 

For dinner tonight I am grilling beef ribs. I've had them marinating since around 10 this morning. Never done beef ribs but had gotten some at a really good price and found what sounded like a good marinade recipe (lemon juice, white vinegar, honey, garlic, cayenne pepper, black pepper, sea salt, olive oil) so will give it a try. Am going to attempt to grill it real, real slow. Hope it turns out well.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Fan said:


> This is us 46 years ago on 21st November 1970.
> How time flies.


Happy Anniversary!!!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Just a little bit ago I was in the middle of making the caramel layer for the Dark Chocolate Salted Caramel pie for Thanksgiving. You have to freeze the oreo crust for 10 min. which is the perfect timing while making the caramel. Timer went off, I shut it off and went to get the crust from the freezer. Opened the door and my new pie pan with the crust in it came slidding right out and shattered on the floor. Geeeeeeezzzzzz! Took the caramel off the stove (hadn't come to a boil yet thank goodness), cleaned up the mess, drove like a mad woman across town and purchased another ceramic pie pan, stopped at grocery to get more oreos for the crust, rushed back home. Re-did everything and now have the caramel chilling in the freezer and in 20 min will take it out and make the dark chocolate layer to pour on top then put in the refrigerator section.
> 
> The pie pan/plate I bought was a Tuesday Morning. They had beautiful pashimas on sale for $5! I got the DDs each one for a little extra gift, or may give them to Hannah only for her birthday. (Hannah wears a lot of scarves, cowls, pashimas. She seems to have the slightly longer neck so they look really nice on her.) It made the urgently made trip to get the pie pan a bit more tolerable.
> 
> For dinner tonight I am grilling beef ribs. I've had them marinating since around 10 this morning. Never done beef ribs but had gotten some at a really good price and found what sounded like a good marinade recipe (lemon juice, white vinegar, honey, garlic, cayenne pepper, black pepper, sea salt, olive oil) so will give it a try. Am going to attempt to grill it real, real slow. Hope it turns out well.


Sorry your pie plate smashed, but good you got good prices on the pashimas. The rib marinade sounds like it will be a good one.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Fan said:


> This is us 46 years ago on 21st November 1970.
> How time flies.


Lovely memories!


----------



## Grandmapaula (Jun 17, 2011)

Happy Anniversary, Fan!! 

Sorry about the pie dish, Gwen, but at least you found some lovely gifts at the same time!

As of 3 o'clock - it has finally stopped snowing!!! I think we have quite enough for the moment. UGH!!
Bob took his car over to our favorite garage to get his snow tires put on (better late than never) and the guy at the garage said that he would plow out the end of our driveway when he goes by. Bob was out there for quite a while yesterday with the snowblower, but of course when the plow goes down the road, the snow on the road gets pushed into the end of the driveway. He must have come while I was at Beth's because when I got home, the driveway was all plowed out - and he did the whole thing, not just the end. We had about 6" more since Bob used the snowblower and it was tough walking, but he did a really good job and if we happen to get a little sun, the rest should melt right off. 
Hugs from snowy Etna, Paula


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> What is Friar's Balsam?


from Wikipedia:

"Friar's Balsam" redirects here. For the horse, see Friar's Balsam (horse).
Tincture of benzoin is a pungent solution of benzoin resin in alcohol. A similar preparation called Friar's Balsam or Compound Benzoin Tincture (USP) contains, in addition, Cape aloes and storax (liquidambar resin). The latter was invented by Dr Joshua Ward around 1760.[1]

Medical uses[edit]
Tincture of benzoin has two main medical uses: as a treatment for damaged skin in the "Compound" form, and as an inhalant in the non-Compound form.

Compound Tincture of Benzoin (CTB) is often applied to skin before applying tape or other adhesive bandages. To some degree, it protects the skin from allergy to the adhesive in the tape or bandage, but mostly it makes the tape or bandages adhere much longer.[2] It is also used by athletes for its reputation of toughening skin exposed to the tincture. Orthopedists applying a cast often spray CTB in an aerosol can onto skin before casting, as it protects the skin under the cast, and diminishes itching.

It can be applied to minor cuts as a styptic and antiseptic (an effect of both the benzoin and its alcohol solvent).[3]

As plain Tincture of Benzoin, it is also used as an oral mucosal protectant, for recurring canker sores, fever blisters, and the like.

Plain Tincture of Benzoin can also be inhaled in steam as a treatment for various conditions including bronchitis and colds. There is some disagreement as to whether or not benzoin should be used as a treatment for asthma.[4][5]

It is used in the U.S. military to treat blisters. A common treatment utilized by medics in the U.S. Army is to drain the fluid from a blister and then inject enough compound tincture of benzoin into the void to glue the blister to the underlying skin, to serve as a local antiseptic, and to prevent further abrasion or loss of skin. This is commonly known as a "hot shot" amongst military personnel due to the extreme burning sensation that will be experienced for several moments when the tincture is applied.[citation needed]


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Just a little bit ago I was in the middle of making the caramel layer for the Dark Chocolate Salted Caramel pie for Thanksgiving. You have to freeze the oreo crust for 10 min. which is the perfect timing while making the caramel. Timer went off, I shut it off and went to get the crust from the freezer. Opened the door and my new pie pan with the crust in it came slidding right out and shattered on the floor. Geeeeeeezzzzzz! Took the caramel off the stove (hadn't come to a boil yet thank goodness), cleaned up the mess, drove like a mad woman across town and purchased another ceramic pie pan, stopped at grocery to get more oreos for the crust, rushed back home. Re-did everything and now have the caramel chilling in the freezer and in 20 min will take it out and make the dark chocolate layer to pour on top then put in the refrigerator section.
> 
> The pie pan/plate I bought was a Tuesday Morning. They had beautiful pashimas on sale for $5! I got the DDs each one for a little extra gift, or may give them to Hannah only for her birthday. (Hannah wears a lot of scarves, cowls, pashimas. She seems to have the slightly longer neck so they look really nice on her.) It made the urgently made trip to get the pie pan a bit more tolerable.
> 
> For dinner tonight I am grilling beef ribs. I've had them marinating since around 10 this morning. Never done beef ribs but had gotten some at a really good price and found what sounded like a good marinade recipe (lemon juice, white vinegar, honey, garlic, cayenne pepper, black pepper, sea salt, olive oil) so will give it a try. Am going to attempt to grill it real, real slow. Hope it turns out well.


So all's well that ends well?!!!!!!


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Poledra65 said:


> I hope that she didn't hurt herself when she fell, Barb took such great care of her mom.
> Is that the same grandson that is also into Archeology? Junior Olympics is great, to bad that he was injured though and couldn't participate.


Barbara is asking for prayers that her back will feel better. She is getting spasms in her back.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Grandmapaula said:


> Happy Anniversary, Fan!!
> 
> Sorry about the pie dish, Gwen, but at least you found some lovely gifts at the same time!
> 
> ...


What a pleasant surprise to come home to. Our dusting of snow has kindly departed. I know more will come our way but I hope not during this holiday weekend.

So happy that nobody was seriously injured in the bus accident near you. I am sickened by the circumstances of the accident in Tennessee where 5 children lost their lives and 6 more are in intensive care. The bus driver has been arrested but not much information yet on all of the charges against him.


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Just a little bit ago I was in the middle of making the caramel layer for the Dark Chocolate Salted Caramel pie for Thanksgiving. You have to freeze the oreo crust for 10 min. which is the perfect timing while making the caramel. Timer went off, I shut it off and went to get the crust from the freezer. Opened the door and my new pie pan with the crust in it came slidding right out and shattered on the floor. Geeeeeeezzzzzz! Took the caramel off the stove (hadn't come to a boil yet thank goodness), cleaned up the mess, drove like a mad woman across town and purchased another ceramic pie pan, stopped at grocery to get more oreos for the crust, rushed back home. Re-did everything and now have the caramel chilling in the freezer and in 20 min will take it out and make the dark chocolate layer to pour on top then put in the refrigerator section.
> 
> The pie pan/plate I bought was a Tuesday Morning. They had beautiful pashimas on sale for $5! I got the DDs each one for a little extra gift, or may give them to Hannah only for her birthday. (Hannah wears a lot of scarves, cowls, pashimas. She seems to have the slightly longer neck so they look really nice on her.) It made the urgently made trip to get the pie pan a bit more tolerable.
> 
> For dinner tonight I am grilling beef ribs. I've had them marinating since around 10 this morning. Never done beef ribs but had gotten some at a really good price and found what sounded like a good marinade recipe (lemon juice, white vinegar, honey, garlic, cayenne pepper, black pepper, sea salt, olive oil) so will give it a try. Am going to attempt to grill it real, real slow. Hope it turns out well.


Oh dear, you really did not need all that excitement! I'll bet you had forgotten you could move so fast! :sm02:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

KateB said:


> I can well believe it, we must have at least 6 calls a day which we don't answer because it's an unknown number - and none of them leave a message. It's got to the stage where every time our phone rings Luke shouts, "Rubbish!" echoing his grandpa!


????????


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

KateB said:


> My gran used to also heat a sock full of salt to put round your neck if you had a sore throat, and she was a great believer in 'steaming your heid' (head) over a bowl full of hot water and Friar's Balsam! Oh, and mustard poultices too!


Ok, I think her & my mom were sisters????????


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I go all out to .sons would warn everyone not to stand still to long or mum will decorate you with Christmas ornaments


???????????? me too


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Grandmapaula said:


> Gotta tell you a little story... Yesterday, a bus full of students from a high school in Rochester,NY was travelling on I-81 to NY City when 2 cars spun out in the snow in front of it. The bus driver tried to avoid hitting the cars, but the bus also spun out and overturned. Fortunately, no serious injuries - just 12 taken to the hospital, treated and released. The bus was one of 3 travelling to the city, 120 students and some adults. They were all taken to the civic center in the little town of Marathon,NY where they were all checked by the Ambulance volunteers and EMS workers. The school superintendent called in a bunch of the cafeteria workers from the high school who were enjoying a day off, since the schools were closed. They raided the high school refrigerators and food stores and provided a hot meal for the kids and chaperones. People came in from all over town to see if they could help. This little town of about 2,000 is where my DD#2 and most of my grand children live - I'm very proud of the response to this accident which could have been much worse. They kept the kids there until the Rochester people figured out how to get everyone home. Just a little human interest story with a happy ending - people can be so wonderful if they are just given a chance!


I'm glad things turned out OK, could have been a disaster. Terrible about the bus in Tennessee, those poor families.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> We used to have a tv in the bed room in Texas, then we moved to a smaller house and didn't have room for one, and we found we sleep much better without it in there, so we don't have one in the bedroom here, that's why I'd like the doors to shut the bedroom off from the rest of the area. lol.


My DH loves to sleep to the TV, he thought he was going to put one in the bedroom but I told him it wasn't happening as I can't sleep with the TV on


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Fan said:


> This is us 46 years ago on 21st November 1970.
> How time flies.


Great photos, happy anniversary


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

angelam said:


> I've seen spatchcocked chicken quite often here but never spatchcocked turkey. Since it's spread out flat it must take up a lot of space on the oven shelf.


My daughter had a nice butcher remove the backbone for her. He was glad to do it, and gave her some helpful hints; said he always did birds that way. She dry-brined it for 24 hours, then placed cut cut up aromatics (onion, celery, carrots on a cookie sheet, and put the bird on a rack above the veggies. She said next time she might pour a little white wine over the veggies. I just finished a turkey sandwich at work--nummy!!!!!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> What is Friar's Balsam?


https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tincture_of_benzoin


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

KateB said:


> When DH and I were on the train yesterday going up to Glasgow I tried to take a photo of the Isle of Arran as it was looking so beautiful, and on the way home I tried again as the sunset was spectacular, but, as usual, my photos were duff! Looking on Facebook last night and what did I see....my friend who's flat looks out onto the sea had posted beautiful photos of Arran, so I've 'borrowed' them for you!


Gorgeous!!!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gwen, sorry you,had,the disaster with the pie plate, sounds like something I would do. The pie sounds very good.

Paula, nice neighbor to clean your driveway.

I got all my laundry done & away & decided I was going to finish my unfinished projects, went to put the teddybear together & found I have lots of eyes but no nosesÃ°ÂÂÂ I was sure I had noses but can't find them.
I finished up the slippers & some ornaments.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Nannyof6GS said:


> This woman lost her 40 year old son very suddenly about three years ago. She keeps his ashes in her family room next to his portrait. This past weekend in church she asked me if I wanted to hear him wish her a Happy Mothers day. She found one of those talking cards that he had given her. I was beside myself! I didn't want to hurt her feelings but I felt it was not the time or the place plus it was a mass being said for my Mom.
> 
> I have tried on a few occasions to sort some clothing because I also feel that there are so many who could be using mom's things but I just couldn't get through it. We also put her little 3 foot Christmas tree up in her room on her bureau so she could see it last year and it is still there. That will make her room look cheery if I could just open the door again!! I will....it's my Christmas goal!
> 
> Thank you for the encouragement!


We have two quilts made from my DH's grandmother's clothes. Other family members also got these special quilts. You need to decide what you want to do with the material things. We care about you and we are here for you.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Gwen, sorry you,had,the disaster with the pie plate, sounds like something I would do. The pie sounds very good.
> 
> Paula, nice neighbor to clean your driveway.
> 
> ...


Lovely angels. Slippers look quite warm.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Gwen, sorry you,had,the disaster with the pie plate, sounds like something I would do. The pie sounds very good.
> 
> Paula, nice neighbor to clean your driveway.
> 
> ...


They look great, Bonnie!


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Thank you folks, yes lots of memories re anniversary.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> FYI: Just called Sam and he is fine. He was sitting at Heidi's. Said he went and got a haircut yesterday and just slept a lot. Will be here later today.


Thanks Gwen!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Grandmapaula said:


> Gotta tell you a little story... Yesterday, a bus full of students from a high school in Rochester,NY was travelling on I-81 to NY City when 2 cars spun out in the snow in front of it. The bus driver tried to avoid hitting the cars, but the bus also spun out and overturned. Fortunately, no serious injuries - just 12 taken to the hospital, treated and released. The bus was one of 3 travelling to the city, 120 students and some adults. They were all taken to the civic center in the little town of Marathon,NY where they were all checked by the Ambulance volunteers and EMS workers. The school superintendent called in a bunch of the cafeteria workers from the high school who were enjoying a day off, since the schools were closed. They raided the high school refrigerators and food stores and provided a hot meal for the kids and chaperones. People came in from all over town to see if they could help. This little town of about 2,000 is where my DD#2 and most of my grand children live - I'm very proud of the response to this accident which could have been much worse. They kept the kids there until the Rochester people figured out how to get everyone home. Just a little human interest story with a happy ending - people can be so wonderful if they are just given a chance!


 :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Gwen, sorry you,had,the disaster with the pie plate, sounds like something I would do. The pie sounds very good.
> 
> Paula, nice neighbor to clean your driveway.
> 
> ...


They are lovely Bonnie . I now want to make the Angels as well as the slippers . Thought I was done with ornaments . The table looked like Santa's workshop with all the bits I had everywhere . You could see where I had been round the house as I left bits of yarn and glitter all over the place


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

budasha said:


> Here they are:
> 
> Still need to sew in the ends.


You have been busy! Love that door decoration especially.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Fan said:


> Oh those are beautiful. As aside at my dads funeral my two cousins played on the bagpipes, a tune called The Barren Rocks Of Arran.
> It was something he loved. Thank you so much for sharing, made me think of him.


 :sm24:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> Just a little bit ago I was in the middle of making the caramel layer for the Dark Chocolate Salted Caramel pie for Thanksgiving. You have to freeze the oreo crust for 10 min. which is the perfect timing while making the caramel. Timer went off, I shut it off and went to get the crust from the freezer. Opened the door and my new pie pan with the crust in it came slidding right out and shattered on the floor. Geeeeeeezzzzzz! Took the caramel off the stove (hadn't come to a boil yet thank goodness), cleaned up the mess, drove like a mad woman across town and purchased another ceramic pie pan, stopped at grocery to get more oreos for the crust, rushed back home. Re-did everything and now have the caramel chilling in the freezer and in 20 min will take it out and make the dark chocolate layer to pour on top then put in the refrigerator section.
> 
> The pie pan/plate I bought was a Tuesday Morning. They had beautiful pashimas on sale for $5! I got the DDs each one for a little extra gift, or may give them to Hannah only for her birthday. (Hannah wears a lot of scarves, cowls, pashimas. She seems to have the slightly longer neck so they look really nice on her.) It made the urgently made trip to get the pie pan a bit more tolerable.
> 
> For dinner tonight I am grilling beef ribs. I've had them marinating since around 10 this morning. Never done beef ribs but had gotten some at a really good price and found what sounded like a good marinade recipe (lemon juice, white vinegar, honey, garlic, cayenne pepper, black pepper, sea salt, olive oil) so will give it a try. Am going to attempt to grill it real, real slow. Hope it turns out well.


Glad something good came from your mishap . 
Can I come for dinner . It sounds delicious ????


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> What is Friar's Balsam?


I'm not sure what's in it, but it is very pungent and certainly opens your tubes! My gran (and mum) mixed it with hot water in a bowl then put a towel over their head above the bowl and inhaled to 'steam their heids'. My mum kept a bowl especially for it as it stains everything brown.....disgusting stuff IMO!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

I'm having a few problems with this heap of junk iPad . No notices or emails at all now and it keeps cutting out , so if I've missed posting on some things I apologise. . Shouldn't really complain about it as I've had it since they first came out


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Fan said:


> This is us 46 years ago on 21st November 1970.
> How time flies.


Handsome couple! Happy belated anniversary.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

KateB said:


> Handsome couple! Happy belated anniversary.


Hi Kate, thank you time changes many things including waistlines lol!


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Great knitting, great anniversary pictures. You are a beautiful bride and beautiful lady. Congratulations.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Fan said:


> Hi Kate, thank you time changes many things including waistlines lol!


Tell me about it! My DB was recently saying that he has lost a lot of weight and is now within 8lbs of the weight he was when he joined the police at 18 1/2 years old - he's 59 now. It made me realise that I am almost 4 stones heavier than I was when I got married....although I was very skinny then! :sm09:


----------



## Grandmapaula (Jun 17, 2011)

pacer said:


> What a pleasant surprise to come home to. Our dusting of snow has kindly departed. I know more will come our way but I hope not during this holiday weekend.
> 
> So happy that nobody was seriously injured in the bus accident near you. I am sickened by the circumstances of the accident in Tennessee where 5 children lost their lives and 6 more are in intensive care. The bus driver has been arrested but not much information yet on all of the charges against him.


Our forecast says that we will have weather in the 40's next week, so maybe some will melt.
I heard about the 2 bus accidents only a couple of hours apart and such different outcomes - maybe it's time for seat belts on all buses.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Not me apart from I haven't been knitting that long I couldn't leave them . They stare at me and say no more projects till I'm finished . :sm23:
> I like to knit one project at a time . I've managed to get up to 5 and then had to finish them before I start another
> Apart from one long term project I have nothing on my needles sat here twiddling my thumbs trying to decide what to do .


Same here, I have to finish what I'm working on because I know if I started something else the first project would never get finished. I buy yarn for a particular project that I have a pattern for telling me how much yarn I need, otherwise I know I would have some beautiful yarn, start making something and find I'm running out of yarn before I'm finished.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

KateB said:


> Tell me about it! My DB was recently saying that he has lost a lot of weight and is now within 8lbs of the weight he was when he joined the police at 18 1/2 years old - he's 59 now. It made me realise that I am almost 4 stones heavier than I was when I got married....although I was very skinny then! :sm09:


My hubby is a good 4 stone heavier than he was back then, but I'm still skinny. We are both 68.
My dad used to call me a racing sardine lol!


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

pacer said:


> I would like to share a touching story tonight.
> 
> When Matthew originally wanted me to ask June if he could have permission to draw Dianna's photos, Matthew and I discussed with June that Matthew wanted to eventually gift a drawing to Dianna of one of her photos. June was going to have the drawing sent to her and then give it to Dianna for Matthew. After June passed away I privately contacted Dianna and got her address. We have shared some of Matthew's cards that are of her photos. Today Dianna received a special package from Matthew with the original drawing of this year's Christmas card that Matthew has made. I shared privately with Dianna today that June was in on the secret to do this for her. I am sharing this because I feel that June is smiling down on us today as her inspiration of love and kindness is still strong among us.
> 
> For those of you who don't know who June is, she was a very active member of the tea party until two weeks before she passed away. Some of us follow Dianna's blog posts and we have contact with her daughter who had been living with her. Such a wonderful family.


When I met Dianna in September she told me how much it meant to her that so many of us from the Tea Party got in touch with her when June died. She realised how much this Tea Party meant to her sister. I know Dianna loves the cards that Matthew makes from her pictures.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

gagesmom said:


> Only able to read up to page 50.
> Up all night last night with Gage. Had the diarrhea and stomach cramps.
> Tired tonight and need to go to bed.
> 
> ...


Sweet little set Mel. Hope Gage is feeling better today.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Sorlenna said:


> SABLE is stash accumulated beyond life expectancy--I am trying to work mine down this year and next.


Thanks for that, I was wondering!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

The slippers look good but I just love the angels. Are the angels crocheted or knitted?


Bonnie7591 said:


> Gwen, sorry you,had,the disaster with the pie plate, sounds like something I would do. The pie sounds very good.
> 
> Paula, nice neighbor to clean your driveway.
> 
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I love the idea of a quilt out of your DH's grandmother's clothes. Goodness I wish I had heard or thought of doing something like that with some of my mom's. What a special quilt that would be!


pacer said:


> We have two quilts made from my DH's grandmother's clothes. Other family members also got these special quilts. You need to decide what you want to do with the material things. We care about you and we are here for you.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Trying to picture exactly where Brighton is as I saw on the news where the southeast got worst hit yesterday with all the flooding and the rivers where rising very quickly but you obviously made it home safely .


Brighton is on the south coast not too far towards the east. Not too much rain whilst driving but I was very glad to get home!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Just watching a show on the travel channel with Andrew Zimmerman in Sydney Australia about meat pies, Harrys du wheels(sp) and Hannahs Pies. Morton bay bugs.. Sydney fish market... Really cool show.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Oops Sonya....between DH and I and the dogs there aren't even any bones left! I do have more in the freezer though so just call when you're on the way!



Swedenme said:


> Glad something good came from your mishap .
> Can I come for dinner . It sounds delicious ????


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

KateB said:


> When DH and I were on the train yesterday going up to Glasgow I tried to take a photo of the Isle of Arran as it was looking so beautiful, and on the way home I tried again as the sunset was spectacular, but, as usual, my photos were duff! Looking on Facebook last night and what did I see....my friend who's flat looks out onto the sea had posted beautiful photos of Arran, so I've 'borrowed' them for you!


Lovely pictures Kate, I specially love sunsets.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Good grief...it's only Tuesday and we are up to 80+ pages!!!


----------



## cindygecko (Dec 3, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> My DH loves to sleep to the TV, he thought he was going to put one in the bedroom but I told him it wasn't happening as I can't sleep with the TV on


Same problem at my house! Only its me that likes to sleep with tv on. So I have a little DVD player for movies with an ear plug, but more often I listen to talking books with my ear buds in. Works great for my husband and I.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Fan said:


> This is us 46 years ago on 21st November 1970.
> How time flies.


Congratulations. Happy Anniversary Fan.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Fan said:


> This is us 46 years ago on 21st November 1970.
> How time flies.


Beautiful! Happy Anniversary a day late your time and on time our time. :sm02:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Or tripled!!


Absolutely!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Just a little bit ago I was in the middle of making the caramel layer for the Dark Chocolate Salted Caramel pie for Thanksgiving. You have to freeze the oreo crust for 10 min. which is the perfect timing while making the caramel. Timer went off, I shut it off and went to get the crust from the freezer. Opened the door and my new pie pan with the crust in it came slidding right out and shattered on the floor. Geeeeeeezzzzzz! Took the caramel off the stove (hadn't come to a boil yet thank goodness), cleaned up the mess, drove like a mad woman across town and purchased another ceramic pie pan, stopped at grocery to get more oreos for the crust, rushed back home. Re-did everything and now have the caramel chilling in the freezer and in 20 min will take it out and make the dark chocolate layer to pour on top then put in the refrigerator section.
> 
> The pie pan/plate I bought was a Tuesday Morning. They had beautiful pashimas on sale for $5! I got the DDs each one for a little extra gift, or may give them to Hannah only for her birthday. (Hannah wears a lot of scarves, cowls, pashimas. She seems to have the slightly longer neck so they look really nice on her.) It made the urgently made trip to get the pie pan a bit more tolerable.
> 
> For dinner tonight I am grilling beef ribs. I've had them marinating since around 10 this morning. Never done beef ribs but had gotten some at a really good price and found what sounded like a good marinade recipe (lemon juice, white vinegar, honey, garlic, cayenne pepper, black pepper, sea salt, olive oil) so will give it a try. Am going to attempt to grill it real, real slow. Hope it turns out well.


Oh NO!! Glad you were able to get a new one and glad that the new one that crashed wasn't an expensive or an heirloom one. 
Great deal on the Pashmina's. 
The ribs sound great, we're all on our way. lolol


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Grandmapaula said:


> Happy Anniversary, Fan!!
> 
> Sorry about the pie dish, Gwen, but at least you found some lovely gifts at the same time!
> 
> ...


That's a lot of snow! You definitely need the snow tires now, that's for sure.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pacer said:


> Barbara is asking for prayers that her back will feel better. She is getting spasms in her back.


She has them, back spasms are awful, my cousins wife gets them, will definitely keep her in prayer.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> My DH loves to sleep to the TV, he thought he was going to put one in the bedroom but I told him it wasn't happening as I can't sleep with the TV on


I've got a sound machine in the bedroom and got one also for David in the semi to block out the refer trucks that run compressors all night, it's just enough but not enough to stop us sleeping, I can sleep to the tv but don't rest, I think my brain is still listening to what's going on on it, even though I'm not awake.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

machriste said:


> My daughter had a nice butcher remove the backbone for her. He was glad to do it, and gave her some helpful hints; said he always did birds that way. She dry-brined it for 24 hours, then placed cut cut up aromatics (onion, celery, carrots on a cookie sheet, and put the bird on a rack above the veggies. She said next time she might pour a little white wine over the veggies. I just finished a turkey sandwich at work--nummy!!!!!


Sounds delicious!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Gwen, sorry you,had,the disaster with the pie plate, sounds like something I would do. The pie sounds very good.
> 
> Paula, nice neighbor to clean your driveway.
> 
> ...


Love the angel ornaments, I think those are the same slippers that I made, I love them.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pacer said:


> We have two quilts made from my DH's grandmother's clothes. Other family members also got these special quilts. You need to decide what you want to do with the material things. We care about you and we are here for you.


What a lovely way to handle the clothing, and whenever you wrap up in them, it's like a warm hug from her.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Fan said:


> My hubby is a good 4 stone heavier than he was back then, but I'm still skinny. We are both 68.
> My dad used to call me a racing sardine lol!


LOL! I like that phrase. lolol


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

Happy Anniversary, Fan!

Lovely stitching everyone; love seeing all the photos, not just stitching ones!!!

Gwen, sounds like something I would do (pie plate) - LOL


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

cindygecko said:


> Same problem at my house! Only its me that likes to sleep with tv on. So I have a little DVD player for movies with an ear plug, but more often I listen to talking books with my ear buds in. Works great for my husband and I.


 :sm24:


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> LOL! I like that phrase. lolol


Thank you Kay Jo, yes my dad was always coming out with funny expressions. 
That's where I got my love of scribbling verses from, bless him. 
Stu and I have humorous names for each other, he's quite large tummy wise nowadays with receding hair, he's Homer Simpson lol!
And right back at me, I'm in his opinion Granny Clampett, little feisty woman lol!


----------



## nicho (Apr 24, 2011)

KateB said:


> When DH and I were on the train yesterday going up to Glasgow I tried to take a photo of the Isle of Arran as it was looking so beautiful, and on the way home I tried again as the sunset was spectacular, but, as usual, my photos were duff! Looking on Facebook last night and what did I see....my friend who's flat looks out onto the sea had posted beautiful photos of Arran, so I've 'borrowed' them for you!


Your friend has taken some spectacular photos, especially the sunset ones. Love them!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I love the idea of a quilt out of your DH's grandmother's clothes. Goodness I wish I had heard or thought of doing something like that with some of my mom's. What a special quilt that would be!


I have some of the fabric from clothes I made my babies in quilts, too.

Dentist visit went fine. Next one will be February for the permanent set. Yay!

Cold & cloudy all day today. Looking forward to doing some baking tomorrow evening for Thursday. I'll cook our turkey probably on Saturday.


----------



## Nannyof6GS (Sep 27, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> FYI: Just called Sam and he is fine. He was sitting at Heidi's. Said he went and got a haircut yesterday and just slept a lot. Will be here later today.


TY :sm24:


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

tami_ohio said:


> Sending you hugs, Nanny. You will know when the time is right for you to clean out her rooms. Until then, don't let it bother you that it isn't done.


 :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Nannyof6GS (Sep 27, 2011)

Grandmapaula said:


> Gotta tell you a little story... Yesterday, a bus full of students from a high school in Rochester,NY was travelling on I-81 to NY City when 2 cars spun out in the snow in front of it. The bus driver tried to avoid hitting the cars, but the bus also spun out and overturned. Fortunately, no serious injuries - just 12 taken to the hospital, treated and released. The bus was one of 3 travelling to the city, 120 students and some adults. They were all taken to the civic center in the little town of Marathon,NY where they were all checked by the Ambulance volunteers and EMS workers. The school superintendent called in a bunch of the cafeteria workers from the high school who were enjoying a day off, since the schools were closed. They raided the high school refrigerators and food stores and provided a hot meal for the kids and chaperones. People came in from all over town to see if they could help. This little town of about 2,000 is where my DD#2 and most of my grand children live - I'm very proud of the response to this accident which could have been much worse. They kept the kids there until the Rochester people figured out how to get everyone home. Just a little human interest story with a happy ending - people can be so wonderful if they are just given a chance!


 :sm24:


----------



## Nannyof6GS (Sep 27, 2011)

Fan said:


> You take your time, I know how hard it is to clear out the house, I felt like an intruder and I was pulling my parents lives apart. When we sold the house and left it for the last time it felt like they had died all over again. Now our SIL has passed it's going to feel the same, hard emotionally but you have to do it and finally close the book on that part of yours and their lives. The memories will comfort you forever.


thank you, Fan.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

angelam said:


> When I met Dianna in September she told me how much it meant to her that so many of us from the Tea Party got in touch with her when June died. She realised how much this Tea Party meant to her sister. I know Dianna loves the cards that Matthew makes from her pictures.


Thanks for sharing that with me. She is a blessing to us just like June was.


----------



## Nannyof6GS (Sep 27, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Oh my, now that is a bit of a different situation, and it really wasn't the proper place or time.
> One day at a time, one step at a time as you feel right for you, we're here for you also anytime you need us.


Kaye, thank you.


----------



## Nannyof6GS (Sep 27, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Marla and I usually never make it back to spend our Kohl's cash, we have to go to Cheyenne to Kohl's and usually forget about them when we are there, if they are still good. lol


Well, as it turns out today, one of the contractors showed up and I never made it out. Tomorrow is my last day for Kohl's cash so you can bet I will. I hope :sm09:


----------



## Nannyof6GS (Sep 27, 2011)

Fan said:


> This is us 46 years ago on 21st November 1970.
> How time flies.


I must have missed the good wishes yesterday!! Happy Anniversary!!!


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Nannyof6GS said:


> I must have missed the good wishes yesterday!! Happy Anniversary!!!


Thank you much appreciated. Hugs ???? from downunder.


----------



## Nannyof6GS (Sep 27, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> How inconciderate of her! Hugs


Thank you, Tami and {{hugs}} right back at you!!


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Fan... Sounds like you had a nice anniversary. I love your sense of humor as well as your DH's.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

gagesmom said:


> Only able to read up to page 50.
> Up all night last night with Gage. Had the diarrhea and stomach cramps.
> Tired tonight and need to go to bed.
> 
> ...


So dear!!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Every time our house phone rings, that's what it is. Once already today, and DH just got one on his cell phone. Grrr


nomorobo.com on your landline.


----------



## Nannyof6GS (Sep 27, 2011)

pacer said:


> We have two quilts made from my DH's grandmother's clothes. Other family members also got these special quilts. You need to decide what you want to do with the material things. We care about you and we are here for you.


Thank you so much!


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Nannyof6GS said:


> Thank you so much, Tami! There is a woman at my church who keeps telling me to "get over it" and get on with my life. I find it hard and hurtful to hear this but once in awhile I think maybe I'm not normal. What is normal in this situation? I just say to myself that my normal is not her normal. Amen!
> 
> Know that you and your family are in my prayers for your recent loss.


Nannyof6GS, anyone who says that has clearly never suffered a close personal loss. One never gets over it but rather learns to live with it. You need to tune her out. You allow yourself to mourn, but also set goals for yourself...places to go...folks to help...crafts to learn...things to nurture your spirit and change your focus from time to time, to allow yourself a break from the mourning. Hugs to you and prayers for you as you walk this path.


----------



## Nannyof6GS (Sep 27, 2011)

oneapril said:


> Nannyof6GS, anyone who says that has clearly never suffered a close personal loss. One never gets over it but rather learns to live with it. You need to tune her out. You allow yourself to mourn, but also set goals for yourself...places to go...folks to help...crafts to learn...things to nurture your spirit and change your focus from time to time, to allow yourself a break from the mourning. Hugs to you and prayers for you as you walk this path.


Thank you so much for the encouraging words.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Fan said:


> Thank you Kay Jo, yes my dad was always coming out with funny expressions.
> That's where I got my love of scribbling verses from, bless him.
> Stu and I have humorous names for each other, he's quite large tummy wise nowadays with receding hair, he's Homer Simpson lol!
> And right back at me, I'm in his opinion Granny Clampett, little feisty woman lol!


LOL! David tends to let his hair get a bit long, and with the way his hairline is, I call him Sonic the Hedgehog. lolol


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Nannyof6GS said:


> Well, as it turns out today, one of the contractors showed up and I never made it out. Tomorrow is my last day for Kohl's cash so you can bet I will. I hope :sm09:


Happy shopping for sure!! Too bad I couldn't send you ours via email. lolol


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Kathleendoris said:


> It is that sort of information that convinces me that I have many true soulmates on here! :sm24:


 :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Nannyof6GS said:


> This woman lost her 40 year old son very suddenly about three years ago. She keeps his ashes in her family room next to his portrait. This past weekend in church she asked me if I wanted to hear him wish her a Happy Mothers day. She found one of those talking cards that he had given her. I was beside myself! I didn't want to hurt her feelings but I felt it was not the time or the place plus it was a mass being said for my Mom.
> 
> I have tried on a few occasions to sort some clothing because I also feel that there are so many who could be using mom's things but I just couldn't get through it. We also put her little 3 foot Christmas tree up in her room on her bureau so she could see it last year and it is still there. That will make her room look cheery if I could just open the door again!! I will....it's my Christmas goal!
> 
> Thank you for the encouragement!


Perhaps she is denying her own feelings??


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> LOL! David tends to let his hair get a bit long, and with the way his hairline is, I call him Sonic the Hedgehog. lolol


Omg that's hilarious! Sounds like we have a likeminded sense of humour. Stu and I have very wicked sense of humour, that's the glue that binds us all down the years.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Fan said:


> Omg that's hilarious! Sounds like we have a likeminded sense of humour. Stu and I have very wicked sense of humour, that's the glue that binds us all down the years.


lol! Humour and laughter are the best things, we spend much more time laughing than arguing. What he calls me isn't bad, but it's not necessarily appropriate for public places, but if I answer my phone, I have to make sure he knows he's on speaker or people start to laugh, amongst a few gasps. lol


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Fan said:


> This is us 46 years ago on 21st November 1970.
> How time flies.


Love the photos, Fan! Wonderful and hope you had the happiest anniversary!


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Gweniepooh said:


> Just a little bit ago I was in the middle of making the caramel layer for the Dark Chocolate Salted Caramel pie for Thanksgiving. You have to freeze the oreo crust for 10 min. which is the perfect timing while making the caramel. Timer went off, I shut it off and went to get the crust from the freezer. Opened the door and my new pie pan with the crust in it came slidding right out and shattered on the floor. Geeeeeeezzzzzz! Took the caramel off the stove (hadn't come to a boil yet thank goodness), cleaned up the mess, drove like a mad woman across town and purchased another ceramic pie pan, stopped at grocery to get more oreos for the crust, rushed back home. Re-did everything and now have the caramel chilling in the freezer and in 20 min will take it out and make the dark chocolate layer to pour on top then put in the refrigerator section.
> 
> The pie pan/plate I bought was a Tuesday Morning. They had beautiful pashimas on sale for $5! I got the DDs each one for a little extra gift, or may give them to Hannah only for her birthday. (Hannah wears a lot of scarves, cowls, pashimas. She seems to have the slightly longer neck so they look really nice on her.) It made the urgently made trip to get the pie pan a bit more tolerable.
> 
> For dinner tonight I am grilling beef ribs. I've had them marinating since around 10 this morning. Never done beef ribs but had gotten some at a really good price and found what sounded like a good marinade recipe (lemon juice, white vinegar, honey, garlic, cayenne pepper, black pepper, sea salt, olive oil) so will give it a try. Am going to attempt to grill it real, real slow. Hope it turns out well.


So sorry about your pie crust and pan, Gwen! I hate when that stuff happens. Glad that Tuesday Morning took the edge off a bad experience!!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Fan said:


> This is us 46 years ago on 21st November 1970.
> How time flies.


Belated Happy Anniversary. Nice pictures.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Gwen, sorry you,had,the disaster with the pie plate, sounds like something I would do. The pie sounds very good.
> 
> Paula, nice neighbor to clean your driveway.
> 
> ...


Love the slippers, Bonnie! And perfect angels!


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

April and Liz thank you, we had a nice dinner here at home. He's tired after work all day so home cooking suits him best.
Dining out is left for the holidays , when we really enjoy it so much more, after a long year of running our engineering company.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Swedenme said:


> They are lovely Bonnie . I now want to make the Angels as well as the slippers . Thought I was done with ornaments . The table looked like Santa's workshop with all the bits I had everywhere . You could see where I had been round the house as I left bits of yarn and glitter all over the place


You know, Sonja, it is a scientific fact that as soon as you open a glitter bottle, the glitter is instantly all over the house! And you will still be finding glitter months from now!!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Just a little bit ago I was in the middle of making the caramel layer for the Dark Chocolate Salted Caramel pie for Thanksgiving. You have to freeze the oreo crust for 10 min. which is the perfect timing while making the caramel. Timer went off, I shut it off and went to get the crust from the freezer. Opened the door and my new pie pan with the crust in it came slidding right out and shattered on the floor. Geeeeeeezzzzzz! Took the caramel off the stove (hadn't come to a boil yet thank goodness), cleaned up the mess, drove like a mad woman across town and purchased another ceramic pie pan, stopped at grocery to get more oreos for the crust, rushed back home. Re-did everything and now have the caramel chilling in the freezer and in 20 min will take it out and make the dark chocolate layer to pour on top then put in the refrigerator section.
> 
> The pie pan/plate I bought was a Tuesday Morning. They had beautiful pashimas on sale for $5! I got the DDs each one for a little extra gift, or may give them to Hannah only for her birthday. (Hannah wears a lot of scarves, cowls, pashimas. She seems to have the slightly longer neck so they look really nice on her.) It made the urgently made trip to get the pie pan a bit more tolerable.
> 
> For dinner tonight I am grilling beef ribs. I've had them marinating since around 10 this morning. Never done beef ribs but had gotten some at a really good price and found what sounded like a good marinade recipe (lemon juice, white vinegar, honey, garlic, cayenne pepper, black pepper, sea salt, olive oil) so will give it a try. Am going to attempt to grill it real, real slow. Hope it turns out well.


Pie sounds so good. Weren't you lucky to get pashminas at that price. I'm sure the girls will love them. Let us know how the ribs turned out.


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Have been reading along though only on page19 and you guys are already on 74 lol. Had all the grand's this last weekend, no rest for the wicked or weary as the case may be. Lots to do over the next few days coming and cleaning everyone comes here though i have my family and DHs here together so we only do one meal thankfully!! Will spend the rest of my weekend knitting, crocheting and sewing with some online shopping thrown in and of course movie watching. Happy thanksgiving to all who celebrate!!

Prayers for all who need them. Here are the grand's from the weekend. Sorry for the two-way for those who have seen the pics already on fb


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Good heavens, was wondering why I am feeling so cold..... just had a look at our current temperature, it is only 12c at 1pm.!! And 2 days ago it was 39c. Any wonder everyone seems to be getting sick. I now have the heater on, good grief.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Grandmapaula said:


> Happy Anniversary, Fan!!
> 
> Sorry about the pie dish, Gwen, but at least you found some lovely gifts at the same time!
> 
> ...


Sounds like you really got dumped on. I hope that isn't a sign of things to come.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Gwen, sorry you,had,the disaster with the pie plate, sounds like something I would do. The pie sounds very good.
> 
> Paula, nice neighbor to clean your driveway.
> 
> ...


Nice slippers, beautiful colour. Ornaments are so pretty. I made some years ago; still have them somewhere.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

angelam said:


> You have been busy! Love that door decoration especially.


Thanks.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> from Wikipedia:
> 
> "Friar's Balsam" redirects here. For the horse, see Friar's Balsam (horse).
> Tincture of benzoin is a pungent solution of benzoin resin in alcohol. A similar preparation called Friar's Balsam or Compound Benzoin Tincture (USP) contains, in addition, Cape aloes and storax (liquidambar resin). The latter was invented by Dr Joshua Ward around 1760.[1]
> ...


Thank you.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

pacer said:


> Barbara is asking for prayers that her back will feel better. She is getting spasms in her back.


Said!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tincture_of_benzoin


Thank you


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Gwen, sorry you,had,the disaster with the pie plate, sounds like something I would do. The pie sounds very good.
> 
> Paula, nice neighbor to clean your driveway.
> 
> ...


Slippers look toasty warm. Lovely Angels!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> They are lovely Bonnie . I now want to make the Angels as well as the slippers . Thought I was done with ornaments . The table looked like Santa's workshop with all the bits I had everywhere . You could see where I had been round the house as I left bits of yarn and glitter all over the place


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

KateB said:


> I'm not sure what's in it, but it is very pungent and certainly opens your tubes! My gran (and mum) mixed it with hot water in a bowl then put a towel over their head above the bowl and inhaled to 'steam their heids'. My mum kept a bowl especially for it as it stains everything brown.....disgusting stuff IMO!


Thank you. Yuck!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I'm having a few problems with this heap of junk iPad . No notices or emails at all now and it keeps cutting out , so if I've missed posting on some things I apologise. . Shouldn't really complain about it as I've had it since they first came out


Check your setting for KP and make sure your notifications didn't get turned off.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Gwen, oh dear, sounds like adventure I would have.
Fan, Happy Anniversary.
Bonnie, lovely, thank you for pics.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> *News alert! news alert!* Any of you that have lost weight I found it!!! Will gladly return them to the owner! When weighted at doctor's this morning....Groan....have gained the 10 lbs I lost. I really like this doctor...he truly listens! Said my back & neck pain would not be from the RA. Did take x-rays to see if he could tell if anything was going on and is going to set up an appointment with the Spine Center in town. Also talked to me about possible options that they may choose depending on what's going on. He was very pleased that my hands are doing so well and did x-rays of them as well as 6 month blood work.


Oh sorry to hear that you gained weight back, I would gladly take a few of those pounds from you if I could. Maybe the doctors scales were wrong! All jokes aside though I always think people should weigh on the same set of scales each time coz others will vary. I wouldnt worry about it.
So glad he was such a nice doctor and it will be interesting to see what the xrays show.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Nannyof6GS said:


> Thank you, Tami and {{hugs}} right back at you!!


 :sm24:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> nomorobo.com on your landline.


I have to remember to look it up. DH's cousin said if we have the cable company for phone and Internet, we can get it and use it with our cell phones too but I keep forgetting.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> Have been reading along though only on page19 and you guys are already on 74 lol. Had all the grand's this last weekend, no rest for the wicked or weary as the case may be. Lots to do over the next few days coming and cleaning everyone comes here though i have my family and DHs here together so we only do one meal thankfully!! Will spend the rest of my weekend knitting, crocheting and sewing with some online shopping thrown in and of course movie watching. Happy thanksgiving to all who celebrate!!
> 
> Prayers for all who need them. Here are the grand's from the weekend. Sorry for the two-way for those who have seen the pics already on fb


They are so cute! I sure don't mind seeing them twice!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Thank you for sharing this Mary/pacer. What a wonderful tribute to June and for Dianna.


Yes Thankyou. I still miss June on here.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

It's been a long day here. This morning was the funeral mass for DDIL's mom followed by a nice luncheon put on by the ladies of the church. There was a wonderful turn out at the funeral home last night. Cheryl was well thought of, and it showed. We came home and I sat down to work on the toe of a Christmas stocking and dozed off and on. Then met the kids for tacos and wish DN happy birthday. He turned 45 today. Amber took Arriana to the dr this afternoon as she has had a cough for a couple of weeks that started with a snotty nose to go with it, then mostly just the cough. We have an ear infection. Slightly congested chest. Gave her an antibiotic. Said it would take care of the chest too if it was bacterial. As she has had some kind of upper respiratory infection every November Amber was a bit worried. It hasn't slowed her down much. Now I am sitting her in gown and heavy robe under a blanket, freezing. Normal for me this time of year especially since it was quite cold when we came home tonight and I had on my lighter weight winter coat. Electric blanket has been turned on to take some of the chill off of the sheets. Won't be long and that is where I will be. Hugs and prayers everyone.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

pacer said:


> I would like to share a touching story tonight.
> 
> When Matthew originally wanted me to ask June if he could have permission to draw Dianna's photos, Matthew and I discussed with June that Matthew wanted to eventually gift a drawing to Dianna of one of her photos. June was going to have the drawing sent to her and then give it to Dianna for Matthew. After June passed away I privately contacted Dianna and got her address. We have shared some of Matthew's cards that are of her photos. Today Dianna received a special package from Matthew with the original drawing of this year's Christmas card that Matthew has made. I shared privately with Dianna today that June was in on the secret to do this for her. I am sharing this because I feel that June is smiling down on us today as her inspiration of love and kindness is still strong among us.
> 
> For those of you who don't know who June is, she was a very active member of the tea party until two weeks before she passed away. Some of us follow Dianna's blog posts and we have contact with her daughter who had been living with her. Such a wonderful family.


Still miss her.
Thank you Matthew for being such a kind, considering young man for doing something so special for June's daughter.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> The slippers look good but I just love the angels. Are the angels crocheted or knitted?


They are crocheted & very quick & easy

http://mobil.crochetmillan.bloggplatsen.se/2014/11/28/10939246-guardian-angel/


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> Have been reading along though only on page19 and you guys are already on 74 lol. Had all the grand's this last weekend, no rest for the wicked or weary as the case may be. Lots to do over the next few days coming and cleaning everyone comes here though i have my family and DHs here together so we only do one meal thankfully!! Will spend the rest of my weekend knitting, crocheting and sewing with some online shopping thrown in and of course movie watching. Happy thanksgiving to all who celebrate!!
> 
> Prayers for all who need them. Here are the grand's from the weekend. Sorry for the two-way for those who have seen the pics already on fb


So cute! They are sure growing quickly


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

10:45pm and I have caught up. I am exhausted and I know I need to sleep. 

See you all tomorrow ????


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

LOL! I've been on Familysearch.org for the last hour and a half, thank you so much Joyce for giving us this site, it's fabulous!! It's addicting though. lol


----------



## Grandmapaula (Jun 17, 2011)

budasha said:


> Sounds like you really got dumped on. I hope that isn't a sign of things to come.


Unfortunately, Liz, the local forecaster who gets things right about 98% of the time has predicted both colder than normal temperatures and higher than normal snowfall. Looks like we might be in for a long winter, at least in central NY. Nothing new there!!

Well, I'm heading for bed - I'm going to be at Joann Fabrics when they open at 6 am. This is the one and only "Black Friday" type shopping I do except on-line with Beth on Friday at her house.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

oneapril said:


> You know, Sonja, it is a scientific fact that as soon as you open a glitter bottle, the glitter is instantly all over the house! And you will still be finding glitter months from now!!


And in places you least expect! :sm06:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> Have been reading along though only on page19 and you guys are already on 74 lol. Had all the grand's this last weekend, no rest for the wicked or weary as the case may be. Lots to do over the next few days coming and cleaning everyone comes here though i have my family and DHs here together so we only do one meal thankfully!! Will spend the rest of my weekend knitting, crocheting and sewing with some online shopping thrown in and of course movie watching. Happy thanksgiving to all who celebrate!!
> 
> Prayers for all who need them. Here are the grand's from the weekend. Sorry for the two-way for those who have seen the pics already on fb


They are so cute, I don't think anyone minds seeing them more than once, or thrice even. lol
Happy Thanksgiving!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Grandmapaula said:


> Unfortunately, Liz, the local forecaster who gets things right about 98% of the time has predicted both colder than normal temperatures and higher than normal snowfall. Looks like we might be in for a long winter, at least in central NY. Nothing new there!!
> 
> Well, I'm heading for bed - I'm going to be at Joann Fabrics when they open at 6 am. This is the one and only "Black Friday" type shopping I do except on-line with Beth on Friday at her house.


Sweet dreams and happy shopping!!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> It's been a long day here. This morning was the funeral mass for DDIL's mom followed by a nice luncheon put on by the ladies of the church. There was a wonderful turn out at the funeral home last night. Cheryl was well thought of, and it showed. We came home and I sat down to work on the toe of a Christmas stocking and dozed off and on. Then met the kids for tacos and wish DN happy birthday. He turned 45 today. Amber took Arriana to the dr this afternoon as she has had a cough for a couple of weeks that started with a snotty nose to go with it, then mostly just the cough. We have an ear infection. Slightly congested chest. Gave her an antibiotic. Said it would take care of the chest too if it was bacterial. As she has had some kind of upper respiratory infection every November Amber was a bit worried. It hasn't slowed her down much. Now I am sitting her in gown and heavy robe under a blanket, freezing. Normal for me this time of year especially since it was quite cold when we came home tonight and I had on my lighter weight winter coat. Electric blanket has been turned on to take some of the chill off of the sheets. Won't be long and that is where I will be. Hugs and prayers everyone.


Poor kid, hope she's back in the pink quick, funny though how it seems for the most part, kids just continue on like there's nothing much wrong. 
Stay warm and sweet dreams.


----------



## cindygecko (Dec 3, 2014)

Thanks Bonnie for posting the angel ornament link!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sorry i am so late in getting online - i quit reading on page 33 and you are up to page 87. i have my work cut out for me tomorrow - it will take me most of the day to catch up. i am sorry i worried you - it was not intended. i was really tired yesterday and today. i slept a lot of those days away. my "centrum silver" doesn't seem to be doing it's job. i still have no energy. lol i did get out to get a haircut yesterday - it hadn't been cut since before i left for seattle in august. it was really long and needed cut. there was quite a pile of hair on the floor when she was finished. i was hoping she would cut out all the grey but there was quite a bit left on my head when she was finished. i will work on catching up tomorrow so i will talk to you then. thank you for your concern for my well being - it is appreciated. and thanks to gwen for calling me this morning. --- sam


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Good night everyone.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i hope you have dry roads going and coming home. regardless - drive carefully. --- sam



angelam said:


> We seem to have got away pretty lightly here. Had rain overnight but nothing like the gales and torrential rain forecast. More rain forecast tomorrow which I'm hoping won't be too heavy as I have to drive to Brighton and back, about an hour and a half each way if the roads are clear.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

thewren said:


> sorry i am so late in getting online - i quit reading on page 33 and you are up to page 87. i have my work cut out for me tomorrow - it will take me most of the day to catch up. i am sorry i worried you - it was not intended. i was really tired yesterday and today. i slept a lot of those days away. my "centrum silver" doesn't seem to be doing it's job. i still have no energy. lol i did get out to get a haircut yesterday - it hadn't been cut since before i left for seattle in august. it was really long and needed cut. there was quite a pile of hair on the floor when she was finished. i was hoping she would cut out all the grey but there was quite a bit left on my head when she was finished. i will work on catching up tomorrow so i will talk to you then. thank you for your concern for my well being - it is appreciated. and thanks to gwen for calling me this morning. --- sam


We are just glad that you are okay, listen to your body and if you need to sleep, sleep. 
David needs a haircut pretty badly, he was going to get one a week ago, but then it got chilly and he decided he needed that insulation on the back of his neck. lol
Good night.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Welcome back Sam, hope you feel better soon, take care. I had a short haircut yesterday too, it feels very cool round the back of my neck.
I have a really itchy scalp driving me nuts so have changed my shampoo and hope it helps. It's not anything nasty like nits, thank goodness.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Fan, glad you had a good anniversary. Wishes for many more in good health! You mentioned itchy scalp--can you get Argan oil? I've been using that instead of hair conditioner for a while now and find it helps a great deal. I massage it in at the top of my head and then comb through. Nice and shiny!

We went to the pool hall for a bit. I actually won a game...still not sure how that happened. LOL


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Fan, glad you had a good anniversary. Wishes for many more in good health! You mentioned itchy scalp--can you get Argan oil? I've been using that instead of hair conditioner for a while now and find it helps a great deal. I massage it in at the top of my head and then comb through. Nice and shiny!
> 
> We went to the pool hall for a bit. I actually won a game...still not sure how that happened. LOL


Yes Sorlenna we do have Argan oil here, my hair is very fine and thin, so don't like conditioner as it makes it go very limp. But need to do something that's for sure, thank you for the suggestion. Will get some tomorrow. Cheers


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Pup lover said:


> Have been reading along though only on page19 and you guys are already on 74 lol. Had all the grand's this last weekend, no rest for the wicked or weary as the case may be. Lots to do over the next few days coming and cleaning everyone comes here though i have my family and DHs here together so we only do one meal thankfully!! Will spend the rest of my weekend knitting, crocheting and sewing with some online shopping thrown in and of course movie watching. Happy thanksgiving to all who celebrate!!
> 
> Prayers for all who need them. Here are the grand's from the weekend. Sorry for the two-way for those who have seen the pics already on fb


Beautiful pictures Dawn love seeing all the grands 
Hope you have a very happy thanksgiving and a lovely weekend


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

tami_ohio said:


> Check your setting for KP and make sure your notifications didn't get turned off.


All ready checked although I knew. That wasn't the problem as I'm not getting any emails at all
Hope Arianna feels better soon no fun having a nasty cough especially when trying to sleep


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> It sounds like here in reverse. Crazy weather. 39c one day and 18c the next.


Yes- I'm back in jumpers again. Most of the week will be mid 20s which is really nice.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> When DH and I were on the train yesterday going up to Glasgow I tried to take a photo of the Isle of Arran as it was looking so beautiful, and on the way home I tried again as the sunset was spectacular, but, as usual, my photos were duff! Looking on Facebook last night and what did I see....my friend who's flat looks out onto the sea had posted beautiful photos of Arran, so I've 'borrowed' them for you!


They show why you wanted to get photos- it is stunning.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Went to Spotlight today really just to look. Found some perfect curtain material (with the top already done so simply need to do the sides and hem) for the spare room. Gender neutral so if Elizabeth ends up with a brother it will suit both but not so childish that it will feel like a kids room for adults visiting. And as this was almost $81 I needed to send another $20 so I could pay $60! Well I found a number of craft bags marked down so got 4 plus one ball of Christmas yarn to do a headband for Elizabeth. Seems strange to insist that I spend more money so I can pay less. But if 1 cent under they won't let you use the voucher. Have a couple of Knitting related Kris Kringle gifts so will come in handy for them (wonder if any of my Thursday group are reading this? Don't think any read it now.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> FYI: Just called Sam and he is fine. He was sitting at Heidi's. Said he went and got a haircut yesterday and just slept a lot. Will be here later today.


Thanks Gwen- I was hoping I would see him posting when I got here but if He's fine he is allowed to not post!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Well I managed to wake up worse not better! Went to my regular doctor today (couldnt get in there last Sat) and he gave me Augmentem Duo Fort antibiotics and bringing in the big guns of prednisolone for 3 days. So fingers crossed I will start to improve soon. 

When we had the really high temperatures a few days ago we had a nasty storm and bad winds in the evening. They are calling it an asthma storm as the wind was blasting pollun everywhere, combined with the heat and sudden rain. Anyway the ambulances and hospitals around here and Melbourne were swamped with people with breathing issues and 4 people actually died from serious asthma attacks. Terrible.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Grandmapaula said:


> Gotta tell you a little story... Yesterday, a bus full of students from a high school in Rochester,NY was travelling on I-81 to NY City when 2 cars spun out in the snow in front of it. The bus driver tried to avoid hitting the cars, but the bus also spun out and overturned. Fortunately, no serious injuries - just 12 taken to the hospital, treated and released. The bus was one of 3 travelling to the city, 120 students and some adults. They were all taken to the civic center in the little town of Marathon,NY where they were all checked by the Ambulance volunteers and EMS workers. The school superintendent called in a bunch of the cafeteria workers from the high school who were enjoying a day off, since the schools were closed. They raided the high school refrigerators and food stores and provided a hot meal for the kids and chaperones. People came in from all over town to see if they could help. This little town of about 2,000 is where my DD#2 and most of my grand children live - I'm very proud of the response to this accident which could have been much worse. They kept the kids there until the Rochester people figured out how to get everyone home. Just a little human interest story with a happy ending - people can be so wonderful if they are just given a chance!


It is lovely to get these positive stories- so often we just hear the negative ones. Most people do want to do the right thing especially in situations like this. Adversity so often brings out the good in people (though so often there are expectations like looters after natural disasters)


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Oh and Happy Anniversary Fan. And lovely photos thanks for sharing.

Gwen, sorry to hear about your pie plate. That pie sounds delicious and how were the ribs?


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Just a little bit ago I was in the middle of making the caramel layer for the Dark Chocolate Salted Caramel pie for Thanksgiving. You have to freeze the oreo crust for 10 min. which is the perfect timing while making the caramel. Timer went off, I shut it off and went to get the crust from the freezer. Opened the door and my new pie pan with the crust in it came slidding right out and shattered on the floor. Geeeeeeezzzzzz! Took the caramel off the stove (hadn't come to a boil yet thank goodness), cleaned up the mess, drove like a mad woman across town and purchased another ceramic pie pan, stopped at grocery to get more oreos for the crust, rushed back home. Re-did everything and now have the caramel chilling in the freezer and in 20 min will take it out and make the dark chocolate layer to pour on top then put in the refrigerator section.
> 
> The pie pan/plate I bought was a Tuesday Morning. They had beautiful pashimas on sale for $5! I got the DDs each one for a little extra gift, or may give them to Hannah only for her birthday. (Hannah wears a lot of scarves, cowls, pashimas. She seems to have the slightly longer neck so they look really nice on her.) It made the urgently made trip to get the pie pan a bit more tolerable.
> 
> For dinner tonight I am grilling beef ribs. I've had them marinating since around 10 this morning. Never done beef ribs but had gotten some at a really good price and found what sounded like a good marinade recipe (lemon juice, white vinegar, honey, garlic, cayenne pepper, black pepper, sea salt, olive oil) so will give it a try. Am going to attempt to grill it real, real slow. Hope it turns out well.


Just as well you hadn't left it the last minute. And as you say at least you made good use of the unplanned trip.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> My DH loves to sleep to the TV, he thought he was going to put one in the bedroom but I told him it wasn't happening as I can't sleep with the TV on


I would have told him fine. I'll sleep in another room if you are using it
Actually we did have a TV in our bedroom for a while. But we rarely watched it- it was just a good place to put it and as we rarely watched it it didn't matter. Spare wall space and no room in the lounge room.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Oh sorry to hear that you gained weight back, I would gladly take a few of those pounds from you if I could. Maybe the doctors scales were wrong! All jokes aside though I always think people should weigh on the same set of scales each time coz others will vary. I wouldnt worry about it.
> So glad he was such a nice doctor and it will be interesting to see what the xrays show.


And same time. I always do it first thing in the morning. Not becuase that is when it will be lowest but becuase I have always eaten the same in the last hours (nothing). And when on the 5:2 after a fasting day- becuase it will be the least impacted by the eating of the previous day. And it does make a difference. Occasionally I will weigh before I fast and after just to see the difference. It is more important to see the changes than the actual weight so I figure these are the most reliable to compare. My doctor actually told me not to weigh myself but just to do waist measurements.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> It's been a long day here. This morning was the funeral mass for DDIL's mom followed by a nice luncheon put on by the ladies of the church. There was a wonderful turn out at the funeral home last night. Cheryl was well thought of, and it showed. We came home and I sat down to work on the toe of a Christmas stocking and dozed off and on. Then met the kids for tacos and wish DN happy birthday. He turned 45 today. Amber took Arriana to the dr this afternoon as she has had a cough for a couple of weeks that started with a snotty nose to go with it, then mostly just the cough. We have an ear infection. Slightly congested chest. Gave her an antibiotic. Said it would take care of the chest too if it was bacterial. As she has had some kind of upper respiratory infection every November Amber was a bit worried. It hasn't slowed her down much. Now I am sitting her in gown and heavy robe under a blanket, freezing. Normal for me this time of year especially since it was quite cold when we came home tonight and I had on my lighter weight winter coat. Electric blanket has been turned on to take some of the chill off of the sheets. Won't be long and that is where I will be. Hugs and prayers everyone.


Poor Arianna- hope the ear and chest clear up quickly.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> sorry i am so late in getting online - i quit reading on page 33 and you are up to page 87. i have my work cut out for me tomorrow - it will take me most of the day to catch up. i am sorry i worried you - it was not intended. i was really tired yesterday and today. i slept a lot of those days away. my "centrum silver" doesn't seem to be doing it's job. i still have no energy. lol i did get out to get a haircut yesterday - it hadn't been cut since before i left for seattle in august. it was really long and needed cut. there was quite a pile of hair on the floor when she was finished. i was hoping she would cut out all the grey but there was quite a bit left on my head when she was finished. i will work on catching up tomorrow so i will talk to you then. thank you for your concern for my well being - it is appreciated. and thanks to gwen for calling me this morning. --- sam


If you can't keep up Sam it doesn't matter- you can always catch up with the summary. We just worry if we don't hear for a while!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> We are just glad that you are okay, listen to your body and if you need to sleep, sleep.
> David needs a haircut pretty badly, he was going to get one a week ago, but then it got chilly and he decided he needed that insulation on the back of his neck. lol
> Good night.


One reason I decided to keep my hair longer is that it is warm in winter- and is long enough to get right of my neck in summer.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Well I managed to wake up worse not better! Went to my regular doctor today (couldnt get in there last Sat) and he gave me Augmentem Duo Fort antibiotics and bringing in the big guns of prednisolone for 3 days. So fingers crossed I will start to improve soon.
> 
> When we had the really high temperatures a few days ago we had a nasty storm and bad winds in the evening. They are calling it an asthma storm as the wind was blasting pollun everywhere, combined with the heat and sudden rain. Anyway the ambulances and hospitals around here and Melbourne were swamped with people with breathing issues and 4 people actually died from serious asthma attacks. Terrible.


Last I had heard it was 2. The weather wouldn't have helped your chest.
Hoping the stronger antibiotics and the steroids do the trick for you.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> Last I had heard it was 2. The weather wouldn't have helped your chest.
> Hoping the stronger antibiotics and the steroids do the trick for you.


Yes it was orginally 2 yesterday, then on tonights news 2 more have passed away not recovered. Sad.

The doctor today said that I should notice a difference by tonight from the steroid.... 25mg one tablet this morning. But nope, not yet. Can you tell I am needing sympathy? LOL.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> If you can't keep up Sam it doesn't matter- you can always catch up with the summary. We just worry if we don't hear for a while!


Ditto.... Take things easy Sam.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> Went to Spotlight today really just to look. Found some perfect curtain material (with the top already done so simply need to do the sides and hem) for the spare room. Gender neutral so if Elizabeth ends up with a brother it will suit both but not so childish that it will feel like a kids room for adults visiting. And as this was almost $81 I needed to send another $20 so I could pay $60! Well I found a number of craft bags marked down so got 4 plus one ball of Christmas yarn to do a headband for Elizabeth. Seems strange to insist that I spend more money so I can pay less. But if 1 cent under they won't let you use the voucher. Have a couple of Knitting related Kris Kringle gifts so will come in handy for them (wonder if any of my Thursday group are reading this? Don't think any read it now.


Extraordinary logic! But it's what they do. BTW, I still have not got my voucher from Bronwen!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Yes it was orginally 2 yesterday, then on tonights news 2 more have passed away not recovered. Sad.
> 
> The doctor today said that I should notice a difference by tonight from the steroid.... 25mg one tablet this morning. But nope, not yet. Can you tell I am needing sympathy? LOL.


Oh dear- and it is well and truly tonight. Hopefully you will sleep tonight and by the time you wake up the steroids will be working. How are you managing alone?


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Extraordinary logic! But it's what they do. BTW, I still have not got my voucher from Bronwen!


Can't really complain when I get $20 of stuff for -$20! And worth more than that, don't know what the original prices were but no way the 3 small bags started out at $3 each which is what they were selling for today. Saved $45 off the original price for the curtains before the vouchers, so they were half price with the bags thrown in for nothing effectively.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> Can't really complain when I get $20 of stuff for -$20! And worth more than that, don't know what the original prices were but no way the 3 small bags started out at $3 each which is what they were selling for today. Saved $45 off the original price for the curtains before the vouchers, so they were half price with the bags thrown in for nothing effectively.


 :sm24:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Well I have caught up finally. 

Boy there has been a lot of chatting this week already. I think it is great! And welcome from me to the new people this week. :sm11: 

Julie.... how are you doing? I think I missed the latest with you going to doctor again?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Well I have caught up finally.
> 
> Boy there has been a lot of chatting this week already. I think it is great! And welcome from me to the new people this week. :sm11:
> 
> Julie.... how are you doing? I think I missed the latest with you going to doctor again?


Don't have all the answers I need yet- but I do now have the Optometrist's report- left eye bleed. I'll have to make another appointment- good thing I pay only the travel costs! I am assuming the Orthopaedics people will eventually contact me again. 
Hoping your drugs are working- sounds like it's been a nasty bug!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> Oh dear- and it is well and truly tonight. Hopefully you will sleep tonight and by the time you wake up the steroids will be working. How are you managing alone?


Managing fine. Just slowly pottering about, and making drinks etc for myself. Anything else can wait. Have been just eating toasted sandwiches and soups and weetbix. Not hungry enough to do a proper dinner. :sm19:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Oops... Margaret I forgot to comment about your great buy with the curtains etc. Well done. :sm24:


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> LOL! I've been on Familysearch.org for the last hour and a half, thank you so much Joyce for giving us this site, it's fabulous!! It's addicting though. lol


I should have warned you..it is very much fun and time passes very quickly once you are looking at your relatives/ancestors. Glad you enjoyed it.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Don't have all the answers I need yet- but I do now have the Optometrist's report- left eye bleed. I'll have to make another appointment- good thing I pay only the travel costs! I am assuming the Orthopaedics people will eventually contact me again.
> Hoping your drugs are working- sounds like it's been a nasty bug!


Oh dear, I wonder what they do to fix an eye bleed. Hope you can get an appointment again soon, good that you only need to pay for the travelling.

Yes I havent had a chest infection like this for 3 years, and this is the first time I have needed prednisolone to help things along. Oh well, it will pass. Soon I hope.

Edit.... I really think the massive changes in weather is not helping me get better. 39c two days ago and only 12c today.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Oh dear, I wonder what they do to fix an eye bleed. Hope you can get an appointment again soon, good that you only need to pay for the travelling.
> 
> Yes I havent had a chest infection like this for 3 years, and this is the first time I have needed prednisolone to help things along. Oh well, it will pass. Soon I hope.
> 
> Edit.... I really the massive changes in weather is not helping me get better. 39c two days ago and only 12c today.


I am sure that has to be contributing!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Ok, I am going to try going to bed now. I havent had a coughing fit in nearly an hour so wish me luck. Sleep here I come...... (I hope)


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Where I am at with the Oatmeal Gansey:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Ok, I am going to try going to bed now. I havent had a coughing fit in nearly an hour so wish me luck. Sleep here I come...... (I hope)


Hope you get to sleep well with no coughing.
I'm off to bed as well. See you all sometime tomorrow.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Yes it was orginally 2 yesterday, then on tonights news 2 more have passed away not recovered. Sad.
> 
> The doctor today said that I should notice a difference by tonight from the steroid.... 25mg one tablet this morning. But nope, not yet. Can you tell I am needing sympathy? LOL.


And you've got it!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Where I am at with the Oatmeal Gansey:


It's lovely and what a good name for the colour!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> It's lovely and what a good name for the colour!


Thank you, Kate- I reckon the name I've given it is appropriate!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

And for good measure, the sleeves of the red Gansey:


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Julie, I am so impressed with your ganseys. You are an accomplished knitter.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Julie, I am so impressed with your ganseys. You are an accomplished knitter.


My feelings precisely. These are absolutely exquisite works of art.


----------



## Grandmapaula (Jun 17, 2011)

Margaret, love your curtain fabric!

Cathy, hope you can sleep and feel better when you wake up.

Julie, you are an amazing knitter - your ganseys are just beautiful.

Well, I was the very first person to walk into Joanns this morning, had my list - grabbed all the fabrics and had them cut. Chatted with an old friend who worked there when I did many years ago, checked out and was home at 7:20 am. I have to run over to Beth's to get something I left over there yesterday and then I have a LOT of fabric to wash and dry. Hoping for a nap later... we'll see. TTYL (as Gwen says).


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Julie, I am so impressed with your ganseys. You are an accomplished knitter.


I really enjoy what I do, Joy, which I guess is part of the equation!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> My feelings precisely. These are absolutely exquisite works of art.


Thank you so much Joyce- you are very kind. How is that trigger thumb of yours?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Grandmapaula said:


> Margaret, love your curtain fabric!
> 
> Cathy, hope you can sleep and feel better when you wake up.
> 
> ...


That is very kind of you- thanks!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Grandmapaula said:


> Unfortunately, Liz, the local forecaster who gets things right about 98% of the time has predicted both colder than normal temperatures and higher than normal snowfall. Looks like we might be in for a long winter, at least in central NY. Nothing new there!!
> 
> Well, I'm heading for bed - I'm going to be at Joann Fabrics when they open at 6 am. This is the one and only "Black Friday" type shopping I do except on-line with Beth on Friday at her house.[/quote
> 
> We're not that far away from you so I hope we don't get the fall-out. Enjoy your "Black Friday" shopping spree.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

thewren said:


> sorry i am so late in getting online - i quit reading on page 33 and you are up to page 87. i have my work cut out for me tomorrow - it will take me most of the day to catch up. i am sorry i worried you - it was not intended. i was really tired yesterday and today. i slept a lot of those days away. my "centrum silver" doesn't seem to be doing it's job. i still have no energy. lol i did get out to get a haircut yesterday - it hadn't been cut since before i left for seattle in august. it was really long and needed cut. there was quite a pile of hair on the floor when she was finished. i was hoping she would cut out all the grey but there was quite a bit left on my head when she was finished. i will work on catching up tomorrow so i will talk to you then. thank you for your concern for my well being - it is appreciated. and thanks to gwen for calling me this morning. --- sam


So glad you're okay and getting much needed sleep.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Fan said:


> Yes Sorlenna we do have Argan oil here, my hair is very fine and thin, so don't like conditioner as it makes it go very limp. But need to do something that's for sure, thank you for the suggestion. Will get some tomorrow. Cheers


Sounds like mine. I don't use conditioner either for that reason. Maybe I'll try Argan oil as well.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Julie, I am so impressed with your ganseys. You are an accomplished knitter.


Ditto!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

darowil said:


> Went to Spotlight today really just to look. Found some perfect curtain material (with the top already done so simply need to do the sides and hem) for the spare room. Gender neutral so if Elizabeth ends up with a brother it will suit both but not so childish that it will feel like a kids room for adults visiting. And as this was almost $81 I needed to send another $20 so I could pay $60! Well I found a number of craft bags marked down so got 4 plus one ball of Christmas yarn to do a headband for Elizabeth. Seems strange to insist that I spend more money so I can pay less. But if 1 cent under they won't let you use the voucher. Have a couple of Knitting related Kris Kringle gifts so will come in handy for them (wonder if any of my Thursday group are reading this? Don't think any read it now.


You did very well. The curtain material is cute.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Where I am at with the Oatmeal Gansey:


You're moving along quite fast. Looks good.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Love the fabric you selected. Cute plates too from the Op shop.


darowil said:


> Went to Spotlight today really just to look. Found some perfect curtain material (with the top already done so simply need to do the sides and hem) for the spare room. Gender neutral so if Elizabeth ends up with a brother it will suit both but not so childish that it will feel like a kids room for adults visiting. And as this was almost $81 I needed to send another $20 so I could pay $60! Well I found a number of craft bags marked down so got 4 plus one ball of Christmas yarn to do a headband for Elizabeth. Seems strange to insist that I spend more money so I can pay less. But if 1 cent under they won't let you use the voucher. Have a couple of Knitting related Kris Kringle gifts so will come in handy for them (wonder if any of my Thursday group are reading this? Don't think any read it now.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

We just recently got rid of the TV in the bedroom too. It never failed that when one of us was watching the other was trying to sleep. Finally got so we weren't using it so sent it off to Goodwill along with the one in the guestroom.


darowil said:


> I would have told him fine. I'll sleep in another room if you are using it
> Actually we did have a TV in our bedroom for a while. But we rarely watched it- it was just a good place to put it and as we rarely watched it it didn't matter. Spare wall space and no room in the lounge room.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Ditto from me too; poor little girl.


darowil said:


> Poor Arianna- hope the ear and chest clear up quickly.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

My thinking too though I must admit that lately I've thought about cutting it short again. Probably will leave it as is.


darowil said:


> One reason I decided to keep my hair longer is that it is warm in winter- and is long enough to get right of my neck in summer.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Sympathy on it's way then Cathy; we all can use it from time to time. Hope you are feeling better by the time you see this.



sugarsugar said:


> Yes it was orginally 2 yesterday, then on tonights news 2 more have passed away not recovered. Sad.
> 
> The doctor today said that I should notice a difference by tonight from the steroid.... 25mg one tablet this morning. But nope, not yet. Can you tell I am needing sympathy? LOL.


----------



## Nannyof6GS (Sep 27, 2011)

thewren said:


> sorry i am so late in getting online - i quit reading on page 33 and you are up to page 87. i have my work cut out for me tomorrow - it will take me most of the day to catch up. i am sorry i worried you - it was not intended. i was really tired yesterday and today. i slept a lot of those days away. my "centrum silver" doesn't seem to be doing it's job. i still have no energy. lol i did get out to get a haircut yesterday - it hadn't been cut since before i left for seattle in august. it was really long and needed cut. there was quite a pile of hair on the floor when she was finished. i was hoping she would cut out all the grey but there was quite a bit left on my head when she was finished. i will work on catching up tomorrow so i will talk to you then. thank you for your concern for my well being - it is appreciated. and thanks to gwen for calling me this morning. --- sam


My Mom always said "sleep is the best medicine"


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

darowil said:


> Went to Spotlight today really just to look. Found some perfect curtain material (with the top already done so simply need to do the sides and hem) for the spare room. Gender neutral so if Elizabeth ends up with a brother it will suit both but not so childish that it will feel like a kids room for adults visiting. And as this was almost $81 I needed to send another $20 so I could pay $60! Well I found a number of craft bags marked down so got 4 plus one ball of Christmas yarn to do a headband for Elizabeth. Seems strange to insist that I spend more money so I can pay less. But if 1 cent under they won't let you use the voucher. Have a couple of Knitting related Kris Kringle gifts so will come in handy for them (wonder if any of my Thursday group are reading this? Don't think any read it now.


A good days shopping there Margaret. I love the curtain material, and what a good idea to have it with the topping already done and only the sides and hem to finish off. Don't think I've seen anything like that here but then I haven't been looking for curtains, so maybe it does exist. I'm sure one of our UK sewers will have seen some if it's around.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Where I am at with the Oatmeal Gansey:


wow! That's looking really good Julie, coming along nicely.


----------



## Nannyof6GS (Sep 27, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Where I am at with the Oatmeal Gansey:


Julie, that is so wonderful!


----------



## Nannyof6GS (Sep 27, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> And for good measure, the sleeves of the red Gansey:


Gorgeous!!!


----------



## Grandmapaula (Jun 17, 2011)

We're not that far away from you so I hope we don't get the fall-out. Enjoy your "Black Friday" shopping spree.[/quote]

Yes, as the "crow flies" we aren't that far apart. By road Buffalo/Niagara Falls area is about 3 1/2 hours - not too far considering the trips we've taken this year (3 trips of 1000 miles round trip).

Going to try posting a picture of the pajama fabric I bought today...


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Well I managed to wake up worse not better! Went to my regular doctor today (couldnt get in there last Sat) and he gave me Augmentem Duo Fort antibiotics and bringing in the big guns of prednisolone for 3 days. So fingers crossed I will start to improve soon.
> 
> When we had the really high temperatures a few days ago we had a nasty storm and bad winds in the evening. They are calling it an asthma storm as the wind was blasting pollun everywhere, combined with the heat and sudden rain. Anyway the ambulances and hospitals around here and Melbourne were swamped with people with breathing issues and 4 people actually died from serious asthma attacks. Terrible.


I just heard that on the radio a few. Minutes ago, hope you are feeling better soon.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Tami, hope Arianna is better soon.

Julie, the gansey is lovely, you are really flying along no.

Margaret, great bargains, those will be cute curtains.

Sam, glad you are doing OK, do you need to drink Boost or some such thing to bring your energy back. Seems like your ordeal in Seattle really kicked your butt & you just can't get your get up & go back.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

You've really gotten a lot done and it is lovely.


Lurker 2 said:


> Where I am at with the Oatmeal Gansey:


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> How is that trigger thumb of yours?


My kind BIL drove me to and from the surgeon's office where Dr. Bishop, plastic surgeon, did my thumb in about 15 minutes under local. I can shower in 24 hours, which means I have to wait for my "morning shower" until 1500 hours but I can live with that. So far Tylenol (Paramcetamol) and Naproxen sodium all I've needed for pain. I am to move it lots, so tying the rest of the Christmas flies and then back to the knitting. Hurray! Took today as a vacation day and the rest of the week Thanksgiving and black Friday. We are to get major snowstorms today. How is your spring weather? Are your seeds starting to sprout?


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Two really pretty gansey.


Lurker 2 said:


> And for good measure, the sleeves of the red Gansey:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> You're moving along quite fast. Looks good.


Thank you Liz! Especially when you remember this is only one of the one's I am working!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Grandmapaula said:


> We're not that far away from you so I hope we don't get the fall-out. Enjoy your "Black Friday" shopping spree.


Yes, as the "crow flies" we aren't that far apart. By road Buffalo/Niagara Falls area is about 3 1/2 hours - not too far considering the trips we've taken this year (3 trips of 1000 miles round trip).

Going to try posting a picture of the pajama fabric I bought today...[/quote]

That should really keep you out of trouble for a while, what I nice variety of colours. I'm glad to see someone else Sew's camo, that's the only thing my GS likes.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

angelam said:


> wow! That's looking really good Julie, coming along nicely.


Thank you, Angela!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Great fabric choices. I do hope we get to see all the grands in their grammie jammies as a group photo. You must be a sewing ninja to be able to get them all made by Christmas. I'd sew more than I do if I didn't have to cut things out; like you dislike that part of the process.



Grandmapaula said:


> We're not that far away from you so I hope we don't get the fall-out. Enjoy your "Black Friday" shopping spree.


Yes, as the "crow flies" we aren't that far apart. By road Buffalo/Niagara Falls area is about 3 1/2 hours - not too far considering the trips we've taken this year (3 trips of 1000 miles round trip).

Going to try posting a picture of the pajama fabric I bought today...[/quote]


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Nannyof6GS said:


> Julie, that is so wonderful!


Thank you so much!- I am wearing my new reading glasses- the difference is quite astounding- talk of clarity!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Tami, hope Arianna is better soon.
> 
> Julie, the gansey is lovely, you are really flying along no.
> 
> ...


Thank you, Bonnie!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Wow....never knew that a trigger finger procedure could be done under a local. I've had it done at some point in time on all digits and always put to sleep . But then they usually were doing more than one digit each time. Sending healing energy you way!


flyty1n said:


> My kind BIL drove me to and from the surgeon's office where Dr. Bishop, plastic surgeon, did my thumb in about 15 minutes under local. I can shower in 24 hours, which means I have to wait for my "morning shower" until 1500 hours but I can live with that. So far Tylenol (Paramcetamol) and Naproxen sodium all I've needed for pain. I am to move it lots, so tying the rest of the Christmas flies and then back to the knitting. Hurray! Took today as a vacation day and the rest of the week Thanksgiving and black Friday. We are to get major snowstorms today. How is your spring weather? Are your seeds starting to sprout?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> You've really gotten a lot done and it is lovely.


Thank you, Gwen!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Okay, off to get dressed, take care of dishes then get the second pie for tomorrow done. TTYL


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> My kind BIL drove me to and from the surgeon's office where Dr. Bishop, plastic surgeon, did my thumb in about 15 minutes under local. I can shower in 24 hours, which means I have to wait for my "morning shower" until 1500 hours but I can live with that. So far Tylenol (Paramcetamol) and Naproxen sodium all I've needed for pain. I am to move it lots, so tying the rest of the Christmas flies and then back to the knitting. Hurray! Took today as a vacation day and the rest of the week Thanksgiving and black Friday. We are to get major snowstorms today. How is your spring weather? Are your seeds starting to sprout?


I am having to remember to water the little pots they are in- hopefully on Tuesday I can get some more planters and potting mix, probably better get slug baits too.
I am so glad all seems well with your thumb- just don't overdo it!


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Wow....never knew that a trigger finger procedure could be done under a local. I've had it done at some point in time on all digits and always put to sleep . But then they usually were doing more than one digit each time. Sending healing energy you way!


Thanks so much for caring and for your kind wishes.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Two really pretty gansey.


The red is going to be a real bonus- such a gay colour- and very generously sized- so comfy.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Grandmapaula said:


> We're not that far away from you so I hope we don't get the fall-out. Enjoy your "Black Friday" shopping spree.


Yes, as the "crow flies" we aren't that far apart. By road Buffalo/Niagara Falls area is about 3 1/2 hours - not too far considering the trips we've taken this year (3 trips of 1000 miles round trip).

Going to try posting a picture of the pajama fabric I bought today...[/quote]

Oh, wow, that fabric looks like it will be cozy.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

darowil said:


> Went to Spotlight today really just to look. Found some perfect curtain material (with the top already done so simply need to do the sides and hem) for the spare room. Gender neutral so if Elizabeth ends up with a brother it will suit both but not so childish that it will feel like a kids room for adults visiting. And as this was almost $81 I needed to send another $20 so I could pay $60! Well I found a number of craft bags marked down so got 4 plus one ball of Christmas yarn to do a headband for Elizabeth. Seems strange to insist that I spend more money so I can pay less. But if 1 cent under they won't let you use the voucher. Have a couple of Knitting related Kris Kringle gifts so will come in handy for them (wonder if any of my Thursday group are reading this? Don't think any read it now.


Lovely bargains there Margaret . Really like the curtain fabric


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sugarsugar said:


> Yes it was orginally 2 yesterday, then on tonights news 2 more have passed away not recovered. Sad.
> 
> The doctor today said that I should notice a difference by tonight from the steroid.... 25mg one tablet this morning. But nope, not yet. Can you tell I am needing sympathy? LOL.


Full of sympathy for you Cathy I hope you are fast asleep snoring away ????????


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> Extraordinary logic! But it's what they do. BTW, I still have not got my voucher from Bronwen!


You should tell her to keep it for her Christmas present and spend the money for her Christmas present on yourself save on postage and that way you will actually get something


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> Went to Spotlight today really just to look. Found some perfect curtain material (with the top already done so simply need to do the sides and hem) for the spare room. Gender neutral so if Elizabeth ends up with a brother it will suit both but not so childish that it will feel like a kids room for adults visiting. And as this was almost $81 I needed to send another $20 so I could pay $60! Well I found a number of craft bags marked down so got 4 plus one ball of Christmas yarn to do a headband for Elizabeth. Seems strange to insist that I spend more money so I can pay less. But if 1 cent under they won't let you use the voucher. Have a couple of Knitting related Kris Kringle gifts so will come in handy for them (wonder if any of my Thursday group are reading this? Don't think any read it now.


Wow, you got a great haul. I don't mind those types of coupons/vouchers as long as I can find stuff I need or would use anyway, and one can always use more craft bags.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Well I managed to wake up worse not better! Went to my regular doctor today (couldnt get in there last Sat) and he gave me Augmentem Duo Fort antibiotics and bringing in the big guns of prednisolone for 3 days. So fingers crossed I will start to improve soon.
> 
> When we had the really high temperatures a few days ago we had a nasty storm and bad winds in the evening. They are calling it an asthma storm as the wind was blasting pollun everywhere, combined with the heat and sudden rain. Anyway the ambulances and hospitals around here and Melbourne were swamped with people with breathing issues and 4 people actually died from serious asthma attacks. Terrible.


That's awful! I hope that you are feeling better soon, that that doesn't sound pleasant at all.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> You should tell her to keep it for her Christmas present and spend the money for her Christmas present on yourself save on postage and that way you will actually get something


I did make that suggestion, and got my head bitten off- don't think it will work!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> One reason I decided to keep my hair longer is that it is warm in winter- and is long enough to get right of my neck in summer.


 :sm24: 
Come winter, I always wonder why I thought cutting my hair short in back, was a great idea.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Yes it was orginally 2 yesterday, then on tonights news 2 more have passed away not recovered. Sad.
> 
> The doctor today said that I should notice a difference by tonight from the steroid.... 25mg one tablet this morning. But nope, not yet. Can you tell I am needing sympathy? LOL.


I sure hope you are feeling better soon. 
So sad.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Extraordinary logic! But it's what they do. BTW, I still have not got my voucher from Bronwen!


Oh my, well, maybe by Christmas?


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> I did make that suggestion, and got my head bitten off- don't think it will work!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Sorry Julie it just made sense especially if she is to busy to post it 
Love your ganseys especially the red one purely because I like the colour red


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Oh my, well, maybe by Christmas?


I hope so- I really would like it so I can cover my 'leather' chair- the skin is a split, not a whole hide, and it's disintegrating!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Don't have all the answers I need yet- but I do now have the Optometrist's report- left eye bleed. I'll have to make another appointment- good thing I pay only the travel costs! I am assuming the Orthopaedics people will eventually contact me again.
> Hoping your drugs are working- sounds like it's been a nasty bug!


I sure hope that they can get it taken care of easily. It certainly is a good thing it's only the traveling costs, otherwise it would be quite an expense.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Grandmapaula said:


> We're not that far away from you so I hope we don't get the fall-out. Enjoy your "Black Friday" shopping spree.


Yes, as the "crow flies" we aren't that far apart. By road Buffalo/Niagara Falls area is about 3 1/2 hours - not too far considering the trips we've taken this year (3 trips of 1000 miles round trip).

Going to try posting a picture of the pajama fabric I bought today...[/quote]

Gorgeous fabric hope you got a real bargain


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> I should have warned you..it is very much fun and time passes very quickly once you are looking at your relatives/ancestors. Glad you enjoyed it.


I've done Ancestry.com but it's so expensive to go any further, I wish I could copy the tree I started from there over to here, but I'll just copy the information down and then I'll have it to put over here. 
It is so much fun, again, thank you.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Sorry Julie it just made sense especially if she is to busy to post it
> Love your ganseys especially the red one purely because I like the colour red


There has to be a posting box, close to her work, but will she get there!?

Thank you! I am enjoying the contrast of design.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Ok, I am going to try going to bed now. I havent had a coughing fit in nearly an hour so wish me luck. Sleep here I come...... (I hope)


Hope you had a good nights sleep and wake up feeling much better.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Where I am at with the Oatmeal Gansey:


It's coming along beautifully!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I sure hope that they can get it taken care of easily. It certainly is a good thing it's only the traveling costs, otherwise it would be quite an expense.


I would have to rethink if it were more costly.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> Hope you get to sleep well with no coughing.
> I'm off to bed as well. See you all sometime tomorrow.


Sweet dreams!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

flyty1n said:


> My kind BIL drove me to and from the surgeon's office where Dr. Bishop, plastic surgeon, did my thumb in about 15 minutes under local. I can shower in 24 hours, which means I have to wait for my "morning shower" until 1500 hours but I can live with that. So far Tylenol (Paramcetamol) and Naproxen sodium all I've needed for pain. I am to move it lots, so tying the rest of the Christmas flies and then back to the knitting. Hurray! Took today as a vacation day and the rest of the week Thanksgiving and black Friday. We are to get major snowstorms today. How is your spring weather? Are your seeds starting to sprout?


Hope that's it problem solved and no more pain . Enjoy your time off


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> It's coming along beautifully!


Thank you, KayeJo!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

My emails have mysteriously reappeared all 299 of them think I will be busy reading for a while , hopefully some I can just delete


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> And for good measure, the sleeves of the red Gansey:


Fabulous!!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Grandmapaula said:


> Margaret, love your curtain fabric!
> 
> Cathy, hope you can sleep and feel better when you wake up.
> 
> ...


Wow, that's a quick trip, and some visiting in the mix is never a bad thing. :sm24: 
Love the fabrics you got also, the music and owls are so cute.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I really enjoy what I do, Joy, which I guess is part of the equation!


It definitely shows. :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> My kind BIL drove me to and from the surgeon's office where Dr. Bishop, plastic surgeon, did my thumb in about 15 minutes under local. I can shower in 24 hours, which means I have to wait for my "morning shower" until 1500 hours but I can live with that. So far Tylenol (Paramcetamol) and Naproxen sodium all I've needed for pain. I am to move it lots, so tying the rest of the Christmas flies and then back to the knitting. Hurray! Took today as a vacation day and the rest of the week Thanksgiving and black Friday. We are to get major snowstorms today. How is your spring weather? Are your seeds starting to sprout?


That's great! The trigger thumb situation that is, not the major snowstorm, but you all like us do need the moisture so probably not a bad thing, I'm glad you don't have to be out driving in it though. Enjoy your vacation time.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Great fabric choices. I do hope we get to see all the grands in their grammie jammies as a group photo. You must be a sewing ninja to be able to get them all made by Christmas. I'd sew more than I do if I didn't have to cut things out; like you dislike that part of the process.


I don't mind the cutting part, it's the pinning that drives me crazy.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thank you so much!- I am wearing my new reading glasses- the difference is quite astounding- talk of clarity!


It's amazing how new glasses can make such a difference.


----------



## Grandmapaula (Jun 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Wow, that's a quick trip, and some visiting in the mix is never a bad thing. :sm24:
> Love the fabrics you got also, the music and owls are so cute.


It's only a 12 mile round-trip and I went in last week on a scouting trip, so had stuff pretty much picked out, just a couple of last minute decisions.The first load is in the dryer and another in the wash. It was nice to see my old co-worker, I haven't seen her in about 10 years - she hasn't changed one single bit!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I did make that suggestion, and got my head bitten off- don't think it will work!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


She can't really blame you for making the suggestion, just upset her that she hadn't bothered to get to it yet, but didn't upset her enough that she's gotten to yet again. What can one do, it is what it is. Our children really don't like when we point out their shortcomings to them do they, even when we do it gently and politely.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Al and I both napped yesterday and slept 7 hrs last night. Love having family but it is tiring.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I hope so- I really would like it so I can cover my 'leather' chair- the skin is a split, not a whole hide, and it's disintegrating!


It would be great to be able to get it recovered sooner than later.


----------



## Grandmapaula (Jun 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I don't mind the cutting part, it's the pinning that drives me crazy.


I take all my stuff over to the church fellowship hall and use 2 of the 8 foot tables end - to - end. I can raise them up a few inches so that I don't have to bend over too much, which saves my back :sm02: . I've cut a lot of things out in that room over the years, tons of PJs, prom dresses, wedding gowns, bridesmaid and flower girl dresses. You name it, I've probably made it at one time or another, including a 3 piece suit for Bob! :sm06:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I would have to rethink if it were more costly.


I have an eye exam on Monday, thank goodness for the vision insurance that we have, only $43/month/family and it really does help with costs.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> My emails have mysteriously reappeared all 299 of them think I will be busy reading for a while , hopefully some I can just delete


My email on my phone wouldn't let me in last night or this morning, finally had to delete the account on my phone and reload it, now they are all there, what a pain. 
Happy reading, I'll be doing the same thing.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Grandmapaula said:


> It's only a 12 mile round-trip and I went in last week on a scouting trip, so had stuff pretty much picked out, just a couple of last minute decisions.The first load is in the dryer and another in the wash. It was nice to see my old co-worker, I haven't seen her in about 10 years - she hasn't changed one single bit!


That's the best way to do it, that way you aren't having to try to pick them all our at the last minute. 
Marla was supposed to measure her windows yesterday and call me with the measurements, but I'll have to call her, I have had the fabric to do the curtains in her bathroom and spare bedroom for a couple months. 
It's always nice to catch up with someone you haven't seen in quite sometime, 10 years is a while for sure.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Al and I both napped yesterday and slept 7 hrs last night. Love having family but it is tiring.


Yes it is, it's great that you've been able to sleep well though.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Grandmapaula said:


> I take all my stuff over to the church fellowship hall and use 2 of the 8 foot tables end - to - end. I can raise them up a few inches so that I don't have to bend over too much, which saves my back :sm02: . I've cut a lot of things out in that room over the years, tons of PJs, prom dresses, wedding gowns, bridesmaid and flower girl dresses. You name it, I've probably made it at one time or another, including a 3 piece suit for Bob! :sm06:


That's a great idea, lovely that you are able to do that. I really need to get a taller table for sewing on, the one I have is only about 31/2 feet high and not comfy at all for anything. After the holidays, I'll go to our second hand store and see what she has that will do what I need/want.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Well, I'm caught up again, have a headache from out of this world, think I'll go make David breakfast and make some tea. 
Be back in a while, have a great morning/afternoon depending on where you are, I think it's still crazy o'clock for Julie, Fan, and everyone in Aussie.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

What great fabrics you have picked out ladies. ☺

Gorgeous.???? gansey Julie ☺

Working on Jasmine baby jacket by Marianna Mel on Ravelry 0-3 mth size. Will post when finished.???? 



Cold and Grey day out today.

Watching the Hobbit as I knit ☺


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Oops forgot the pic.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Fabulous!!


Thanks!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> It definitely shows. :sm24:


 :sm24:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> It's amazing how new glasses can make such a difference.


Indeed!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> She can't really blame you for making the suggestion, just upset her that she hadn't bothered to get to it yet, but didn't upset her enough that she's gotten to yet again. What can one do, it is what it is. Our children really don't like when we point out their shortcomings to them do they, even when we do it gently and politely.


They've got some good specials, but I doubt it will be here in time. Oh well- that's life with my girl.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> It would be great to be able to get it recovered sooner than later.


True!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I have an eye exam on Monday, thank goodness for the vision insurance that we have, only $43/month/family and it really does help with costs.


I am glad you have it.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Well, I'm caught up again, have a headache from out of this world, think I'll go make David breakfast and make some tea.
> Be back in a while, have a great morning/afternoon depending on where you are, I think it's still crazy o'clock for Julie, Fan, and everyone in Aussie.


It would have been, because it's only just gone 7 am.

Hope the headache is lessening.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> What great fabrics you have picked out ladies. ☺
> 
> Gorgeous.???? gansey Julie ☺
> 
> ...


Thank you Melody.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Grandmapaula said:


> We're not that far away from you so I hope we don't get the fall-out. Enjoy your "Black Friday" shopping spree.


Yes, as the "crow flies" we aren't that far apart. By road Buffalo/Niagara Falls area is about 3 1/2 hours - not too far considering the trips we've taken this year (3 trips of 1000 miles round trip).

Going to try posting a picture of the pajama fabric I bought today...[/quote]

Lovely fabrics. Plenty of sewing there!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> We just recently got rid of the TV in the bedroom too. It never failed that when one of us was watching the other was trying to sleep. Finally got so we weren't using it so sent it off to Goodwill along with the one in the guestroom.


I have one in the bedroom that I watch first thing in the morning when DH isn't home. Watch the news and weather. Otherwise it almost never gets used. Also have one in DS's old room that the grands play video games on.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Ditto from me too; poor little girl.


Arriana is doing ok. She got her medicine. They are at my house right now. She has eaten 2 scrambled eggs in addition to what she had at home! Other than a bit of cough you wouldn't know she is sick.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Sympathy on it's way then Cathy; we all can use it from time to time. Hope you are feeling better by the time you see this.


And from me!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Grandmapaula said:


> We're not that far away from you so I hope we don't get the fall-out. Enjoy your "Black Friday" shopping spree.


Yes, as the "crow flies" we aren't that far apart. By road Buffalo/Niagara Falls area is about 3 1/2 hours - not too far considering the trips we've taken this year (3 trips of 1000 miles round trip).

Going to try posting a picture of the pajama fabric I bought today...[/quote]

Nice! I know a little girl that would live the elephant fabric. But I'm not doing Jammie's. I think I am going to have to do a couple of small quilts out of Crown Royal bags. Not what I want to do but....... And DH has 6 days of vacation he has to use so is taking next week off so I won't get anything done next week.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> My kind BIL drove me to and from the surgeon's office where Dr. Bishop, plastic surgeon, did my thumb in about 15 minutes under local. I can shower in 24 hours, which means I have to wait for my "morning shower" until 1500 hours but I can live with that. So far Tylenol (Paramcetamol) and Naproxen sodium all I've needed for pain. I am to move it lots, so tying the rest of the Christmas flies and then back to the knitting. Hurray! Took today as a vacation day and the rest of the week Thanksgiving and black Friday. We are to get major snowstorms today. How is your spring weather? Are your seeds starting to sprout?


I'm glad to hear your surgery went well.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thank you so much!- I am wearing my new reading glasses- the difference is quite astounding- talk of clarity!


New glasses are great!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> New glasses are great!


 :sm24:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> You should tell her to keep it for her Christmas present and spend the money for her Christmas present on yourself save on postage and that way you will actually get something


 :sm24:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I did make that suggestion, and got my head bitten off- don't think it will work!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 :sm19:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I hope so- I really would like it so I can cover my 'leather' chair- the skin is a split, not a whole hide, and it's disintegrating!


 :sm06:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I've done Ancestry.com but it's so expensive to go any further, I wish I could copy the tree I started from there over to here, but I'll just copy the information down and then I'll have it to put over here.
> It is so much fun, again, thank you.


Does ancestry give you an option to print your tree? At least that way you wouldn't have to hand write it all.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> My emails have mysteriously reappeared all 299 of them think I will be busy reading for a while , hopefully some I can just delete


Well, at least it's working again!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Grandmapaula said:


> I take all my stuff over to the church fellowship hall and use 2 of the 8 foot tables end - to - end. I can raise them up a few inches so that I don't have to bend over too much, which saves my back :sm02: . I've cut a lot of things out in that room over the years, tons of PJs, prom dresses, wedding gowns, bridesmaid and flower girl dresses. You name it, I've probably made it at one time or another, including a 3 piece suit for Bob! :sm06:


Can I ship you the crown royal bags and have you make the quilts? :sm23:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> That's the best way to do it, that way you aren't having to try to pick them all our at the last minute.
> Marla was supposed to measure her windows yesterday and call me with the measurements, but I'll have to call her, I have had the fabric to do the curtains in her bathroom and spare bedroom for a couple months.
> It's always nice to catch up with someone you haven't seen in quite sometime, 10 years is a while for sure.


Take your tape measure with you tomorrow !


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Well, I'm caught up again, have a headache from out of this world, think I'll go make David breakfast and make some tea.
> Be back in a while, have a great morning/afternoon depending on where you are, I think it's still crazy o'clock for Julie, Fan, and everyone in Aussie.


Hope the headache is soon gone.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

daralene - i am wondering how much snow you have - our news last night said some areas in upper new york got three feet or more. today in nwohio we have a very cold rain and grey overcast skies. i doubt if it will reach 40° today. it's a cuddle up with your knitting kind of day, --- sam


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

maybe darowil should get a dog and teach it to run in and out of the bathroom - especially at night. --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> You gave me a giggle thinking of cats roaming around in a house with sensor lighting. I can just imagine how it would be here with our 6 dogs creating a light show doing the same thing. Would last about 1 minute before DH made some major changes! LOL


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

with six dogs along i'm not sure everyone would fit into a "small" camper. --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> Oh how I wish I could get it! We had an older RV many years ago (bought it from my DB in Wisconsin) but at the time never used it much so ended up selling it. I would love to have a small one now. I'd be on the road as much as $$ would allow. Just pack up the dogs and head out Spring through Fall. What a dream come true that would be.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

cereal is always my goto - it is quick and easy to prepare. --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> Well caught an error on the throw (my knitting was not so "heavenly"...i.e the Heavenly Throw pattern) so since only had done about 15 rows just frogged it. One of these days I remember not to start something when getting tired; happens all the time...LOL.
> 
> Have regular appointment with RA doctor tomorrow morning. Going to talk to him about how much pain I've had the past month or so while there. *Julie* how did your appointment go Monday as you are a day ahead of us?
> 
> Need to go get something to eat. Had a salad for lunch kind of late, took a nap and slept too long (nothing new). Didn't fix dinner since DH had already fixed himself something so here it is a little past 7:30 pm and now I'm hungry. Will go rummage around and fix myself some canned soup or cereal or oatmeal....Hope to TTYL but if not play nice and lots of hugs and well wishes flying your way. gwen


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sending dh tons of healing energy. i know this will be hard for you but remember -- we are always around if you feel the need to vent - that is what we are for - one of the reasons - we have broad shoulder for you to lean on - we got your back. --- sam



desertgirl said:


> We are dealing with early Parkinson's, also. Terribly hard for him. Hard for me, too.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sending you tons of healing energy jeanette to nip that cold before it can go any farther. --- sam



RookieRetiree said:


> Love and prayers to all. We had a great time with DBIL and DSIL here and I did their Medicare re-enrollments and did some shopping. But, now I'm all stuffy and not feeling very good.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

don't women get parkinson disease? --- sam



budasha said:


> My niece's husband has just been diagnosed with Parkinson's. He has just gotten over throat cancer and now this.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

you and me both oneapril. --- sam



oneapril said:


> Yikes! It was the same here...yesterday I didn't even need to wear a coat while walking the dog. Today, the winds are hawking and there have been snow flurries. I was hoping for 70° straight thru to February!!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sounds good nicho - has it helped the pain level? --- sam



nicho said:


> Fan, love your poem about the TP. Sums it perfectly.
> 
> Welcome to the newcomers. I look forward to getting to know you.
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

welcome to the knitting tea party gramma jazz. we hope you had a good time and will make us a regular stop whenever you are on line. there is always fresh hot tea and an empty chair with your name on it - we'll be looking for you.

good heavens - ten sweaters - that is a lot of knitting. how many do you have finished for this year? --- sam



Gramma Jazz said:


> Hi, I've been in KP for a few years now, but have never really explored the site. This sounds like a fun group to chat with. I have been knitting, crocheting, tatting, etc. since I was 8 years old. That's close to 6 decades. I love designing my own things and learning new tricks. I've recently discovered needle tatting. It's a bit awkward for me now after doing it the old fashioned way for so long, but ultimately it seems it will be faster and offers the ability to set the work down in the middle of a circle without winding up with a tangled mess.
> Question: I was just scrolling through this page and there is a list of photos, recipes, crafts, etc. How do I open them?
> Everyone of my 10 GK's gets a sweater for Christmas every year. My oldest GD is 23 and the youngest will be having her first Christmas this year. I work on them throughout the year starting with the ones for the oldest. The smaller ones can change sizes if I do their's too early.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

welcome to the knitting tea party alpaca issy - we are so glad you stopped by for some tea and conversation. no need to ask if you can join - just jump right in. we love having new people join - they add so much to the conversation. there is always fresh hot tea and an empty chair with your name on it. we'll be looking for you. --- sam



alpaca Issy said:


> Please can I join you? Been looking at the recipes - they look delicious - I am a knitter and spinner and live in the U.K - love to read all your posts from the U.S (my sister is in Las Vegas). Thankyou so much!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Now that sounds like an idea worth considering.


Swedenme said:


> You should tell her to keep it for her Christmas present and spend the money for her Christmas present on yourself save on postage and that way you will actually get something


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Hmmm...sounds like guilt on her part for not having gotten it in the mail long ago. It has you kind of between a rock and ahard place. Sorry Julie; not a pleasant situation for sure. Regardless if it is because her father more or less brainwashed her with rubbish about you she ought to be ashamed for treating you like this IMHO. It will bite her in the butt someday. Ticks me off that she treats you as such.



Lurker 2 said:


> I did make that suggestion, and got my head bitten off- don't think it will work!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Hmmm...sounds like guilt on her part for not having gotten it in the mail long ago. It has you kind of between a rock and ahard place. Sorry Julie; not a pleasant situation for sure. Regardless if it is because her father more or less brainwashed her with rubbish about you she ought to be ashamed for treating you like this IMHO. It will bite her in the butt someday. Ticks me off that she treats you as such.


When you've only the one, you keep hoping the situation will improve!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I have an eye exam on Monday, thank goodness for the vision insurance that we have, only $43/month/family and it really does help with costs.


Does it pay for glasses or just the exam? I have Blue Cross, pays for the exam but only $100 toward the glasses


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I certainly understand that Julie. I hope I didn't offend you; just irritated that you are treated in such a manner and it is so obvious you love your daughter and grandchildren. Sending you {{{{HUGS}}}}


Lurker 2 said:


> When you've only the one, you keep hoping the situation will improve!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Need to go check the pumpkin pound cake that's in the oven. I had over a cup of pumpkin puree left after making the pie so made the pound cake too. TTYL


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> And for good measure, the sleeves of the red Gansey:


Simply stunning. I can't wait to see you wearing it.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i remember the date for mom and dad but not the rest of the family. however 25 may and 25 october can come and go and usually i don't remember the importance of the day. i think it is important to remember those that have passed away - nothing says it has to be on the day. --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> A bit off subject here but would like to hear from others about something. Over the years on here I've read many times of many folks remembering the actual date a loved one passed away and the re-occurring sadness that follows. Don't know if I'm weird or what (well I know I am a little weird) but as much as I loved my parents and other loved ones that have passed I couldn't tell you what the date was and in some cases even what time of year it was. I do occasionally feel melancholy about them and wish they could be around to see/hear something that has happened but don't think it has ever lasted for a day much less days.  As for my parents, I can tell you their age when they died and figure the year but that's about it. I'm an not being judgemental of anyone that does experience such memories and certainly respect them. More just wondered about why I don't have such feelings. Anyone's thoughts?


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Julie, I'm glad you got your new glasses, makes life so much easier when you can see clearly.
I'm sad that Bronwen still hasn't sent your gift certificate 

Gwen, I've never made pound cake, I have a pumpkins n & 2 orange squash I need to cook & use soon so may have to try that. Pumpkin pie is one of my favourites.

I hand a busy morning, washed down the dining room, long wall between dining room & living room & the porch. Now just the living room & hall left to do. It feels good to get it done & I like to have it done before I decorate for Christmas


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Well seems as if my baking skills are on a break. Took out the pound cake and managed to drop the (**%U thing on the floor. Might as well have just taken the ingredients initially and tossed them in the trash. I'm done baking until after Thanksgiving. Oops....I still have to cook rolls in the morning. Dang!


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

thewren said:


> don't women get parkinson disease? --- sam


My DH 's grandmother had it.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Gweniepooh said:


> Well seems as if my baking skills are on a break. Took out the pound cake and managed to drop the (**%U thing on the floor. Might as well have just taken the ingredients initially and tossed them in the trash. I'm done baking until after Thanksgiving. Oops....I still have to cook rolls in the morning. Dang!


Oh my! The family will be wanting your famous rolls tomorrow so rest up tonight. Do you have to make much for the meal tomorrow?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I certainly understand that Julie. I hope I didn't offend you; just irritated that you are treated in such a manner and it is so obvious you love your daughter and grandchildren. Sending you {{{{HUGS}}}}


Thanks for the hugs, Gwen.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

pacer said:


> Simply stunning. I can't wait to see you wearing it.


Thank you, Mary!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Julie, I'm glad you got your new glasses, makes life so much easier when you can see clearly.
> I'm sad that Bronwen still hasn't sent your gift certificate
> 
> Gwen, I've never made pound cake, I have a pumpkins n & 2 orange squash I need to cook & use soon so may have to try that. Pumpkin pie is one of my favourites.
> ...


Thank you Bonnie! I guess it will come eventually.

I adore a good pumpkin pie- didn't make one this year.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Well seems as if my baking skills are on a break. Took out the pound cake and managed to drop the (**%U thing on the floor. Might as well have just taken the ingredients initially and tossed them in the trash. I'm done baking until after Thanksgiving. Oops....I still have to cook rolls in the morning. Dang!


That is a real pity, Gwen. Hope the rolls go without incident.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> Well seems as if my baking skills are on a break. Took out the pound cake and managed to drop the (**%U thing on the floor. Might as well have just taken the ingredients initially and tossed them in the trash. I'm done baking until after Thanksgiving. Oops....I still have to cook rolls in the morning. Dang!


Oh no Gwen you definitley have the dropsiesas the kids at the nursery would say . Hope you are now taking it easy and rest up ready for tomorrow 
Have a great thanksgiving ????


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Nope, just the desserts (pies now made) and the rolls.


pacer said:


> Oh my! The family will be wanting your famous rolls tomorrow so rest up tonight. Do you have to make much for the meal tomorrow?


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Gwen you're baking plans etc sound fabulous even though you mucked up. I'm drooling thinking of the wonderful feast you all will have tomorrow.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Heading off to bed soon as I'm feeling tired and have a busy day ahead tomorrow. Went for a good walk with the group this morning, our weather is still not particularly cold, just grey and overcast and very muddy underfoot after all the recent rain.

Just wanted to wish all our friends in the US A VERY HAPPY THANKSGIVING. Enjoy your day with family and friends or wherever you are.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I have an eye exam on Monday, thank goodness for the vision insurance that we have, only $43/month/family and it really does help with costs.


I've got an eye check on Tuesday. Here the eye check is free, but I expect to pay in the region of £150 for glasses as I want vari-focals, although with an offer that's on just now I should get a free pair of reading glasses with them.


----------



## nicho (Apr 24, 2011)

Just when I think things are improving, things go backwards again! Had 3 bad spasms yesterday which have left me with a sore leg. I also have numbness in my left foot and up my leg. Shows no sign of going away and it has been 3 weeks now. Doctor just says everything will settle in time. My big worry is what if it doesn't settle and I am stuck with this forever?

Enough of my whining! Cathy, hope you are feeling better by now. Crazy weather you are having down there! It's lovely here in Sydney today after 3 days of high heat.

Paula, great to see you back posting on the TP. Love the fabric you bought. What a lovely tradition you have going! You are surely a sewing ninja. Would take me a week to sew one pair of PJ's - can't imagine sewing 9. Not sure if that is the right number but I know you sew a lot!

To all our US friends who celebrate Thanksgiving, I hope you have a wonderful day with family and/or friends.

Time to get ready for a physio session. Till later everyone. {{{{hugs}}}}


----------



## Grandmapaula (Jun 17, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Can I ship you the crown royal bags and have you make the quilts? :sm23:


You could but....I've never made a quilt, that's the one area of sewing I never had any interest in. I wouldn't know where to start!!


----------



## Grandmapaula (Jun 17, 2011)

nicho said:


> Just when I think things are improving, things go backwards again! Had 3 bad spasms yesterday which have left me with a sore leg. I also have numbness in my left foot and up my leg. Shows no sign of going away and it has been 3 weeks now. Doctor just says everything will settle in time. My big worry is what if it doesn't settle and I am stuck with this forever?
> 
> Enough of my whining! Cathy, hope you are feeling better by now. Crazy weather you are having down there! It's lovely here in Sydney today after 3 days of high heat.
> 
> ...


Denise, I'm sorry that you are having these setbacks. We'll just have to pray harder for you.

Yes, this year it'll be 9 sets, maybe 10 if I have time for the extra set for Lili that Beth wants me to make. The secret is to pick patterns with no buttons,snaps or zippers. Keep it a simple as possible. I get them all cut out and just stack them up and sew as fast as I can!!


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Denise, I hope the pain ceases soon.
Julie, lovely ganseys as always. What are they doing about your eyes? 
Gwen, hope you've finished with your baking disasters.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Grandmapaula said:


> Margaret, love your curtain fabric!
> 
> Cathy, hope you can sleep and feel better when you wake up.
> 
> ...


And I left home at 7.20 this morning and that is early for me. And then turned up here with no keys. Have a key out at home for tradies coming so took E there and played a while then to the park across the road for a while. She feel asleep on the way back here and transferred. Gee its made thing easier now she will do that. 
And then in a while we go to join my KP ladies for a while plus lunch.

Well done on getting your flannel. Plenty of work for you now. Enjoy doing them all.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Hope those of you in th US have a lovely Thanksgiving. It's Thursday here so I guess Wednesday evening for you


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

martina said:



> Denise, I hope the pain ceases soon.
> Julie, lovely ganseys as always. What are they doing about your eyes?
> Gwen, hope you've finished with your baking disasters.


Likewise hoping Denise does not have this pain forever.

Don't know yet - I've made another appointment that I may have to postpone.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Dense, I hope the pain & numbness goes away soon, it must be scary.

Gwen, too bad about the cake, you really have the dropsies this week. Hope the bun making goes OK


----------



## Nannyof6GS (Sep 27, 2011)

angelam said:


> Heading off to bed soon as I'm feeling tired and have a busy day ahead tomorrow. Went for a good walk with the group this morning, our weather is still not particularly cold, just grey and overcast and very muddy underfoot after all the recent rain.
> 
> Just wanted to wish all our friends in the US A VERY HAPPY THANKSGIVING. Enjoy your day with family and friends or wherever you are.


Thank you so much!!


----------

